# Sperm Meets Egg Plan (SMEP) TTC#1 group Aug/Sept/Oct 2013



## MrsWKJ

*SPERM MEETS EGG PLAN*​
you will &#8220;try&#8221; every other day starting on the eighth day of your cycle (CD8). The timing of this is based on how long sperm live, realistically a few days under ideal conditions. On the tenth day of your cycle (CD10) you will begin daily testing with OPKs (ovulation prediction kits) and upon receiving a positive OPK you will &#8220;try&#8221; 3 more days in a row. Skip one day and give it one more try.​


:bfp: Cycle1 :happydance: *jerryjo * :happydance: August :bfp: 
:bfp: Cycle1 :happydance: * mh_ccl* :happydance: August :bfp:
:bfp: Cycle1 :happydance: * Felix26* :happydance: August :bfp:
:bfp: Cycle1 :happydance: * MIZZYD* :happydance: August :bfp:
:bfp: Cycle1 :happydance: * LiLi2* :happydance: September :bfp:
:bfp: Cycle1 :happydance: * endlessblue* :happydance: September :bfp:
:bfp: Cycle2 :happydance: * MrsWKJ * :happydance: September :bfp:
:bfp: Cycle2 :happydance: * asmcsm * :happydance: October :bfp:
:bfp: Cycle1 :happydance: * trinity_enigm * :happydance: October :bfp:
:bfp: Cycle1 :happydance: * CantHrdlyWait * :happydance: October :bfp:


*Currently on SMEP*​Tww= [-o&lt;


Cycle 3 (Oct)

beaglemom
fairyy
floridasian
CantHrdlyWait
hazelbaby1
Rachy28
Jett55
SCgirl
PnkPolkaDots
Pearly86


Cycle 2 (Sept)


CM Punk [-o&lt;
Missbx [-o&lt;
Tori0713 [-o&lt;

floridasian :witch:
beaglemom :witch:
fairry :witch:
Jett55 :witch:
Pearly86 :witch:

lweezy
Gods children
moni77


Cycle 1 (Aug)

BumptasticMTY [-o&lt;
kimiflo [-o&lt;
prgirl_11 [-o&lt;
Marqelle93 [-o&lt;
amygrrrango [-o&lt;


Wishing1010 :angel: :witch:
MrsWKJ :witch:
Biddes29 :witch:
SCgirl :witch:
beaglemom :witch:
floridasian :witch:
Jett55 :witch:
asmcsm :witch:
moni77 :witch:
Tori0713 :witch:
fairyy :witch:

​


----------



## Marqelle93

Thanks for creating this! It seems like a bunch of us are doing this!

Currently CD 10 (technically because it is 2 am here).
Have been testing for 2 days just to be safe as I don't know my cycle that well.
Fingers crossed for us and everyone else doing this!


----------



## endlessblue

Count me in!

I've been spotting since yesterday though, so not sure what CD I class today as? Is CD1 when you have a proper AF flow?


----------



## Marqelle93

I usually count CD 1 as when you know for sure that your period has started. If it's really light spotting, and you don't normally get it before AF, I wouldn't count it.


----------



## MrsWKJ

yeaap When AF starts with full flow that day is counted as CD1.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Endless blue alot of ladies spot during AF time before their BFPs you never know you might get it before even starting SMEP this cycle!! :D


----------



## 3chords

I am still hoping for a :bfp: in a week or so buuuut if AF gets me, I'm totally in. :)


----------



## bumphope

Lol that sounds like a lot of sex!! When I read these things I always wonder if we're doing it right.... Is doing it a couple of days before ovulation, the day of, then the day after, going to disappoint us every month?

X


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> Endless blue alot of ladies spot during AF time before their BFPs you never know you might get it before even starting SMEP this cycle!! :D

Really? This is only my third period since coming off the pill, as well as my pill withdrawal bleed. First month I spotted for a week beforehand but I think my body was adjusting as the period that followed wasn't all that heavy, and I've always had very heavy, painful periods. 

I'm still spotting at the moment, it's barely even there but I'm just waiting to see what happens. Not really had any cramps either, it's mostly just pinching on my left side. At 6dpo(ish) this month I was cramping for an hour on mostly my left side and the ache went all down my thigh which I thought was odd :shrug:


----------



## Jett55

I'll be testing august 7th hoping for a bfp but if the witch gets me count me in I've been looking for a new strategy if this cycles a bust. Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## fairyy

I may try this SMEP from next cycle, which will start on August 21st. Btw is it ok to start from cd10 instead of cd8 ??? I have 30day cycle and I normally ovulate on cd15. And I don't see the point of last day of this plan. My temp rises on cd16. So that last day means cd18 for me. Is it really necessary ? If u temp and know when the ovulation is already over and BD a day after doesn't matter right.


----------



## MrsWKJ

fairyy said:


> I may try this SMEP from next cycle, which will start on August 21st. Btw is it ok to start from cd10 instead of cd8 ??? I have 30day cycle and I normally ovulate on cd15. And I don't see the point of last day of this plan. My temp rises on cd16. So that last day means cd18 for me. Is it really necessary ? If u temp and know when the ovulation is already over and BD a day after doesn't matter right.

Yes CD10 is perfectly ok too you just missed one day CD8 hopefully that wont make much difference :)
yeah the last day does seem pointless, no use to BD after ovulation, but i guess i'll do it anyway heheh :p
I do temp so i'll know when i ovulated but i guess its just for luck i really have no clue whats the logic behind it :haha:


----------



## MrsWKJ

Good Luck Jett55 & 3chords i really hope you girls get your BFPs FX for you!! :hugs:

Bumphope yeah it is alot of sex :haha: and no you are not doing anything wrong Its recommended to BD before and at the time of ovulation. Its just a plan with good success stories. It ensures that you always have a good supply of sperm ready before ovulation. People are lucky to get pregnant with sex just once a month too. So we are all here just trying out best! :)

endlessblue Yeah so there is a chance :thumbup:. Keep your hopes up. GL :hugs:


----------



## fairyy

MrsWKJ said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> I may try this SMEP from next cycle, which will start on August 21st. Btw is it ok to start from cd10 instead of cd8 ??? I have 30day cycle and I normally ovulate on cd15. And I don't see the point of last day of this plan. My temp rises on cd16. So that last day means cd18 for me. Is it really necessary ? If u temp and know when the ovulation is already over and BD a day after doesn't matter right.
> 
> Yes CD10 is perfectly ok too you just missed one day CD8 hopefully that wont make much difference :)
> yeah the last day does seem pointless, no use to BD after ovulation, but i guess i'll do it anyway heheh :p
> I do temp so i'll know when i ovulated but i guess its just for luck i really have no clue whats the logic behind it :haha:Click to expand...

I think last day is for good measures if u don't temp.


----------



## lweezy

I am also using this method this month! Hopefully it works out!


----------



## Marqelle93

I am not sure when I am going to ovulate as my cycle is sure to be shorter than last months...But I am on CD 10 so I guess it BD night again :)


----------



## MIZZYD

If I do not get my BFP this cycle I plan on trying SMEP.


----------



## Marqelle93

Where are you at in your cycle Mizzy?


----------



## MIZZYD

I am 3DPO (CD23) Plan on testing around Aug 13.


----------



## endlessblue

Day 3 of spotting now... I'm sure it must be AF so I'll be joining you ladies with SMEP this month. Just waiting for OPKs to arrive in the post x


----------



## Marqelle93

Welcome and good luck this cycle!


----------



## Tink_

We'll be trying this this month if no luck :)


----------



## MrsWKJ

Endless if its still spotting and the flow isnt heavy or normal like it should be i'll still say you have a chance. Did you test again?

Welcome Tink I hope you dont have to. GL x


----------



## MrsWKJ

fairyy said:


> I think last day is for good measures if u don't temp.

yeah i guess.


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> Endless if its still spotting and the flow isnt heavy or normal like it should be i'll still say you have a chance. Did you test again?
> 
> Welcome Tink I hope you dont have to. GL x

I'm still spotting - day 3 now. It's bizarre. No cramps, mostly very light brown, the odd time it's watery light pink, but isn't even touching the sanitary towel. I don't even need to wear one (but I am just incase!). I haven't taken any tests yet as can't bear a bfn. Not really sure what to make of it at the mo?! x


----------



## MrsWKJ

endlessblue said:


> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> Endless if its still spotting and the flow isnt heavy or normal like it should be i'll still say you have a chance. Did you test again?
> 
> Welcome Tink I hope you dont have to. GL x
> 
> I'm still spotting - day 3 now. It's bizarre. No cramps, mostly very light brown, the odd time it's watery light pink, but isn't even touching the sanitary towel. I don't even need to wear one (but I am just incase!). I haven't taken any tests yet as can't bear a bfn. Not really sure what to make of it at the mo?! xClick to expand...

Endless wow you're so patient. Girl take the test it all sounds really promising!! Also when you are past your AF date n still no flow. GL :hugs:


----------



## Marqelle93

Yes let us know! :) Good luck to you!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Currently on CD11, DTD last night. So far so good!


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> Endless wow you're so patient. Girl take the test it all sounds really promising!! Also when you are past your AF date n still no flow. GL :hugs:

Still spotting :wacko: Surely this can't be implantation after 4 days...?


----------



## MrsWKJ

I say take the test!! I'm so sure its gonna be BFP! Women do get very light period or spotting around AF before BFP. FX for you!


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> I say take the test!! I'm so sure its gonna be BFP! Women do get very light period or spotting around AF before BFP. FX for you!

AF has arrived :cry: And so have my OPKs, weirdly enough. I guess this makes me CD1?


----------



## Marqelle93

Yep, CD 1...sorry to hear that. Just keep your head up and be as positive as possible, I hope this cycle isn't too long of a wait for you and ends with a BFP!


----------



## MrsWKJ

So sorry endlessblue! :( Best of luck for this cycle :hugs: do you always spot like this before AF?


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> So sorry endlessblue! :( Best of luck for this cycle :hugs: do you always spot like this before AF?

No I usually start off pretty heavy with horrendous cramps. It's pale red this morning but still very light. Tailed off to almost nothing again. I'm not sure what's going on?! In 4 days nothing has even touched the sanitary towels I'm wearing! Really odd!


----------



## MrsWKJ

I will still recommend you to take hpt. So if its a positive you can take doctor's appointment ASAP. Not testing isn't gonna help at all. Do you have preg test at home or you haven't bought any yet?


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> I will still recommend you to take hpt. So if its a positive you can take doctor's appointment ASAP. Not testing isn't gonna help at all. Do you have preg test at home or you haven't bought any yet?

Yeah I think you're probably right! I haven't got any so will take a trip to the shops :) x


----------



## beaglemom

I am also trying SMEP this month. We are on cycle 2 after a LONG break. I am trying all kinds of things to hopefully get things done naturally. We started SMEP on CD6, currently on CD10. I am also using softcups, robitussin (for good measure), pre-seed, OKP, & clear blue monitor. My monitor has yet to show a possible fertile day. I think I usually O on CD14-15. Starting today I plan to use OKP with monitor. I was using them in the AM but have read you should do in the afternoon/evening or mid morning or both. My husband is also using enzyte to help out with the possibility of getting burned out. That is working quite nicely, as well ;) Calendar says AF is around 8/19. Would love to have some support. I plan to keep up the every other day unless monitor says I am fertile then I may switch even days for odd.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Good idea endlessblue keep us posted x

Welcome beaglemom. I'll add you to the list of SMEP for aug :) Which opk are you using?? I've never used softcups. I dont know they kinda scare me. That what if im unable to take it out. Have you ever used softcups before? GL :)


----------



## gradstudent

Hey ladies! Thought I'd join too! We're on CD 6! Excited for a new month!


----------



## beaglemom

I have already been using the soft cups. I was a little nervous, too. Basically if you are comfortable with tampons, you should be comfortable with these. You fold it in a tight oval & insert like tampon...as you insert it will expand. Once in, you can easily feel the ring & it has a lip you can put your finger under to pull out. Last BD I actually left it in about 6 hours. You can't really feel it once in. I have definitely noticed a lot loess leaking afterwards. A little, TMI, I know.

I am using the clear blue monitor (using designated sticks). But I think at home I have Answer OPK sticks. I am not too particular. I buy what's cheaper or on sale. I normally don't have any issues with being able to interpret the lines. So it is not worth the extra money for me just so I can see a smiley versus a line :)


----------



## oski22

Hey!

Please count me in! I am CD15 but no positive OPK yet.... we have SMEP'd so far except for a little interruption while my husband saved himself up for his sperm analysis - waiting for results an crossing my fingers!

p.s I tried a Softcup for the first time last night. It was easy to go in and WOW it was comfy but getting it out felt like I was removing an organ! Not in a pain way, just a weird sensation! GL with them lol!

GL to all, fingers crossed for everyone! xx


----------



## fairyy

Does any store carry these softcups ?


----------



## beaglemom

I bought mine at Walgreens. But they also have a softcups website & carry them on amazon. They are cheaper on amazon. I think I paid about $8 for 14 cups.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Gradstudent & Oski22 Added :) 
Thanks for the infor beaglemom i'll try softcups next cycle(if i dont get BFP this time :() and see if im comfortable with them. Right now i just lie down for 45-60 mins before going to the bathroom.


----------



## Biddes29

I am also going to try SMEP this month, currently only on CD5 though. Ordered my OPK's... 
Fingers crossed for us all xxx


----------



## MrsWKJ

Okay Biddes added you too! GL to you as well!! x


----------



## Marqelle93

Mrs WKJ, did you know that they say lying down for 10 minutes is really all you need to do because any sperm that is strong enough to get up and reach the egg will already be up you after 10 minutes, and everything that comes out when you stand up wasn't strong enough to reach you anyway? Just asking because 60 minutes seems like a long time to be laying down after sex. :)


I may also try softcups if I do not get a BFP this month. 

There are so many different things I had no idea about before joining this site.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Yes marqelle I heard the same but just for my satisfaction I lie for 60mins :p 
I'm not sure about softcups either. Like you said the strong sperms don't take long to reach destinations and that's what the docs say also. So I guess I'll stick with the theory cuz I'm one of those ladies who can't stick their finders into their vagina lol I don't know how ladies check their cervix and stuff I tried and I can't just praying to God that smep works this cycle. Fx for all of us x.


----------



## Marqelle93

I am the same way, I don't even know where to begin with that stuff.


----------



## endlessblue

It looks and feels like AF really is here now, which means that was a very long cycle for me - 33 days! :/ But I'll be trying SMEP with you all. Fingers crossed for BFPs!!! x


----------



## MrsWKJ

Endless its not over till AF shows up!! I dont know why but i feel its BFP for you!! I hope the feeling is right. :hugs:


----------



## MrsWKJ

Yeah marqelle but i dont think i'll ever get to that hardcore level :p of checking cervix and cervix mucus and all. Seems like a toughy for me :p


----------



## fairyy

Same here. I don't check cervix. don't ever want to do that. I don't use tampon also. Because I have to insert it there. I do wanna use pre seed but again I have to insert it inside with applicator :dohh: which I don't like. If I plan to use it then I will apply it with hands externally.


----------



## beaglemom

Fairry, pressed works well as a basic lubricant. I used it recently by apply on husband. We were in a rush. No time for insert.


----------



## fairyy

I don't have problem with ewcm. I sometimes get dry when DH tries to enter (sorry for tmi). For that only I need pre seed. And I don't want it to be too mechanical like putting pre seed and waiting for BD. We don't BD on any particular time. So I would like to use it as lube only when we get ourselves on for BD. Hope that it will work. I just don't want to use other lube as it may kill sperm but pre seed. :)


----------



## vids

Hi everyone, the SMEP sounds great. I'm on CD1 today, so this plan is super helpful and we are TTC #1.
Look forward to sharing our experiences this month after ovulation & here's hoping we all get BFPs !!


----------



## SCgirl

I like this idea... I'm on CD3 now, and we've BD every other day for the last 3 cycles. Problem is, my last cycle was only 23 days (but the 3 before that were 14-16 days) because I'm coming off of depo (this is the 10th month after the shot, and we've been trying since it ran out in January)! My BBT has my charts showing that I O (early- CD 9 and 12 on the last 2 cycles), but I have yet to have truly positive OPKs... I'm hoping it's actually happening! Our plan- as soon as AF stops, start the fun!

Good luck, ladies!:thumbup:


----------



## floridasian

Hi SCgirl - I'm also CD3 today and my cycles are 26 days so I think we'll start BD'ing on CD7 instead of CD8 and start testing early too. I'm very excited to try SMEP. I even showed it to DH last night and he knows what our "schedule" is going to be like! LOL! He didn't quite understand it though.


----------



## beaglemom

My husband is always asking so what happens when we try early. I say basically your boys are swimming around partying hoping the egg shows up. :)


----------



## MrsWKJ

Hi floridasian welcome, its ok if he didn't understand i didn't share anything with my husband just luring him every other day before Ovulation ,because even if i tell him he wont remember so better just bring him in the mood, might just make him happy thinking i want him more now (somehow) lol ;)

SCgirl, Vids, floridasian will add you girls in the list :D

lol beaglemom i hope they catch the eggy this month FX


----------



## Jett55

Ooh yah I never tell dh if I'm in my fertile period. I just so happen to want to bd a lot more :) however I told him the smep plan if af shows & he was down for it because of all the sex lol


----------



## floridasian

We are never that active so if I figured it's probably better if I tell him the schedule ahead of time (whether or not he'll actually remember is another story!) 

Last cycle was the first cycle we decided to ttc (started mid cycle) and I didn't follow any specific schedule - just tried to do it when I thought I was in my fertile window and then stopped after that (if I didn't initiate it we wouldn't have BD'ed as much as we did) and apparently we missed it.

So I'm really looking forward to SMEP this cycle! :)


----------



## beaglemom

Floridasian, we are not that active either and my husband can get performance anxiety. So the schedule helps and the enzyte. I could give him sugar pills and it would probably have the same effect. It's all in his head.


----------



## MIZZYD

I had DH download the book (I think it's titled "the sperm meets egg plan" not 100% sure) from Amazon, just because it is free. He started reading and he started asking all these questions, one of them made me laugh, he asked what OPK stood for, I told him, he still did not know, I then said, uhhhh you remember those things you bought me last time? lol he said that he did not even know what he was getting, he just followed the link I send him and the instructions, haha. I am like, well damn, next time I will send you a link to something else I want and you will have no idea.


----------



## Jett55

Wow mizzyd your chart is looking pretty great... Very nice temp rise :D


----------



## Marqelle93

I have never followed a BD plan before, I just learned of the plan this cycle..so I was ready to stick to SMEP...but then I got in the mood too much and we BDed pretty much every day this week.


----------



## MIZZYD

I have been reading that as long as your OH has a good (normal; whatever word you want to use, haha) sperm count, then BD'ing everyday is actually not a bad thing.


----------



## Marqelle93

I really hope so, I would hate to miss out just because we had TOO much sex haha.

I posted a thread named "need extra eyes + advice please"

If those of you who use OPKs or have in the past or know how they work could look at that thread and help me out I would be very grateful!


----------



## MIZZYD

Is there a way you can post the link on here? I have not used OPK's much, but I have seen a few on other threads.


----------



## Marqelle93

MIZZYD said:


> Is there a way you can post the link on here? I have not used OPK's much, but I have seen a few on other threads.

I saw you replied, thank you.

For the others, this is the link:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-1/1949037-need-extra-eyes-advice-please.html


----------



## MrsWKJ

Marqelle93 said:


> I really hope so, I would hate to miss out just because we had TOO much sex haha.
> 
> I posted a thread named "need extra eyes + advice please"
> 
> If those of you who use OPKs or have in the past or know how they work could look at that thread and help me out I would be very grateful!

Marqelle i was supposed to follow SMEP during my first ttc cycle but we ended up doing it everyday till O cuz i was too worried about missing out the O day :haha: I hope whatever you are doing works out for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Marqelle93

Yes that's kind of how I felt. Every day I was like, well I am kind of in the mood and we might as well just so we cover all our bases.

Thank you though. 

I guess I will be ovulating in the next couple days and I feel oddly calm about it all.

This cycle I feel really good about my chances and I kind of feel like this might be the one.

I think that is why I feel okay with waiting, because if this cycle really is the one, then everything is going to change and nothing will every be the way it is right now, so I want to enjoy it.


----------



## MrsWKJ

I really hope so marqelle! After what you've been through , you deserve a bfp!!! :) 
Fx for you.... And me too! :)


----------



## TahoeDreams23

Can I join?! I'm at CD7 and have cycles (33-36 days) so I'm thinking I'll also start SMEP on CD10. It will be nice to have a group of ladies to follow and talk about this. :)


----------



## MrsWKJ

Welcome TahoeDreams23! I'll add you the list. You'll love the company of ladies on this forum :D


----------



## Sabster

Hello,

can you add me to the list? Im not sure when AF will come this month since its my first period after an MC, so count me in. I'll keep u ladies posted:)


----------



## MrsWKJ

Welcome Sabster! So sorry for your loss. GL for the coming cycle. Will add ya up too! x


----------



## endlessblue

After a week of spotting, AF is finally here and I'm in agony! A week late... does that mean I class today as CD1? And does it mean I ovulated a week later than I thought? So glad I've bought OPKs for this month! I'm so far behind most of you now, eek! Hope it's going well for you all so far! x


----------



## Marqelle93

Today would be CD1 for you, yes. :)


----------



## Felix26

Hello everyone, could I join this group please? I haven't read through all the previous posts yet but I will in a mo. 
I'm back to TTC for no1 after 2 miscarriages, the 2nd being just a month ago and af arrived 4 days ago! So planning to use the smep this cycle. I used it last pregnancy and was successful on the second attempt. Here's hoping!!! Fingers crossed for us all! Xxxx


----------



## Marqelle93

So sorry to hear about your miscarriages, but welcome and of course you could join.

Good luck to you this cycle, I have heard some really great success stories about the SMEP plan so I hope this cycle is it for you and is sticky!


----------



## Felix26

Marqelle93 said:


> So sorry to hear about your miscarriages, but welcome and of course you could join.
> 
> Good luck to you this cycle, I have heard some really great success stories about the SMEP plan so I hope this cycle is it for you and is sticky!

Thank you. I definatly think that smep works, it did for me! I've heard so many success stories, its definatly worth a try!!!! Xx


----------



## MrsWKJ

endlessblue said:


> After a week of spotting, AF is finally here and I'm in agony! A week late... does that mean I class today as CD1? And does it mean I ovulated a week later than I thought? So glad I've bought OPKs for this month! I'm so far behind most of you now, eek! Hope it's going well for you all so far! x

Yeah I guess you ovulated a week later. Yeap full blown AF is CD1. Sorry it came. The sign of AF is just so ....:cry: Hopefully this will be your lucky month FX!! Adding you to the list.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Felix26 said:


> Hello everyone, could I join this group please? I haven't read through all the previous posts yet but I will in a mo.
> I'm back to TTC for no1 after 2 miscarriages, the 2nd being just a month ago and af arrived 4 days ago! So planning to use the smep this cycle. I used it last pregnancy and was successful on the second attempt. Here's hoping!!! Fingers crossed for us all! Xxxx

So sorry for your loss Felix :hugs: Would love to have you around. I'll add you up! I hope this is your lucky cycle and its a sticky bean! FX : )


----------



## floridasian

Argh the OPK's I ordered on ebay were supposed to arrive today but they didn't. :growlmad: 

I was going to start testing on Monday (CD7) since my cycle is only 26 days. Hopefully they arrive Monday otherwise I'll have to break down and buy them at a store somewhere.


----------



## beaglemom

In my area, they sell them at the dollar tree. I would just get a couple there. I hear they are just as good.


----------



## Marqelle93

This is the worst 2 week wait of my life....

1. Not sure if I ovulated when I think I did (tests confused me).
2. Not testing for ovulation again until next cycle (trying to stress less).
3. Therefore, not even sure if this is a two week wait yet...

This is officially the first month where I did everything I was supposed to. I BDed like every day, I tested for O and got what I think may have been a positive. Just in case I am going to keep BDing regularly til AF comes..or doesn't.

Since this is officially the first month where I did everything I was supposed to...the 2ww is killing me because I really feel like I have a good chance.


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> After a week of spotting, AF is finally here and I'm in agony! A week late... does that mean I class today as CD1? And does it mean I ovulated a week later than I thought? So glad I've bought OPKs for this month! I'm so far behind most of you now, eek! Hope it's going well for you all so far! x
> 
> Yeah I guess you ovulated a week later. Yeap full blown AF is CD1. Sorry it came. The sign of AF is just so ....:cry: Hopefully this will be your lucky month FX!! Adding you to the list.Click to expand...

Typical isn't it! We only dtd once around the time I probably ovulated, but loads the week before! So annoying. Oh well, onwards and upwards :) I'm trying not to stress about it this cycle. It will happen when it's supposed to happen! 

What CD are you on now? x


----------



## MrsWKJ

Don't worry marqelle just keep on BDing regularly till AF. FX for you! X
Endlessblue I'm on cd15 today just waiting for ovulation. And then tww. Time slows down when you're ttc :/


----------



## BumptasticMTY

Can I join? We're currently trying the SMEP plan. Hoping for a BFP! I should be ovulating this week.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Welcome BumptasticMTY :) Yeah sure!! How many months ttc?


----------



## floridasian

beaglemom said:


> In my area, they sell them at the dollar tree. I would just get a couple there. I hear they are just as good.

Thanks - I'll have to check it out!


----------



## BumptasticMTY

Thanks! This is my 2nd month TTC. First month we tried the DTD every day method. Did not work, so hoping the SMEP does. I'm also checking my BBT, CM and OPK. Hoping to have a positive OPK in the next 2-3 days.


----------



## MrsWKJ

We DTD everyday during my first month TTC also. Unfortunately didnt work for us either. Its my 3rd cycle TTC. Im also charting , checking CM and using CB digital cuz ICs didnt work for me first two cycles. Its so hard to figure out a true positive.


----------



## SCgirl

I'm too impatient for this. I hate not knowing 100% if I'm ovulating or not, and knowing that it's probably going to take so long because of depo- we're "only" 8 months in, but it seems like forever (been trying the every other day method, but I'm 99% sure I didn't O between Jan and May, and no idea beyond that)!

But I guess there is some good- my cycles have been getting longer and there will be less stress on my body since this is the first cycle where I'm not working swing shifts!

Sorry ladies, just had to vent for a moment... Hope y'all are having better luck than I :)


----------



## love4ever2013

Hey everyone!!

Im in to try the plan this month. I am currently cd4. The witch got me again this month so Im up for anything new that may help! I have been averaging a 32 day cycle (finally think Im getting it back to control after going off of bc in March) so when does that mean I should begin :sex:


----------



## amygrrrango

Count me in - currently CD2 and positive that this will be the month for ALL of us! :dust:


----------



## fairyy

love4ever2013 said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> Im in to try the plan this month. I am currently cd4. The witch got me again this month so Im up for anything new that may help! I have been averaging a 32 day cycle (finally think Im getting it back to control after going off of bc in March) so when does that mean I should begin :sex:

U can begin from cd10. I have 29/30day cycle. I may try from cd10 if I wish to try SMEP from coming cycle.


----------



## MrsWKJ

SCgirl said:


> I'm too impatient for this. I hate not knowing 100% if I'm ovulating or not, and knowing that it's probably going to take so long because of depo- we're "only" 8 months in, but it seems like forever (been trying the every other day method, but I'm 99% sure I didn't O between Jan and May, and no idea beyond that)!
> 
> But I guess there is some good- my cycles have been getting longer and there will be less stress on my body since this is the first cycle where I'm not working swing shifts!
> 
> Sorry ladies, just had to vent for a moment... Hope y'all are having better luck than I :)

Its ok SCgirl we are all here to hear eachother n give support :hugs:. I see you are charting. Its a good practice you will know for sure when do you ovulate. Are you using any OPKs along with it??


----------



## MrsWKJ

love4ever2013 Welcome!! You can start from CD10 like fairry said, but CD8 is fine too :)

amygrrrango & love4ever2013 Adding you girls to the list x


----------



## beaglemom

I went to the dr for my annual today & she told me to do every other day around ovulation...she didn't seem too keen on the every day plan. I am a little nerve racked now because I have not had my +opk yet & I am on cd16. I usually have no issue getting a +. I am starting a log in a day planner but didn't do it last month. Bu I think it was around cd16 last month too. Just thinking too much. We are on cycle 2 after taking a long break of ttc. We tried for a while before our break. So this is a new start for us. trying to get in a positive mode.


----------



## MIZZYD

Add me to the list, CD1 today.


----------



## SCgirl

@MrsWKJ - yeah, the last two cycles I didn't get a "true" positive (I'd get close) with OPK's, but my temps had the rise that seemed to make it look like I O'd. So, maybe? haha

@beaglemom - for 30 days, fertilityfriend lets you log any info in addition to your temps/cycle like different pains, meds taken, stress, etc for free (after 30 days you have to pay for all the specific info, but notes and charting temps are still free) - which is handy b/c you always have access to it on your phone or computer! (I've tried hand-writing logs, but seem to do a good job forgetting about them!) good luck!


----------



## floridasian

CD8 today - we started BD'ing last night. Also started OPK testing on Sunday. I'm taking all my good vitamins & fertile CM, drinking grapefruit juice and pomegranate juices, eating lots of fruits and veggies, and TONS of water. Feeling very positive and excited about this cycle!

By the way how do you hold it for 2-4 hours for OPK testing when you have to drink 8 glasses of water per Fertile CM instructions? Seems like an impossibility!


----------



## beaglemom

Finally got a spike on the clear blue monitor, not a peak. But me and husband seem to be in a funk. Don't know if we can get the deed done. I am just in a down mood.


----------



## Marqelle93

I have been in that situation. You just need to talk to him and talk it out all the way until the end, until you feel better...that always makes me feel more romantic rather than "horny"...when I have long talks with my husband about my feelings.


----------



## beaglemom

We are going to lunch today. He feels bad. I can always tell. But sometimes my bathroom feels like a chemistry lab and I do everything. He just has to show up. But he just gets anxious over nothing. Sometimes I feel like he isn't totally opening up. So how can I help if he won't be totally honest?


----------



## MrsWKJ

floridasian said:


> CD8 today - we started BD'ing last night. Also started OPK testing on Sunday. I'm taking all my good vitamins & fertile CM, drinking grapefruit juice and pomegranate juices, eating lots of fruits and veggies, and TONS of water. Feeling very positive and excited about this cycle!
> 
> By the way how do you hold it for 2-4 hours for OPK testing when you have to drink 8 glasses of water per Fertile CM instructions? Seems like an impossibility!

I know its so hard to hold pee. Im using CB digital OPKs so they say FMU is ok and it works. So thankGod no pee holding this time. I got UTI twice in two months due to these opks :growlmad: i wasnt drinking enough water and holding my pee.


----------



## MrsWKJ

beaglemom said:


> We are going to lunch today. He feels bad. I can always tell. But sometimes my bathroom feels like a chemistry lab and I do everything. He just has to show up. But he just gets anxious over nothing. Sometimes I feel like he isn't totally opening up. So how can I help if he won't be totally honest?

I think you should talk to him about how you feel and start asking him questions as well. Like i feel like this about it whats your opinion. This way he'll start adding his own input seeing you are giving away your thoughts as well. 
The thing is all the times i told my husband that im checking my OPKs and this is my fertile time things never went ok. I didnt feel the chemistry. I think guys love the spontaneous element about sex. So now i try to keep everything sealed. Dont keep OPKs in the bathroom , didnt tell him im following SMEP nor when will be my fertile time. He knows we are trying but hes thinking its the relaxed approach and its so much better this month ;)
Girls have to do all the stuff to make sure they have sex at the right time. We need to admit the fact that there might be one in a million guys who would be as participated in the process as us ladies. So dont worry about that. Its the same everywhere. :)


----------



## MrsWKJ

MIZZYD said:


> Add me to the list, CD1 today.

Done! :thumbup:


----------



## floridasian

MrsWKJ said:


> floridasian said:
> 
> 
> CD8 today - we started BD'ing last night. Also started OPK testing on Sunday. I'm taking all my good vitamins & fertile CM, drinking grapefruit juice and pomegranate juices, eating lots of fruits and veggies, and TONS of water. Feeling very positive and excited about this cycle!
> 
> By the way how do you hold it for 2-4 hours for OPK testing when you have to drink 8 glasses of water per Fertile CM instructions? Seems like an impossibility!
> 
> I know its so hard to hold pee. Im using CB digital OPKs so they say FMU is ok and it works. So thankGod no pee holding this time. I got UTI twice in two months due to these opks :growlmad: i wasnt drinking enough water and holding my pee.Click to expand...

OMG I didn't know holding your pee can cause UTI's. Most definitely don't want that (have had two in the past and it was the worst!!!) Thanks for the warning. Those CB digital things are expensive! I'm using the IC's and it doesn't say FMU is not recommended so maybe I'll try that?


----------



## beaglemom

The problem is we are normally not very active. So even with spontaneous he would know. The crazy thing is we were doing smep and it went great. The all of a sudden it went downhill and since then we have not been able to get back up. And today is my first fertile day so I wasn't even saying we are ovulating. I haven't even told him of the spike yet. And we have had the problem in the past of me always having to start things. If he never initiates it makes me feel unattractive. We need to talk but more important he needs to figure this out for himself. I can't fix it if he doesn't have any solutions. Plus talking to my dr yesterday had me all upset anyways. I'm ok with all the other stuff falling on me. If I bring my 75% he should be able to bring his 25%. And when I get mad be just wants me to not be mad so he apologizes. I don't want an apology I want to know how to get past it. He is a wonderful man and I love him. But I can't fix it by myself. Ugh!


----------



## MrsWKJ

floridasian said:


> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> floridasian said:
> 
> 
> CD8 today - we started BD'ing last night. Also started OPK testing on Sunday. I'm taking all my good vitamins & fertile CM, drinking grapefruit juice and pomegranate juices, eating lots of fruits and veggies, and TONS of water. Feeling very positive and excited about this cycle!
> 
> By the way how do you hold it for 2-4 hours for OPK testing when you have to drink 8 glasses of water per Fertile CM instructions? Seems like an impossibility!
> 
> I know its so hard to hold pee. Im using CB digital OPKs so they say FMU is ok and it works. So thankGod no pee holding this time. I got UTI twice in two months due to these opks :growlmad: i wasnt drinking enough water and holding my pee.Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I didn't know holding your pee can cause UTI's. Most definitely don't want that (have had two in the past and it was the worst!!!) Thanks for the warning. Those CB digital things are expensive! I'm using the IC's and it doesn't say FMU is not recommended so maybe I'll try that?Click to expand...

Yeap thats what the doctor told me, the second one was so bad took more than 2 weeks of antibiotics course and theres no way im using them again. Having UTI is worse than not being able to use OPKs atleast you can have sex, and the painnnnnn :/
Yeah if it says nothing about FMU use that. Someone posted a thread about CB digital on sale on ebay. You can use ICs with CB. When it gets dark use CB to confirm.


----------



## beaglemom

I bought my monitor used on amazon for $100. Came with 2 months of strips. Used sounds gross but it's really fine. Check online, you may get lucky. Also check online pharmacy websites like rite aid and Walgreens. They were the next cheapest.


----------



## fairyy

floridasian said:


> CD8 today - we started BD'ing last night. Also started OPK testing on Sunday. I'm taking all my good vitamins & fertile CM, drinking grapefruit juice and pomegranate juices, eating lots of fruits and veggies, and TONS of water. Feeling very positive and excited about this cycle!
> 
> By the way how do you hold it for 2-4 hours for OPK testing when you have to drink 8 glasses of water per Fertile CM instructions? Seems like an impossibility!

I drink plenty of water whole day but restrict the intake 3 to 4 hours before testing. After the testing is done again I drink loads and loads of water to help with cm and it works.


----------



## MrsWKJ

beaglemom said:


> The problem is we are normally not very active. So even with spontaneous he would know. The crazy thing is we were doing smep and it went great. The all of a sudden it went downhill and since then we have not been able to get back up. And today is my first fertile day so I wasn't even saying we are ovulating. I haven't even told him of the spike yet. And we have had the problem in the past of me always having to start things. If he never initiates it makes me feel unattractive. We need to talk but more important he needs to figure this out for himself. I can't fix it if he doesn't have any solutions. Plus talking to my dr yesterday had me all upset anyways. I'm ok with all the other stuff falling on me. If I bring my 75% he should be able to bring his 25%. And when I get mad be just wants me to not be mad so he apologizes. I don't want an apology I want to know how to get past it. He is a wonderful man and I love him. But I can't fix it by myself. Ugh!

yeah i know what you are trying to say. Does he know you feel that way? I mean did you have a conversation about his participation in the past? If not i think you should have a long talk with him probably he thinks its not big of a deal for you or you don't feel so strongly about him not initiating it. If you talk to him May be he'll open up more about whats going on in his mind. And how he feels about the sex life. Since hes always closing the topic by apologizing than talking about it. You need to start the conversation and discuss it with him. Healthy sex life is very important in a relationship. You can also talk to your doctor he might recommend some supplements to increase sex drive. Its not that uncommon to take them i've heard alot of people take them and they say it has helped them alot. = )


----------



## floridasian

@ MrsWKJ & beaglemom - I'll have to check out Amazon and the drugstores. Thanks!

@ fairyy - that's what I've started doing but with all that water it's still hard to hold it for more than an hour! I am on the dry side so I need all the help I can get!


----------



## beaglemom

He is taking enzyte which helped a lot. He is not against using help. And the conversation has been had in the past. He is a pleaser and hates confrontation. But that is not a solution. And believe me I am not confrontational about it. But he just takes all blame and apologizes. I tell him I may have some blame but no way to know if he doesn't say. I am very open sexually but he gives me nothing to go on. Hopefully another talk will help. It feels good to vent about it. Thanks. :)


----------



## MrsWKJ

beaglemom said:


> He is taking enzyte which helped a lot. He is not against using help. And the conversation has been had in the past. He is a pleaser and hates confrontation. But that is not a solution. And believe me I am not confrontational about it. But he just takes all blame and apologizes. I tell him I may have some blame but no way to know if he doesn't say. I am very open sexually but he gives me nothing to go on. Hopefully another talk will help. It feels good to vent about it. Thanks. :)

Hehe yeah during this SMEP i had to initiate most of the times cuz i knew it has to be regular every otherday but once he feels im in the mood he knows what has to do ;) So dont worry even if you have to start it. This whole ttc thing is frustrating enough to just make us crazy lol. We should just keep in mind that having sex to conceive is entirely different than having it otherwise. Most of the times when we initiate it we do so cuz we know we have to not cuz we want to lol so we should cut them some slack. :D


----------



## fairyy

Same is the case with me. Most of the time I have to initiate things. Sometimes even though I initiate I don't get him to BD. I had a +opk at cd13 this cycle. And I didn't make him to BD. He was like tomorrow we will do. He didn't know anything about +opk. So I was just mad that night and the following day and I wanted an answer. We are NTNP since January but no BFP yet. I think because our sex life is not that great. Anyways we had a discussion and he made it up to me and we ended up BDing on cd14. He said we are gonna make it fun and improve our sex life, will have some frequent sessions from coming cycle when we will TTC. Hope he doesn't change his mind.

U are not alone dear.


----------



## Felix26

What worked for us the month we were successful was every other day from day8, then when I had the positive opk - (be sure that the test line is as dark as or darker than the control line- not like faint pregnancy tests), and then we dtd alot over the 3 days in a row (not just the once a day), then skipped a day and then again. And it worked. Second month trying!! Defo trying it again this time and would recommend!!!!


----------



## rogue23

Can I join in on this? I'm currently at the tail end of my first TTC cycle. I'm supposed to get AF this Saturday or Sunday. I'm hoping I'll get that BFP on my first month's try, but I'm feeling the tell-tale signs of a looming AF, so I'm not sure that'll happen this time. I'll be trying the SMEP next! Doesn't seem like too much sex to me :winkwink: - is that bad? haha


----------



## fairyy

Felix26 said:


> What worked for us the month we were successful was every other day from day8, then when I had the positive opk - (be sure that the test line is as dark as or darker than the control line- not like faint pregnancy tests), and then we dtd alot over the 3 days in a row (not just the once a day), then skipped a day and then again. And it worked. Second month trying!! Defo trying it again this time and would recommend!!!!

That's SMEP. Full blown SMEP :winkwink:


----------



## Jett55

:( af got me I'm officially joining you guys for smep this cycle. Cd 1 today


----------



## MrsWKJ

Felix26 said:


> What worked for us the month we were successful was every other day from day8, then when I had the positive opk - (be sure that the test line is as dark as or darker than the control line- not like faint pregnancy tests), and then we dtd alot over the 3 days in a row (not just the once a day), then skipped a day and then again. And it worked. Second month trying!! Defo trying it again this time and would recommend!!!!

Thanks for sharing your success story but sorry for your loss. I hope you get a sticky bean this time :hugs:


----------



## MrsWKJ

rogue23 said:


> Can I join in on this? I'm currently at the tail end of my first TTC cycle. I'm supposed to get AF this Saturday or Sunday. I'm hoping I'll get that BFP on my first month's try, but I'm feeling the tell-tale signs of a looming AF, so I'm not sure that'll happen this time. I'll be trying the SMEP next! Doesn't seem like too much sex to me :winkwink: - is that bad? haha

lol if it doesnt seem too much sex to you then you'd be ok ;)
Hope you get your BFP Fx for you! GL x


Jett55 Adding you in the list.


----------



## Felix26

fairyy said:


> Felix26 said:
> 
> 
> What worked for us the month we were successful was every other day from day8, then when I had the positive opk - (be sure that the test line is as dark as or darker than the control line- not like faint pregnancy tests), and then we dtd alot over the 3 days in a row (not just the once a day), then skipped a day and then again. And it worked. Second month trying!! Defo trying it again this time and would recommend!!!!
> 
> That's SMEP. Full blown SMEP :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yep, it sure is!!!!! I read thru some posts and people seemed abit unsure of when to bd etc, so I thought I'd share my experience. 
Anyway, cd8 today, gonna pounce on the oh after work!! Haha xx


----------



## fairyy

Felix26 said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felix26 said:
> 
> 
> What worked for us the month we were successful was every other day from day8, then when I had the positive opk - (be sure that the test line is as dark as or darker than the control line- not like faint pregnancy tests), and then we dtd alot over the 3 days in a row (not just the once a day), then skipped a day and then again. And it worked. Second month trying!! Defo trying it again this time and would recommend!!!!
> 
> That's SMEP. Full blown SMEP :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, it sure is!!!!! I read thru some posts and people seemed abit unsure of when to bd etc, so I thought I'd share my experience.
> Anyway, cd8 today, gonna pounce on the oh after work!! Haha xxClick to expand...

Sorry I didn't know about the miscarriage. This time it will work for u and it will stick. Good luck and loads of baby dust to you. 
:dust:


----------



## Felix26

Thank you, I'm praying so xx for us all xx


----------



## MIZZYD

Got some Vitamin B6 and Vitex for my short LP. FX they work.


----------



## Sabster

Hola ladies,

Just a quick update, Im on CD42 and no sign of my AF.... I tested twice and both were negative.. I don't know whats happening and I guess my body is doing what it deems necessary. Im hoping my AF will come soon so I can have some closure over the miscarriage and start "fresh" I guess... We will try the SMEP plan and hope for the best. I am a bit down and "hopeless" at this point but Im sure I will bounce back eventually :)

I cant wait to hear more success stories, I know some people get all jealous and stuff to hear other people getting pregnant, but it rally inspires me and it makes me feel happy that other ppl are happy!!!


----------



## Marqelle93

I get jealous hearing my relatives and friends getting pregnant when they weren't even trying, but hearing about you ladies on here, such as FarmersWife, gives me hope and I can truly feel happy for you guys because you are trying and you deserve it...some don't. (not on here, just people I know).

My sister's friend, a 19 year old, has no place to live, she totalled her car, so no car, she chain smokes like she is 50 and has been doing it her whole life, drinks every weekend, and has no job....and she just found out she was pregnant a couple days ago and I deleted her off of facebook because she has only been dating her "boyfriend" for about 2 months now. It just rubbed me the wrong way...


----------



## Sabster

it's not easy to watch others go on their pregnancy and parenthood journey, but Im trying to let go and just enjoy life now as it is.. I cant doubt myself anymore and this experience has been such a rollercoaster... WOW. unbelievable, I hopethat looking back on it I can say that it made me a stronger person and a more tolerant one too ;)


----------



## floridasian

I also don't get jealous hearing about BFP's from the ladies here. It makes me hopeful and excited - especially from the ladies my age (I'm 35). It actually makes me more worried reading about long term TTC's and multiple mc's - makes me nervous that it might happen to me. I'd much rather hear about good news than bad!


----------



## Marqelle93

I stay away from the Long Term TTC threads...they always get me down...lately I have been really hopeful.


----------



## fairyy

Marqelle93 said:


> I stay away from the Long Term TTC threads...they always get me down...lately I have been really hopeful.

I feel the same way. It will happen for us soon and we will get our BFP. Btw I must say I love your pic. U are a beautiful woman and I am sure u will make cute babies. 
:dust:


----------



## floridasian

Just got the news that my grandmother passed away last night. :cry: I've been crying on and off all morning - hopefully this won't delay my ovulation which is due on Sunday.


----------



## rogue23

So I took a test this morning (because I'm impatient), and got a positive. I'm due to have my AF on Saturday and I feel kind of like I'm going to get it still, so I'm very very cautiously optimistic on the positive (i know a lot of loss happens before your missed period). If AF stays away through the weekend, I'll allow myself to be excited! I'll let you guys know... Since *something* must've worked, I'll definitely share what we did - sex every other day from basically the day i got off of my period, and then every night for 3 nights around the time I guessed I was ovulating. After that we went back to every other night for a few times and then stopped. If you guys don't mind, keep your fingers crossed for me this weekend - I'm very nervous since i feel like I'm PMSing! Thanks :)


----------



## rogue23

I should add that i've been struggling with high prolactin due to a benign brain tumor (micro adenoma) for the past 3 years, so if it's possible this could happen for me...


----------



## fairyy

Hey BFP :) What dpo is it ? Fingers, toes everything crossed for u :)
Be positive. Many women experience PMS symptom before their BFP. So I think its normal. So are u testing on Saturday or Sunday ? Looking forward for your post.


----------



## rogue23

floridasian said:


> Just got the news that my grandmother passed away last night. :cry: I've been crying on and off all morning - hopefully this won't delay my ovulation which is due on Sunday.

So sorry to hear! :hugs:


----------



## rogue23

fairyy said:


> Hey BFP :) What dpo is it ? Fingers, toes everything crossed for u :)
> Be positive. Many women experience PMS symptom before their BFP. So I think its normal. So are u testing on Saturday or Sunday ? Looking forward for your post.

I'm not 100% sure (I was trying to track using CM and it was not as cut and dry and I expected - no pun intended). I think I am 10 or 11 DPO. As long as AF doesn't come Saturday or Sunday I think I'm in the clear for now (I'm always pretty on the clock with her), so I'll test again Sunday :)


----------



## floridasian

rogue23 said:


> So I took a test this morning (because I'm impatient), and got a positive. I'm due to have my AF on Saturday and I feel kind of like I'm going to get it still, so I'm very very cautiously optimistic on the positive (i know a lot of loss happens before your missed period). If AF stays away through the weekend, I'll allow myself to be excited! I'll let you guys know... Since *something* must've worked, I'll definitely share what we did - sex every other day from basically the day i got off of my period, and then every night for 3 nights around the time I guessed I was ovulating. After that we went back to every other night for a few times and then stopped. If you guys don't mind, keep your fingers crossed for me this weekend - I'm very nervous since i feel like I'm PMSing! Thanks :)

Congrats on your BFP!! Fx'ed that it sticks! :happydance:


----------



## beaglemom

I recently talked about not bing able to DTD because of my husband's anxiety. We were able to get one in before ovulation & several a few days ahead but I think those were too far ahead.

So last night I had a horrible dream he cheated on me & a found out because I had an STD. I don't feel deep down he would ever do this to me. But I have often wondered what made him turn around so fast on the baby idea & be so ALL ON BOARD. A little background, we tried for a while then gave up. After a few years (never using BC but also not trying) I turned 30 & just knew I needed to have children. He was okay with how things were. SO we would talk about it & he would still say no. Well one day I bring it up & he just says yes out of nowhere & he is over the moon involved & excited of the plan. I don't know where it came from. He just says he realized it was something he wants. I think a big part is for me but I can tell there is a genuion excitement. SO I had my dr appt Mon & was upset at the thought of fertility testing. Then husband is ovethinking & so we were not sucessful at BD. So I had a TINY thought maybe he did cheat & his excitement was him making up for it. Believe me when I say tiny I mean microscopic. I think it is just my own insecurities. It would kill him if I asked. But anyways in the dream I got the STD, confronted him, he admitted & said he was leaving me & I broke down & begged him not to. I was screaming & everything. I am normally a strong woman & often believed I could never get over infidelity. The whole thing made me wake up in a horrible mood. I think it is the fact that we couldn't yesterday on my first peak day. Maybe I feel he is cheated me out of this cycle. On the other hand, we decided to try 6 months then test. So after the appt & finding out it wasn't that expensive I thought maybe we should just do it. So maybe I was feeling I was cheating myself by not testing. I don't know.

Either way I am in a weird mood today & got another peak on the CB but I just am not feeling it AT ALL.

Thoughts are appreciated & thanks for the vent. It feels good. And yes I know I should just talk with him about my feelings & the dream. He is on 3rd shift, so we literally have about 30 min together before he goes in until he gets his days off. Not the type of thing I want to do on the phone or in that short window.


----------



## MIZZYD

Congrats Rogue!!!!!!


----------



## MrsWKJ

rogue23 said:


> So I took a test this morning (because I'm impatient), and got a positive. I'm due to have my AF on Saturday and I feel kind of like I'm going to get it still, so I'm very very cautiously optimistic on the positive (i know a lot of loss happens before your missed period). If AF stays away through the weekend, I'll allow myself to be excited! I'll let you guys know... Since *something* must've worked, I'll definitely share what we did - sex every other day from basically the day i got off of my period, and then every night for 3 nights around the time I guessed I was ovulating. After that we went back to every other night for a few times and then stopped. If you guys don't mind, keep your fingers crossed for me this weekend - I'm very nervous since i feel like I'm PMSing! Thanks :)

Congratulations!!!! :happydance: Thats great news! Lots of sticky baby dust to you! Its so nice to hear SMEP success stories. Giving alot of hope for us doing it x. Keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## MrsWKJ

floridasian said:


> Just got the news that my grandmother passed away last night. :cry: I've been crying on and off all morning - hopefully this won't delay my ovulation which is due on Sunday.

So sorry about your Grand ma. I hope you are feeling better now. Dont worry too much about ovulation just relax (i know its easier said than done) but try not to stress yourself more about thinking delayed ovulation. Hopefuly it'll happen on time fx for you :hugs:


----------



## MrsWKJ

beaglemom said:


> I recently talked about not bing able to DTD because of my husband's anxiety. We were able to get one in before ovulation & several a few days ahead but I think those were too far ahead.
> 
> So last night I had a horrible dream he cheated on me & a found out because I had an STD. I don't feel deep down he would ever do this to me. But I have often wondered what made him turn around so fast on the baby idea & be so ALL ON BOARD. A little background, we tried for a while then gave up. After a few years (never using BC but also not trying) I turned 30 & just knew I needed to have children. He was okay with how things were. SO we would talk about it & he would still say no. Well one day I bring it up & he just says yes out of nowhere & he is over the moon involved & excited of the plan. I don't know where it came from. He just says he realized it was something he wants. I think a big part is for me but I can tell there is a genuion excitement. SO I had my dr appt Mon & was upset at the thought of fertility testing. Then husband is ovethinking & so we were not sucessful at BD. So I had a TINY thought maybe he did cheat & his excitement was him making up for it. Believe me when I say tiny I mean microscopic. I think it is just my own insecurities. It would kill him if I asked. But anyways in the dream I got the STD, confronted him, he admitted & said he was leaving me & I broke down & begged him not to. I was screaming & everything. I am normally a strong woman & often believed I could never get over infidelity. The whole thing made me wake up in a horrible mood. I think it is the fact that we couldn't yesterday on my first peak day. Maybe I feel he is cheated me out of this cycle. On the other hand, we decided to try 6 months then test. So after the appt & finding out it wasn't that expensive I thought maybe we should just do it. So maybe I was feeling I was cheating myself by not testing. I don't know.
> 
> Either way I am in a weird mood today & got another peak on the CB but I just am not feeling it AT ALL.
> 
> Thoughts are appreciated & thanks for the vent. It feels good. And yes I know I should just talk with him about my feelings & the dream. He is on 3rd shift, so we literally have about 30 min together before he goes in until he gets his days off. Not the type of thing I want to do on the phone or in that short window.

I hope its just a dream and nothing like that in real. TTC can get to you! emotionally and physically. Just like women start thinking that they initiate sex and their husbands dont. Its cuz we want it so bad we would do anything to make sure we have a good chance every month. Alot of ladies tell their husbands they are ovulating and this is what has to be done. Rarely a man participates on his own (even if he wants a baby very bad). Its the women who has to go through all the pain of testing, temping, googling. This journey is 100 times harder for us than the men. Im happy hes on board with you on having a baby and i hope its not cause he is guilty but cause now he wants to be a dad. 

If this dream is really bothering you, you should just talk to him about the dream not about the doubts you have. If hes guilty which is a big IF and i hope hes not he might open up after hearing it. And yes you need the right time to talk to him about it when you are not in a rush. Its better to clear your doubts than being in a miserable mood. GL :hugs: but better to just talk about the dream and tell him you got scared cuz the thought of him cheating on you is so hurtful and you just wanted to discuss to feel better.


----------



## beaglemom

Thanks. I brought it up today very casual. He said wow, I was pretty awful in that dream. And that was about it. He just found it to be a crazy dream. This weekend when we have more time I want to talk more things out.

On a different note, has anyone gone through the hsg scan? My dr is recommending it. I was putting it off mainly because I feel like getting a neg every month is easier than finding out it can never happen. But since I have never had any issues with my cycle or anything else, I think I am more scared they find nothing wrong. Then I have to wonder why it hasn't happened. My husband was tested years ago, but will have to do it again. I also found out the test is not that expensive & is also covered on my insurance (after a co-pay). So I am considering just getting it over with. She also said if there is a block the scan sometimes clears it.

Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Marqelle93

Congratulations! And sorry about that dream, they say pregnancy dreams are vivid.


----------



## michelle8733

Hi everyone! Can you please add me to the list...DH and I decided to start SMEP, or at least stick as close to it as possible. I am currently on CD16 of a 38 day cycle. Getting pretty strong opk's but not quite yet a positive. Hopefully we will get one in the next few days though. We have been bd'ing every other day for the past week and as soon as I get a positive opk, we will start bd'ing everyday for probably 3 days, then back to every other day. This is our second cycle of TTC #1.


----------



## floridasian

CD11 now on a 26-day cycle. Still almost no CM and BFN's on the OPK's. Waiting patiently..


----------



## rogue23

MrsWKJ said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> I recently talked about not bing able to DTD because of my husband's anxiety. We were able to get one in before ovulation & several a few days ahead but I think those were too far ahead.
> 
> So last night I had a horrible dream he cheated on me & a found out because I had an STD. I don't feel deep down he would ever do this to me. But I have often wondered what made him turn around so fast on the baby idea & be so ALL ON BOARD. A little background, we tried for a while then gave up. After a few years (never using BC but also not trying) I turned 30 & just knew I needed to have children. He was okay with how things were. SO we would talk about it & he would still say no. Well one day I bring it up & he just says yes out of nowhere & he is over the moon involved & excited of the plan. I don't know where it came from. He just says he realized it was something he wants. I think a big part is for me but I can tell there is a genuion excitement. SO I had my dr appt Mon & was upset at the thought of fertility testing. Then husband is ovethinking & so we were not sucessful at BD. So I had a TINY thought maybe he did cheat & his excitement was him making up for it. Believe me when I say tiny I mean microscopic. I think it is just my own insecurities. It would kill him if I asked. But anyways in the dream I got the STD, confronted him, he admitted & said he was leaving me & I broke down & begged him not to. I was screaming & everything. I am normally a strong woman & often believed I could never get over infidelity. The whole thing made me wake up in a horrible mood. I think it is the fact that we couldn't yesterday on my first peak day. Maybe I feel he is cheated me out of this cycle. On the other hand, we decided to try 6 months then test. So after the appt & finding out it wasn't that expensive I thought maybe we should just do it. So maybe I was feeling I was cheating myself by not testing. I don't know.
> 
> Either way I am in a weird mood today & got another peak on the CB but I just am not feeling it AT ALL.
> 
> Thoughts are appreciated & thanks for the vent. It feels good. And yes I know I should just talk with him about my feelings & the dream. He is on 3rd shift, so we literally have about 30 min together before he goes in until he gets his days off. Not the type of thing I want to do on the phone or in that short window.
> 
> I hope its just a dream and nothing like that in real. TTC can get to you! emotionally and physically. Just like women start thinking that they initiate sex and their husbands dont. Its cuz we want it so bad we would do anything to make sure we have a good chance every month. Alot of ladies tell their husbands they are ovulating and this is what has to be done. Rarely a man participates on his own (even if he wants a baby very bad). Its the women who has to go through all the pain of testing, temping, googling. This journey is 100 times harder for us than the men. Im happy hes on board with you on having a baby and i hope its not cause he is guilty but cause now he wants to be a dad.
> 
> If this dream is really bothering you, you should just talk to him about the dream not about the doubts you have. If hes guilty which is a big IF and i hope hes not he might open up after hearing it. And yes you need the right time to talk to him about it when you are not in a rush. Its better to clear your doubts than being in a miserable mood. GL :hugs: but better to just talk about the dream and tell him you got scared cuz the thought of him cheating on you is so hurtful and you just wanted to discuss to feel better.Click to expand...

I'm totally late with this, but i agree with MrsWKJ - and remember that dreams are rarely literal. When you dream about things they tend to be more of a symbol or metaphor for something else (like your teeth falling out means money troubles if I remember correctly?). I've had cheating dreams before though, and they suck. Sounds like you're doing the right thing by talking with him - especially if there's more on your mind than just that. :hugs:


----------



## MrsWKJ

michelle8733 said:


> Hi everyone! Can you please add me to the list...DH and I decided to start SMEP, or at least stick as close to it as possible. I am currently on CD16 of a 38 day cycle. Getting pretty strong opk's but not quite yet a positive. Hopefully we will get one in the next few days though. We have been bd'ing every other day for the past week and as soon as I get a positive opk, we will start bd'ing everyday for probably 3 days, then back to every other day. This is our second cycle of TTC #1.

Welcome Michelle, Goodluck for this cycle. Adding you to the list x


----------



## MIZZYD

I made a calendar for DH and I to follow. DH already saw it and counted the BD times and he was like Yea!!!! lol


----------



## Sabster

Still waiting for AF.... CD 44... URGHHHhhhhhH. I am so fed up of this sh*t. I havent had sex in over a week, my hormones are all over the place, im bloated, bitchy, aggressive.... the list goes on. Hopefully period shows up so I can FINALLY feel better...


----------



## SCgirl

I'm at CD 12 in a cycle of unknown length (last was 24 after several 14-16). I ordered internet OPKs (amazon)- and have only had the control line the last few days (so definitely no positive, but usually have some sort of 2nd line with varying degrees of darkness! not sure how reliable they are). Last cycle, temps showed that I O'd CD 9, the cycle before CD 12... so who knows- my temps have been all over this cycle. (Rather than every other day we kind of started just going with every day... 'cause it was fun and, well, won't hurt the cause!) ;)

I'm going a bit crazy with numerous friends announcing pregnancies, a baby shower to go to for a family member tomorrow, and another baby shower in 2 months. While I am very happy for them, after 8 months TTC, I had a brief whyyyy can't I get pregnant moment with my husband yesterday. He just responded "because you had depo and it could take us a while"- wish I could stay that level headed  (I do like to hear positives from people though- it gives me hope!)


----------



## Marqelle93

It will happen SCgirl! My fingers are crossed for you. And all you need to think about is that when it finally does happen, all of this time you spent trying will go out the window and you won't care anymore. It will all be worth it. The ends justify the means :)


----------



## BumptasticMTY

4 DPO here. Followed the SMEP program. Hoping for a sticky bean! Knowing myself I'll probably start testing at 7 dpo.


----------



## Marqelle93

Good luck!


----------



## asmcsm

Hey ladies, mind if I join?

My name is Ashlee, I am 23 and DH is 25. We have been TTC #1 since January and I had a m/c from blighted ovum in may. We went with SMEP last cycle but my hormones were all screwed up and I apparently o'd way later than I originally thought. Hoping that this cycle my body will be a little more balanced and we'll get our BFP using SMEP. I am currently cd9.


----------



## MIZZYD

Monday starts our EOD marathon. Hoping it works and I get no UTI or something. lol


----------



## Marqelle93

AsmCsm, good luck to you. Sorry about your miscarriage. What cycle day do you normally ovulate on? Are you doing much to track ovulation?


----------



## asmcsm

Marqelle93 said:


> AsmCsm, good luck to you. Sorry about your miscarriage. What cycle day do you normally ovulate on? Are you doing much to track ovulation?

Thank you. Prior to miscarriage I had 32 day cycles and ovulated on cd16. The last 2 cycles have been significantly longer, though from OPKs it looked like last cycle my body tried to o around my normal time but couldn't quite do it. I'm tracking with temps, OPKs, cm and cp. hoping that fertilitea and maca root will balance my hormones to let me o at the normal time this cycle


----------



## Marqelle93

Good luck! Fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## asmcsm

Marqelle93 said:


> Good luck! Fingers are crossed for you!

Thanks! :dust: to you too!


----------



## lweezy

Looks like my AF is going to show! I will be doing SMEP this August!


----------



## MrsWKJ

SCgirl said:


> I'm at CD 12 in a cycle of unknown length (last was 24 after several 14-16). I ordered internet OPKs (amazon)- and have only had the control line the last few days (so definitely no positive, but usually have some sort of 2nd line with varying degrees of darkness! not sure how reliable they are). Last cycle, temps showed that I O'd CD 9, the cycle before CD 12... so who knows- my temps have been all over this cycle. (Rather than every other day we kind of started just going with every day... 'cause it was fun and, well, won't hurt the cause!) ;)
> 
> I'm going a bit crazy with numerous friends announcing pregnancies, a baby shower to go to for a family member tomorrow, and another baby shower in 2 months. While I am very happy for them, after 8 months TTC, I had a brief whyyyy can't I get pregnant moment with my husband yesterday. He just responded "because you had depo and it could take us a while"- wish I could stay that level headed  (I do like to hear positives from people though- it
> gives me hope!)

If your last cycle was 24 and you o'd on cd 9th you lp was 15. So not only cycles are regulating you have a good LP. Which is great!! Keeping fx for you for this cycle! :Hugs:


----------



## MrsWKJ

asmcsm said:


> Hey ladies, mind if I join?
> 
> My name is Ashlee, I am 23 and DH is 25. We have been TTC #1 since January and I had a m/c from blighted ovum in may. We went with SMEP last cycle but my hormones were all screwed up and I apparently o'd way later than I originally thought. Hoping that this cycle my body will be a little more balanced and we'll get our BFP using SMEP. I am currently cd9.

Welcome ashlee! So sorry for your loss! I hope this cycle is better than the previous ones. GL to you x 
Adding you to the list.


----------



## MrsWKJ

MIZZYD said:


> Monday starts our EOD marathon. Hoping it works and I get no UTI or something. lol

 lol after having uti two times in a row in my 3 months ttc the doc told me to pee before and after having sex. So I make sure I do that. Lie down for half n hour after BDing but make sure you pee before going to sleep! GL x


----------



## MrsWKJ

Finally a positive opk on cd22 :D, seems this cycle will be as long as last one(not quite sure if its stress or what causing my cycle to lengthen). Can't believe I got a positive on the IC too. Since never caught my surge last two months. But I loved using cb digital because even the positive on IC wasn't too convincing as the smiley face. So will BD today tomm and day after and then a break and will BD again. Was such a long month of Bding since I started from CD 8! FX! I sooo hope it works this time!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130811-WA013.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Pearly86

Congrats for that one keep going buddy!! Ian on 3 dpo hws ur temping going??


----------



## SCgirl

Well, apparently I *might* be 3 DPO (according to fertility friend)- I've had a slight rise in BBT, but still no +OPKs (testing 2x a day), so who knows.... hopefully the temps stay up! We're still planning to BD every other day for a while, just in case.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Thanks pearly hoping to ovulate in the next 24/36 hours. Will join you for tww soon Fx : )

SCgirl theres a thread for ladies on depo. Its in the TTC1. I hope they might be able to answer alot of your questions x


----------



## MrsWKJ

BumptasticMTY said:


> 4 DPO here. Followed the SMEP program. Hoping for a sticky bean! Knowing myself I'll probably start testing at 7 dpo.

GL girl! Hoping to hear your SMEP success story soon x


----------



## Marqelle93

Congrats Mrs. WKJ! Even pos OPKs are exciting! Good luck to you!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Thanks marqelle. Yes im soo looking forward to tww. The cycle seem extremely long when ttc. On which dpo are you??


----------



## floridasian

CD13 today - FF's projected ovulation day. 

So I had positive OPK's Friday night, Saturday morning, and Saturday night - with Sat night's test line much darker than control line. However I got up at the wrong time this morning - I normally temp at 8 am, but I woke up at 7 and had to go to the bathroom so I thought I might as well take my temp then and will just take it again at 8. At 7 am my temp was 97.86 - 0.34 degrees higher than 8 am the previous morning. Went back to sleep and next thing I knew it was 8:30. Took my temp again and it was 98.29! I have no idea which temp to mark down in FF. OPK at 10 am still looked positive although the test line might be a tad lighter than the control. 

So now because I messed up with my temp I have no idea if I ovulated yesterday or am about to ovulate today. Kind of mad at myself but I guess there's nothing I can do.

Forgot to say that I also woke up with "increased sex drive" - pubic area very "sensitive" to the touch this morning.


----------



## MrsWKJ

One hour doesn't make a huge difference. Your temp got low cuz you woke up at 7 and when you go to the washroom to pee n wash yourself off that can lower body temp. Just put your 7 am temp in the FF n see what happens tomm. Also ovulation is confirm after 3 consecutive high temps over cover line. So you have 2 more days! GL


----------



## floridasian

Thanks. That's what I did - put the earlier (7 am temp) in FF. 

I guess I'll just keep BD'ing today and see what my temp looks like tomorrow.

Here's my chart with the 7 am temp for today: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/46cb52


----------



## Marqelle93

I know right! I have thirty seven day cycles and they seem like 50! I am 3dpo today...slowly trying to pass the days without testing :)


----------



## floridasian

MrsWKJ said:


> Finally a positive opk on cd22 :D, seems this cycle will be as long as last one(not quite sure if its stress or what causing my cycle to lengthen). Can't believe I got a positive on the IC too. Since never caught my surge last two months. But I loved using cb digital because even the positive on IC wasn't too convincing as the smiley face. So will BD today tomm and day after and then a break and will BD again. Was such a long month of Bding since I started from CD 8! FX! I sooo hope it works this time!

It's exciting just to know you are going to ovulate! I think if you are ovulating you've got half of the work done. When I got a first positive OPK I was so relieved to know that I'm not "broken" or pre-menopausal!

Good luck and FX'ed for you!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Marqelle93 said:


> I know right! I have thirty seven day cycles and they seem like 50! I am 3dpo today...slowly trying to pass the days without testing :)

so true! Cant wait to join you with tww. Atleast it takes one thing less to worry about - timing sex :haha:




floridasian said:


> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> Finally a positive opk on cd22 :D, seems this cycle will be as long as last one(not quite sure if its stress or what causing my cycle to lengthen). Can't believe I got a positive on the IC too. Since never caught my surge last two months. But I loved using cb digital because even the positive on IC wasn't too convincing as the smiley face. So will BD today tomm and day after and then a break and will BD again. Was such a long month of Bding since I started from CD 8! FX! I sooo hope it works this time!
> 
> It's exciting just to know you are going to ovulate! I think if you are ovulating you've got half of the work done. When I got a first positive OPK I was so relieved to know that I'm not "broken" or pre-menopausal!
> 
> Good luck and FX'ed for you!Click to expand...

Thanks floridasian! Also i looked at your chart. Hopefully all will be clear in the next two days. FX for you as well x


----------



## Pearly86

hey how do you guys post your FF chart i mean how to download your chart


----------



## Marqelle93

Yes, the tww is rather peaceful compared to the other days of the cycle.

As for sharing your chart, I think this is how (I am not on the site but I looked it up)

Main Page --> My Chart --->Sharing (top right) --->Charting Home Page ---> Setup ---> highlight the URL that appears on that page. Copy the highlighted URL and post into message.


----------



## endlessblue

CD10 today means the start of ovulation testing! This cycle is going soooo slowly!!!


----------



## endlessblue

OPK from CD10...

Obviously not positive yet! But do you guys think it's gearing up to a positive in the next few days? Sorry, this is my first time doing OPKs, I'm clueless :blush: The test is actually slightly darker IRL!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1329.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MrsWKJ

aww goodluck endless after my two months of failed tries on opk i used CB this month. But this time i used FMU and afternoon urine and trust me there was no difference both times i got positive OPKs. So im just gonna use First morning urine with the opks. Its more convenient than holding pee for so long and not drinking enough water the whole time


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> aww goodluck endless after my two months of failed tries on opk i used CB this month. But this time i used FMU and afternoon urine and trust me there was no difference both times i got positive OPKs. So im just gonna use First morning urine with the opks. Its more convenient than holding pee for so long and not drinking enough water the whole time

Knowing my luck I won't actually be able to figure out the OPK lines until ov has been and gone! haha!

Have you ov'd yet?


----------



## MrsWKJ

i got my positive opk yesterday so hoping it has happened or will happen anytime today. 
I used FMU this month.


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> i got my positive opk yesterday so hoping it has happened or will happen today.
> I used FMU this month.

Does it definitely work with fmu? Why do they suggest testing later on in the day?!


----------



## MrsWKJ

i have no idea. They say LH builds up in the afternoon which makes no sense to me since ladies get positive opks late after midnight. And that means you can have it with FMU also. I tried it with FMU this cycle and never got a false positive. The only positive i got was yesterday and since i used CB digital side by side i got positive on both. Just to verify i tested again in afternoon and it was still positive. I googled alot of ladies use FMU and it works fine for them. I feel my urine is more concentrated in the morning than the rest of the day.


----------



## BumptasticMTY

endlessblue said:


> OPK from CD10...
> 
> Obviously not positive yet! But do you guys think it's gearing up to a positive in the next few days? Sorry, this is my first time doing OPKs, I'm clueless :blush: The test is actually slightly darker IRL!

Each one of us OPK tests can be way different. But when I get a test like yours. I usually will get a positive OPK 4-5 days later.


----------



## BumptasticMTY

I test OPK 3 times a day, morning afternoon and evening. Got a bunch of cheap Wondfos from Amazon.


----------



## rogue23

Hey ladies! I'm following up - I was supposed to get AF on Saturday and honestly it felt like it was coming every 5 minutes but she never showed up. I tested again this morning and my faint pink line is now dark pink! I'm not out of the possible chemical pregnancy window yet, but I'm hoping the little sprout stays put. The plan I was doing was very close to the SMEP outlined here, so I hope you guys start seeing some luck too! Fingers crossed the next few weeks go well!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Congrats on the BFP!! :happydance: Happy and healthy 9 months and lots of sticky dust your way!
Glad to know you were following a plan like SMEP gives us all ladies here hope! GL :hugs:


----------



## Marqelle93

Congrats Rogue!


----------



## Jett55

Congrats rogue :)

So af has finally left & I'm so ready to start the bd fest :)


----------



## asmcsm

rogue23 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm following up - I was supposed to get AF on Saturday and honestly it felt like it was coming every 5 minutes but she never showed up. I tested again this morning and my faint pink line is now dark pink! I'm not out of the possible chemical pregnancy window yet, but I'm hoping the little sprout stays put. The plan I was doing was very close to the SMEP outlined here, so I hope you guys start seeing some luck too! Fingers crossed the next few weeks go well!

Congrats! H&H 9 months to you!!


----------



## asmcsm

I test with IC's twice a day. Usually with SMU or TMU and then again in the afternoon around 5.


----------



## MIZZYD

Ahhhhh and it begins today. BD starts today (EOD) then on Wednesday I start using OPK's. Due to a short LP I am hoping it works, since I have been taking some vitamins to make my LP long enough to have a baby stick. I hope DH and I have the energy to do it EOD, wish us luck!!


----------



## floridasian

GL mizzyd! :)


----------



## H loves T

Please can you add me... CD 9 started yesterday so night off tonight :winkwink: 
Kind of did SMEP last cycle but missed a few days and DH wouldn't 'perform' 3 consecutive days, but he has agreed to follow the plan to the T this month so fx. 
We are also using preseed and have done the last 2 cycles and lying down afterwards (can't bring myself to order let alone try softcups).

Good luck to everyone this month


----------



## beaglemom

I jut thought I would throw this out there. I know most of us use dollar store, ebay, or amazon for our cycle supplies. But for those of you who like the easier ovulation tests or like to keep a name brand test for early testing, I thought I would just say Rite Aid in my area always has prego supplies on sale each week. So if you like to keep the name brand in stock & are near a rite aid, you may want to make a habit of checking their weekly sale papers. You need their version of the mvp card, but it's free.


----------



## floridasian

beaglemom said:


> I jut thought I would throw this out there. I know most of us use dollar store, ebay, or amazon for our cycle supplies. But for those of you who like the easier ovulation tests or like to keep a name brand test for early testing, I thought I would just say Rite Aid in my area always has prego supplies on sale each week. So if you like to keep the name brand in stock & are near a rite aid, you may want to make a habit of checking their weekly sale papers. You need their version of the mvp card, but it's free.

The cheapest I've seen on the FRER is Target - two pack for $8.99 while the regular price at Walgreens or Rite Aid is like $16.99. I think there's a $2 on FR's website too.


----------



## beaglemom

floridasian said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> I jut thought I would throw this out there. I know most of us use dollar store, ebay, or amazon for our cycle supplies. But for those of you who like the easier ovulation tests or like to keep a name brand test for early testing, I thought I would just say Rite Aid in my area always has prego supplies on sale each week. So if you like to keep the name brand in stock & are near a rite aid, you may want to make a habit of checking their weekly sale papers. You need their version of the mvp card, but it's free.
> 
> The cheapest I've seen on the FRER is Target - two pack for $8.99 while the regular price at Walgreens or Rite Aid is like $16.99. I think there's a $2 on FR's website too.Click to expand...

I just checked target.com & they do have amazing prices


----------



## fairyy

MIZZYD said:


> Ahhhhh and it begins today. BD starts today (EOD) then on Wednesday I start using OPK's. Due to a short LP I am hoping it works, since I have been taking some vitamins to make my LP long enough to have a baby stick. I hope DH and I have the energy to do it EOD, wish us luck!!

Good luck :thumbup:
:dust:


----------



## MrsWKJ

MIZZYD said:


> Ahhhhh and it begins today. BD starts today (EOD) then on Wednesday I start using OPK's. Due to a short LP I am hoping it works, since I have been taking some vitamins to make my LP long enough to have a baby stick. I hope DH and I have the energy to do it EOD, wish us luck!!

Goodluck mizzyD, hope this is your month x.
Also I've heard out of all vitamins , vitamin b6 is really effective in lengthening LP.

GL H loves T, fx for you too!! X , adding you to the list


----------



## MIZZYD

MrsWKJ said:


> MIZZYD said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh and it begins today. BD starts today (EOD) then on Wednesday I start using OPK's. Due to a short LP I am hoping it works, since I have been taking some vitamins to make my LP long enough to have a baby stick. I hope DH and I have the energy to do it EOD, wish us luck!!
> 
> Goodluck mizzyD, hope this is your month x.
> Also I've heard out of all vitamins , vitamin b6 is really effective in lengthening LP.
> 
> GL H loves T, fx for you too!! X , adding you to the listClick to expand...

I am taking B6!!! FX!!!!


----------



## endlessblue

I feel absolutely awful today - whenever I move my head, the room spins and I feel sick :( I seem to get poorly every month during my fertile week now I'm off the pill. Does anyone else?


----------



## MrsWKJ

Never been on a pill but I was felling dizzy last week, dont know if it was cuz of my fertile window or too much sex haha :p

FX for you mizzyD :D


----------



## floridasian

I had another high temp this morning and I played around with different temp and OPK test results in FF. No matter what I put in, all models seem to be in agreement that I O'ed on Saturday (CD12). So I'm officially 3DPO now! Very excited!:happydance:


----------



## Marqelle93

That's awesome floridasian!


----------



## Biddes29

Finally got my first positive OPK yesterday.. Actually excited. Waiting for my temp to rise now. 

Bd last night and will carry on for the next 2 nights. Will soon be starting the TWW!!!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Congrats floridasian and biddes29!! :D


----------



## MIZZYD

When I was on the pill I used to get bad depressions, which is why I stopped taking them over 3 years ago. They were working to prevent me from having babies, but they were messing with me emotionally. I do hope you feel better.


----------



## mh_ccl

Add me to the list! I'm on CD10 and started my first OPK this morning. Negative, though I'm not estimating I will O until 8/18 (CD15). 

Unfortunately, DH is convinced that the best way to get pregnant is to have sex 1-2 times each day. Can't seem to convince him otherwise.


----------



## amygrrrango

mh_ccl said:


> Add me to the list! I'm on CD10 and started my first OPK this morning. Negative, though I'm not estimating I will O until 8/18 (CD15).
> 
> Unfortunately, DH is convinced that the best way to get pregnant is to have sex 1-2 times each day. Can't seem to convince him otherwise.

I'm CD10, too! We should be buddies. :) A negative OPK this morning, but expecting O around CD12 of a 26 day cycle.

This is my first month using OPKs, praying it's the missing piece for us!


----------



## mh_ccl

amygrrrango said:


> I'm CD10, too! We should be buddies. :) A negative OPK this morning, but expecting O around CD12 of a 26 day cycle.
> 
> This is my first month using OPKs, praying it's the missing piece for us!

I got my Mirena out in June, and have had AF 2x since, so I'm still trying to figure out my cycle after 5 years of no periods. I'm also hoping the OPK will help, as the frequent BDing since June has not resulted in anything yet. :)


----------



## amygrrrango

And I stopped BC in May with a withdrawl bleed and 2 AFs, the second two weeks after the first! Ugh! No fun, but I think I am finally back on track. Totally shocked to be having 26 day cycles, we'll see if it changes.


----------



## Marqelle93

Stopped Lutera in March 2012, had withdraw bleed for 5 days, no period for 14 months after that.


----------



## amygrrrango

Marqelle93 said:


> Stopped Lutera in March 2012, had withdraw bleed for 5 days, no period for 14 months after that.

No way! I told my DH that I am never going on BC again, coming off has been such a nightmare.


----------



## Marqelle93

I know right! I gained weight when I got on them, and even more weight getting off of them. Got bad skin, and when I finally got my period back, they were heavier than ever and the first lasted 2 weeks, my last one lasted 7 days but the worst cramps of my life and the heaviest flow I have ever had, each day of it too.


----------



## MrsWKJ

mh_ccl said:


> Add me to the list! I'm on CD10 and started my first OPK this morning. Negative, though I'm not estimating I will O until 8/18 (CD15).
> 
> Unfortunately, DH is convinced that the best way to get pregnant is to have sex 1-2 times each day. Can't seem to convince him otherwise.

Added x
GL! Hope your hubby manages to stick to the plan ;)


----------



## endlessblue

I can't do an OPK today as the OH is off work sick (he doesn't know that I'm doing OPKs, I think it'd make him too nervous), but yesterday's was negative like Monday's. I've had fertile mucus since yesterday - what does this mean? Am I likely to ovulate in the next few days? As you can tell I'm really rubbish at this haha!! But at least I feel like I am actually doing something this month!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Just do an opk and hide it somewhere and check after 10-15 mins :)
If you are having eggwhitish mucus which is very stretchy/watery this means you're fertile window has started. Some ladies get it before O, some during and some after. Have you checked it with your fingers if its clear and stretchy?


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> Just do an opk and hide it somewhere and check after 10-15 mins :)
> If you are having eggwhitish mucus which is very stretchy/watery this means you're fertile window has started. Some ladies get it before O, some during and some after. Have you checked it with your fingers if its clear and stretchy?

No, this is what has been coming out when I wipe... if you get I mean! I don't like the thought of actually checking at the cervix :blush:

When doing OPKs do you test straight away or wait for the urine to reach room temp?!


----------



## MrsWKJ

I can't check the chervix either but whatever comes out I use my fingers to feel the texture color and how much it stretches.
Just collect some urine in the collection/disposable cup and insert opk don't have to wait for it to come to room temp.


----------



## jerryjo

Hi all ....

Can I join this?!

I am CD15 - Had definite positive OPK last night & this morning (test line darker than control line) 

Have been BDing every other day since CD10 and will now do every day for next 3 days - is that right?

Second month TTC, first month of OPK - have everything crossed! 

Good luck everyone. x


----------



## MrsWKJ

Sure jerry adding you x , Goodluck! :)


----------



## jerryjo

Have been BDing every other day since CD10 and will now do every day for next 3 days - is that right? (Has positive OPK last night and this morning) .....


----------



## Marqelle93

BD every other day starting on CD 8 (unless you O later, then CD 10 would work). When you get a positive OPK BD 3 days in a row. Skip one day. BD again. Good luck!


----------



## MrsWKJ

You'd be okay with CD10 since you are currently cd 15 and might ovulate tomm(CD16). CD 8 is for perfect 28 day cycle. Although i have longer cycle i started from CD 8 but CD 10 is fine too :)

The method is exactly what marqelle explained.


----------



## SCgirl

Y'all be careful with the internet HCG tests (i think wondfo).... I just had a big false positive. (I might be slightly addicted to POAS), so although I realize there's no chance of a + yet, I took one anyway. And got a not entirely faint line. Which then gave me a "whaaaaat- this could be amazing"... so i decided to test again since it seemed unlikely. Tested again (with another wondfo and another brand just in case), and... BFN. Sigh. :coffee:


----------



## MrsWKJ

SCgirl did you test both the times with First morning urine?


----------



## SCgirl

No, but I figured it would be pretty much the same since it was around 10 minutes later and I hadn't consumed any liquid... haha


----------



## SCgirl

I'll probably test again tomorrow morning, just in case :dohh:


----------



## MrsWKJ

I really really hope it wasn't a false positive FX for you x


----------



## faith77

floridasian said:


> CD8 today - we started BD'ing last night. Also started OPK testing on Sunday. I'm taking all my good vitamins & fertile CM, drinking grapefruit juice and pomegranate juices, eating lots of fruits and veggies, and TONS of water. Feeling very positive and excited about this cycle!
> 
> By the way how do you hold it for 2-4 hours for OPK testing when you have to drink 8 glasses of water per Fertile CM instructions? Seems like an impossibility!


Hi, I understand pomegranate has contraceptive properties. Not sure about the juice but I'd expect it to be the same.


----------



## jessandaj

Me and my husband are attempting !!! We've messed it up a little but but were following the main idea of it. I'm on cd 13 today and my opk actually had a very faint second line so hoping its positive by cd 15-16. I'm also using evening primrose oil this cycle and it seems to be doing good. Lots of babydust to everyone :)


----------



## jerryjo

Hi girls, 

I have a question ...

My CM is watery not stretchy ...... my OPK was positive (day before yesterday) and I have BDing but just wondered if it;s impossible to get pregnant without the stretchy CM? Also, I am pretty sure I OV'd yesterday as had horrible cramps in left side.

Thanks x


----------



## Marqelle93

If you do not product ewcm (the most fertile kind), that is when most women buy preseed. It gives the sperm the right environment so that they can live as long as possible and travel where they need to be. Make sure if you are using a lube from the store that it's sperm friendly, but I highly reccommend pre-seed.


----------



## jerryjo

Marqelle93 said:


> If you do not product ewcm (the most fertile kind), that is when most women buy preseed. It gives the sperm the right environment so that they can live as long as possible and travel where they need to be. Make sure if you are using a lube from the store that it's sperm friendly, but I highly reccommend pre-seed.

Ah thank you ..... not using a lube so hopefully it will be fine - I might try and buy some of the seed if I'm not lucky this month. 

It;s so complicated - I never realised there was so much to look out for! 

I have found the OPK's for the first month, this month, complicated enough!!!


----------



## jessandaj

jerryjo said:


> Marqelle93 said:
> 
> 
> If you do not product ewcm (the most fertile kind), that is when most women buy preseed. It gives the sperm the right environment so that they can live as long as possible and travel where they need to be. Make sure if you are using a lube from the store that it's sperm friendly, but I highly reccommend pre-seed.
> 
> Ah thank you ..... not using a lube so hopefully it will be fine - I might try and buy some of the seed if I'm not lucky this month.
> 
> It;s so complicated - I never realised there was so much to look out for!
> 
> I have found the OPK's for the first month, this month, complicated enough!!!Click to expand...

Pre seed is awesome for when your but producing ewcm or when your bit feeling super up to doing the seed but its that time lol I just started evening primrose oil and at suppose to help cervical mucus and from what I can't tell its really heightend my CM and such so its another option if you want it too be more natural lots of babydust to you


----------



## Marqelle93

jerryjo said:


> Ah thank you ..... not using a lube so hopefully it will be fine - I might try and buy some of the seed if I'm not lucky this month.
> 
> It;s so complicated - I never realised there was so much to look out for!
> 
> I have found the OPK's for the first month, this month, complicated enough!!!

Yes, I never realized it either. I have been trying for over a year, but these last two cycles are the only two that I knew anything about anything. I was literally in the dark. I didn't even know what ovulation was and by the time I learned I wasn't ovulating, 14 months had gone by.

I don't have trouble with ewcm, but everyone who does always suggests Pre-seed.

Good luck!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Watery ewcm is ok! As long as its not creamy and sticky it'll work. Also drinking a lot of water helps make ewcm.


----------



## jerryjo

Ah ok I won't worry then!! Really hoping the method you suggested on the Group works MrsWKJ! 

Thanks Marqelle - I thought the OPK meant you either were or weren't ovulating that's how naive I was!! I am extremely clueless!!


----------



## Marqelle93

I thought that you could get pregnant any time of the month and that an egg was always available. I was completely clueless.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Marqelle 3 months back I thought the same lol! But I blame our school and elders they never told us the full story :/ its always like unprotected sex=baby


----------



## jerryjo

I also thought that ..... now I realise how 'lucky' these people are who either don't 'try' or have 'accidents' !!


----------



## endlessblue

I'm not seeing much progression, if any, in my OPKs. Is this normal? I'm supposed to ovulate within the next few days...
 



Attached Files:







OV_AUG13.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsWKJ

jerryjo said:


> Ah ok I won't worry then!! Really hoping the method you suggested on the Group works MrsWKJ!
> 
> Thanks Marqelle - I thought the OPK meant you either were or weren't ovulating that's how naive I was!! I am extremely clueless!!

I hope so to jerry! FX!!


----------



## Marqelle93

MrsWKJ said:


> Marqelle 3 months back I thought the same lol! But I blame our school and elders they never told us the full story :/ its always like unprotected sex=baby

Yes! School never taught me any of this. I mean, I don't blame my mom for not telling me, she probably wanted to scare me out of having sex, and I will probably do the same to my child until he or she starts trying for a baby haha.

But the schools really should be more clear. They show videos and diagrams but all that does is show sperm traveling up a vagina and fertilizing an egg. There is no side note about how this can only happen during 5 fertile days a month, if that.


----------



## MrsWKJ

endlessblue said:


> I'm not seeing much progression, if any, in my OPKs. Is this normal? I'm supposed to ovulate within the next few days...

Don't worry mine started getting dark 2 days before I got positive.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Marqelle93 said:


> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> Marqelle 3 months back I thought the same lol! But I blame our school and elders they never told us the full story :/ its always like unprotected sex=baby
> 
> Yes! School never taught me any of this. I mean, I don't blame my mom for not telling me, she probably wanted to scare me out of having sex, and I will probably do the same to my child until he or she starts trying for a baby haha.
> 
> But the schools really should be more clear. They show videos and diagrams but all that does is show sperm traveling up a vagina and fertilizing an egg. There is no side note about how this can only happen during 5 fertile days a month, if that.Click to expand...

So true! nothing on cervical mucus regular cycles or ovulation or how hormones work! Its like telling a kid santa is coming to give you presents without mentioning you have to wait for the whole year for christmas


----------



## Marqelle93

Exactly! Great metaphor :)


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing much progression, if any, in my OPKs. Is this normal? I'm supposed to ovulate within the next few days...
> 
> Don't worry mine started getting dark 2 days before I got positive.Click to expand...

Thanks! I started to panic thinking that I won't ovulate! :blush:


----------



## Marqelle93

endlessblue said:


> I'm not seeing much progression, if any, in my OPKs. Is this normal? I'm supposed to ovulate within the next few days...

Endlessblue, my opks last cycle were like yours, no progress, and then BAM, a positive one morning. If you are supposed to ovulate in the next few days, I would say maybe tomorrows will be an almost positive, and then the day after will be positive. This cycle mine were really light, and then the very next day it turned to almost positive. Then a positive the next morning.


----------



## beaglemom

Robitussin does well for cm too. Make sure the only active ingredient is guaifenesin.


----------



## jerryjo

Mine were like this then one day it was a bit darker so I started testing Morning and night - it started off v light, then got darker over a few days - I had a defo positive one night and the next am then very faint again. 
Keep trying and defo do twice a day - I worried you couldn't do in evening but apparently you can!!


----------



## jerryjo

LOVE this .....


----------



## Marqelle93

Yes, Jerryjo is right, I have gotten a negative in the morning and a positive at night.


----------



## SCgirl

Well, still no +opk for me. I'm also pretty certain that yesterday morning's pregnancy test was in fact a false +. There was no line this morning with fmu, and no lines on any of yesterday's subsequent tests.
Also, had a teeny bit of spotting this morning. With how crazy my last few cycles have been, I think it's more likely that AF may be very early (or too much BD haha) rather than anything good... oh well- guess I'll know soon enough!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Hang in there SCGirl, hopefully you'll get a positive OPK soon! x On which CD are you? Can you expect AF around this time?


----------



## floridasian

5DPO today. DH tricked me into getting up early this morning. Took my temp, got up, and put in my contacts and saw that it was only 7:30 *argh!*:growlmad: Went back to bed and took it again at 8 am (my normal temp time) and temp actually went down a little bit. Yesterday was 98.77 and today was only 98.4 (or 98.48 at 7:30). Could it be implantation dip? Isn't that too early at only 5DPO?:shrug:

Also decided that I will be traveling overseas next week for my grandmother's funeral so it's going to totally mess up my temps with the 12-hour time difference. I am praying that if I do become pregnant the long-haul air travel and the time difference will not mess it up. I've been googling up on air travel & implantation or early pregnancy but couldn't find any concrete answers one way or the other.

I will probably test Tuesday morning before we head to the airport. I will be 10DPO then - a bit early and I might be disappointed with a :bfn: but it'll be tough to test at my parents' house since we've told NO ONE that we are TTC and we'll be there for almost a week (past :witch:due date). If it turns out to be a :bfp: it'll be good to know before the trip so I can be careful with what I eat and such.

Anyone else in the tww now? How many DPO's are you all at?


----------



## MrsWKJ

Hi floridasian i've heard taking temp a little early or late can change them. I've heard implantation can take place between 6-12dpo. Wont say 5 dpo is too early certain ladies can have early implantation too. Hope its a good sign. 
I dont think travelling would effect pregnancy. Its safe to travel till 6 months. Are you gonna have a separate room there with on suite bathroom? You can sneak in some pregnancy strips and see if you can manage taking the test. Do you have any symptoms yet?
Im currently 3dpo , no symptoms as such till today.


----------



## Marqelle93

My fingers are crossed for you SCgirl!


----------



## floridasian

What symptoms are you having today MrsWKJ? I don't have anything yet. When you are going to test?

We will have our own bathroom but it's not connected to the bedroom so it'll be kind of hard to be discreet about it.


----------



## Nisey

Im new this is my first post! I want to try SMEP this month as well Im on CD 1 and I was looking for a ttc buddy


----------



## Marqelle93

Welcome!


----------



## MrsWKJ

floridasian said:


> What symptoms are you having today MrsWKJ? I don't have anything yet. When you are going to test?
> 
> We will have our own bathroom but it's not connected to the bedroom so it'll be kind of hard to be discreet about it.

No symptoms uptil now finally today was last day of BDing, i think im gonna have a break from sex now since ive been doing it since CD8 my last cycle was long had no idea this will be of the same length , got +ive opk on cd22. Soo tired :sleep:
I think its not the BDing but the mental stress that tires you, but this month has been relatively less stressful than my first two!


----------



## Marqelle93

MrsWKJ said:


> floridasian said:
> 
> 
> What symptoms are you having today MrsWKJ? I don't have anything yet. When you are going to test?
> 
> We will have our own bathroom but it's not connected to the bedroom so it'll be kind of hard to be discreet about it.
> 
> No symptoms uptil now finally today was last day of BDing, i think im gonna have a break from sex now since ive been doing it since CD8 my last cycle was long had no idea this will be of the same length , got +ive opk on cd22. Soo tired :sleep:
> I think its not the BDing but the mental stress that tires you, but this month has been relatively less stressful than my first two!Click to expand...

I know what you mean about needing a break! I ovulated already and had all the sex that is crucial..now I can just relax. It is so unfair that the one part of your life you are supposed to NOT stress about is making everyone so stressed. I cried today...out of the blue, I cried because my O test was negative and so I have done everything I can do this cycle and now it's just a waiting game.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Marqelle93 said:


> I know what you mean about needing a break! I ovulated already and had all the sex that is crucial..now I can just relax. It is so unfair that the one part of your life you are supposed to NOT stress about is making everyone so stressed. I cried today...out of the blue, I cried because my O test was negative and so I have done everything I can do this cycle and now it's just a waiting game.

I cried so much last cycle that my husband was convinced im preggo lol. Today he said you seem so calm this cycle. I didnt tell him anything about the plan so it was less stressful in that way. Just told him the day i got my positive opk(cuz i was too excited :haha:) and then he made sure we have regular sex infact one day break after 3 days in a row he was like no action today? and i said no its alright and today was our last day of BDing and he asked if i have ovulated yet and i said yes i have and he said you are quite alright this time you dont even go crazy with the thermometer (cuz the last two months i was even taking temps in the day time before going to bed and it has a beeper so he was very annoyed that im putting too much energy into this and not taking care of myself) But the tww just gives me butterflies in my tummy. Gets a bit restless sometimes. Although im trying to keep myself busy with other things.


----------



## MIZZYD

FX MrsWKJ!


----------



## Pearly86

Stay stressFree sweety you are doing good and you succesfully did SMEP so stay positive!!
and keeping ourselves busy in another thing is the best I am going for shopping yay!!! my bday is coming this month end hoping tht this month be the best month!! DH is planning out so many things I am so excited!!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Thankyou so much MizzyD :kiss:
Thanks pearly im trying to stay positive. I like your idea of shopping might do that too over the weekend :). Hey when is your birthday i hope you get BFP as your birthday present - would be priceless! :D Wow you lucky gal! You must be really looking forward to all the stuff your DH has plannedout for you!! ;)
Fx for all of us! I hope this month turns out to be a miracle month for everyone!!


----------



## fairyy

My b'day is coming too in September. If I get my AF by Monday then I will be ovulating around long weekend. That would be a lovely time to start SMEP. Will be officially TTC from coming cycle. Yayyyy :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I will be joining you gals soon.


----------



## fairyy

:dust: for all of u


----------



## Pearly86

MrsWKJ said:


> Thankyou so much MizzyD :kiss:
> Thanks pearly im trying to stay positive. I like your idea of shopping might do that too over the weekend :). Hey when is your birthday i hope you get BFP as your birthday present - would be priceless! :D Wow you lucky gal! You must be really looking forward to all the stuff your DH has plannedout for you!! ;)
> Fx for all of us! I hope this month turns out to be a miracle month for everyone!!

I swear!! Mrs WKJ i am seriously v v excited if this turns out to be the luckiest month and for my birthday I am always super excited as the moment Aug starts I am like my birthday month started :happydance::happydance:to my hubby and so looking fwd to all the surprises of my DH love him so much!!! My bday is 30th Aug:):)


----------



## Pearly86

fairyy said:


> My b'day is coming too in September. If I get my AF by Monday then I will be ovulating around long weekend. That would be a lovely time to start SMEP. Will be officially TTC from coming cycle. Yayyyy :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I will be joining you gals soon.

you have calculated your next ov too wow!! great wishing you luck dear!!


----------



## fairyy

Ya for the first time ever in my life I will be happy to get my AF. Because we are going to start SMEP from coming cycle. :blush: Hope it will work for us. My cycles are fairly regular. I can tell when I am going to come on my period.


----------



## MrsWKJ

fairyy said:


> My b'day is coming too in September. If I get my AF by Monday then I will be ovulating around long weekend. That would be a lovely time to start SMEP. Will be officially TTC from coming cycle. Yayyyy :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I will be joining you gals soon.

My hubby's bday is in sept too so i hope i give him this wonderful present :blush: and I hope AF never shows up for you fx, but incase it does we are here to welcome you!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsWKJ

Pearly86 said:


> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou so much MizzyD :kiss:
> Thanks pearly im trying to stay positive. I like your idea of shopping might do that too over the weekend :). Hey when is your birthday i hope you get BFP as your birthday present - would be priceless! :D Wow you lucky gal! You must be really looking forward to all the stuff your DH has plannedout for you!! ;)
> Fx for all of us! I hope this month turns out to be a miracle month for everyone!!
> 
> I swear!! Mrs WKJ i am seriously v v excited if this turns out to be the luckiest month and for my birthday I am always super excited as the moment Aug starts I am like my birthday month started :happydance::happydance:to my hubby and so looking fwd to all the surprises of my DH love him so much!!! My bday is 30th Aug:):)Click to expand...

Oh i so wish! so basically then you'll surprise him on your birthdaymonth with a BFP :D


----------



## Pearly86

oh yess ...ill give him return gift lol ....his bday was in july so i was hoping tht month but then it dint turn out so he was like no problem if not my bday its gonna be yours ...so here we are ..lets c ..only timeis gonna tell all for now I am just relaxed and happy and hopeful!!


----------



## endlessblue

Sorry this is tmi... We've been dtd every other day but my OH has only 'finished' in me twice in the last week... I can't help but think we're out this month already :(


----------



## jerryjo

Hi ladies 

So on SMEP I have just done my 3 days in a row and I am now 2DPO..... 

Do I now go back to every other day?

I SO hope it works out this month! 

How is everyone else finding it? - fitting everything in is exhausting!!!! I'm pleased of a break today  ha ha


----------



## MIZZYD

JerryO: I think you do 3 times, skip a day, then do another try.


----------



## jerryjo

So after tomorrow (which will be skipping today after 3 days) BDing is just for fun not to get preggers?!


----------



## kimiflo

Count me in! Currently at 2dpo and I have a 40 day cycle. DS is 16 months and ttc#2. DS was a successful SMEP on the first month trying. Have pcos so never expected I'd have him on the first try. Sending babydust to all!


----------



## MrsWKJ

jerryjo said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> So on SMEP I have just done my 3 days in a row and I am now 2DPO.....
> 
> Do I now go back to every other day?
> 
> I SO hope it works out this month!
> 
> How is everyone else finding it? - fitting everything in is exhausting!!!! I'm pleased of a break today  ha ha

Yes 3 days in a row then skip one do it again and after that you don't have to go back to every other day. Just have sex if you feel like! :)


----------



## MrsWKJ

endlessblue said:


> Sorry this is tmi... We've been dtd every other day but my OH has only 'finished' in me twice in the last week... I can't help but think we're out this month already :(

Did he not cum the rest of the days or ejaculated outside? Did you get your positive opk yet? If not you're still in the game :D Remember it only takes one. So don't worry you are trying your best. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsWKJ

kimiflo said:


> Count me in! Currently at 2dpo and I have a 40 day cycle. DS is 16 months and ttc#2. DS was a successful SMEP on the first month trying. Have pcos so never expected I'd have him on the first try. Sending babydust to all!

Although this is ttc#1 thread but that's alright :) I'll add you to the list. I hope you get your bfp on first try this time too. Thanks for sharing your success story. Gives us hope in this method!


----------



## jerryjo

Hi kimiflo - it's so nice to hear that conceived successfully through SMEP - I only started BDing every other day from CD10 but have done all the other stuff as I should so fingers crossed! 

MrsWKJ - Thanks as always! What DPO are you? I member we were fairly close! I'm 2DPO xx


----------



## MrsWKJ

I'm 4dpo today. So yes we are pretty close! When are you planning to test?


----------



## jerryjo

MrsWKJ said:


> I'm 4dpo today. So yes we are pretty close! When are you planning to test?

I dunno ..... ??

Last month was my first month of TTC and was waiting for first period off pill and I test LOADS cos I was so excited at possibility but obvs I wasn't ... when would you suggest?! 

I had forgotten how weird a cycle is off pill - my nipples kill post ov until AF - I had same last month it's weird how a body naturally works!! 

SO hoping this theory works for us all - is it your first month trying it?! I worked out based on OV this month (first month I tested) that last month we didn't BD on day of OV if it was same day only each day either side .... 

xx


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> Sorry this is tmi... We've been dtd every other day but my OH has only 'finished' in me twice in the last week... I can't help but think we're out this month already :(
> 
> Did he not cum the rest of the days or ejaculated outside? Did you get your positive opk yet? If not you're still in the game :D Remember it only takes one. So don't worry you are trying your best. :thumbup:Click to expand...

He did, just not inside me. Not had my positive opk yet but today's is darker than the last few days :) I'm also having ovulation pain/cramps today!


----------



## MrsWKJ

jerryjo said:


> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> I'm 4dpo today. So yes we are pretty close! When are you planning to test?
> 
> I dunno ..... ??
> 
> Last month was my first month of TTC and was waiting for first period off pill and I test LOADS cos I was so excited at possibility but obvs I wasn't ... when would you suggest?!
> 
> I had forgotten how weird a cycle is off pill - my nipples kill post ov until AF - I had same last month it's weird how a body naturally works!!
> 
> SO hoping this theory works for us all - is it your first month trying it?! I worked out based on OV this month (first month I tested) that last month we didn't BD on day of OV if it was same day only each day either side ....
> 
> xxClick to expand...

3rd month ttc and 1st on smep.now when I look back Last month I also just BDed on cd15 17 and 19 and ovulated around cd22-23. Its a learning curve so hopefully third times a charm fx. 
I'm planning to wait till AF due date I think I can cuz the sight of BFN is worst than AF. My breasts used to hurt real bad before af but since last 3-4 months I just get really bad cramps starting on the day of AF last 2-3 days and nothing before that.


----------



## jerryjo

endlessblue said:


> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> Sorry this is tmi... We've been dtd every other day but my OH has only 'finished' in me twice in the last week... I can't help but think we're out this month already :(
> 
> Did he not cum the rest of the days or ejaculated outside? Did you get your positive opk yet? If not you're still in the game :D Remember it only takes one. So don't worry you are trying your best. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> He did, just not inside me. Not had my positive opk yet but today's is darker than the last few days :) I'm also having ovulation pain/cramps today!Click to expand...

If you haven't had your OPK positive yet don;t worry although if it is getting darker he really needs to be doing the deed inside to ensure there is plenty of sperm to meet your egg!


----------



## MrsWKJ

endlessblue said:


> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> Sorry this is tmi... We've been dtd every other day but my OH has only 'finished' in me twice in the last week... I can't help but think we're out this month already :(
> 
> Did he not cum the rest of the days or ejaculated outside? Did you get your positive opk yet? If not you're still in the game :D Remember it only takes one. So don't worry you are trying your best. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> He did, just not inside me. Not had my positive opk yet but today's is darker than the last few days :) I'm also having ovulation pain/cramps today!Click to expand...

Is he usually on top of you? Tell him that just before he feels like he's coming he should push himself really hard inside you and stay there till he feels everything has come out. GL x hope you get your positve opk soon :)


----------



## jerryjo

MrsWKJ said:


> jerryjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> I'm 4dpo today. So yes we are pretty close! When are you planning to test?
> 
> I dunno ..... ??
> 
> Last month was my first month of TTC and was waiting for first period off pill and I test LOADS cos I was so excited at possibility but obvs I wasn't ... when would you suggest?!
> 
> I had forgotten how weird a cycle is off pill - my nipples kill post ov until AF - I had same last month it's weird how a body naturally works!!
> 
> SO hoping this theory works for us all - is it your first month trying it?! I worked out based on OV this month (first month I tested) that last month we didn't BD on day of OV if it was same day only each day either side ....
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> 3rd month ttc and 1st on smep.now when I look back Last month I also just BDed on cd15 17 and 19 and ovulated around cd22-23. Its a learning curve so hopefully third times a charm fx.
> I'm planning to wait till AF due date I think I can cuz the sight of BFN is worst than AF. My breasts used to hurt real bad before ov but since last 3-4 months I just get really bad cramps starting on the day of AF last 2-3 days and nothing before that.Click to expand...

That's really good - hoping mine is still due to hormones from coming off pill, although, I read another post where people said they get sore boobs right from OV to AF too. 

3rd time lucky I say! 

I know what you mean, think I'll wait too - last month my cycle was 31 days so bit of a long wait!! 

I'm hoping the the OPK's were right and that I did actually OV - I used it a couple of times after positive and the lines got very faint so hoping that's a good sign, also might have been in my head but pretty sure on day after Positive OPK I had really bad cramping in left side and hip and down leg....who knows!!! 

Who knew it would be so hard - I grew up thinking sex meant baby!!!


----------



## MrsWKJ

jerryjo said:


> That's really good - hoping mine is still due to hormones from coming off pill, although, I read another post where people said they get sore boobs right from OV to AF too.
> 
> 3rd time lucky I say!
> 
> I know what you mean, think I'll wait too - last month my cycle was 31 days so bit of a long wait!!
> 
> I'm hoping the the OPK's were right and that I did actually OV - I used it a couple of times after positive and the lines got very faint so hoping that's a good sign, also might have been in my head but pretty sure on day after Positive OPK I had really bad cramping in left side and hip and down leg....who knows!!!
> 
> Who knew it would be so hard - I grew up thinking sex meant baby!!!

Ov cramps is a very good sign. I'm trying not to symptom spot too much this cycle. Although I don't have any yet since its 4dpo. Last month I had so many sharp pains around uteres and I felt this is it. Was totally heartbroken when AF showed up! 
You're right I got to know about all this like 2-3 months ago before that I thought it would be a piece of cake didn't know it would be one hard cake to bake lol!


----------



## jerryjo

MrsWKJ said:


> jerryjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jerryjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> I'm 4dpo today. So yes we are pretty close! When are you planning to test?
> 
> I dunno ..... ??
> 
> Last month was my first month of TTC and was waiting for first period off pill and I test LOADS cos I was so excited at possibility but obvs I wasn't ... when would you suggest?!
> 
> I had forgotten how weird a cycle is off pill - my nipples kill post ov until AF - I had same last month it's weird how a body naturally works!!
> 
> SO hoping this theory works for us all - is it your first month trying it?! I worked out based on OV this month (first month I tested) that last month we didn't BD on day of OV if it was same day only each day either side ....
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> 3rd month ttc and 1st on smep.now when I look back Last month I also just BDed on cd15 17 and 19 and ovulated around cd22-23. Its a learning curve so hopefully third times a charm fx.
> I'm planning to wait till AF due date I think I can cuz the sight of BFN is worst than AF. My breasts used to hurt real bad before ov but since last 3-4 months I just get really bad cramps starting on the day of AF last 2-3 days and nothing before that.Click to expand...
> 
> That's really good - hoping mine is still due to hormones from coming off pill, although, I read another post where people said they get sore boobs right from OV to AF too.
> 
> 3rd time lucky I say!
> 
> I know what you mean, think I'll wait too - last month my cycle was 31 days so bit of a long wait!!
> 
> I'm hoping the the OPK's were right and that I did actually OV - I used it a couple of times after positive and the lines got very faint so hoping that's a good sign, also might have been in my head but pretty sure on day after Positive OPK I had really bad cramping in left side and hip and down leg....who knows!!!
> 
> Who knew it would be so hard - I grew up thinking sex meant baby!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ov cramps is a very good sign. I'm trying not to symptom spot too much this cycle. Although I don't have any yet since its 4dpo. Last month I had so many sharp pains around uteres and I felt this is it. Was totally heartbroken when AF showed up!
> You're right I got to know about all this like 2-3 months ago before that I thought it would be a piece of cake didn't know it would be one hard cake to bake lol!Click to expand...

I know ... two of my friends have announced being pregnant this week.... always the way!! 

How many DPO can you expect to get symptoms?

I know what you mean ... last month (my first month off pill - I felt sicky, so so so tired, nipples like bullets ) so i was like this is it ... ha ha so this time I will NOT get carried away!!!! 

X


----------



## Pearly86

True symptom spotting should be done once we are thru our LP so if that is thru then any symptoms are worth watching for else...dont knw getting preg makes us anticipate a lot of things and everything before AF and after OV makes us think like we are preg..and at the end the witch arrives......


----------



## beaglemom

I did some calculations on the calendar, & if this cycle didn't take, my next ovulation is the week of Labor Day when we will be in the mountains. One of our favorite vacations & we bring our awesome beagles. Also, my husband just had a birthday so he decided we should be tested sooner rather than later. So he will have an analysis & I am getting the hsg scan. I am not excited about that, but I have seen online that a lot of people have gotten pregnant after the procedure...most in the same cycle & then others say within 3 months. There was a poll on here & around 50% got pregnant the same cycle. I know it is not used as a fertility treatment, but whatever works. My doc said that it clears things up & just the procedure can help with getting pregnant. So if this all works out, hopefully we will be conceving a baby in the mountains while on vacation. We will be in a relaxed mood already & no work. So I don't feel too anxious about my period due Monday or Tuesday because I feel good if we have to take the next step & my husband is all in with me on the steps. I am feeling cramping today which would be a usual pms sign for me.

SO HIGH HOPES TO COME!


----------



## floridasian

6 DPO today - I just went to the bathroom and saw the tiniest droplet of pinkish red on the toilet paper (a tad smaller than the size of a sesame seed). This is followed by the slight dip in temp yesterday (although it didn't go up much today). All signs point to implantation!! I know it's still early and this might NOT be it but I can't help to be SUPER EXCITED right now!! :dance:

Baby dust to all!! :dust:


----------



## MrsWKJ

Hey beaglemom hope everything works out for the best x , But i hope you get your BFP before that. Lots of babydust your way!! :)


----------



## MrsWKJ

floridasian said:


> 6 DPO today - I just went to the bathroom and saw the tiniest droplet of pinkish red on the toilet paper (a tad smaller than the size of a sesame seed). This is followed by the slight dip in temp yesterday (although it didn't go up much today). All signs point to implantation!! I know it's still early and this might NOT be it but I can't help to be SUPER EXCITED right now!! :dance:
> 
> Baby dust to all!! :dust:

wow floridasian that looks so promising, definitely looks like implantation bleeding FX for you dear! :)


----------



## MIZZYD

FX Floridasian!!


----------



## Marqelle93

Fingers crossed!


----------



## MIZZYD

Just posted my OPK's for the last 3 days on my journal, check it out and give me opinions. Thx ladies =)


----------



## Marqelle93

I think that the last one looks pretty much positive. I would count it as pos just in case, but tomorrow's may be darker :) Good luck!


----------



## beaglemom

Just found this article on another thread. Very good info. I have a horrible diet, so these are good ideas even if not TTC.

https://natural-fertility-info.com/fertility-diet


----------



## MIZZYD

Thx Marqelle for looking at them. Today is scheduled BD anyways, for our EOD until +OPK. If tomorrow's is darker then we will just continue to go at it. Luckily my trip to TJ canceled right on time.


----------



## prgirl_11

Joining in ladies!

So funny. I just learned about the SMEP plan a days ago  DH and I have been TTC #1. Praying for this cycle to be it!

My OD was yesterday so today was my 2nd day in a row. One more time tomorrow, break Sunday and last try Monday. THEN, let the waiting game begin!!! Woohoo!


----------



## beaglemom

MrsWKJ said:


> Hey beaglemom hope everything works out for the best x , But i hope you get your BFP before that. Lots of babydust your way!! :)

If I do get pregnant this cycle, my due date would be 2 days before my birthday. 2 Taurus in the house...hmmm


----------



## endlessblue

CD15... Still no positive OPK but I've been having twinges and fertile cm... hmmmm?! Tempted to start dtd daily just incase!

mizzyd - I would say the last one looks positive :)


----------



## MrsWKJ

mizzyD thats almost positive!! :D 

Welcome prgirl_11 ! GL for this cycle! Adding you to the list x

endlessblue dont worry you'll get your positive soon Fx for you!! x

beaglemom You'd be okay with another taurus, no? ;)


----------



## endlessblue

Ladies, I think I'm definitely out this month. OH just isn't able to 'finish' inside and I think my disappointment/upset is adding pressure on him. He doesn't know where I am in my cycle, I never tell him so he doesn't get nervous, but yeah... I'm really upset :(


----------



## Jett55

:( sorry endless blue but ya never know & wow I have the same problem with dh not finishing


----------



## endlessblue

Jett55 said:


> :( sorry endless blue but ya never know & wow I have the same problem with dh not finishing

Glad it's not just us! He goes through this phase every so often. Obviously it wasn't a problem before but now we're ttc it's so frustrating :(


----------



## BumptasticMTY

11 DPO

The bad news first. BFN on 3 different tests today. Wondfo, Dollar Tree, and FRER. 

The really good news is that my temp rose to 98.56, which is a considerable spike that hasn't happened before when I'm leading up to AF. Crossing my toes!! Even DH jumped out of bed when I told him my temp. He believes it in his heart that I'm pregnant. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/44705b/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## BumptasticMTY

endlessblue said:


> Jett55 said:
> 
> 
> :( sorry endless blue but ya never know & wow I have the same problem with dh not finishing
> 
> Glad it's not just us! He goes through this phase every so often. Obviously it wasn't a problem before but now we're ttc it's so frustrating :(Click to expand...

It's a lot of stress and pressure for DH too. The first BD session when we were trying to conceive he couldn't finish either. We had to take a break then an hour later we finally got the job done. What I figured out is that their are 2 positions that makes him finish and we just stick to those. Sorry for the TMI


----------



## floridasian

BumptasticMTY said:


> 11 DPO
> 
> The bad news first. BFN on 3 different tests today. Wondfo, Dollar Tree, and FRER.
> 
> The really good news is that my temp rose to 98.56, which is a considerable spike that hasn't happened before when I'm leading up to AF. Crossing my toes!! Even DH jumped out of bed when I told him my temp. He believes it in his heart that I'm pregnant.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/44705b/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Still early - fx'ed for you!


----------



## floridasian

endlessblue said:


> Ladies, I think I'm definitely out this month. OH just isn't able to 'finish' inside and I think my disappointment/upset is adding pressure on him. He doesn't know where I am in my cycle, I never tell him so he doesn't get nervous, but yeah... I'm really upset :(

Last Sunday morning I woke up and took my temp at two different times and I was sure I had ovulated between the hour and half of the two temps so I jumped DH and he couldn't finish either (we had BD'ed the night before). 

I was so bummed out thinking I was missing my egg when he said we had to try again later today (meaning in the evening). I was thinking to myself: but my egg won't survive till tonight!!


----------



## asmcsm

BumptasticMTY said:


> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jett55 said:
> 
> 
> :( sorry endless blue but ya never know & wow I have the same problem with dh not finishing
> 
> Glad it's not just us! He goes through this phase every so often. Obviously it wasn't a problem before but now we're ttc it's so frustrating :(Click to expand...
> 
> It's a lot of stress and pressure for DH too. The first BD session when we were trying to conceive he couldn't finish either. We had to take a break then an hour later we finally got the job done. What I figured out is that their are 2 positions that makes him finish and we just stick to those. Sorry for the TMIClick to expand...

My DH had the same problem when we first started trying. I think it was a combo of stress and te pressure to perform. But like you I've found a couple positions that guarantee he'll finish and stick to those during fertile days lol


----------



## endlessblue

asmcsm said:


> BumptasticMTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jett55 said:
> 
> 
> :( sorry endless blue but ya never know & wow I have the same problem with dh not finishing
> 
> Glad it's not just us! He goes through this phase every so often. Obviously it wasn't a problem before but now we're ttc it's so frustrating :(Click to expand...
> 
> It's a lot of stress and pressure for DH too. The first BD session when we were trying to conceive he couldn't finish either. We had to take a break then an hour later we finally got the job done. What I figured out is that their are 2 positions that makes him finish and we just stick to those. Sorry for the TMIClick to expand...
> 
> My DH had the same problem when we first started trying. I think it was a combo of stress and te pressure to perform. But like you I've found a couple positions that guarantee he'll finish and stick to those during fertile days lolClick to expand...

Yeah he only finishes in one position. It hasn't worked lately though and he hasn't finished inside me since Mon/Tues so if I ovulate now there's nothing waiting for the egg. :(


----------



## Marqelle93

floridasian said:


> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I think I'm definitely out this month. OH just isn't able to 'finish' inside and I think my disappointment/upset is adding pressure on him. He doesn't know where I am in my cycle, I never tell him so he doesn't get nervous, but yeah... I'm really upset :(
> 
> Last Sunday morning I woke up and took my temp at two different times and I was sure I had ovulated between the hour and half of the two temps so I jumped DH and he couldn't finish either (we had BD'ed the night before).
> 
> I was so bummed out thinking I was missing my egg when he said we had to try again later today (meaning in the evening). I was thinking to myself: but my egg won't survive till tonight!!Click to expand...

Well, the good news is that the chances of getting pregnant on the day of ovulation is only 5%. The highest chances are the day before and two days before. So don't worry too much :)


----------



## Marqelle93

endlessblue said:


> Ladies, I think I'm definitely out this month. OH just isn't able to 'finish' inside and I think my disappointment/upset is adding pressure on him. He doesn't know where I am in my cycle, I never tell him so he doesn't get nervous, but yeah... I'm really upset :(

This happens to us sometimes because having sex during TTC time is just so...not romantic.

What I try to do is be spontaneous. I put on one of the lingerie things I have and just wait for him to come in the room. Or if hes watching tv on the couch I will just start kissing him and get on top of him...sorry for tmi, but I really think that if it is that much of an issue with your DH that you should just try to make it "seem" spontaneous. Good luck!


----------



## Jett55

I usually don't let dh know when it's my fertile window but there's just times he can't get off... Idk It's really weird because he said hes never had that problem before so at times I blame myself that I can't get him off. Or I've noticed if we have sex more than 3 days in a row he can't seem to get off


----------



## Marqelle93

Yeah, sometimes my husband gets like that oo. But he never wants me to know that so he just keeps going until he does finish...


----------



## MrsWKJ

GL BumptasticMTY Looks promising! How long is your LP??

TMI Alert: From my experience i've felt my husband comes quicker when im on top. I've heard it works both ways. Since we started ttc , we start off with that and when hes about to come we switch places so hes on me just to keep the spermies in. So start with a position that arouses him more and yea its very easy when the guy doesn't know its the fertile period otherwise its so much pressure on them. Usual days are easy because it happens when we feel like doing and when we are ttc its more of an chore. 

I agree with marqelle gotta make some extra effort with the lingerie or foreplay before going on with the BDing. A few mins of foreplay makes the whole thing alot easier for the guys too and it makes them feel wanted also helps develops great chemistry while having sex. GL ladies. Its not an easy road for sure fx for all of us :hugs:

btw how is dpo going?? Anyone getting any symptoms yet? Nothing on my side till now im 5dpo


----------



## MrsWKJ

endlessblue said:


> Ladies, I think I'm definitely out this month. OH just isn't able to 'finish' inside and I think my disappointment/upset is adding pressure on him. He doesn't know where I am in my cycle, I never tell him so he doesn't get nervous, but yeah... I'm really upset :(

Endless dont worry dear it only takes one. Just try to do a little foreplay or something different to spice things up. Sometimes you give it all n it results in BFN and sometimes people have sex 2 3 times n results in BFP. So don't lose hope you dont know what God has planned for you! :hugs:


----------



## Marqelle93

Also, foreplay doesn't just make it more enjoyable for him, it makes it more enjoyable for you.


----------



## MrsWKJ

True :D


----------



## BumptasticMTY

MrsWKJ said:


> GL BumptasticMTY Looks promising! How long is your LP??
> 
> TMI Alert: From my experience i've felt my husband comes quicker when im on top. I've heard it works both ways. Since we started ttc , we start off with that and when hes about to come we switch places so hes on me just to keep the spermies in. So start with a position that arouses him more and yea its very easy when the guy doesn't know its the fertile period otherwise its so much pressure on them. Usual days are easy because it happens when we feel like doing and when we are ttc its more of an chore.
> 
> I agree with marqelle gotta make some extra effort with the lingerie or foreplay before going on with the BDing. A few mins of foreplay makes the whole thing alot easier for the guys too and it makes them feel wanted also helps develops great chemistry while having sex. GL ladies. Its not an easy road for sure fx for all of us :hugs:
> 
> btw how is dpo going?? Anyone getting any symptoms yet? Nothing on my side till now im 5dpo

Thanks! I've been TTC for 2 cycles now, charting for 4. My LP's have been 13, 10, 10, and today is 10 as well. The two 10's make me nervous.

As for symptons, very mild cramps the last two days. Lower back pain as well. The cramps feel like AF so not putting much hope into it. Good luck!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Don't worry since your temps went up today that's really promising :D GL x when are you planning to test?


----------



## BumptasticMTY

MrsWKJ said:


> Don't worry since your temps went up today that's really promising :D GL x when are you planning to test?

Been testing since 7dpo, currently 11. Might test tonight. I have a bunch of wondfo cheapies. Saving my last FRER for Monday.


----------



## MrsWKJ

GL dear! I hope you get your BFP!! X


----------



## beaglemom

I feel like period is coming. I am 8 DPO I think...period due mon or tues.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Preg symptoms can be mistaken for pms. Hang in there dear! Its not over until AF shows up! GL x


----------



## MIZZYD

Just updated my OPK pix on my journal. Check it out and let me know your opinions. thx =)


----------



## jerryjo

Is anyone coming to time AF is due on this plan? 

I'm only 4DPO but just wanted to hear some (hopefully) success stories


----------



## MrsWKJ

Noone tested till now I think. Just updated the tww list. Floridasian may have had implantation bleeding so fx for her. I'm 6 dpo and no symptoms as such. What about you?


----------



## endlessblue

My OPKs are now getting lighter. Have I missed ov? :(


----------



## MrsWKJ

MizzyD congrats! So middle ones a positve and fading opks mean you have ovulated.
Endlessblue can you post pics of your opks?


----------



## endlessblue

MRSWKJ I can't post them at the moment - will do later. If I've missed ov I haven't got any chance this month. So depressing :(


----------



## MrsWKJ

Oh don't worry endless. Just cuz they are light doesn't mean you missed ov. It happens. Happened with marqeLle this cycle and then one day bam! She got a positive. How long are your cycles and on which cd are you?


----------



## asmcsm

Just posting an update... I'm at 17dpo today and last night had my first positive opks(using multiple brands because I don't want to miss o) this morning I have a temp dip and still getting positive OPKs so FX for a nice big temp spike tomorrow morning. Was having some aching in my cervix yesterday and it was a little sore during BD. However, a girl from another board said that she had that happen to her this last cycle and she just got her bfp! So hoping its a good sign for me as well! 

Good luck to all you ladies in the TWW! Look forward to joining you soon and seeing some BFPs!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Congrats on the positive OPK and temp dip x Putting you in the two week wait ! :)


----------



## LittleBunnie

Count me in love. :) I got my +OPK 2 days ago. 

Does anyone else ever get sore when you're BDing? I've had to bring out the pre-seed the last 4 'sessions'.


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> Oh don't worry endless. Just cuz they are light doesn't mean you missed ov. It happens. Happened with marqeLle this cycle and then one day bam! She got a positive. How long are your cycles and on which cd are you?

I'm on CD16, averaging 30 day cycles but last month's cycle was 35 days. My phone app says it expects that I'll ovulate tomorrow. I'll see what my opks are like tomorrow I guess.


----------



## MrsWKJ

If suppose your current cycle is also 35 days you will ovulate between 20-22 or may be a bit later. So dont lose hope may be its a long cycle x. My last cycle was 36 and O around cd 22


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> If suppose your current cycle is also 35 days you will ovulate between 20-22 or may be a bit later. So dont lose hope may be its a long cycle x. My last cycle was 36 and O around cd 22

So I keep doing opks until I get a positive? How long do 'surges' generally last - I mean if you test midday and get a negative, but your surge is in the evening, will it still show positive the next day?


----------



## SCgirl

According to temp charts, I'm 10 dpo- but still never had a +opk. We've just decided to BD all the time- just in case. Today got a BFN (early, I know). I felt like a crazy person today- any of y'all ever feel like you stare at tests so long that you start to see stuff that isn't there? sigh. Had spotting at what might have been 7 and 9 dpo, which is unusual. My cycle has been irregular, so I don't know when AF is due- but I haven't had a cycle longer than 23 days since March.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Dont worry SCgirl. OPKs didnt show positive for me the last two months. If your chart is showing you o'd then your did :)


----------



## Marqelle93

endlessblue said:


> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> If suppose your current cycle is also 35 days you will ovulate between 20-22 or may be a bit later. So dont lose hope may be its a long cycle x. My last cycle was 36 and O around cd 22
> 
> So I keep doing opks until I get a positive? How long do 'surges' generally last - I mean if you test midday and get a negative, but your surge is in the evening, will it still show positive the next day?Click to expand...

You ovulate anywhere from 12-36 hours after your surge. If you catch it right away, it could be positive for two mornings. It all depends on when you test during the day and how long your surge lasts.

I tested one morning and got an almost positive. The next morning it was positive, and that night it was gone. So I surged sometimes between the almost positive and the next morning's positive but didn't test soon enough.


Generally yes, if you surge in the late evening it should still be positive the next morning.
And yes, test until you get a positive. That way you don't miss it. If you feel you are about to get a positive or feel ovulation coming, you can test twice a day, some ladies do that.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Sorry endless didnt see your post, Thanks Marqelle :)


----------



## endlessblue

Thanks guys. You've been a godsend this month! :) Fingers crossed I haven't ovulated yet x


----------



## Marqelle93

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jett55

Ewcm & an almost positive opk yep bding fer sure I think I'll o tomorrow or the day after :)


----------



## MrsWKJ

Fx for you endless!!
and GL jett55 :D x happy BDing ;)


----------



## Marqelle93

Good luck Jett!


----------



## endlessblue

Well I suddenly had tons of ewcm tonight so dtd (fully!!!) :)


----------



## Marqelle93

Awesome! Haha. Good luck!


----------



## endlessblue

Marqelle93 said:


> Awesome! Haha. Good luck!

Thanks :) When are you due af?


----------



## beaglemom

I am on cycle day 28 of about 29-30 day cycle. anyone else with me? feeling cramping today (normal before period) no spotting. No symptoms, but I know it is way too early. Took a PT on wed only because it was husband birthday, got a neg. I will probably wait until tues or wed to test if no spotting. I am not feeling too anxious this cycle. I do not have my hopes up either. Feeling like we missed our window. But I am not depressed or anything either. Feeling pretty good. I just want to get period or pos test so I can move to the next step of hsg scan.


----------



## Marqelle93

I am on CD 30 AF isn't due for 13 more days, testing in 9 days :)


----------



## MIZZYD

Posted new pix with CD13 and 14 on my journal. It got darker today compared to yesterdays. Check it out. TIA =)


----------



## MrsWKJ

Yea the CD14 definately seems darker. GL x i can see you are temping so hopefully your temps will confirm you O in a day or two :)


----------



## floridasian

That last one definitely looks positive MizzyD! GL!!


----------



## floridasian

9DPO today - must. resist. the. urge. to. test. :haha:

Still not feeling any symptoms at all (e.g. no sore boobs, no nausea, no cramps or skin break-outs, etc.) but I am so nervous and my heart's pounding so fast just thinking about that I will be testing tomorrow morning.:blush:


----------



## MrsWKJ

GL floridasian. Fx for you!!
Im also getting this sinking feeling, oh well just gotta hope for the best! So badly want this BFP. This waiting game is not good AT ALL!!


----------



## endlessblue

Still clueless... have I missed my surge? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







OV_AUG13.jpg
File size: 59.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MrsWKJ

yea none of them looks positive to me, but you never know you might O late making this cycle 35 for you. My last one was long 36 and this one seems to be of the same length since i O'd around the same time.


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> yea none of them looks positive to me, but you never know you might O late making this cycle 35 for you. My last one was long 36 and this one seems to be of the same length since i O'd around the same time.

Yeah last month's cycle was an odd one at 35 days. I'm usually pretty regular averaging 30ish days. I really have no idea what's going on :( I guess time will tell...

When are you planning on testing?


----------



## MrsWKJ

endless my cycles were 29th too but last one was 35 then this one seems to be longer too. I dont know. May be around 12dpo although im trying to wait till AF due date. Trying to stay calm by keeping myself busy but not helping! :nope:


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> endless my cycles were 29th too but last one was 35 then this one seems to be longer too. I dont know. May be around 12dpo although im trying to wait till AF due date. Trying to stay calm by keeping myself busy but not helping! :nope:

I know how you feel hun... This month is dragging, isn't it? :(


----------



## MrsWKJ

yeah! it sure is. If only we could see into the future lol.


----------



## asmcsm

endlessblue said:


> Still clueless... have I missed my surge? :shrug:

Those still look negative to me. I recommend taking OPKs at least twice a day. Of example. I tested in the morning on cd 16 and it was negative then tested again at around 6 that same day and got a positive. You're less likely to miss your surge that way.

AFM, .38 rise this morning. Haven't taken an opk yet to see if its negative but was having major o pains in right ovary last night


----------



## Pearly86

endlessblue said:


> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> yea none of them looks positive to me, but you never know you might O late making this cycle 35 for you. My last one was long 36 and this one seems to be of the same length since i O'd around the same time.
> 
> Yeah last month's cycle was an odd one at 35 days. I'm usually pretty regular averaging 30ish days. I really have no idea what's going on :( I guess time will tell...
> 
> When are you planning on testing?Click to expand...

Hey my cycles were also regular 30-32, last month it was 35 days and this month Iam cd 35 and no AF not having great signs of Preg too..at 11 dpo..hope I am pregnant as I really really dont want longer cycles anymore ...it hurts ..seeing cycle lengthening like this...and not getting pg


----------



## endlessblue

Pearly86 said:


> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> yea none of them looks positive to me, but you never know you might O late making this cycle 35 for you. My last one was long 36 and this one seems to be of the same length since i O'd around the same time.
> 
> Yeah last month's cycle was an odd one at 35 days. I'm usually pretty regular averaging 30ish days. I really have no idea what's going on :( I guess time will tell...
> 
> When are you planning on testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey my cycles were also regular 30-32, last month it was 35 days and this month Iam cd 35 and no AF not having great signs of Preg too..at 11 dpo..hope I am pregnant as I really really dont want longer cycles anymore ...it hurts ..seeing cycle lengthening like this...and not getting pgClick to expand...

Have you always been regular? I always have since I was 12 years old but suddenly they're getting longer. Maybe it's stress related from ttc?


----------



## Pearly86

I was always regular..never had long cycles nothing ..I was never on pill..so dont knw what changed since ttc...


----------



## endlessblue

asmcsm said:


> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> Still clueless... have I missed my surge? :shrug:
> 
> Those still look negative to me. I recommend taking OPKs at least twice a day. Of example. I tested in the morning on cd 16 and it was negative then tested again at around 6 that same day and got a positive. You're less likely to miss your surge that way.
> 
> AFM, .38 rise this morning. Haven't taken an opk yet to see if its negative but was having major o pains in right ovary last nightClick to expand...

Thanks for your help :) I just tested for a second time today but still negative. I'm now having cramps and aches which feels like ovulation, so not really sure what to think?! I'll keep testing anyway.


----------



## fairyy

Can I join ladies. CD1 today. I am so excited to start SMEP. Can't wait. Gonna order some pre seed. Btw I have one question. Last cycle was 29days long. I ovulated on cd14. Is it ok if I start SMEP from cd10 ??? 

Last cycle we did BD on "O" day but AF got me. Few months we did try a day or two before "O" but not successful. Hope SMEP will work for us. So far we were NTNP. I have seriously started to wonder is there anything wrong with us like blocked tube or something. NTNP since January with no luck. Hope to get lucky by at least by the end of this year, otherwise I have to go for some check ups.


----------



## Marqelle93

Mostly they say that if your cycles are average, around 28 days, that you should start BDing on CD 8...sperm lives in your body for up to 5-6 days, so if you ovulate on CD 15, the 6 days before that are your most fertile which means CD 9...But that's just my opinion, I am sure you will be just as effecting starting on CD 10 :)


----------



## endlessblue

Is it possible that OPKs just don't turn positive for some people/cycles? I've had aches/light cramping this evening (but different to AF), the same as I had last month around ov. So I think I'm ovulating today...? :shrug:


----------



## floridasian

Yes I've read from many ladies that they never get a real positive on their OPK's. It might take you a couple cycles to figure out your cycle but then of course we're all hoping that we'll get a BFP THIS cycle! :)


----------



## Marqelle93

It is possible, Mrs WKJ said in another thread that she had tests that showed she had O'd, and the digital showed positive, but that the regular ones did not.

Also, when I got back O cramps, that was the day I got my positive OPK, I didn't ovulate until the next day, so you may be getting the pains and not ovulate for another day or so.


----------



## MIZZYD

I got O pains last night actually, and today's OPK looks like a positive as well.


----------



## BumptasticMTY

Officially out for this month.


----------



## MIZZYD

Sorry Bumptastic


----------



## Jett55

Sorry bumptastic :(

Soo I had another positive opk today whoot whoot I'm feeling pretty good about this cycle we only missed 1 day of bding because we went to a late showing of kickass 2 other than that we've been sticking to the plan pretty well :)


----------



## MIZZYD

Yey Jett. 
AFM, I have tried to stick to the plan. So far we have been doing good. But I think we started too early after a slight positive OPK on CD12, so we BD'ed that day, and the next 2, today was supposed to be a break but then got what looks like an actual positive OPK, and well I am kinda tired. I asked DH if he could hang tonight, he said he can, but he might not have much sperm in him. So IDK.


----------



## SCgirl

Possibly 12 dpo here. Got a BFN this morning on a cheap internet strip (same that gave me a false + a few days back). Woke up very early this morning super nauseous but think it's too early for that to be a symptom. Feel like AF could come anytime- dull cramps and a backache that's lasted for several days now. Only thing that seems unusual is I usually get extremely sore breasts several days before AF starts, and that hasn't happened yet (cd22 today, last cycle was 23)... So for now, still playing the waiting game. Fun, eh?


----------



## MrsWKJ

Welcome fairry I've added you to the list x

Sorry Bumptastic GL for next month x

Wow jett55 hope its your lucky month fx!! :D

MizzyD instead of BDing tonight why don't you BD in the morning this way you will be BDing after 36 hours 12 hrs +will give enough time for sperm build up if you are worried about that.


----------



## Felix26

I am 6dpo, feeling tired mid afternoon (this is usual for me in 2ww on a normal cycle) I felt energetic until 5 weeks or so with both pregnancys. So I think I'm out. However, we dtd alot over my fertile period, so I am not giving up yet. Planning to test around the 28th, maybe even next Monday now, heres hoping x


----------



## MrsWKJ

Felix they say every pregnancy is different :) so don't lose hope you are just 6 dpo. X


----------



## beaglemom

Cd 30 today. Another neg test. Today should be day of period. Almost never go past 30 days. No spotting which I usually have but do have cramping.


----------



## floridasian

Hi ladies - on my way to the airport now but want to give you guys an update. BFN's on the two HPT's I took this morning (FRER & Walmart's first signal). I guess I didn't implant early after all.

I packed a CB digital so I might test in a few days if I get a chance although AF isn't due until Sunday. There is also a chance I'm only 9 DPO today and not 10 DPO.

Hope to see lots of BFP's here when I get back!!


----------



## Felix26

floridasian said:


> Hi ladies - on my way to the airport now but want to give you guys an update. BFN's on the two HPT's I took this morning (FRER & Walmart's first signal). I guess I didn't implant early after all.
> 
> I packed a CB digital so I might test in a few days if I get a chance although AF isn't due until Sunday. There is also a chance I'm only 9 DPO today and not 10 DPO.
> 
> Hope to see lots of BFP's here when I get back!!

Are u going on holidays? Have fun!! Hope u get a holiday bfp!! X


----------



## floridasian

I'm going overseas for my grandmother's funeral so it's not exactly holiday but I'll be able to see family (there are some cousins I haven't seen in over 10 years) so it'll be nice.


----------



## Felix26

floridasian said:


> I'm going overseas for my grandmother's funeral so it's not exactly holiday but I'll be able to see family (there are some cousins I haven't seen in over 10 years) so it'll be nice.

Oh I'm sorry to hear that, hope its a nice time with family though.


----------



## endlessblue

Another negative OPK, CD18 now... :/


----------



## prgirl_11

SCgirl said:


> Possibly 12 dpo here. Got a BFN this morning on a cheap internet strip (same that gave me a false + a few days back). Woke up very early this morning super nauseous but think it's too early for that to be a symptom. Feel like AF could come anytime- dull cramps and a backache that's lasted for several days now. Only thing that seems unusual is I usually get extremely sore breasts several days before AF starts, and that hasn't happened yet (cd22 today, last cycle was 23)... So for now, still playing the waiting game. Fun, eh?

Fingers crossed SCgirl!!! It ain't over til the :witch: shows up!


----------



## prgirl_11

beaglemom said:


> Cd 30 today. Another neg test. Today should be day of period. Almost never go past 30 days. No spotting which I usually have but do have cramping.

Ugh! It's torture isn't it?! Don't give up hope! You are still in the race!:flower:


----------



## Marqelle93

Endless, do you feel any bodily changes that are signifying ovulation?


----------



## beaglemom

beaglemom said:


> Cd 30 today. Another neg test. Today should be day of period. Almost never go past 30 days. No spotting which I usually have but do have cramping.

Just did a count back today. I think I ovulated late & could possibly start period tomorrow. I still have no spotting. I really want to buy a first response. The husband is telling me to try to wait until tomorrow. I may still buy one & use it in the morning instead of the cheap test.


----------



## endlessblue

Marqelle93 said:


> Endless, do you feel any bodily changes that are signifying ovulation?

At the end of last week I had fertile mucus and then tons of EWCM on sunday, followed by cramps all of yesterday afternoon. Nothing since. As of today I'm feeling bloated like I do every month during the second part of my cycle until AF. I can only assume I missed my surge?


----------



## Marqelle93

Based on those pictures of OPKs you posted, those didn't look even close to positive. I think maybe it just hasn't come yet. They say that you can get EWCM about 4 days before ovulation. That would be about two days before a positive test.

I would test again when you can just to keep checking, but those tests didn't look close to positive.


----------



## endlessblue

To be honest it's just stressing me out now, not knowing what's going on :( Had enough this cycle...


----------



## fairyy

Will pre seed work if I use it externally ? I don't have problem with ewcm. Just the problem with dryness sometimes. Thinking of ordering one. But I don't want to use it with the applicator, just externally as a lube. Any suggestion ladies ??? Shall I order it from early pregnancy.com ? Do u have any idea how long it takes to shipped at your door steps ? I am on cd2 today. I need it before cd10.


----------



## endlessblue

fairyy said:


> Will pre seed work if I use it externally ? I don't have problem with ewcm. Just the problem with dryness sometimes. Thinking of ordering one. But I don't want to use it with the applicator, just externally as a lube. Any suggestion ladies ??? Shall I order it from early pregnancy.com ? Do u have any idea how long it takes to shipped at your door steps ? I am on cd2 today. I need it before cd10.

I don't know about preseed but I use Conceive Plus as an external lube as I also have the same problem, and it works perfectly. I'm in the UK and I ordered mine from Amazon, it was here within 2 days and has lasted 4 months :)


----------



## MrsWKJ

Have a safe journey floridasian. Hope you come back with a good news x

GL beaglemom i hope AF stays away lots of baby dust!

endless don't worry dear my opks start getting dark 2 days before positive opk and with 36 day cycle i got my positive on cd 22. May be this cycle is 35 days for you. Dont lose hope yet x. Plus you are doing it everyother day so its all covered :)


----------



## beaglemom

fairyy said:


> Will pre seed work if I use it externally ? I don't have problem with ewcm. Just the problem with dryness sometimes. Thinking of ordering one. But I don't want to use it with the applicator, just externally as a lube. Any suggestion ladies ??? Shall I order it from early pregnancy.com ? Do u have any idea how long it takes to shipped at your door steps ? I am on cd2 today. I need it before cd10.

I bought my pre-seed from Amazon with with prime 2 day shipping. But you can also get it at a local drug store or Walmart if you are in a hurry. I think locally Walmart is the better price. It only takes a small amount, so the tube may seem small but does last a while. I use it internally & externally. I think it works great. I have also used robitussin...(make sure its the right one)...it creates more cm & thins it out a bit. I usually don't have issue with cm either, but the more help I can give the boys for a nice journey, the better! :winkwink:


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ - Here's today's OPKs. They don't seem to be progressing? Say I do O on CD22, will they still look like this tomorrow? Dtd is getting tiring now :(
 



Attached Files:







OV_20AUG2013.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MrsWKJ

On which cycle da are you? Endless try one thing don't drink much at night and start testing with fmu. Pee at night before going to sleep. Mine started getting a little dark on cd 20 before that nothing.


----------



## fairyy

One question ladies...
I am thinking of staring from cd10, then cd12. I get +opk on cd13/14. So I am guessing as per smep my BD days will be 10,12,13,14,15,17....or 10,12,14,15,16,18

Will it work if I do it on...cd10,12,13,14,15,16,18 ...???


----------



## MrsWKJ

Fairry if you know what your positive opk looks like then I'll suggest you stick to the plan till you get positive opk. Otherwise you can do 4 days in a row :)


----------



## fairyy

Ya I know what my +opk looks like. Ok so I will stick to the plan. 
One more question. Do we need to BD same time each day ? Any particular time ? Hips up in the air ? I do feel after BD the semen comes out from me each time.


----------



## Felix26

endlessblue said:


> MrsWKJ - Here's today's OPKs. They don't seem to be progressing? Say I do O on CD22, will they still look like this tomorrow? Dtd is getting tiring now :(

What time of day are u testing? Test once about mid morning, then again about mid afternoon, say 11 and 3. Mid afternoon is usually when the surge shows on opk's. Don't use fmu, hope it shows up soon xx


----------



## Marqelle93

I always say that although one day it may be completely negative, it only takes a matter of hours and then BAM, it's positive. It will happen :)


----------



## beaglemom

fairyy said:


> Ya I know what my +opk looks like. Ok so I will stick to the plan.
> One more question. Do we need to BD same time each day ? Any particular time ? Hips up in the air ? I do feel after BD the semen comes out from me each time.

Fairyy you may want to try soft cups. If you are a tampon user, shouldn't have any issues. It helps to keep everything in.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Felix26 said:


> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> MrsWKJ - Here's today's OPKs. They don't seem to be progressing? Say I do O on CD22, will they still look like this tomorrow? Dtd is getting tiring now :(
> 
> What time of day are u testing? Test once about mid morning, then again about mid afternoon, say 11 and 3. Mid afternoon is usually when the surge shows on opk's. Don't use fmu, hope it shows up soon xxClick to expand...

Felix i tested with fmu and afternoon both times this month. Both opks matched. Also when i got my positive in morning it was same around 12ish. Never gave me a false positive or negative. Confirmed wit CB digital eachtime. Next month i'll just do fmu cuz i feel its more concentrated and works for me than holding pee throughout the day before testing. I think its better to experiment and see if fmu works for something. this way they can save the pain of holding pee throughout the day.


----------



## MrsWKJ

fairyy said:


> Ya I know what my +opk looks like. Ok so I will stick to the plan.
> One more question. Do we need to BD same time each day ? Any particular time ? Hips up in the air ? I do feel after BD the semen comes out from me each time.

Fairry i just put a pillow under my butt thats about it and sometimes i just lied down without them for 30-45 mins. There were times when i was so tired that i went to sleep and wokeup in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom. hehe
You dont need to BD exactly at the same time but if you are BDing at night make sure its night everyday. Doesn't matter if its +- 2,3 hours.


----------



## MIZZYD

Another OPK update on my journal.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Wow mizzy its the King of positive opks hahahah!! very very strong!!! :D Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## MIZZYD

Hahaha, thx, now I am trying to think of how to seduce DH, poor thing, we thought the other ones were our positives, so we have been BD'ing 4 days in a row now. So if we were to follow SMEP, that would put us at 7 days in a row, then break then once again. I just texted him and he said we can do 10 days in a row, haha.
*BTW, I also noticed some EWCM today when I wiped.


----------



## MrsWKJ

lol , the good thing is now you know how your positive looks like. Thats why i love CB digital cuz the O doesn't make you make a mistake. But with your positive im sure you'll never be mistaken again, its blazing positive. GL dear! Hope its your lucky month! :)


----------



## Pearly86

MrsWKJ said:


> lol , the good thing is now you know how your positive looks like. Thats why i love CB digital cuz the O doesn't make you make a mistake. But with your positive im sure you'll never be mistaken again, its blazing positive. GL dear! Hope its your lucky month! :)

Hi dear how ate you able to view the opk positive as I am not i also want to have a look on such strong positive which is quite a rare thing


----------



## MrsWKJ

Pearly go to her journal. The link is in her signature :) then go to the last or second last page.


----------



## MIZZYD

Pearly86 said:


> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> lol , the good thing is now you know how your positive looks like. Thats why i love CB digital cuz the O doesn't make you make a mistake. But with your positive im sure you'll never be mistaken again, its blazing positive. GL dear! Hope its your lucky month! :)
> 
> Hi dear how ate you able to view the opk positive as I am not i also want to have a look on such strong positive which is quite a rare thingClick to expand...


Click on my signature under the comment.


----------



## endlessblue

Haven't done an OPK yet today but I'm losing a very very light brown discharge... it's not looking very good this month :(


----------



## Felix26

MrsWKJ said:


> Felix26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> MrsWKJ - Here's today's OPKs. They don't seem to be progressing? Say I do O on CD22, will they still look like this tomorrow? Dtd is getting tiring now :(
> 
> What time of day are u testing? Test once about mid morning, then again about mid afternoon, say 11 and 3. Mid afternoon is usually when the surge shows on opk's. Don't use fmu, hope it shows up soon xxClick to expand...
> 
> Felix i tested with fmu and afternoon both times this month. Both opks matched. Also when i got my positive in morning it was same around 12ish. Never gave me a false positive or negative. Confirmed wit CB digital eachtime. Next month i'll just do fmu cuz i feel its more concentrated and works for me than holding pee throughout the day before testing. I think its better to experiment and see if fmu works for something. this way they can save the pain of holding pee throughout the day.Click to expand...

You don't need to hold your wee in!!! Its compleatly different for testing pregnancy tests. Compleatly different. Thats why your tests are not showing up!! The surge comes quickly and disappears within hours so you do have to test twice a day at least. Then ovulate usually within 24 hours. Failing that, if opks don't work for you, just have sex every other day throughout the month! 

You don't need concentrated urine!!! Just wee as normal and test with that!!!


----------



## MrsWKJ

endless did you get this discharge before? Endless i really hope this is your month but if not try CB digital( i know im repeating it on every thread but only cuz ICs never worked for me too) dont lose hope dear, you are covered with everyother day.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Felix26 said:


> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felix26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> MrsWKJ - Here's today's OPKs. They don't seem to be progressing? Say I do O on CD22, will they still look like this tomorrow? Dtd is getting tiring now :(
> 
> What time of day are u testing? Test once about mid morning, then again about mid afternoon, say 11 and 3. Mid afternoon is usually when the surge shows on opk's. Don't use fmu, hope it shows up soon xxClick to expand...
> 
> Felix i tested with fmu and afternoon both times this month. Both opks matched. Also when i got my positive in morning it was same around 12ish. Never gave me a false positive or negative. Confirmed wit CB digital eachtime. Next month i'll just do fmu cuz i feel its more concentrated and works for me than holding pee throughout the day before testing. I think its better to experiment and see if fmu works for something. this way they can save the pain of holding pee throughout the day.Click to expand...
> 
> You don't need to hold your wee in!!! Its compleatly different for testing pregnancy tests. Compleatly different. Thats why your tests are not showing up!! The surge comes quickly and disappears within hours so you do have to test twice a day at least. Then ovulate usually within 24 hours. Failing that, if opks don't work for you, just have sex every other day throughout the month!
> 
> You don't need concentrated urine!!! Just wee as normal and test with that!!!Click to expand...

but shouldn't holding urine in should work too? I mean its the same urine in the bladder just for 4 hours more. whatever is in the urine should stay in it.


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> endless did you get this discharge before? Endless i really hope this is your month but if not try CB digital( i know im repeating it on every thread but only cuz ICs never worked for me too) dont lose hope dear, you are covered with everyother day.

No I've never had spotting mid-cycle before. Isn't CB digital quite expensive? My OH laughed at the tv ad a few weeks back so doubt he'd let me buy one lol!


----------



## MrsWKJ

there are cheap deals online. Also if you feel CB digital is expensive start charting you BBT. This will give you peace of mind knowing that you have ovulated yet or not or if the opks are right.
On which CD are you? There are two possibilities. Some people get ovulation spotting it could be that or probably you have O'd and this is Implantation bleeding. What has been your shortest cycle so far?


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> there are cheap deals online. Also if you feel CB digital is expensive start charting you BBT. This will give you peace of mind knowing that you have ovulated yet or not or if the opks are right.
> On which CD are you? There are two possibilities. Some people get ovulation spotting it could be that or probably you have O'd and this is Implantation bleeding. What has been your shortest cycle so far?

I think I was thinking of the fertility monitor - that's not what you meant is it? :) My shortest cycle was 27 days. I'm now on CD19.


----------



## MrsWKJ

No no thats another thing. This is just opks but digital. Also it would be nice if you start charting but i hope you get your bfp before that. 
Well endless you never know its your shortest cycle and this is implantation bleeding. Keep your hopes high :D


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> No no thats another thing. This is just opks but digital. Also it would be nice if you start charting but i hope you get your bfp before that.
> Well endless you never know its your shortest cycle and this is implantation bleeding. Keep your hopes high :D

When should I stop doing opks, if I don't get a positive? This weekend?


----------



## MrsWKJ

Keeping your longest cycle in mind Just keep BDing till CD 24 but every other day , If you dont get a positive.


----------



## SCgirl

temp drop this morning and still no positive test (13 dpo?)... so looks like I may be repeating all of this soon


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> Keeping your longest cycle in mind Just keep BDing till CD 24 but every other day , If you dont get a positive.

Will do :) I'm pretty certain the OH won't have a problem with that haha!


----------



## Pearly86

MIZZYD said:


> Pearly86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> lol , the good thing is now you know how your positive looks like. Thats why i love CB digital cuz the O doesn't make you make a mistake. But with your positive im sure you'll never be mistaken again, its blazing positive. GL dear! Hope its your lucky month! :)
> 
> Hi dear how ate you able to view the opk positive as I am not i also want to have a look on such strong positive which is quite a rare thingClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Click on my signature under the comment.Click to expand...

Hey MizzyD,
thats quite a positive one seriously!! wow...nice dear..keep bding and wish you all the luck!!!
also just wanted to know when have you tested like is it FMU or the SMU or the afternoon time..cuz..like i see quite a good progression with lines


----------



## fairyy

beaglemom said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> Ya I know what my +opk looks like. Ok so I will stick to the plan.
> One more question. Do we need to BD same time each day ? Any particular time ? Hips up in the air ? I do feel after BD the semen comes out from me each time.
> 
> Fairyy you may want to try soft cups. If you are a tampon user, shouldn't have any issues. It helps to keep everything in.Click to expand...

No I am not a tampon user. I am not comfortable with them. I tried using it once but gave up. not my thing.


----------



## fairyy

Do you all inform your other half about the BD schedule or how does it work ???


----------



## MrsWKJ

No fairry I don't! And it really works fine that way, for me atleast :)


----------



## fairyy

:)


----------



## endlessblue

Nope I don't tell him either! I always worry that he'll think I'm only doing it to get pregnant or that it'll make him nervous.


----------



## MrsWKJ

True endless! our first month ttc I told him we'll do it everyday, and I felt it took us longer to get in the mood and also it look him longer time to come which never happened before so after that I decided I won't tell him or discuss about bd scheduals and everythings back to normal :)
But ofcourse its different for everyone.


----------



## asmcsm

fairyy said:


> Do you all inform your other half about the BD schedule or how does it work ???

I don't. I find that it takes a lot of pressure to perform when I don't tell him "It's time to make a baby!" I just let him think that I'm really in the mood that week and he's getting lucky a lot lol


----------



## fairyy

But I wonder what if my DH says not today I have work or I am tired may be tomorrow. lol


----------



## asmcsm

fairyy said:


> But I wonder what if my DH says not today I have work or I am tired may be tomorrow. lol

It does happen occasionally, but usually you can get them in the mood and they don't want to say no even if they are tired. My DH was home sick during my fertile period and had a terrible headache where he didn't even want to lift his head, so I improvised and was on top. And despite what you read about being on bottom to get pregnant, it's not true. The cycle that I got my bfp before I was on top basically every time


----------



## Felix26

MrsWKJ said:


> Felix26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felix26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> MrsWKJ - Here's today's OPKs. They don't seem to be progressing? Say I do O on CD22, will they still look like this tomorrow? Dtd is getting tiring now :(
> 
> What time of day are u testing? Test once about mid morning, then again about mid afternoon, say 11 and 3. Mid afternoon is usually when the surge shows on opk's. Don't use fmu, hope it shows up soon xxClick to expand...
> 
> Felix i tested with fmu and afternoon both times this month. Both opks matched. Also when i got my positive in morning it was same around 12ish. Never gave me a false positive or negative. Confirmed wit CB digital eachtime. Next month i'll just do fmu cuz i feel its more concentrated and works for me than holding pee throughout the day before testing. I think its better to experiment and see if fmu works for something. this way they can save the pain of holding pee throughout the day.Click to expand...
> 
> You don't need to hold your wee in!!! Its compleatly different for testing pregnancy tests. Compleatly different. Thats why your tests are not showing up!! The surge comes quickly and disappears within hours so you do have to test twice a day at least. Then ovulate usually within 24 hours. Failing that, if opks don't work for you, just have sex every other day throughout the month!
> 
> You don't need concentrated urine!!! Just wee as normal and test with that!!!Click to expand...
> 
> but shouldn't holding urine in should work too? I mean its the same urine in the bladder just for 4 hours more. whatever is in the urine should stay in it.Click to expand...


In simple terms DO NOT USE CONCENTRATED URINE!!! The lh surge just doesn't tend to come first thing in the morning.
I don't mean to speak out of place, I'm just trying to help you understand how to use an opk to get a positive test - Wee as normal throughout the day, and do a test mid morning and midafternoon. I can't post a link from my mobile, but google babycentre- how to use an opk. Hope that helps


----------



## MrsWKJ

Felix that's what I did the past two months and it didn't work for me if you google you will see for certain ladies only morning pee works and it worked for me this time too. I was using cb digital side by side to confirm and I got a smiley face and my temps confirmed I O'd the next day. So it can't be wrong. 
Its the same as for some ladies the late night pee works. I think its different for everyone you just need to experiment with different times and see when your body detects lh surge. Then from that on you can try and time opks around that part of the day.


----------



## fairyy

SMEP will start for us from coming Wednesday. Will let u know if we can cope up with the plan.


----------



## Pearly86

Hey dear,

were u using both the IC's and CB digital together??


----------



## endlessblue

So, my OPK was negative this afternoon and I've just lost a couple of tiny streaks of pink blood in discharge/semen (we dtd this afternoon so not totally sure which it is)... what the hell is going on?!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Pearly86 said:


> Hey dear,
> 
> were u using both the IC's and CB digital together??

Yes i did both and amazingly got positive on both with the same pee sample. I was doing ICs side by side cuz i wanted to see what my positive on ICs looked like when getting smiley on digital.


----------



## MrsWKJ

endlessblue said:


> So, my OPK was negative this afternoon and I've just lost a couple of tiny streaks of pink blood in discharge/semen (we dtd this afternoon so not totally sure which it is)... what the hell is going on?!

i wish you were charting, cuz if you have O'd according to the shortest cycle. This could be IB. Since you never had mid cycle spotting or bleeding. could also be ovulation bleeding Have you googled about it?

GL fairry! x :)


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> So, my OPK was negative this afternoon and I've just lost a couple of tiny streaks of pink blood in discharge/semen (we dtd this afternoon so not totally sure which it is)... what the hell is going on?!
> 
> i wish you were charting, cuz if you have O'd according to the shortest cycle. This could be IB. Since you never had mid cycle spotting or bleeding. Have you googled about it?
> 
> GL fairry! x :)Click to expand...

Are you sure it could be IB? The dates don't add up to me :shrug:


----------



## MrsWKJ

Then the other option is ovulation bleeding, ive read alot of ladies get it. You can google about it more if you want to. I hope it is x.


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> Then the other option is ovulation bleeding, ive read alot of ladies get it. You can google about it more if you want to. I hope it is x.

Either way I'd be happy :) x


----------



## Pearly86

oh cool!!..so both worked for you this time and both were using FMU,
great..mine i guess work with TMU ,,


----------



## MrsWKJ

Pearly86 said:


> oh cool!!..so both worked for you this time and both were using FMU,
> great..mine i guess work with TMU ,,

Yeah everyones body is different i think it takes a month or two to work around what works for you but im totally sold when it comes to CB digital , much easier to read.


----------



## Pearly86

yup me too..smiley face looks the best you know I am a little confused as to what i used i dont rem if i used SMU or TMU so if i happen to check next cycle what should i be doing ..i think ill check both


----------



## MIZZYD

Pearly86 said:


> MIZZYD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearly86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> lol , the good thing is now you know how your positive looks like. Thats why i love CB digital cuz the O doesn't make you make a mistake. But with your positive im sure you'll never be mistaken again, its blazing positive. GL dear! Hope its your lucky month! :)
> 
> Hi dear how ate you able to view the opk positive as I am not i also want to have a look on such strong positive which is quite a rare thingClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Click on my signature under the comment.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey MizzyD,
> thats quite a positive one seriously!! wow...nice dear..keep bding and wish you all the luck!!!
> also just wanted to know when have you tested like is it FMU or the SMU or the afternoon time..cuz..like i see quite a good progression with linesClick to expand...

Hey,

To be honest, I just peed at 1pm everytime, though my +OPK was at 2:30pm and on CD13 did two OPK's at 1pm & 7pm. So for me no such thing as FMU or SMU or what not. Sometimes I had to pee at 1pm, other times I just sat there until something came out. I also did not hold my pee at all (to avoid infections), and did not stop from eating or drinking anything, just did my normal everyday things.


----------



## MrsWKJ

MizzyD you are one of the lucky ones then ;)
I normally don't hold pee too but last two months i tried everytime from mid day to mid night but i did drink less water and got uti :p so im very happy it worked for me this time. Just one opk every day did the trick :)


----------



## MIZZYD

Yea, I have only taken one a day, except for CD13. Now I am just waiting to O to take a break. I have a new update on my journal, check it out.


----------



## endlessblue

I have really tingling/burning nipples tonight. Never felt it before. Feel a bit stupid symptom spotting when I don't even know if I've ovulated yet!!


----------



## prgirl_11

Anybody else at 6DPO?


----------



## asmcsm

prgirl_11 said:


> Anybody else at 6DPO?

I wish! 3DPO :?


----------



## Pearly86

you tested 1 pm and positive at 2:30 Pm how is tht possible did u test thrice?? like one at 1 then 2:30 then at 7??


----------



## prgirl_11

asmcsm said:


> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> Anybody else at 6DPO?
> 
> I wish! 3DPO :?Click to expand...

You know, now that I look back these last six days have gone by pretty fast. It doesn't feel like it now, of course :wacko:

Ugghhhh hurry upppp!!!!!:dohh:


----------



## LiLi2

Hey ladies! I'm just reading up on SMEP and I think we will be trying it at some point. This is our first month TTC, so we are just sort of letting things happen as they will right now, but subconsciously (ok... more like consciously) I am planning it out. lol 

Question: AF came in the evening on the 13th... do I count the 13th as CD1 even though the day was basically over by the time AF paid me a visit (got it around 7pm) or do I count it as the 14th, which was the first whole day? We BD yesterday but I don't know if it was CD 7 or 8. Any input on that? 

Looking forward to seeing how everyone's month goes!!


----------



## TTC08

Wow, this is one long thread! I tried smep last cycle, it didn't work for me last time but I will be trying it again this time. I'm currently on cd7 and af finished 2 days ago. Yippee! Good luck Ladies. I really hope this works for you all.


----------



## Marqelle93

I am 6dpo :)


----------



## fairyy

Marqelle93 said:


> I am 6dpo :)

Aha new pic :)


----------



## Marqelle93

Yeah, I like to change it up haha. :)


----------



## MIZZYD

TTC08 said:


> Wow, this is one long thread! I tried smep last cycle, it didn't work for me last time but I will be trying it again this time. I'm currently on cd7 and af finished 2 days ago. Yippee! Good luck Ladies. I really hope this works for you all.

I have read that it can take 1-3 cycles for it to actually work, so if your first cycle did not work, try again.


----------



## MrsWKJ

I'm 10dpo anyone around the same dpo? And when are you all planning to test?
Welcome ttc08 and LILi

Yeah mizzy I've heard the same. I really hope it works for us the first cycle but if it doesn't I'll definitely give it a go again.


----------



## MIZZYD

Yea, same here, I am definitely going to try it again if this cycle did not work. Now I know what a +OPK looks like, so no BD'ing on wannabe positives.


----------



## endlessblue

Good luck to everyone that's due to test soon!!! :D

I still have no idea where I am in my cycle but I feel really rough today, like AF is going to start :(


----------



## MrsWKJ

endless i dont know but im having a feeling you have ovulated and you might be preg. I really hope its that way and if things don't work out this month. Do start charting from next month. Atleast you have a backup it opks dont work x

Keep bding EOD till cd24. GL dear


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> endless i dont know but im having a feeling you have ovulated and you might be preg. I really hope its that way and if things don't work out this month. Do start charting from next month. Atleast you have a backup it opks dont work x
> 
> Keep bding EOD till cd24. GL dear

Thanks hun :) I lost a little more light pink discharge this morning. This has never happened before, it's all a little strange... I also feel sick today but I'm pretty sure that's down to the weather. Very humid in the UK this week!

When are you going to test?! Got my fingers crossed for you!! x


----------



## MrsWKJ

sounds like implantation bleeding :), esp if it has never happened before.
Thanks. I think i'll wait and see if AF is no show then i'll test. Don't wanna test before that.


----------



## LiLi2

Thank you for the welcome MrsWKJ. 

So, Does it really matter if we started SMEP on CD 7 or 8? Can we keep going every other day (i.e CD 7, 9, 11) until we get a +OPK, then 3 days in a row? If I count the day I got AF as CD 1, we are on even days so it won't matter because we BD on CD 8 already and today is 10. But if I don't count the day AF came as CD 1 since it came late in the day, we are on odd days. Anyone?


----------



## MrsWKJ

Doesn't matter if it came in the evening or morning , you count it as CD1. So guess you are right on track. How long are your cycles?


----------



## LiLi2

Perfect! Then we are good. Today will be CD 10 and we will BD! :) my cycles are 28 days and I usually get a +OPK on CD 13.


----------



## moni77

So... I started using the clear blue fertility monitor last month. Last month I had about 2 days of high fertility followed by two days of peak fertility around day 12-13 of my cycle - I didnt actually write it down. This month - yesterday (day 8) was low and this morning (day 9) was peak - no high occurred and pretty early in the cycle right? Plus my temp had spiked - I thought that was just because I was awake in bed for awhile before I remembered to take it - but now I am thinking that I already ovulated this month. Should I bother with the 3 days and soft cups or am I too late? We did BD yesterday - but not with the soft cups.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Can you post your chart link?


----------



## moni77

Not quite sure how to do it...see if this works.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/420189/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## prgirl_11

moni77 said:


> So... I started using the clear blue fertility monitor last month. Last month I had about 2 days of high fertility followed by two days of peak fertility around day 12-13 of my cycle - I didnt actually write it down. This month - yesterday (day 8) was low and this morning (day 9) was peak - no high occurred and pretty early in the cycle right? Plus my temp had spiked - I thought that was just because I was awake in bed for awhile before I remembered to take it - but now I am thinking that I already ovulated this month. Should I bother with the 3 days and soft cups or am I too late? We did BD yesterday - but not with the soft cups.

Moni, I've been using the monitor for a year and the first three months are a little weird because it's getting to know your cycle. Also remember that once the spike is detected you ovulate 12-36 hours after so you still have time. I would BD at least two more days just in case. 

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## MrsWKJ

Moni there are so many temps missing from the chart. Do you take temps everyday? There is not enough data.


----------



## Felix26

MrsWKJ said:


> Felix that's what I did the past two months and it didn't work for me if you google you will see for certain ladies only morning pee works and it worked for me this time too. I was using cb digital side by side to confirm and I got a smiley face and my temps confirmed I O'd the next day. So it can't be wrong.
> Its the same as for some ladies the late night pee works. I think its different for everyone you just need to experiment with different times and see when your body detects lh surge. Then from that on you can try and time opks around that part of the day.

If thats what works.


----------



## Wishing1010

Hi ladies, may I join? I'm only on CD14 but we are trying the SMEP this month! I have longer cycles so I do not ovulate until later. Will buy some OPK's this weekend and start taking them daily. Almost 3 years of TTC #1, ready for anything that works at this point!!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4472d2


----------



## Biddes29

Hey MrsWKJ I am 9DPO today.. Think I am going to hold out till day 14 (tues) when I am due. Usually test early but was so depressed last month dont want to see a negative again. I am not holding out to much hope at mo, my temp has been going up constantly since ovulation (no implantation dip) and cramps which feel just like when AF is due.. And I am starting to get moody.. Haha! Have you had any symptoms? 

What's everyone else's temp doing? 

Still crossing my fingers though. We will be having a break in September as I am away with work right when I would be due to ovulate!!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Welcome wishing1010!! Hope its your lucky month x

Hi biddes i didnt temp today i was thinking to just stop temping since im 10dpo and temps are not gonna make any difference but might stress me more hehe. Till yesterday they were high. Didint have any implantation dip, but i've heard very few percentage of ladies get a dip or implantation bleeding.

I dont have any symptoms either. Just hoping that AF doesnt show her ugly face! Hope you enjoy your sept break being pregnant fx for you!


----------



## Biddes29

I know what you mean, I am actually thinking the TWW would be less stressful if I didn't keep analysing my temps.. Just another thing to obsess about!! But not long to go for us both now... When are you going to test? 

Makes me feel more positive if some people don't have the dip.. 

Soon the weekend which is something to smile about : )


----------



## MrsWKJ

i'll only test if AF is late not before that. Dont wanna see BFN :( What about you?? My AF is due on monday.


----------



## Biddes29

Exactly the same, was rubbish last month. Due Tuesday so will prob test the Weds if AF not arrived!


----------



## beaglemom

CD 33, 15 DPO...I have been taking tests every day from day 29. The past 2 days I used rite aid brand that should be equivalent to FRER...however, they were blue dye. I didn't really pay attention. I hear those are not the best ones. Plan to use a couple of the cheap brands I have. I am saving my CB digital in case I get a positive. I have been having period like cramps since Sunday (CD 29). I usually spot before my period. I have not seen any until today. Very light brown spotting today with a hint of pink. It is almost non existent. No symptoms. I really hope it is a positive soon. This late cycle has screwed up my plans on getting an hsg scan next week before I go on vacation. I have not been feeling stress. I have only been testing because I feel like I should. And I have not been testing over & over...just first thing AM. Looking back at all my cycles this year (this is only cycle #2 after taking a long TTC break) my lengths are 28, 29, 27, 29, 27, 31, 31. I usually NEVER hit 30. I was supposed to try sex to see if it would get things going, but ate Red Lobster & was too sleepy last night :) Now the husband is back on his 3rd shift rotation. So I guess I will keep waiting.


----------



## LiLi2

FX for you, beaglemom! The long cycle sounds promising! 

CD 10 today... OH says he's not really in the mood but I'll do what I can to get him there. :winkwink:


----------



## tori0713

FX and lots of baby dust sent to everyone!

We're trying the SMEP this month since it's my first off BC! I'll be CD 10 tomorrow, so hopefully getting close to O. I've been doing OPKs since yesterday to check out how they work, but nothing even close to positive. 

I really hope that it ends up working out for everyone!!!


----------



## michelle8733

I am finally in the TWW! Not exactly sure of my O day but I think I'm about 6DPO....on CD30 of a 38 day cycle. I plan to test in about 8 days when AF is due on the 31st if I can hold out that long! We BD'ed 4 days in a row around O time but after that, we missed several days due to our work schedules. :( Still hoping for a BFP this cycle though! [-o&lt;


----------



## Marqelle93

My fingers are crossed for you Michelle!!


----------



## Jett55

I haven't got anymore positive opks so I'm pretty sure I o'd already feeling okay about it though since we bded every day it was positive plus eod


----------



## Marqelle93

Glad your bases are covered Jett!


----------



## michelle8733

Thanks so much Marqelle! :)


----------



## endlessblue

Today's OPK... CD21... By far the darkest OPK I've had this month! I've been cramping for a few days now.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1372.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## beaglemom

CD 34...Another neg hpt...light brown spotting...no cramps...frustrated. Might buy a frer. Lets see what the day brings.


----------



## endlessblue

How soon after a positive OPK do you ovulate?


----------



## Wishing1010

endlessblue said:


> How soon after a positive OPK do you ovulate?

The answers vary anywhere from 12 hrs to 48 hrs. It mainly depends upon whether you are you getting the positive OPK at the start of your LH surge, or the end? There's no way to really know this unless you test twice a day, and if you were to get a negative in the morning, but a positive at night...you could assume you are catching the start of the LH surge. Then, you would most likely be looking at the longer time span until ovulation. And it works vice versa as well. There are also cases of women who have very short LH surges, so their time span to ovulation would be shorter than normal....This ovulation stuff is so tricky! It helps if you temp as well, you can pinpoint the day down better.

Sorry for the rambling. :dohh:


----------



## jerryjo

Hi all

How is the SMEP going for anyone?

I am 9DPO - I am having a lot of clear/white watering textured CM - Sorry for TMI..... is this a bad sign? I am also really struggling to sleep at night which isnt normal for me but that's it and probs unrelated? Any ideas?

How is everyone else qand how many DPO?

xx


----------



## Wishing1010

jerryjo said:


> Hi all
> 
> How is the SMEP going for anyone?
> 
> I am 9DPO - I am having a lot of clear/white watering textured CM - Sorry for TMI..... is this a bad sign? I am also really struggling to sleep at night which isnt normal for me but that's it and probs unrelated? Any ideas?
> 
> How is everyone else qand how many DPO?
> 
> xx

Changes in CM can be a very good sign!!! So can changes in sleep patterns. FX for you!!!!

I'm still waiting to O, should happen any day now. FX we catch the egg this month, do not want to hit Cycle 36. :(


----------



## jerryjo

Ah I have everything crossed for you. 

I had this CM around OV time then it went and now it's back .... with regards to the sleep - I couldn't sleep until 1.30am night before last and even though I would have normally needed an early night, again last night was 12.30am - lying there - hot and unable to get comfy! Looking for other symptoms but just don't have any :-( 

Is this your first month on SMEP? 

FX for you xx


----------



## Wishing1010

jerryjo said:


> Ah I have everything crossed for you.
> 
> I had this CM around OV time then it went and now it's back .... with regards to the sleep - I couldn't sleep until 1.30am night before last and even though I would have normally needed an early night, again last night was 12.30am - lying there - hot and unable to get comfy! Looking for other symptoms but just don't have any :-(
> 
> Is this your first month on SMEP?
> 
> FX for you xx

Yes, we had a MC last month, so we are really trying hard this month with the SMEP. Started using OPK's this morning, been BD'ing as per the plan...And praying like crazy! Lol!

I have heard that many women get the ovulation type CM back when they conceive, research it on the internet. I personally don't get much CM, so I have been trying Evening Primrose Oil this month and drinking plenty of fluids. :) Oh, and also research the sleep, some women sleep so much more, while others do the opposite. Any changes in your body could be promising! FX FX FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jerryjo

So sorry to hear about your MC .... sending lots of lobve and prayers your way - hopefully the SMEP will do the trick this month  

Ooh I'll have a look although I am trying so hard not to get hopes up - did a test yesterday (8DPO) I know WAY too early and of course it was negative!!! 

XX


----------



## Wishing1010

jerryjo said:


> So sorry to hear about your MC .... sending lots of lobve and prayers your way - hopefully the SMEP will do the trick this month
> 
> Ooh I'll have a look although I am trying so hard not to get hopes up - did a test yesterday (8DPO) I know WAY too early and of course it was negative!!!
> 
> XX

https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/index.html

Take a look at this site, has lots of cool things to read!!!


----------



## jerryjo

Aw that's fab!! Thank you!!

I just tortured myself and did another test (cheapy) and it came up with an evaporation bit :-( for a few seconds I thought it was a faint line .... sad!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

jerryjo said:


> Aw that's fab!! Thank you!!
> 
> I just tortured myself and did another test (cheapy) and it came up with an evaporation bit :-( for a few seconds I thought it was a faint line .... sad!!!

Aww :hugs:

Don't give up just yet, it's still very early on. Wait a day or two, and try again! Then, wait another day or two if AF hasn't shown. :) FX!


----------



## jerryjo

Now got an upset tummy to add to the mix ....


----------



## Wishing1010

jerryjo said:


> Now got an upset tummy to add to the mix ....

:happydance: Could be good!!!!!!!


----------



## moni77

I only started temping again this cycle - and then I had gone away for the weekend and forgot the therm... so I am missing the weekend. Back down a bit today and another peak on the monitor so I think I am ok - just earlier than last month. Used the soft cups for the first time - we'll see how it goes!


----------



## LiLi2

FX Jerryjo!! 

I usually have at least a faint line on an OPK throughout my entire cycle but yesterday I didn't. Now I'm all paranoid that I won't O this cycle. I usually O on CD 14 and it's CD 11... If I have no line today, could that mean my body is just not gearing up to O this month?? I usually have dark lines on 11 and 12, then positive on 13.


----------



## fairyy

So I am CD5 today. AF is gone. So DTD this morning. Was in the mood :blush:. Next DTD will be on CD10. In a way its good as we get rid of some old sperms by DTD today. Good luck to all who are in TWW. 
:dust:


----------



## endlessblue

CD21 today and had an almost positive OPK this morning... I've felt sick all day, splitting headache and feel really rough... Not normally how I feel during ovulation :/


----------



## Marqelle93

Exactly how I feel during ovulation haha :)


----------



## LiLi2

LiLi2 said:


> FX Jerryjo!!
> 
> I usually have at least a faint line on an OPK throughout my entire cycle but yesterday I didn't. Now I'm all paranoid that I won't O this cycle. I usually O on CD 14 and it's CD 11... If I have no line today, could that mean my body is just not gearing up to O this month?? I usually have dark lines on 11 and 12, then positive on 13.

Still no line... I'm feeling very discouraged. Could I just not be ovulating this month? :(


----------



## Wishing1010

LiLi2 said:


> LiLi2 said:
> 
> 
> FX Jerryjo!!
> 
> I usually have at least a faint line on an OPK throughout my entire cycle but yesterday I didn't. Now I'm all paranoid that I won't O this cycle. I usually O on CD 14 and it's CD 11... If I have no line today, could that mean my body is just not gearing up to O this month?? I usually have dark lines on 11 and 12, then positive on 13.
> 
> Still no line... I'm feeling very discouraged. Could I just not be ovulating this month? :(Click to expand...

It may just be delayed by a few days. Keep testing!


----------



## fairyy

We are planning to go on a short vacation to San Antonio during long weekend. Btw i.e my fertile period. That will be during cd13,14,15. I normally get +opk on cd13/14, ovulate on cd14/15. We plan to go on river walk, water park and sea world. I wonder what if I don't get time to take test or have to use public restroom to take the test i.e not convenient right !. My test give me accurate result if I stop drinking anything prior to three/four hours before testing. I may not abstain from drinking fluid if I go on vacation. So what should I do ? Shall I for DTD on cd12,13,14,15 straight and then cd17 and stop ??? What do you suggest ? Or postpone our trip ?


----------



## Edwina1984

Fairyy, 
I would DTD CD 11-17 :) don't stress about testing. Just bd every day!


----------



## endlessblue

Marqelle93 said:


> Exactly how I feel during ovulation haha :)

Haha glad I'm not alone! And I'm so happy I'm finally ovulating!!!


----------



## fairyy

Thank You. I hope DH can manage this amount of BD. Hope vacationing will get us both in the mood. :)


----------



## LiLi2

Fairy - I agree, just BD your little hearts out while away :) If you don't want to do it so many days in a row, you can just do 12-16 and that should cover all your bases. Most of all though, have a great time!!


----------



## prgirl_11

endlessblue said:


> Marqelle93 said:
> 
> 
> Exactly how I feel during ovulation haha :)
> 
> Haha glad I'm not alone! And I'm so happy I'm finally ovulating!!!Click to expand...


Get to BDing !!! :happydance:


----------



## fairyy

Thanks. Ya will enjoy my time with hubby on vacation and DTD. Hope we catch the egg. :)


----------



## endlessblue

prgirl_11 said:


> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marqelle93 said:
> 
> 
> Exactly how I feel during ovulation haha :)
> 
> Haha glad I'm not alone! And I'm so happy I'm finally ovulating!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get to BDing !!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Just tried to... but OH is still going through his phase of not being able to finish in me :( I guess I'm out...


----------



## MrsWKJ

fairyy said:


> We are planning to go on a short vacation to San Antonio during long weekend. Btw i.e my fertile period. That will be during cd13,14,15. I normally get +opk on cd13/14, ovulate on cd14/15. We plan to go on river walk, water park and sea world. I wonder what if I don't get time to take test or have to use public restroom to take the test i.e not convenient right !. My test give me accurate result if I stop drinking anything prior to three/four hours before testing. I may not abstain from drinking fluid if I go on vacation. So what should I do ? Shall I for DTD on cd12,13,14,15 straight and then cd17 and stop ??? What do you suggest ? Or postpone our trip ?

Fairry its great opportunity to just enjoy and be stress free and BD as much as you can!! I've heard alot of people go on vacations to unwind and endup with a bfp! Hope this is a lucky vacation for you too!! GL :D


----------



## MrsWKJ

LiLi2 said:


> LiLi2 said:
> 
> 
> FX Jerryjo!!
> 
> I usually have at least a faint line on an OPK throughout my entire cycle but yesterday I didn't. Now I'm all paranoid that I won't O this cycle. I usually O on CD 14 and it's CD 11... If I have no line today, could that mean my body is just not gearing up to O this month?? I usually have dark lines on 11 and 12, then positive on 13.
> 
> Still no line... I'm feeling very discouraged. Could I just not be ovulating this month? :(Click to expand...

Has this every happened before and are you using the same brand of opks as you did in the past cycles??


----------



## beaglemom

5 days late, but it looks like af caught up to me today. Very frustrating...hoping I can still squeeze in the hsg scan at the end of next week before I leave town


----------



## MrsWKJ

endlessblue said:


> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marqelle93 said:
> 
> 
> Exactly how I feel during ovulation haha :)
> 
> Haha glad I'm not alone! And I'm so happy I'm finally ovulating!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get to BDing !!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Just tried to... but OH is still going through his phase of not being able to finish in me :( I guess I'm out...Click to expand...

Congrats on the positive opk!!! 
and do you get wet enough down there? I've heard if you are very lubricated inside its easier for guys to come cuz when they move real fast it kinda arouses them more (sorry tmi). If you feel you don't try using sperm friendly lubes like Preseed. Fx for you dear!


----------



## MIZZYD

We have been using preseed, and it has felt extra better for the both of us. I think it has been the best lube we have used.


----------



## LiLi2

MrsWJK, I actually just looked at a photo of a previous cycle's OPKs and noticed that they were barely visible until the evening of CD 12, then blaring positive on CD 13, so I'm trying not to worry just yet. :) Thank you for taking the time to respond about my concern! 

Endless, I'm sorry you're going through that with OH. Is he just nervous? Sending you hugs either way, I know this has got to be really tough.

Sorry beaglemom. Hugs! Good luck with the scan


----------



## MrsWKJ

beaglemom said:


> 5 days late, but it looks like af caught up to me today. Very frustrating...hoping I can still squeeze in the hsg scan at the end of next week before I leave town

So sorry beaglemom! GL for the scan, hope everything goes well x


----------



## MrsWKJ

LiLi2 said:


> MrsWJK, I actually just looked at a photo of a previous cycle's OPKs and noticed that they were barely visible until the evening of CD 12, then blaring positive on CD 13, so I'm trying not to worry just yet. :) Thank you for taking the time to respond about my concern!
> 
> Endless, I'm sorry you're going through that with OH. Is he just nervous? Sending you hugs either way, I know this has got to be really tough.
> 
> Sorry beaglemom. Hugs!

Thats great then :D GL Hope you get your positive right ON TIME!! x


----------



## prgirl_11

endlessblue said:


> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marqelle93 said:
> 
> 
> Exactly how I feel during ovulation haha :)
> 
> Haha glad I'm not alone! And I'm so happy I'm finally ovulating!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get to BDing !!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Just tried to... but OH is still going through his phase of not being able to finish in me :( I guess I'm out...Click to expand...

Give him some time to wind down and try again. And, just a suggestion, have him use his hand (sorry, hard to explain in a classy way LOL) and when he feels ready to release he can go in. I read this on another forum and the girl said it worked for her!


----------



## prgirl_11

beaglemom said:


> 5 days late, but it looks like af caught up to me today. Very frustrating...hoping I can still squeeze in the hsg scan at the end of next week before I leave town

Ugh that darn AF! So sorry :hugs:


----------



## tori0713

Michelle: Our hubbies are both Marines :)

FX for everyone! Loving all these updates!

As for me, I'm CD10 today, we've been BDing every other day. My breasts are very sore tonight, and I don't know if it's something I did at the gym on Wednesday (arm and chest day) or if it's a sign that ovulation might be close. We're going to be out all day tomorrow, so I'm nervous about where to do my OPK!


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marqelle93 said:
> 
> 
> Exactly how I feel during ovulation haha :)
> 
> Haha glad I'm not alone! And I'm so happy I'm finally ovulating!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get to BDing !!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Just tried to... but OH is still going through his phase of not being able to finish in me :( I guess I'm out...Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on the positive opk!!!
> and do you get wet enough down there? I've heard if you are very lubricated inside its easier for guys to come cuz when they move real fast it kinda arouses them more (sorry tmi). If you feel you don't try using sperm friendly lubes like Preseed. Fx for you dear!Click to expand...

Yeah we use Conceive Plus all the time. His problem was that I was too wet, ironically! We find it difficult at the best of times as he's circumcised :( Last time he actually finished inside me was 2 days prior to the positive OPK, so doubt those sperm will still be able to catch the egg will they? Arggh, it's so frustrating...


----------



## endlessblue

I still have a really strong line today - I think it's actually darker than yesterday. Does this mean I probably haven't ovulated yet?


----------



## MrsWKJ

Yeah cuz the darkest one means that its your peak surge so good you still have chance :) 
Probably your hubby is just nervous. Some guys get anxiety and performance issues when they know they need to get it done. Just try some foreplay today and don't tell him about your positive opk and get BDing he might feel more relaxed that way :) GL dear!


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> Yeah cuz the darkest one means that its your peak surge so good you still have chance :)
> Probably your hubby is just nervous. Some guys get anxiety and performance issues when they know they need to get it done. Just try some foreplay today and don't tell him about your positive opk and get BDing he might feel more relaxed that way :) GL dear!

Ah he has no idea that I'm even doing OPKs! Not sure how he hasn't noticed when the bin is full of all the packets haha! After today he's off work for 2 days so I'll see how he feels then :winkwink:


----------



## MIZZYD

Yea, I think that sometimes it is better to leave OH out of the loop, to not worry him or anything like that. One stressed person is enough. I had a calendar all prepared to hang on the wall by our restroom so DH could see it, but decided not to even show it to him so he did not have to get anxious or stressed out. I also did not tell him when I got my +OPK, I just told him we should BD, and took a break the next day. GL to you!!! FX


----------



## LiLi2

I am not telling OH when I'm ovulating or even that we are doing SMEP! Lol I know he would get nervous, so I'm leaving him out of the loop and just hoping to give him a +HPT on his birthday :)

Good luck endless, you're not out yet!!


----------



## SCgirl

Well, after a 25-day cycle, AF got me. At least it's better than last month's 24?

Anyone want to start a September SMEP group? haha


----------



## MrsWKJ

SCgirl i was thinking to rename this thread to aug/sept :p 

Sorry AF got you! Hope the next month is your lucky one. My Afs due on monday. :(


----------



## MIZZYD

I vote for renaming the tread, lol.


----------



## LiLi2

Woohoo, CD 12 and we danced :) now if only I could get a +OPK! I keep imagining how awesome it would be to give OH a positive pregnancy test for his birthday. :flower: Just tried preseed for the first time and I really like it. I'm glad I only used 1g though, any more and it would have been way too much. It felt great though. Highly recommend for anyone who has been thinking of trying it. 

SCgirl, hugs! FX for you this cycle!! :hugs:


----------



## MIZZYD

DH is going to be away for business when either I start AF or not, so I am hoping he can return to me, my dogs, and a baby in my tummy on the 11th of Sep.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Hehe ok mizzyD i'll rename it then :D fx for you! hope AF stays away!


----------



## endlessblue

Another vote for name change ;)

Pretty sure I ovulated yesterday, from the pain I was having. DTD but OH didn't finish again so pretty sure af will be making its way in a few weeks! Gutted to be out before I've had a chance this month, but there's always next month. Trying to stay positive. Good luck to everyone that's due af soon, hope you get your bfps x


----------



## Marqelle93

My fingers will be crossed for you endless!


----------



## Biddes29

Hey, I'm out, AF arrived yesterday on CD12. Early for once, think it is because I stopped taking Pregnacare vits after ovulation and has messed things up again.

Oh well onwards and upwards. GL to everyone else xx


----------



## MrsWKJ

Biddes you had a 12 day cycle? Has this ever been this short??

Endless I can't find that thread right now but the lady posted the same issue you are having and then a few commented on it and one of them said that it was easy for her husband to come on his own and they they started doing Artificial insemination with a syringe and got her BFP!! Dont lose hope you are not out unless AF shows. Hope its your lucky month and if not theres always the next month and i hope the next one is alot better and you guys get to BD successfully. x


----------



## Biddes29

Oh dam sorry, meant 12 days after ovulation!!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Oh ok sorry dear AF came you kinda scared me there for a bit. GL for the next cycle x. Is your lp usually longer than 12?


----------



## LiLi2

Endless, so sorry chicky. AI could definitely be an option.

Still no +OPK here. Assuming I either didn't ovulate or my surge was just too low to detect. Kind of feeling defeated. 

This morning's is the closest I've had to a positive yet though... Maybe my surge is starting? This was FMU, despite the no FMU rule. Maybe I'm having my surge now but FMU made it slightly less detectable? That would be good and bad... Good because at least I'd have a surge, but bad because ovulating tomorrow would only give me a 12 day LP. Is that too short?? I dunno... Opinions? The bottom test is from just now:


----------



## asmcsm

8DPO today, had some spotting yesterday which is something that's never happened in the middle of my leutal phase before. FX it's implantation bleeding!


----------



## MrsWKJ

fx for your bfp ashlee!! :D Looks very promising!


----------



## tori0713

Nothing new for us today. Starting to get lots of EWCM. I hope this means that O day is coming soon. I still haven't gotten anything close to a positive OPK, but the EWCM is throwing me off. Hoping tomorrow is it.

FX for you, Ashlee!


----------



## ac2010

Think I may try this when AF arrives.:thumbup:


----------



## fairyy

CD8 today. Last we DTD on CD5. Waiting to start the BD marathon on CD10 or CD9. Last afternoon I observed something like ewcm. Don't know what was that !!!:shrug:. I normally start to get ewcm from CD10 to CD14 or CD11 to CD14 and ovulate on CD14/15. Based on my 29/30day cycle I should start doing opk from CD12 right ?


----------



## MrsWKJ

Start from cd10 if its your first time using opks.


----------



## fairyy

Nope its not my first time.


----------



## moni77

Anyone know if it is "harmful" to BD more than once on/near O day?


----------



## MrsWKJ

Monii if your hubby has no spermcount issues then you can BD more than once. However once a day pretty much covers you as you near ovulation.


----------



## Wishing1010

Impatiently awaiting O to arrive...all negative OPK's but the control line is getting darker so I think it won't be much longer! FX for us all ladies!!!


----------



## Marqelle93

Good luck to you ladies about to O! Fingers crossed!


----------



## fairyy

Marqelle93: when are u testing ?


----------



## LiLi2

Finally close enough to call positive?!



FX for you, Wishing1010... waiting for a +OPK has been rough for me this cycle so I hope you get yours soon!


----------



## fairyy

Yes, it seems to be a positive :)


----------



## asmcsm

LiLi2 said:


> Finally close enough to call positive?!
> 
> View attachment 663941
> 
> 
> FX for you, Wishing1010... waiting for a +OPK has been rough for me this cycle so I hope you get yours soon!

looks positive to me!


----------



## LiLi2

Woohoo! Thanks ladies, I feel so relieved. I didn't know that not getting a +OPK could be so stressful! We have BD on CD 8, 10, 12, and 13 so far. I guess according to SMEP we weren't supposed to on CD 13 since it was before my +OPK, but oh well. We were in the mood :haha:

I have lots of EWCM right now, so we are definitely BDing today and tomorrow as well :)


----------



## asmcsm

LiLi2 said:


> Woohoo! Thanks ladies, I feel so relieved. I didn't know that not getting a +OPK could be so stressful! We have BD on CD 8, 10, 12, and 13 so far. I guess according to SMEP we weren't supposed to on CD 13 since it was before my +OPK, but oh well. We were in the mood :haha:
> 
> I have lots of EWCM right now, so we are definitely BDing today and tomorrow as well :)

We always end up getting thrown off schedule lol, but as long as you're BDing in your fertile days I don't think it matters exactly which CD.


----------



## jerryjo

Hi ladies .... Can anyone help please .... 


Please help if anyone has experience of this .... 

I'm 12DPO did a cheap test with FMU today and got faint positive then later did digital - 'not pregnant' and cheap test again & no line at all ... A nurse friend looked at first test and it was defo there not evap line! 

Do you think it's too early to detect hormones other than FMU? I'm due AF either Wed or Fri ... 

Help!!!


----------



## moni77

We are not starting testing until next month - so unsure if there is a spermcount issue at this time. He was just extra frisky this weekend and everything I have read is every other day or SMEP.


----------



## asmcsm

jerryjo said:


> Hi ladies .... Can anyone help please ....
> 
> 
> Please help if anyone has experience of this ....
> 
> I'm 12DPO did a cheap test with FMU today and got faint positive then later did digital - 'not pregnant' and cheap test again & no line at all ... A nurse friend looked at first test and it was defo there not evap line!
> 
> Do you think it's too early to detect hormones other than FMU? I'm due AF either Wed or Fri ...
> 
> Help!!!

Well digis aren't as sensitive so wouldn't totally trust that. And ICs vary. I recommend getting an FRER they're usually best for before AF is due.


----------



## MrsWKJ

LiLi2 said:


> Finally close enough to call positive?!
> 
> View attachment 663941
> 
> 
> FX for you, Wishing1010... waiting for a +OPK has been rough for me this cycle so I hope you get yours soon!

Definitely a positive , get BDing!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsWKJ

jerryjo said:


> Hi ladies .... Can anyone help please ....
> 
> 
> Please help if anyone has experience of this ....
> 
> I'm 12DPO did a cheap test with FMU today and got faint positive then later did digital - 'not pregnant' and cheap test again & no line at all ... A nurse friend looked at first test and it was defo there not evap line!
> 
> Do you think it's too early to detect hormones other than FMU? I'm due AF either Wed or Fri ...
> 
> Help!!!

Congrats dear! :D Like Ashlee said digis are not very sensitive. I think you should try FRER. GL x


----------



## Pearly86

Woww Jerryjo,
Try FRER...FX FX for you!!!


----------



## LiLi2

jerryjo said:


> Hi ladies .... Can anyone help please ....
> 
> 
> Please help if anyone has experience of this ....
> 
> I'm 12DPO did a cheap test with FMU today and got faint positive then later did digital - 'not pregnant' and cheap test again & no line at all ... A nurse friend looked at first test and it was defo there not evap line!
> 
> Do you think it's too early to detect hormones other than FMU? I'm due AF either Wed or Fri ...
> 
> Help!!!

Do an FRER!! :thumbup: Looking forward to an update!


----------



## jerryjo

What's the FRER test? 

I used one digital - negative then another one same as I used in the morning ( Internet cheapie) and that was negative too though? 

I feel very down and I think i just need to wait until AF due which is Friday based on last months cycle??


----------



## asmcsm

jerryjo said:


> What's the FRER test?
> 
> I used one digital - negative then another one same as I used in the morning ( Internet cheapie) and that was negative too though?
> 
> I feel very down and I think i just need to wait until AF due which is Friday based on last months cycle??

First Response Early Result


----------



## MrsWKJ

Its First Response Early Result Test and the most sensitive one. GL dear. fx for you! x :)


----------



## MIZZYD

Biddes29 said:


> Hey, I'm out, AF arrived yesterday on CD12. Early for once, think it is because I stopped taking Pregnacare vits after ovulation and has messed things up again.
> 
> Oh well onwards and upwards. GL to everyone else xx

Sorry AF got you, that :witch:




asmcsm said:


> 8DPO today, had some spotting yesterday which is something that's never happened in the middle of my leutal phase before. FX it's implantation bleeding!

FX for you.. :dust:



moni77 said:


> Anyone know if it is "harmful" to BD more than once on/near O day?

Not at all, as long as you and OH can handle it.


----------



## MIZZYD

LiLi2 said:


> Finally close enough to call positive?!
> 
> View attachment 663941
> 
> 
> FX for you, Wishing1010... waiting for a +OPK has been rough for me this cycle so I hope you get yours soon!

I would say not quite positive yet, but you are definitely close, maybe test again later tonight and/or earlier tomorrow. I say not quite positive because I got a few like this one and everyone was telling me that it was a positive, until I actually got a true positive. Check out my journal on page 38 to see my OPK's. GL to you :thumbup:

*Of course everybody's true positive might be different, if you and OH are up for it, I would still recommend to BD on schedule.


----------



## jerryjo

It was a digital and another Internet cheapie which I got the faint BFP on with FMU this morning - confused x


----------



## MrsWKJ

Jerry this is what Frer looks like. You can checkout a drugstore or pharmacy near you if they keep it. GL dear hope its a sticky bean :)
 



Attached Files:







frer.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## floridasian

Hi girls - just got back to the country and still waiting for my connection flight home but just wanted to share that AF got me yesterday. It started out as brown spotting at 2:30 in the morning (2:30 in the afternoon) in my home time zone which was almost exactly when AF started last month. However, my temperature never dropped for some reason. Last cycle my temp plummeted (by almost one whole degree) the day before AF. When I got up at 6:30 there was no bleeding and along with my high temp I was still hopeful but as the day went on I started bleeding more and I knew it was AF.

On to cycle 3 now I guess. DH thinks we are trying too hard and puts in too much "planning" into it. Well hopefully third time is the charm.


----------



## MIZZYD

Sorry Floridasian, GL on Cycle 3.


----------



## Pearly86

MrsWKJ said:


> Jerry this is what Frer looks like. You can checkout a drugstore or pharmacy near you if they keep it. GL dear hope its a sticky bean :)

can't wait to knw ur test dear..what are u testing with ??
m so so with u and all my wishes FX FX FX FX !!!!! let us knw too first thing..!!
,my doc appointment is in the eve..hope he does the U/s for me..i really want him to..


----------



## Marqelle93

Good luck at your appointment! Hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## beaglemom

I was able to schedule my hsg scan. So excited and happy. Hoping for some good vibes this cycle. Also bought a fertility candle on amazon. Couldn't hurt, right? ;)


----------



## Marqelle93

Never heard of a fertility candle, sounds neat though :)


----------



## beaglemom

I think it is basically aromatherapy. I have also considered fertili-tea. But want to see if the scan changes anything first. I've seen mixed reviews on the tea.


----------



## jerryjo

MrsWKJ said:


> Jerry this is what Frer looks like. You can checkout a drugstore or pharmacy near you if they keep it. GL dear hope its a sticky bean :)

Hey MRSWKJ - thank you, I actually found one in 'stock' at home!!! 
I used this morn with FMU and its a defo positive but faint - I'm hoping this is a good sign at 13DPO? 
I've attached a pic xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 25


----------



## jerryjo

Pearly86 said:


> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> Jerry this is what Frer looks like. You can checkout a drugstore or pharmacy near you if they keep it. GL dear hope its a sticky bean :)
> 
> can't wait to knw ur test dear..what are u testing with ??
> m so so with u and all my wishes FX FX FX FX !!!!! let us knw too first thing..!!
> ,my doc appointment is in the eve..hope he does the U/s for me..i really want him to..Click to expand...

Aw thank you - my page only just updated I didn't see this until after I posted - today's test was with an early predictor one pic above xx


----------



## asmcsm

I got my first bfp the month I started drinking fertilitea and its helped get my cycle back on track since my miscarriage. I think it's great


----------



## beaglemom

asmcsm said:


> I got my first bfp the month I started drinking fertilitea and its helped get my cycle back on track since my miscarriage. I think it's great

I don't have issues with my cycle, which is why I am hesitant.


----------



## Pearly86

jerryjo said:


> Pearly86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> Jerry this is what Frer looks like. You can checkout a drugstore or pharmacy near you if they keep it. GL dear hope its a sticky bean :)
> 
> can't wait to knw ur test dear..what are u testing with ??
> m so so with u and all my wishes FX FX FX FX !!!!! let us knw too first thing..!!
> ,my doc appointment is in the eve..hope he does the U/s for me..i really want him to..Click to expand...
> 
> Aw thank you - my page only just updated I didn't see this until after I posted - today's test was with an early predictor one pic above xxClick to expand...

Wowww
I can see the line bfps coming up so excited : babydust and sticky bean !!


----------



## endlessblue

I've had mild cramping for days. No idea why :shrug:


----------



## MrsWKJ

jerryjo said:


> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> Jerry this is what Frer looks like. You can checkout a drugstore or pharmacy near you if they keep it. GL dear hope its a sticky bean :)
> 
> Hey MRSWKJ - thank you, I actually found one in 'stock' at home!!!
> I used this morn with FMU and its a defo positive but faint - I'm hoping this is a good sign at 13DPO?
> I've attached a pic xxClick to expand...


OMG jerryyyyyy its a bfppppp :happydance: COngrats!! Hope its a sticky bean!! GL :hugs:


----------



## MrsWKJ

floridasian said:


> Hi girls - just got back to the country and still waiting for my connection flight home but just wanted to share that AF got me yesterday. It started out as brown spotting at 2:30 in the morning (2:30 in the afternoon) in my home time zone which was almost exactly when AF started last month. However, my temperature never dropped for some reason. Last cycle my temp plummeted (by almost one whole degree) the day before AF. When I got up at 6:30 there was no bleeding and along with my high temp I was still hopeful but as the day went on I started bleeding more and I knew it was AF.
> 
> On to cycle 3 now I guess. DH thinks we are trying too hard and puts in too much "planning" into it. Well hopefully third time is the charm.

Sorry dear Hope next cycle is your lucky one x Are your temps still up?? If they are still up there is a chance.


----------



## jerryjo

MrsWKJ said:


> jerryjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> Jerry this is what Frer looks like. You can checkout a drugstore or pharmacy near you if they keep it. GL dear hope its a sticky bean :)
> 
> Hey MRSWKJ - thank you, I actually found one in 'stock' at home!!!
> I used this morn with FMU and its a defo positive but faint - I'm hoping this is a good sign at 13DPO?
> I've attached a pic xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG jerryyyyyy its a bfppppp :happydance: COngrats!! Hope its a sticky bean!! GL :hugs:Click to expand...


Thank you  hasn't sunk in!!


----------



## LiLi2

Congrats, Jerry!!! :happydance: that is definitely a BFP!

My OPK was lighter this morning so yesterday I had 3 positives. I have no idea when I actually O though... Hoping it was last night closer to the 12 hour range of the "12-36 hours after a +OPK" rule because I'm not sure I'm up for BDing today, but we did yesterday and the 2 days before.


----------



## Pearly86

Hey what happened did u chek dear??


----------



## MrsWKJ

endlessblue said:


> I've had mild cramping for days. No idea why :shrug:

May be too much Bding :haha: Happened with me this cycle too hehe.


----------



## jerryjo

MrsWKJ said:


> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> I've had mild cramping for days. No idea why :shrug:
> 
> May be too much Bding :haha: Happened with me this cycle too hehe.Click to expand...

??????


----------



## MrsWKJ

Well temp went down and usually AF arrives the same day and nothing till now. Max cycle length is 36 and its cd38 no sign of AF yet :/ Not holding much hopes so just want it to come so i can start with the next cycle :(

Jerry were the question marks for too much BDing??


----------



## asmcsm

beaglemom said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> I got my first bfp the month I started drinking fertilitea and its helped get my cycle back on track since my miscarriage. I think it's great
> 
> I don't have issues with my cycle, which is why I am hesitant.Click to expand...

I had a clockwork cycle when I drank it and got my BFP 



jerryjo said:


> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> Jerry this is what Frer looks like. You can checkout a drugstore or pharmacy near you if they keep it. GL dear hope its a sticky bean :)
> 
> Hey MRSWKJ - thank you, I actually found one in 'stock' at home!!!
> I used this morn with FMU and its a defo positive but faint - I'm hoping this is a good sign at 13DPO?
> I've attached a pic xxClick to expand...

Congrats!!


----------



## LiLi2

I got cramps from too much BDing this cycle, too. Apparently my cervix is not fond of marathon BDing. OH sure is though! Lol! I'm going to *try* to DTD today too, but not if it's uncomfortable. 

MrsKWJ, FX that either this is your month or AF shows up and stops stringing you along. But mostly hope that it's a secret little BFP!


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> I've had mild cramping for days. No idea why :shrug:
> 
> May be too much Bding :haha: Happened with me this cycle too hehe.Click to expand...

Haha maybe! Haven't BD'd much over the last few days though, but my cervix is feeling tender... ouch!!
When are you testing?! Really hope it's a bfp!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Thanks LiLi but cuz of temp drop im expecting AF to show up, usually it does an hour or two after i wake up but its 6:30 pm here n so sign :/ also im two days over my max cycle length.


----------



## jerryjo

MrsWKJ said:


> Well temp went down and usually AF arrives the same day and nothing till now. Max cycle length is 36 and its cd38 no sign of AF yet :/ Not holding much hopes so just want it to come so i can start with the next cycle :(
> 
> Jerry were the question marks for too much BDing??

Yeah sorry! 

Have you tested? xx


----------



## MrsWKJ

jerryjo said:


> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> Well temp went down and usually AF arrives the same day and nothing till now. Max cycle length is 36 and its cd38 no sign of AF yet :/ Not holding much hopes so just want it to come so i can start with the next cycle :(
> 
> Jerry were the question marks for too much BDing??
> 
> Yeah sorry!
> 
> Have you tested? xxClick to expand...

No after seeing the temp drop i was so sure Afs on its way cuz thats what usually happens.


----------



## jerryjo

MrsWKJ said:


> jerryjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> Well temp went down and usually AF arrives the same day and nothing till now. Max cycle length is 36 and its cd38 no sign of AF yet :/ Not holding much hopes so just want it to come so i can start with the next cycle :(
> 
> Jerry were the question marks for too much BDing??
> 
> Yeah sorry!
> 
> Have you tested? xxClick to expand...
> 
> No after seeing the temp drop i was so sure Afs on its way cuz thats what usually happens.Click to expand...

Aw so sorry - I haven't done temps so don't understand it but hopefully it's just a blip and you still get your BFP xxx


----------



## fairyy

jerryjo: Congrats hun. That's a BFP. :flower:

MrsWKJ: Fingers crossed for u.


----------



## floridasian

jerryjo said:


> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> Jerry this is what Frer looks like. You can checkout a drugstore or pharmacy near you if they keep it. GL dear hope its a sticky bean :)
> 
> Hey MRSWKJ - thank you, I actually found one in 'stock' at home!!!
> I used this morn with FMU and its a defo positive but faint - I'm hoping this is a good sign at 13DPO?
> I've attached a pic xxClick to expand...

Congrats on your BFP! How long have you been trying if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## floridasian

MrsWKJ said:


> floridasian said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls - just got back to the country and still waiting for my connection flight home but just wanted to share that AF got me yesterday. It started out as brown spotting at 2:30 in the morning (2:30 in the afternoon) in my home time zone which was almost exactly when AF started last month. However, my temperature never dropped for some reason. Last cycle my temp plummeted (by almost one whole degree) the day before AF. When I got up at 6:30 there was no bleeding and along with my high temp I was still hopeful but as the day went on I started bleeding more and I knew it was AF.
> 
> On to cycle 3 now I guess. DH thinks we are trying too hard and puts in too much "planning" into it. Well hopefully third time is the charm.
> 
> Sorry dear Hope next cycle is your lucky one x Are your temps still up?? If they are still up there is a chance.Click to expand...

I've been spending the last 28 hours on a plane or in an airport so temping isn't realistic or reliable. I took it this morning at 6 AM on the plane and it was much lower than before but again I didn't take it in the same conditions or time I normally temp. AF was quite heavy yesterday so I'm definitely out this month and onto cycle 3. 

FX'ed for AF to stay away for you!


----------



## jerryjo

floridasian said:


> jerryjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> Jerry this is what Frer looks like. You can checkout a drugstore or pharmacy near you if they keep it. GL dear hope its a sticky bean :)
> 
> Hey MRSWKJ - thank you, I actually found one in 'stock' at home!!!
> I used this morn with FMU and its a defo positive but faint - I'm hoping this is a good sign at 13DPO?
> I've attached a pic xxClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats on your BFP! How long have you been trying if you don't mind me asking?Click to expand...

Hey floridasian; This is my 2nd month off the pill .... the first month I used nothing and just went with the flow and the second month (this month) I used internet cheapie OPKS's and did the SMEP - I only started from CD10 though, instead of CD8 xx


----------



## floridasian

jerryjo said:


> floridasian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jerryjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> Jerry this is what Frer looks like. You can checkout a drugstore or pharmacy near you if they keep it. GL dear hope its a sticky bean :)
> 
> Hey MRSWKJ - thank you, I actually found one in 'stock' at home!!!
> I used this morn with FMU and its a defo positive but faint - I'm hoping this is a good sign at 13DPO?
> I've attached a pic xxClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats on your BFP! How long have you been trying if you don't mind me asking?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey floridasian; This is my 2nd month off the pill .... the first month I used nothing and just went with the flow and the second month (this month) I used internet cheapie OPKS's and did the SMEP - I only started from CD10 though, instead of CD8 xxClick to expand...

Thanks for sharing! Glad it worked out for your so quickly!


----------



## jerryjo

LiLi2 said:


> I got cramps from too much BDing this cycle, too. Apparently my cervix is not fond of marathon BDing. OH sure is though! Lol! I'm going to *try* to DTD today too, but not if it's uncomfortable.
> 
> MrsKWJ, FX that either this is your month or AF shows up and stops stringing you along. But mostly hope that it's a secret little BFP!

I had the most uncomfortable BD ever this month ..... so maybe a good sign ... xx


----------



## fairyy

jerryjo: So u started from CD10 instead of CD8. I am thinking of doing the same as my cycles are 29/30days long. How long your cycles were ? Btw did u also BD on the last day of SMEP ? Anything like pillow under the hips ??? or pre seed or conceive plus ? 

I am on CD9 today. This will be our actual month of TTC after 8months of NTNP. I wanna make it a success. Any advice for me ?


----------



## jerryjo

fairyy said:


> jerryjo: So u started from CD10 instead of CD8. I am thinking of doing the same as my cycles are 29/30days long. How long your cycles were ? Btw did u also BD on the last day of SMEP ? Anything like pillow under the hips ??? or pre seed or conceive plus ?
> 
> I am on CD9 today. This will be our actual month of TTC after 8months of NTNP. I wanna make it a success. Any advice for me ?

Hey ....

OK - So I only started BDing from CD10 as I only heard about the plan then - but my previous cycle was 31 days.

I BD'd from CD10 every other day then from my first positive OPK I BD for 3 days in a row, missed one day and then BD'd once more. I think just did it sporadically as knew it didn't count, however, I am completely off sex and the last time we did it which was one week ago tomorrow it was painful! 

I didn't use anything in addition...... 

I did try to lie with my legs up / pillow underneath me for about 10 mins after sex, although, I rarely lasted this long and after this time, I always had a wee as I get cystitis otherwise (I know some people don't wee to try and keep it all inside) 

Apparently, the swimmers are gone by then anyway so you don't need to worry about that. 

I hope that helps? 

I found this forum really useful so happy to help if I can - I am still in VERY early days obviously and don't really believe I am pregnant xx


----------



## Pearly86

jerryjo said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> jerryjo: So u started from CD10 instead of CD8. I am thinking of doing the same as my cycles are 29/30days long. How long your cycles were ? Btw did u also BD on the last day of SMEP ? Anything like pillow under the hips ??? or pre seed or conceive plus ?
> 
> I am on CD9 today. This will be our actual month of TTC after 8months of NTNP. I wanna make it a success. Any advice for me ?
> 
> Hey ....
> 
> OK - So I only started BDing from CD10 as I only heard about the plan then - but my previous cycle was 31 days.
> 
> I BD'd from CD10 every other day then from my first positive OPK I BD for 3 days in a row, missed one day and then BD'd once more. I think just did it sporadically as knew it didn't count, however, I am completely off sex and the last time we did it which was one week ago tomorrow it was painful!
> 
> I didn't use anything in addition......
> 
> I did try to lie with my legs up / pillow underneath me for about 10 mins after sex, although, I rarely lasted this long and after this time, I always had a wee as I get cystitis otherwise (I know some people don't wee to try and keep it all inside)
> 
> Apparently, the swimmers are gone by then anyway so you don't need to worry about that.
> 
> I hope that helps?
> 
> I found this forum really useful so happy to help if I can - I am still in VERY early days obviously and don't really believe I am pregnant xxClick to expand...

Hey Jerry,

u are like guiding star for all of us .now..I am so happy u providing all the support thankyou so much dear...!!


----------



## fairyy

jerryjo said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> jerryjo: So u started from CD10 instead of CD8. I am thinking of doing the same as my cycles are 29/30days long. How long your cycles were ? Btw did u also BD on the last day of SMEP ? Anything like pillow under the hips ??? or pre seed or conceive plus ?
> 
> I am on CD9 today. This will be our actual month of TTC after 8months of NTNP. I wanna make it a success. Any advice for me ?
> 
> Hey ....
> 
> OK - So I only started BDing from CD10 as I only heard about the plan then - but my previous cycle was 31 days.
> 
> I BD'd from CD10 every other day then from my first positive OPK I BD for 3 days in a row, missed one day and then BD'd once more. I think just did it sporadically as knew it didn't count, however, I am completely off sex and the last time we did it which was one week ago tomorrow it was painful!
> 
> I didn't use anything in addition......
> 
> I did try to lie with my legs up / pillow underneath me for about 10 mins after sex, although, I rarely lasted this long and after this time, I always had a wee as I get cystitis otherwise (I know some people don't wee to try and keep it all inside)
> 
> Apparently, the swimmers are gone by then anyway so you don't need to worry about that.
> 
> I hope that helps?
> 
> I found this forum really useful so happy to help if I can - I am still in VERY early days obviously and don't really believe I am pregnant xxClick to expand...

Thanks a lot. Enjoy your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## jerryjo

Pearly86 said:


> jerryjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> jerryjo: So u started from CD10 instead of CD8. I am thinking of doing the same as my cycles are 29/30days long. How long your cycles were ? Btw did u also BD on the last day of SMEP ? Anything like pillow under the hips ??? or pre seed or conceive plus ?
> 
> I am on CD9 today. This will be our actual month of TTC after 8months of NTNP. I wanna make it a success. Any advice for me ?
> 
> Hey ....
> 
> OK - So I only started BDing from CD10 as I only heard about the plan then - but my previous cycle was 31 days.
> 
> I BD'd from CD10 every other day then from my first positive OPK I BD for 3 days in a row, missed one day and then BD'd once more. I think just did it sporadically as knew it didn't count, however, I am completely off sex and the last time we did it which was one week ago tomorrow it was painful!
> 
> I didn't use anything in addition......
> 
> I did try to lie with my legs up / pillow underneath me for about 10 mins after sex, although, I rarely lasted this long and after this time, I always had a wee as I get cystitis otherwise (I know some people don't wee to try and keep it all inside)
> 
> Apparently, the swimmers are gone by then anyway so you don't need to worry about that.
> 
> I hope that helps?
> 
> I found this forum really useful so happy to help if I can - I am still in VERY early days obviously and don't really believe I am pregnant xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Jerry,
> 
> u are like guiding star for all of us .now..I am so happy u providing all the support thankyou so much dear...!!Click to expand...

Ahhhh ask away - I really want to help if I can as I was on here non stop asking questions before!! x


----------



## MrsWKJ

Thanks for the info jerry!! Have a healthy and happy pregnancy dear! x Hope we join you soon.


----------



## tori0713

Here's my newest update... my OPK from this afternoon looking very close to positive. Any thoughts or opinions?! It was very faint this morning and I took that around 2:00 this afternoon.

https://i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx301/tori0713/3ecc5450-d453-4621-844a-50bc23a8d772_zpsc1d04873.jpg


----------



## MrsWKJ

Looks almost positive. Do one again around 6:oo pm x


----------



## Pearly86

Mostly ovulation tests catches surge in Smu or TMu not with FMu but for some it does so I guess for u it's nt FMu u check tomm also the same time this looks quite dark on my phone


----------



## fairyy

Next one will be positive.


----------



## moni77

Congrats Jerry!


----------



## tori0713

Here's my OPK from this evening! Is that close enough to positive?! I have a feeling we'll be BDing for the next 3 days!

https://i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx301/tori0713/840098b8-39af-4bc9-9846-c6e8027ef3a4_zpsc90d9ab1.jpg


----------



## MrsWKJ

Its very much positive x Since its your first time using opks you might not know what your positive is like. This can be it. So i'd say start BDing but also do opk tomorrow just to see if its darker or lighter than this. GL dear! x


----------



## LiLi2

Well, I was up for it but OH wasn't. I got my +OPK yesterday, but I guess we won't be BDing tonight :( Today is CD 15 and O day... if we BD on 8, 10, 12, 13, and 14, but not O day, think we're still alright this cycle?


----------



## Marqelle93

Did you get a negative today? 
Just wondering if today is your O day or if you are still getting positives.

I have researched online and found that the day of ovulation only gives you about a 5% chance of getting pregnant since the time is so short from when the egg is available and how quickly the sperm can get to it.

So if you BDd on your +opk days and all the other days you mentioned, you have a great chance :)


----------



## LiLi2

Thanks Marquelle :)

Top test is yesterday's positive, bottom is this morning's test. Negative, right?


----------



## Marqelle93

If it were me, I would have tested again when I got that faint one lol, later today I mean. Just because it looks like it could go either way.

But yes, that would appear negative, so you got all the BDing in that REALLY matters. Good luck to you in this tww :)


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hey Ladies, hope you don't mind if I join this forum. I've been trying for five months now, trying to keep it casual and it's been very unsuccessful. AF showed today so I'm trying to plan for next month. I think I understand the charting thing (using FertilityFriend). Do you have to do it first thing in the morning? or should it just be the same time every day? 

I'm also wondering how OPKs work? I'm thinking I would probably need 3-4 each month hey? Does anyone know of a good/cheap brand to use? Do you start using them when you get a temp dip? Sorry about all the questions, I'm just new at this! Thanks in advance for any help!

:dust:


----------



## Marqelle93

Temping should be done first thing in the morning when you wake up before you get up.

If you don't know when you O, or it varies from month to month, I recommend testing with OPKs starting at CD 10 (unless you O earlier than that). Once you use them for a couple months you may know exactly which day you O and then you won't have to test so early. But starting our it's best to start early just to be safe.


----------



## mh_ccl

SweetPea3200 said:


> Hey Ladies, hope you don't mind if I join this forum. I've been trying for five months now, trying to keep it casual and it's been very unsuccessful. AF showed today so I'm trying to plan for next month. I think I understand the charting thing (using FertilityFriend). Do you have to do it first thing in the morning? or should it just be the same time every day?
> 
> I'm also wondering how OPKs work? I'm thinking I would probably need 3-4 each month hey? Does anyone know of a good/cheap brand to use? Do you start using them when you get a temp dip? Sorry about all the questions, I'm just new at this! Thanks in advance for any help!
> 
> :dust:

Not like I'm an expert, but I understand you should temp every morning, first thing. Like, before you get out of bed.

As for tests, I bought a bunch of Wondfo cheapies off Amazon. I think I got 40 OPKs and 10 HPTs bundled for $20ish. Start using them around cd 10. If you track several months, you'll get to know your cycle better and when you need to use them. (Though of course I hope you have no reason to do so after the first month. ;) )


----------



## Marqelle93

Here is a link to the cheapest you will find. 30 pregnancy tests and 60 opks for 11.69 US

https://www.ebay.com/itm/281129466659?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## SweetPea3200

Thanks so much ladies! I'm just gonna keep my thermometer on my bedside table so that I get used to it! I'll definitely check out that ebay link and get a bunch of cheapies. It never even occurred to me to order them off the net. Thanks!


----------



## endlessblue

Lost a bit of light brown discharge this morning. Wondering if maybe the OPKs were wrong and I ovulated earlier, and this is AF starting? :wacko:


----------



## LiLi2

Good news! OH surprised me when we went to bed and we ended up getting that O day BD in after all! :happydance:


----------



## LiLi2

endlessblue said:


> Lost a bit of light brown discharge this morning. Wondering if maybe the OPKs were wrong and I ovulated earlier, and this is AF starting? :wacko:

What DPO are you?


----------



## WannaBeMama29

Hey Ladies, 

This is my first post and the very first group I would like to join. I have been TTC for about a year now-some months casually, other months more timed. My husband and I have both been tested and the doc says we both are healthy. He has a high count. I have open tubes and ovulate monthly. I think we have just had some trouble with nailing down the timing and I don't trust OPK's! On the months I charted, I would ovulate the same day as my OPK turned positive. That's not good! I heard that it's better to get all the spermies in before you O, and OPK's might have been preventing us from doing that. 

Soooooooooooooo I am ready to give this SMEP a whirl and would love a TTC buddy for this cycle. AF came this am so I am on CD1. Is anyone else on the same day as me so we can share this TTC rollercoaster together?


----------



## endlessblue

LiLi2 said:


> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> Lost a bit of light brown discharge this morning. Wondering if maybe the OPKs were wrong and I ovulated earlier, and this is AF starting? :wacko:
> 
> What DPO are you?Click to expand...

3/4 dpo :)


----------



## tori0713

Endlessblue, could it be implantation bleeding and implantation just occurred early?!

KMFX for you and lots of sticky baby dust!


----------



## tori0713

Got a definite positive this morning! How soon does O occur when you get this kind of positive? I know it's the surge, so O happens within 12-36 hours, right?

https://i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx301/tori0713/50c581cd-4c68-40ad-83e6-244f9304e3fb_zps65cf8fa4.jpg


----------



## WannaBeMama29

You got it. Start BDing ASAP


----------



## endlessblue

tori0713 said:


> Endlessblue, could it be implantation bleeding and implantation just occurred early?!
> 
> KMFX for you and lots of sticky baby dust!

Lets hope so! It was only a tiny bit, not had any since but I'd been cramping mildy for a couple of days beforehand too. 

Just seen your pos opk, get bd'ing!!! ;)


----------



## LiLi2

Woohoo Tori! That's a great positive. Get BDing, girl! 

Endless - maybe you O a couple days before you thought and it was implantation! FX!!


----------



## MrsWKJ

tori0713 said:


> Got a definite positive this morning! How soon does O occur when you get this kind of positive? I know it's the surge, so O happens within 12-36 hours, right?
> 
> https://i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx301/tori0713/50c581cd-4c68-40ad-83e6-244f9304e3fb_zps65cf8fa4.jpg

Just BD three days in a row and you will be covered :) You can ovulate 12-48 hours after a positive.


----------



## fairyy

LiLi2 said:


> Good news! OH surprised me when we went to bed and we ended up getting that O day BD in after all! :happydance:

That's great. I was about to say BD one more time if possible on CD16. But nice to know that U did on CD15. Yay :)


----------



## fairyy

tori0713 said:


> Got a definite positive this morning! How soon does O occur when you get this kind of positive? I know it's the surge, so O happens within 12-36 hours, right?
> 
> https://i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx301/tori0713/50c581cd-4c68-40ad-83e6-244f9304e3fb_zps65cf8fa4.jpg

Awww now I see this post. Its a definite positive. Get busy gal. :thumbup:


----------



## fairyy

So CD10 today. Couldn't wait till night and had gone ahead and DTD. But good amount of :spermy: came out as I needed to get up from bed and prepare lunch box for DH. :dohh:


----------



## Wishing1010

Hi Ladies! How are you all doing?!
Still no + on the OPK but I did have some spotting yesterday (very light, and brown) so I think O just happened or is about to. BD'ed last night to be safe and planning on do so tonight and tomorrow as well! Excited!!! I never get mid-cycle spotting, so I am taking this as a good sign that O is actually going to happen. :)

FX for you ladies, I hope we see some BFP's soon!!!! <3


----------



## Wishing1010

fairyy said:


> So CD10 today. Couldn't wait till night and had gone ahead and DTD. But good amount of :spermy: came out as I needed to get up from bed and prepare lunch box for DH. :dohh:

Hehe, that's awesome!!!! GL this cycle, FX for you!!!


----------



## chimmi

So opks don't aleays work? Mine have never shown a positive.. they look a bit cheap to me. Might invest in a fertility monitor...


----------



## Wishing1010

chimmi said:


> So opks don't aleays work? Mine have never shown a positive.. they look a bit cheap to me. Might invest in a fertility monitor...

Mine sometimes work, but I drink a lot of fluids and can rarely hold my pee for the 4 hours they recommend before testing. I sometimes go 2 times in one hour, can't imagine what's going to happen when I become PG! :haha:


----------



## tori0713

chimmi said:


> So opks don't aleays work? Mine have never shown a positive.. they look a bit cheap to me. Might invest in a fertility monitor...

I thought they weren't going to work for me, and then I had a positive on CD14, and it was pretty much clear as day. Another positive this morning confirmed. I'd maybe wait until a little closer to your predicted O day to test. If I would have known I'd O when I thought I would, I wouldn't have wasted tests starting at CD10.


----------



## fairyy

I am gonna start opk testing on 12th, I don't get positive before CD14, few times CD13.


----------



## Marqelle93

Good plan Wishing1010!!


----------



## Wishing1010

tori0713 said:


> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> So opks don't aleays work? Mine have never shown a positive.. they look a bit cheap to me. Might invest in a fertility monitor...
> 
> I thought they weren't going to work for me, and then I had a positive on CD14, and it was pretty much clear as day. Another positive this morning confirmed. I'd maybe wait until a little closer to your predicted O day to test. If I would have known I'd O when I thought I would, I wouldn't have wasted tests starting at CD10.Click to expand...

That's very good advice! I started earlier this cycle and it was definitely a waste as I have never O'ed early than CD18.


----------



## endlessblue

I'm super confused. I finally got a positive opk on CD21, it's now CD26 but I'm losing light brown discharge, like af is on its way. Only thing that's different is I'm not having af cramps like usual, and I usually get a shooting pain a week before af arrives but I haven't had that this month. Starting to think there's something wrong with me :(


----------



## Marqelle93

Maybe implantation? If you got a positive on CD 21, Od on CD 22, now it's 4 days past ovulation right? implantation usually occurs 6-10 days past ovulation, but it could happen earlier.


----------



## chimmi

You have to hold pee for 4 hours? I can't do that! Crikey didnt realise that... Will try tomorrow afternoon? are you not supposed to use fmu?


----------



## Wishing1010

chimmi said:


> You have to hold pee for 4 hours? I can't do that! Crikey didnt realise that... Will try tomorrow afternoon? are you not supposed to use fmu?

I'm using CB Digital OPK, and the instructions do say it's okay to use FMU. However, LH surges tend to happen in middle of the day, so you might not catch your positive if you are only testing first thing in the morning. That's why they suggest to hold your urine for 4 hours and test mid-day. I saw great results when I was waiting until about 2:00 PM to test. The positive was unmistakable! Some women also test 2 times a day, that way they have a better chance of not missing their surge. But, when in doubt and not seeing + on the OPK, always BD every other day. :)


----------



## Wishing1010

endlessblue said:


> I'm super confused. I finally got a positive opk on CD21, it's now CD26 but I'm losing light brown discharge, like af is on its way. Only thing that's different is I'm not having af cramps like usual, and I usually get a shooting pain a week before af arrives but I haven't had that this month. Starting to think there's something wrong with me :(

Maybe just some break-through bleeding. I wouldn't worry about it too much. If it gets heavier and still not like AF, I would consult your doctor just in case. Otherwise, take it easy and wait it out! :hugs:


----------



## chimmi

Wishing1010 said:


> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> You have to hold pee for 4 hours? I can't do that! Crikey didnt realise that... Will try tomorrow afternoon? are you not supposed to use fmu?
> 
> I'm using CB Digital OPK, and the instructions do say it's okay to use FMU. However, LH surges tend to happen in middle of the day, so you might not catch your positive if you are only testing first thing in the morning. That's why they suggest to hold your urine for 4 hours and test mid-day. I saw great results when I was waiting until about 2:00 PM to test. The positive was unmistakable! Some women also test 2 times a day, that way they have a better chance of not missing their surge. But, when in doubt and not seeing + on the OPK, always BD every other day. :)Click to expand...

Oh im using horrible cheap ebay opks I doubt they even work at all! We are bd ing every other from last day of my last period just to be sure..!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Chimmi just control your fluid intake 4 hours before testing. No need to hold pee.


----------



## SweetPea3200

WannaBeMama29 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> This is my first post and the very first group I would like to join. I have been TTC for about a year now-some months casually, other months more timed. My husband and I have both been tested and the doc says we both are healthy. He has a high count. I have open tubes and ovulate monthly. I think we have just had some trouble with nailing down the timing and I don't trust OPK's! On the months I charted, I would ovulate the same day as my OPK turned positive. That's not good! I heard that it's better to get all the spermies in before you O, and OPK's might have been preventing us from doing that.
> 
> Soooooooooooooo I am ready to give this SMEP a whirl and would love a TTC buddy for this cycle. AF came this am so I am on CD1. Is anyone else on the same day as me so we can share this TTC rollercoaster together?

Hey there!
I just joined this thread too, all these ladies are super nice. I'm on CD2 so we're pretty close! My cycles are 29-33 days. What about yours? I'm planning on experimenting with charting and OPKs this month. I would definitely trust your charts before the OPKs but they seems to work for some ladies. I think I just need to get a better handle on my cylce!


----------



## Wishing1010

MrsWKJ said:


> Chimmi just control your fluid intake 4 hours before testing. No need to hold pee.

Oh, really? Wow, that is so helpful to me!!!! I have tried my best to hold it for the 4 hours but man, that was painful. Hahaha! Thanks for saying that, I will try to cut back on the water until after I use the OPK. :)


----------



## chimmi

Wishing1010 said:


> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> Chimmi just control your fluid intake 4 hours before testing. No need to hold pee.
> 
> Oh, really? Wow, that is so helpful to me!!!! I have tried my best to hold it for the 4 hours but man, that was painful. Hahaha! Thanks for saying that, I will try to cut back on the water until after I use the OPK. :)Click to expand...

Do you mean not drink loads? Will try that. I'm trying to drink more to prevent headaches and to be healthier lol


----------



## MrsWKJ

SweetPea3200 said:


> WannaBeMama29 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> This is my first post and the very first group I would like to join. I have been TTC for about a year now-some months casually, other months more timed. My husband and I have both been tested and the doc says we both are healthy. He has a high count. I have open tubes and ovulate monthly. I think we have just had some trouble with nailing down the timing and I don't trust OPK's! On the months I charted, I would ovulate the same day as my OPK turned positive. That's not good! I heard that it's better to get all the spermies in before you O, and OPK's might have been preventing us from doing that.
> 
> Soooooooooooooo I am ready to give this SMEP a whirl and would love a TTC buddy for this cycle. AF came this am so I am on CD1. Is anyone else on the same day as me so we can share this TTC rollercoaster together?
> 
> Hey there!
> I just joined this thread too, all these ladies are super nice. I'm on CD2 so we're pretty close! My cycles are 29-33 days. What about yours? I'm planning on experimenting with charting and OPKs this month. I would definitely trust your charts before the OPKs but they seems to work for some ladies. I think I just need to get a better handle on my cylce!Click to expand...

Welcome ladies! Hope SMEP works for both of you. 
Wannabemama did you get hsg done to check your tubes? Is it painful? 


chimmi once you know when you O, from next month you can try doing Opks twice a day before that you can do once a day. So would be easier to control water intake once a day for 3-4 hours till you reach ovulation time.


----------



## beaglemom

MrsWKJ said:


> SweetPea3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WannaBeMama29 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> This is my first post and the very first group I would like to join. I have been TTC for about a year now-some months casually, other months more timed. My husband and I have both been tested and the doc says we both are healthy. He has a high count. I have open tubes and ovulate monthly. I think we have just had some trouble with nailing down the timing and I don't trust OPK's! On the months I charted, I would ovulate the same day as my OPK turned positive. That's not good! I heard that it's better to get all the spermies in before you O, and OPK's might have been preventing us from doing that.
> 
> Soooooooooooooo I am ready to give this SMEP a whirl and would love a TTC buddy for this cycle. AF came this am so I am on CD1. Is anyone else on the same day as me so we can share this TTC rollercoaster together?
> 
> Hey there!
> I just joined this thread too, all these ladies are super nice. I'm on CD2 so we're pretty close! My cycles are 29-33 days. What about yours? I'm planning on experimenting with charting and OPKs this month. I would definitely trust your charts before the OPKs but they seems to work for some ladies. I think I just need to get a better handle on my cylce!Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome ladies! Hope SMEP works for both of you.
> Wannabemama did you get hsg done to check your tubes? Is it painful?
> 
> 
> chimmi once you know when you O, from next month you can try doing Opks twice a day before that you can do once a day. So would be easier to control water intake once a day for 3-4 hours till you reach ovulation time.Click to expand...

I am getting an HSG tomorrow. I will let you know how it goes. I am excited & nervous. I hope everything is good & that it flushes me out. There have been positive results just after getting the scan even though it is not meant to be used to boost fertility...just look for signs of blockage.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p.../679374-hsg-many-fell-pregnant-after-hsg.html


----------



## SCgirl

AF is gone, and am now on CD 5. Time for SMEP Round 2! One very odd thing- last night I had the closest I've had yet to a +opk (almost, but not quite). It started to fade again today... May start to BD every other day now, just in case! (Prob too early, but I'm ok with that!)


----------



## tori0713

SCgirl said:


> AF is gone, and am now on CD 5. Time for SMEP Round 2! One very odd thing- last night I had the closest I've had yet to a +opk (almost, but not quite). It started to fade again today... May start to BD every other day now, just in case! (Prob too early, but I'm ok with that!)

Never too early to start BDing. We have been BDing every other day this cycle, with the exception of now, because I'm sure I'm ovulating this evening as I had a major surge this morning. Hoping that we all have sticky little beans!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Good Luck to everyone! :dust:
I'm really hoping this is the month for me but I'm not sure if it'll work since OH is out of town a lot for work in September. if not, the charting will be especially useful in october once I see how my schedule is. Is anyone hoping for any gender in particular? I've heard of the Shettles method but I'm not sure how much stock I put in it. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Marqelle93

I am conflicted when it comes to gender.

I want a boy because my husband will be SOOOOOO thrilled to be able to teach him Jiu Jitsu and take him to his gym with him and do all the boy things.

I want a girl because my mom and grandma would just love to have this little granddaughter to dress up and do her hair and all that.

Either one will be absolutely perfect for me, obviously, but I think I am leaning more for a boy.


----------



## chimmi

We want a girl... Its all my OH talks about we've named her already lol, but I'm convinced that if we did get pg then we would have a boy, which would be fine (we've named him too!)


----------



## Marqelle93

Oh I picked out names 2 years ago haha. Although they change every couple months.


----------



## endlessblue

Marqelle have you tested again yet?


----------



## Wishing1010

Hi Ladies! Got my smiley face OPK last night, however, my body decided it was going to get a stomach bug the moment we start trying to BD. Argh!!! Been sick all night. :( Hoping to feel better tonight but fear it is already too late as my temp shot up this morning.


----------



## LiLi2

Aw man, sorry Wishing :( have you BD the days leading up to the +OPK? Feel better!

OH surprised me AGAIN last night, 1-2 DPO. I was going to give him the night off but he was so frisky! So we BD 8, 10, 12, 13, 14, 15, and 16. O day was either 14 or 15. We haven't done it that much since we were so newly in love! :haha: 2-3 DPO now and feeling strangely calm about the 2WW. We'll see how long that lasts, lol.


----------



## endlessblue

I'm still spotting lightly, 5dpo(ish) according to opks but this spotting is how af started last cycle... :shrug:


----------



## Wishing1010

LiLi2 said:


> Aw man, sorry Wishing :( have you BD the days leading up to the +OPK?
> 
> OH surprised me AGAIN last night, 1-2 DPO. I was going to give him the night off but he was so frisky! So we BD 8, 10, 12, 13, 14, 15, and 16. We haven't done it that much since we first realized we were so newly in love! :haha: 2-3 DPO now and feeling strangely calm about the 2WW. We'll see how long that lasts, lol.

Assuming O occurred last night (Wednesday) we BD'ed on Tuesday, and this past Sunday. Maybe that's enough...:( Definitely going to throw tonight in there as well, can't hurt!

Oooo!!!! That's an awesome BD schedule, sounds like you have had a fun month! ;) And, it's definitely a stress reliever, which is great to have during the TWW. FX for you!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

endlessblue said:


> I'm still spotting lightly, 5dpo(ish) according to opks but this spotting is how af started last cycle... :shrug:

FX for you! It's not unusual to have some spotting..just take it easy!


----------



## LiLi2

Wishing, you BD the day before O! That alone gives you a great chance :) Won't hurt to dance tonight too :winkwink:


----------



## asmcsm

11DPO over here. Temps are staying high and chart appears triphasic, but still BFN this morning :? Hoping that ill just get a BFP later, last time I didn't get one until 15DPO


----------



## Wishing1010

asmcsm said:


> 11DPO over here. Temps are staying high and chart appears triphasic, but still BFN this morning :? Hoping that ill just get a BFP later, last time I didn't get one until 15DPO

Your chart looks AMAZING!!! FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

LiLi2 said:


> Wishing, you BD the day before O! That alone gives you a great chance :) Won't hurt to dance tonight too :winkwink:

Yay!!!! That gives me some hope!!!!! :) :happydance:


----------



## tori0713

Officially starting my first TWW and am 1dpo/CD16. Negative OPK this morning with SMU. Hopefully I will be kept busy with an interview on Tuesday that hopefully leads to a job! 

What day do you recommend starting to test?


----------



## Wishing1010

tori0713 said:


> Officially starting my first TWW and am 1dpo/CD16. Negative OPK this morning with SMU. Hopefully I will be kept busy with an interview on Tuesday that hopefully leads to a job!
> 
> What day do you recommend starting to test?

I would say 14 DPO is a safe time to start testing, testing beforehand can lead to false negatives and a waste of money!


----------



## LiLi2

Woohoo, Tori! I'm in my first "official" TWW as well. I would not start testing until at least 12 DPO or the day of/after when AF should arrive. I only have a 12 day LP this month, so I'll be testing at 12 DPO, September 8. :) When is AF due for you?


----------



## tori0713

Hoping that I have a 14 day LP, but it's my first month off BC so anything is possible. If it does stick to 14 days then AF is due Sept 11th :)


----------



## Wishing1010

tori0713 said:


> Hoping that I have a 14 day LP, but it's my first month off BC so anything is possible. If it does stick to 14 days then AF is due Sept 11th :)

That's when mine is due to start! I am going out of town for a conference from the 10th - 13th so I want to try testing the 10th. Otherwise, AF will be visiting me while I'm away from home. Maybe she won't find me there! :)


----------



## fairyy

asmcsm said:


> 11DPO over here. Temps are staying high and chart appears triphasic, but still BFN this morning :? Hoping that ill just get a BFP later, last time I didn't get one until 15DPO

I got a feeling that u are going to get a BFP. Your chart look amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## fairyy

LiLi2 said:


> Aw man, sorry Wishing :( have you BD the days leading up to the +OPK? Feel better!
> 
> OH surprised me AGAIN last night, 1-2 DPO. I was going to give him the night off but he was so frisky! So we BD 8, 10, 12, 13, 14, 15, and 16. O day was either 14 or 15. We haven't done it that much since we were so newly in love! :haha: 2-3 DPO now and feeling strangely calm about the 2WW. We'll see how long that lasts, lol.

U have done it gal on all the right days. Now wait for that BFP coming your way in few days. :)


----------



## fairyy

So here I am at 11dpo. Will start doing OPK from tomorrow. We did BD on cd10 morning. So my question is will it be ok if we do it on cd12 night or have to do it in the morning ? Does it matter if we do it some day in the morning and some day in the night when following this SMEP ???


----------



## Wishing1010

fairyy said:


> So here I am at 11dpo. Will start doing OPK from tomorrow. We did BD on cd10 morning. So my question is will it be ok if we do it on cd12 night or have to do it in the morning ? Does it matter if we do it some day in the morning and some day in the night when following this SMEP ???

I think you are supposed to not go more than 48 hrs without BD'ing.


----------



## fairyy

Oh is it !!!


----------



## asmcsm

fairyy said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 11DPO over here. Temps are staying high and chart appears triphasic, but still BFN this morning :? Hoping that ill just get a BFP later, last time I didn't get one until 15DPO
> 
> I got a feeling that u are going to get a BFP. Your chart look amazing. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you, I certainly hope so. My symptoms have been more promising this cycle than ever before just killing me to not see those lines yet!


----------



## fairyy

It will show up in next few days. :)


----------



## fairyy

So then I will be doing it during night from CD12. Is that ok ? I ovulate normally on CD14/15.


----------



## Pearly86

asmcsm said:


> 11DPO over here. Temps are staying high and chart appears triphasic, but still BFN this morning :? Hoping that ill just get a BFP later, last time I didn't get one until 15DPO

wow dear,
your chart looks really good to me..i am so sure u getting ur BFP..FX!!! keep updated!!
:thumbup::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Pearly86

fairyy said:



> So here I am at 11dpo. Will start doing OPK from tomorrow. We did BD on cd10 morning. So my question is will it be ok if we do it on cd12 night or have to do it in the morning ? Does it matter if we do it some day in the morning and some day in the night when following this SMEP ???

Hey Fairyy,
Maintaining the same time will not add to any confusion like if you plan to do it in eve then it will be every alternate eve..so plan that way it will make things simpler..


----------



## fairyy

Thank you Pearly. I will do it every other night then till I get +opk. Then every night. So excited will be testing from tomorrow. :)


----------



## Pearly86

yay good luck dear wish you success in catching that eggy!!!


----------



## beaglemom

My scan was postponed until tomorrow :S


----------



## tori0713

Sorry beaglemom, I hope tomorrow brings you answers!

Fairyy sending lots of baby dust your way!

We are off the BD radar now (thank goodness, my lady parts were getting very sore) we went CD5, 8, 10, 12, 14, and 15 with O being on CD 15. I definitely don't even feel in the mood to get another night of BDing in tonight. Do you ladies think that's ok? I know SMEP is 3 consecutive days around O, but I'm so exhausted from all the babymaking.


----------



## asmcsm

tori0713 said:


> Sorry beaglemom, I hope tomorrow brings you answers!
> 
> Fairyy sending lots of baby dust your way!
> 
> We are off the BD radar now (thank goodness, my lady parts were getting very sore) we went CD5, 8, 10, 12, 14, and 15 with O being on CD 15. I definitely don't even feel in the mood to get another night of BDing in tonight. Do you ladies think that's ok? I know SMEP is 3 consecutive days around O, but I'm so exhausted from all the babymaking.

You should be fine. The cycle I got my previous BFP DH and I only BD'ed the day before and twice on the day of ovulation.


----------



## LiLi2

Don't stress over getting another one in tonight, Tori. You have BD on all of the really important days :) It's much more likely that one will conceive by BDing during the days leading up to ovulation than the day of or the day after. SMEP just covers those days for women who may ovulate later than the day after their +OPK. You are good!


----------



## Wishing1010

asmcsm said:


> tori0713 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry beaglemom, I hope tomorrow brings you answers!
> 
> Fairyy sending lots of baby dust your way!
> 
> We are off the BD radar now (thank goodness, my lady parts were getting very sore) we went CD5, 8, 10, 12, 14, and 15 with O being on CD 15. I definitely don't even feel in the mood to get another night of BDing in tonight. Do you ladies think that's ok? I know SMEP is 3 consecutive days around O, but I'm so exhausted from all the babymaking.
> 
> You should be fine. The cycle I got my previous BFP DH and I only BD'ed the day before and twice on the day of ovulation.Click to expand...

I wish we could have hit O day...but darn stomach bug got me. I hate that but glad we did get in the day before O, and will also tonight. Wow, I don't think we've BD'ed twice in one day in FOREVER! lol. We've never really had that much of a sex drive, so doing the SMEP is a challenge for us. I know we didn't hit the mark this month, but will definitely follow the plan in it's entirety next month, if my stomach doesn't act up again. :)


----------



## fairyy

tori0713 said:


> Sorry beaglemom, I hope tomorrow brings you answers!
> 
> Fairyy sending lots of baby dust your way!
> 
> We are off the BD radar now (thank goodness, my lady parts were getting very sore) we went CD5, 8, 10, 12, 14, and 15 with O being on CD 15. I definitely don't even feel in the mood to get another night of BDing in tonight. Do you ladies think that's ok? I know SMEP is 3 consecutive days around O, but I'm so exhausted from all the babymaking.

U are good. Don't worry. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsWKJ

GL tori. wishing1010 and fairy!! :) and LiLi is right dont stress yourselves. This is just a plan try to follow as much as you can and if you somehow miss a day or two its alright.

Oh beaglemom goodluck for tomorrow! hope your scan goes perfect. :hugs:


----------



## floridasian

Hi MrsWKJ, have you tested yet? Can't wait to hear your good news!!


----------



## Marqelle93

Questions for those of you who temp.

When you are pregnant does your temperature keep getting higher little by little in those days before your missed period and the days right after? Or does it just climb a little and stay there?

Just wondering because I didn't temp this cycle, my period has not arrived on time and I don't feel it coming on. So do you think that if I were to take my temp starting tomorrow just for fun that I would be able to tell if my temps were rising at all or if it wouldn't tell me anything?

Sorry if that's hard to understand, but I have never temped, and I know that it's best to start at the beginning of your cycle although getting extra info isn't bad. But I want to see if I can tell ANYTHING about what's going on right now. At the very least I would be able to see a drop if/when AF comes right?


----------



## endlessblue

5dpo(ish) and still losing pale brown/pink discharge, no cramps, but I now also suddenly have thrush... Has anyone else had these symptoms? I can't help but think it's a bad sign :(


----------



## chimmi

Ff says my suspected ov date is CD 17...
I've only just started using ff. Isn't cd 15 the norm?


----------



## asmcsm

chimmi said:


> Ff says my suspected ov date is CD 17...
> I've only just started using ff. Isn't cd 15 the norm?

O date is different for everyone. The "standard" o date is cd14 and LP is 14 days because it's assumed everyone has a 28 day cycle(so not true) For me CD16 was my normal o day before my miscarriage now I'm at CD17 for O and I have a LP of 16 days so I used to be a 32day cycle but now I'm 33days.


----------



## asmcsm

Marqelle93 said:


> Questions for those of you who temp.
> 
> When you are pregnant does your temperature keep getting higher little by little in those days before your missed period and the days right after? Or does it just climb a little and stay there?
> 
> Just wondering because I didn't temp this cycle, my period has not arrived on time and I don't feel it coming on. So do you think that if I were to take my temp starting tomorrow just for fun that I would be able to tell if my temps were rising at all or if it wouldn't tell me anything?
> 
> Sorry if that's hard to understand, but I have never temped, and I know that it's best to start at the beginning of your cycle although getting extra info isn't bad. But I want to see if I can tell ANYTHING about what's going on right now. At the very least I would be able to see a drop if/when AF comes right?

Generally the temps will climb throughout the LP and then just sustain themselves at a certain level if you're pregnant. You could temp to see if they're staying up and not dropping which would mean af, but you have no coverline to see when it drops below. Most likely you wouldn't get a lot of info from temping though since you have no pre-o temps to compare to.


----------



## chimmi

Oh ok. I've tracked my periods now for 2 years and have nan average 30 day cycle. I haven't tracked ov successfully yet but havent tried that hard


----------



## chimmi

asmcsm said:


> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> Ff says my suspected ov date is CD 17...
> I've only just started using ff. Isn't cd 15 the norm?
> 
> O date is different for everyone. The "standard" o date is cd14 and LP is 14 days because it's assumed everyone has a 28 day cycle(so not true) For me CD16 was my normal o day before my miscarriage now I'm at CD17 for O and I have a LP of 16 days so I used to be a 32day cycle but now I'm 33days.Click to expand...

Ok thanks. I've tracked my periods now for two years and have an average cycle of 30 days. Haven't successfully tracked or recorded any ovulation so have no idea when in my cycle or even IF I ovulate.. so kind of doing it blind. But trying to DTD every other day from last day of period..


----------



## asmcsm

chimmi said:


> Oh ok. I've tracked my periods now for 2 years and have nan average 30 day cycle. I haven't tracked ov successfully yet but havent tried that hard

Once you figure out when you ovulate you'll know your leutal phase too. Avg leutal phase is 12-16 days so you probably o between CD14-18


----------



## chimmi

asmcsm said:


> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> Oh ok. I've tracked my periods now for 2 years and have nan average 30 day cycle. I haven't tracked ov successfully yet but havent tried that hard
> 
> Once you figure out when you ovulate you'll know your leutal phase too. Avg leutal phase is 12-16 days so you probably o between CD14-18Click to expand...

Ok thanks. ive always tried to DTD around CD12 onwards and hasnt worked so thought maybe i ov early... Have DTD 4 times since CD 5 and im CD10 now so figers crossed if we keep it up..! Getting digital opks Monday so will hopefully get clearer idea as cheapies seem rubbish!


----------



## asmcsm

chimmi said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> Oh ok. I've tracked my periods now for 2 years and have nan average 30 day cycle. I haven't tracked ov successfully yet but havent tried that hard
> 
> Once you figure out when you ovulate you'll know your leutal phase too. Avg leutal phase is 12-16 days so you probably o between CD14-18Click to expand...
> 
> Ok thanks. ive always tried to DTD around CD12 onwards and hasnt worked so thought maybe i ov early... Have DTD 4 times since CD 5 and im CD10 now so figers crossed if we keep it up..! Getting digital opks Monday so will hopefully get clearer idea as cheapies seem rubbish!Click to expand...

Well, it's unlikely you O sooner than CD12 because that would give you a 18day LP, which technically if your temps stay up past 18days you should be pregnant. You should be fine if you can BD EOD between CD 10 and 18


----------



## MIZZYD

Hi Ladies, Not much to report for me. 8DPO and FF is predicting AF on Aug 31 (with 9 day LP) and OF on Sep 2 (with 11 day LP), both short LP, but hoping vitex and Vit B6 work.


----------



## chimmi

asmcsm said:


> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> Oh ok. I've tracked my periods now for 2 years and have nan average 30 day cycle. I haven't tracked ov successfully yet but havent tried that hard
> 
> Once you figure out when you ovulate you'll know your leutal phase too. Avg leutal phase is 12-16 days so you probably o between CD14-18Click to expand...
> 
> Ok thanks. ive always tried to DTD around CD12 onwards and hasnt worked so thought maybe i ov early... Have DTD 4 times since CD 5 and im CD10 now so figers crossed if we keep it up..! Getting digital opks Monday so will hopefully get clearer idea as cheapies seem rubbish!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it's unlikely you O sooner than CD12 because that would give you a 18day LP, which technically if your temps stay up past 18days you should be pregnant. You should be fine if you can BD EOD between CD 10 and 18Click to expand...

Ok thanks! I can't temp properly coz I sleep with my mouth open so its difficult and not precise..


----------



## asmcsm

chimmi said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> Oh ok. I've tracked my periods now for 2 years and have nan average 30 day cycle. I haven't tracked ov successfully yet but havent tried that hard
> 
> Once you figure out when you ovulate you'll know your leutal phase too. Avg leutal phase is 12-16 days so you probably o between CD14-18Click to expand...
> 
> Ok thanks. ive always tried to DTD around CD12 onwards and hasnt worked so thought maybe i ov early... Have DTD 4 times since CD 5 and im CD10 now so figers crossed if we keep it up..! Getting digital opks Monday so will hopefully get clearer idea as cheapies seem rubbish!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it's unlikely you O sooner than CD12 because that would give you a 18day LP, which technically if your temps stay up past 18days you should be pregnant. You should be fine if you can BD EOD between CD 10 and 18Click to expand...
> 
> Ok thanks! I can't temp properly coz I sleep with my mouth open so its difficult and not precise..Click to expand...

Have you considered temping vaginally? The temps are usually much more accurate. I breathe through my mouth when I sleep as well and my temps were super erratic when I temped orally


----------



## Pearly86

asmcsm said:


> tori0713 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry beaglemom, I hope tomorrow brings you answers!
> 
> Fairyy sending lots of baby dust your way!
> 
> We are off the BD radar now (thank goodness, my lady parts were getting very sore) we went CD5, 8, 10, 12, 14, and 15 with O being on CD 15. I definitely don't even feel in the mood to get another night of BDing in tonight. Do you ladies think that's ok? I know SMEP is 3 consecutive days around O, but I'm so exhausted from all the babymaking.
> 
> You should be fine. The cycle I got my previous BFP DH and I only BD'ed the day before and twice on the day of ovulation.Click to expand...

Hey asmcsm,
just wanted to know more clearly on this you bd'ed the day before your 
*+opk *and twice on the next day (two times a single day?)


----------



## asmcsm

Pearly86 said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tori0713 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry beaglemom, I hope tomorrow brings you answers!
> 
> Fairyy sending lots of baby dust your way!
> 
> We are off the BD radar now (thank goodness, my lady parts were getting very sore) we went CD5, 8, 10, 12, 14, and 15 with O being on CD 15. I definitely don't even feel in the mood to get another night of BDing in tonight. Do you ladies think that's ok? I know SMEP is 3 consecutive days around O, but I'm so exhausted from all the babymaking.
> 
> You should be fine. The cycle I got my previous BFP DH and I only BD'ed the day before and twice on the day of ovulation.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey asmcsm,
> just wanted to know more clearly on this you bd'ed the day before your
> *+opk *and twice on the next day (two times a single day?)Click to expand...

Generally I get pos OPKs the day before and day of o. We bd'd once the day of the first positive opk(cd15) and twice(am and pm) on the day of the second positive opk(cd16) then cd 17 was negative


----------



## MrsWKJ

endlessblue said:


> 5dpo(ish) and still losing pale brown/pink discharge, no cramps, but I now also suddenly have thrush... Has anyone else had these symptoms? I can't help but think it's a bad sign :(

Someone posted here a week or so go about brown/pink discharge for 5 days before af and got her bfp , hope its a good sign for you too dear. fx!

I hope it helps you heard good things about them both. Vitex regulates cycles and b6 lengthens lp. if your cycles are regular you just need b6 x


----------



## Jett55

The closer I am to af the more I start feeling out. Anyone else?


----------



## beaglemom

MrsWKJ said:


> Just thought of making a seperate thread for all the ladies out there who are planning to do SMEP this cycle including myself :) FX!!
> I'm currently on CD 9.
> 
> 
> *SPERM MEETS EGG PLAN*​
> you will try every other day starting on the eighth day of your cycle (CD8). The timing of this is based on how long sperm live, realistically a few days under ideal conditions. On the tenth day of your cycle (CD10) you will begin daily testing with OPKs (ovulation prediction kits) and upon receiving a positive OPK you will try 3 more days in a row. Skip one day and give it one more try.​
> 
> *Currently on SMEP*​
> Tww= [-o&lt;
> Marqelle93 [-o&lt;
> MrsWKJ :witch:
> beaglemom :witch:
> oski22
> Gradstudent
> Biddes29 :witch:
> SCgirl :witch:
> Vids
> floridasian [-o&lt;
> TahoeDreams23
> Sabster
> endlessblue [-o&lt;
> Felix26
> BumptasticMTY [-o&lt;
> amygrrrango
> love4ever2013
> MIZZYD [-o&lt;
> Jett55
> michelle8733
> asmcsm [-o&lt;
> H loves T
> mh_ccl
> jerryjo :bfp:
> kimiflo [-o&lt;
> prgirl_11 [-o&lt;
> fairyy
> LiLi2
> Wishing1010​

MrsWKJ, since we updated the name of the thread, reset me because AF is gone & we are moving on to a new cycle!!!!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Okay beaglemom :) I've changed the first page list check it out and if anyone else needs update lemme know! :)


----------



## floridasian

Yeah me too..AF got me.


----------



## MrsWKJ

floridasian said:


> Hi MrsWKJ, have you tested yet? Can't wait to hear your good news!!

Dont know how i missed your post, well the witch got me :( What about you dear? hows it going so far?


----------



## floridasian

MrsWKJ said:


> floridasian said:
> 
> 
> Hi MrsWKJ, have you tested yet? Can't wait to hear your good news!!
> 
> Dont know how i missed your post, well the witch got me :( What about you dear? hows it going so far?Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that. :hugs:

My temp dropped two days into AF so I'm now onto cycle 3. I bought one of those SpermCheck fertility thing from Walgreens for DH since neither of us have ever been tested and it's much cheaper and easier for him to test first I thought I'd try it. A little nervous to see how it turns out (we're testing tomorrow).


----------



## Wishing1010

MrsWKJ said:



> Okay beaglemom :) I've changed the first page list check it out and if anyone else needs update lemme know! :)

You can go ahead and add the TWW smiley to me :) Thank you!


----------



## MrsWKJ

floridasian said:


> My temp dropped two days into AF so I'm now onto cycle 3. I bought one of those SpermCheck fertility thing from Walgreens for DH since neither of us have ever been tested and it's much cheaper and easier for him to test first I thought I'd try it. A little nervous to see how it turns out (we're testing tomorrow).

Oh Good luck dear! Hope his count is good. My Dh got his SA done during our second cycle. Its good to get it done early than finding out later that something that could be fixed early was delaying things. Really hope his results come out good. Are you gonna be doing smep this cycle too?



Wishing1010 said:


> You can go ahead and add the TWW smiley to me :) Thank you!

okay wishing 1010 GL for the tww dear :)


----------



## beaglemom

Just saw a kindle book that is free on amazon called charting your way to conception. I did not download it (I have not gotten into charting) but the preview seemed to have some good info.


----------



## LiLi2

Oh yeah, TWW here too! 

Sorry MrsKWJ and Floridasian :hugs:


----------



## floridasian

Yes ma'am - I'm giving SMEP one more try! :)


----------



## tori0713

I'm in the TWW and definitely need to be kept sane. My OPK was negative this morning and this afternoon, so I'm officially 1dpo. 

Baby dust to all you ladies who the witch got and that September brings us all BFPs!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Sorry to all the ladies who AF got so far. I'm only on CD3 so I'm still feeling the pain. My OH is away a lot this month so I was hoping I could get some advice about doing an adjust SMEP. According to FF I'll probably ovulate Sept 12,13, or 14. OH is definitely going to be leaving the morning of the 13th. Do you think if we BD on the 11, 12, and possibly the morning of the 13th we might be able to catch the eggie? He'll be back on the evening of the 15th, but that will probably be too late hey? I will also use OPKs this month so I have an idea of when O occurs. Hopefully it happens on the 12th so that I don't miss it!


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> Someone posted here a week or so go about brown/pink discharge for 5 days before af and got her bfp , hope its a good sign for you too dear. fx!
> 
> I hope it helps you heard good things about them both. Vitex regulates cycles and b6 lengthens lp. if your cycles are regular you just need b6 x

If I hadn't tested with OPKs this month I would have assumed it was af starting, so I'm doubting the OPKs which is just mega confusing! Could they possibly have been wrong? 

So sorry to hear the witch got you :( Fingers crossed this cycle brings a bfp for you!! x


----------



## CM Punk

Hey there!

Could you please add me to the list? This is our third month trying, but this will be the first time we use the SMEP. 

Thanks in advance :) Best wishes and lots of baby dust to everyone~


----------



## Wishing1010

My chart is making me mad...had a temp drop this morning, all negative OPK's yesterday. Now, I'm confused!
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4472d2

Oh, and I am testing religiously at 5 AM everyday except for the Saturday's that you see on here. Will be setting my alarm this weekend though, so I can get the most accurate results at this pivotal time.


----------



## Wishing1010

CM Punk said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Could you please add me to the list? This is our third month trying, but this will be the first time we use the SMEP.
> 
> Thanks in advance :) Best wishes and lots of baby dust to everyone~

Hi! Welcome to the thread! Good luck this cycle, keeping my FX for you!!!!


----------



## moni77

Please add me with the TWW symbol...


----------



## SCgirl

@wishing1010- opks can show positive up to 48 hours before ovulation- maybe you caught the surge early and can expect o today / a rise tomorrow? (Or numerous false positives could be a sign of pcos... Or a body getting ready to o but for some reason not...)
Good luck!


----------



## asmcsm

Wishing1010 said:


> My chart is making me mad...had a temp drop this morning, all negative OPK's yesterday. Now, I'm confused!
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4472d2
> 
> Oh, and I am testing religiously at 5 AM everyday except for the Saturday's that you see on here. Will be setting my alarm this weekend though, so I can get the most accurate results at this pivotal time.

Looks like you could either be getting a fall back rise, you had a mini surge and didn't actually o yet or you're having an annovulatory cycle. Only more temping and more opks will tell. Good luck! Hopefully you did or will o soon!


----------



## tori0713

Baby dust to everyone! Any new updates ladies?


----------



## asmcsm

12dpo over here. Tested this morning but can't really tell if there's anything there. Looks like there might be something when I invert the pic. Saving my FRER for tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mh_ccl

I tested yesterday afternoon, thought it was a BFN. Last night I looked at it again and thought maaaaaybe there was a very faint line. So I tested today with FMU. It's darker but till faint. I think maybe it's a BFP?
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1169.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Wishing1010

asmcsm said:


> 12dpo over here. Tested this morning but can't really tell if there's anything there. Looks like there might be something when I invert the pic. Saving my FRER for tomorrow.

Ooo I think I see something!!! FX, keep us updated!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

mh_ccl said:


> I tested yesterday afternoon, thought it was a BFN. Last night I looked at it again and thought maaaaaybe there was a very faint line. So I tested today with FMU. It's darker but till faint. I think maybe it's a BFP?

I'd say that's definitely :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tori0713

Wishing1010 said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 12dpo over here. Tested this morning but can't really tell if there's anything there. Looks like there might be something when I invert the pic. Saving my FRER for tomorrow.
> 
> Ooo I think I see something!!! FX, keep us updated!!!!!Click to expand...

I definitely think I see something, too!


----------



## tori0713

Wishing1010 said:


> mh_ccl said:
> 
> 
> I tested yesterday afternoon, thought it was a BFN. Last night I looked at it again and thought maaaaaybe there was a very faint line. So I tested today with FMU. It's darker but till faint. I think maybe it's a BFP?
> 
> I'd say that's definitely :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

I would have to agree!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm afraid it might be annovulatory cycle. Everything seemed so promising, even had spotting the same day as the + OPK. :( Oh well, will keep BD'ing every other day for the rest of the cycle. Will try to hold out for another surge!


----------



## asmcsm

Congrats mh_ccl!! That's definitely positive!


----------



## SweetPea3200

mh_ccl said:


> I tested yesterday afternoon, thought it was a BFN. Last night I looked at it again and thought maaaaaybe there was a very faint line. So I tested today with FMU. It's darker but till faint. I think maybe it's a BFP?

Congrats!!! That's totally a :bfp: keep us updated on anymore tests or a doctors appointment. Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!! Goos for you:)


----------



## amygrrrango

Wishing1010 said:


> My chart is making me mad...had a temp drop this morning, all negative OPK's yesterday. Now, I'm confused!
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4472d2
> 
> Oh, and I am testing religiously at 5 AM everyday except for the Saturday's that you see on here. Will be setting my alarm this weekend though, so I can get the most accurate results at this pivotal time.

I think we are in the same boat! I am SO frustrated by my chart. Except I had seven days of positive OPKs and I realized the other morning that I sleep with my mouth open sometimes, so my temps could be completely wrong. 

Ughhh.. I'm not on meds, but came off BC in May and since then have had a 36 day cycle, followed by AF two weeks later then a 26 day cycle. So I really have no idea what's going, if I'm CD27, 11DPO or 5DPO or what. 

I think I either ovulated and it's not reflected in my temps or it's an anovulation. This is my first complete cycle of temping - I did it for half of my cycle last time and my temps were much higher (97.8+), so I think my body is ovulating, maybe just not this month?? 

Here is my chart for this month, and last month's partial is attached - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4690f6.
 



Attached Files:







Chart.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## SCgirl

MrsWKJ, would you list me in cycle 2? (CD 7 now)

I started OPKs early this cycle, and even tested with the cheap internet ones during AF (i may have become a poas addict). During AF I had more of a test line than I did most of my last cycle. It started to go away CD5, but almost immediately came back and has stayed close to the same since then.
Because my last few cycles have been short and I never got a +opk with the cheap ones, I started with First Response OPK 1x a day in addition to the cheap ones (which I've been using more often) on CD6. The cheap ones have been varying (while still having a noticeable test line). However, it's only CD7 but I'm already seeing the test line getting noticeably darker with FR OPKs (while the cheap ones look the same, despite being from the same samples)...
This is my 7th cycle using the internet strips, and I have yet to get a true + (never used any other brand, but also never started opks this early... temps make it look like I did O for 3 of the cycles though)

So here are my questions for y'all (and sorry for the lengthy post)- 
Once you start seeing a solid progression, how long does it usually take for a true positive? 
Have any of y'all had stronger test lines during AF than early/late cycle? (mine were nowhere close to +, but definitely stronger than usual)


----------



## floridasian

Congrats mh_ccl! That's totally a :bfp:!!


----------



## Wishing1010

SCgirl said:


> @wishing1010- opks can show positive up to 48 hours before ovulation- maybe you caught the surge early and can expect o today / a rise tomorrow? (Or numerous false positives could be a sign of pcos... Or a body getting ready to o but for some reason not...)
> Good luck!




asmcsm said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> My chart is making me mad...had a temp drop this morning, all negative OPK's yesterday. Now, I'm confused!
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4472d2
> 
> Oh, and I am testing religiously at 5 AM everyday except for the Saturday's that you see on here. Will be setting my alarm this weekend though, so I can get the most accurate results at this pivotal time.
> 
> Looks like you could either be getting a fall back rise, you had a mini surge and didn't actually o yet or you're having an annovulatory cycle. Only more temping and more opks will tell. Good luck! Hopefully you did or will o soon!Click to expand...




amygrrrango said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> My chart is making me mad...had a temp drop this morning, all negative OPK's yesterday. Now, I'm confused!
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4472d2
> 
> Oh, and I am testing religiously at 5 AM everyday except for the Saturday's that you see on here. Will be setting my alarm this weekend though, so I can get the most accurate results at this pivotal time.
> 
> I think we are in the same boat! I am SO frustrated by my chart. Except I had seven days of positive OPKs and I realized the other morning that I sleep with my mouth open sometimes, so my temps could be completely wrong.
> 
> Ughhh.. I'm not on meds, but came off BC in May and since then have had a 36 day cycle, followed by AF two weeks later then a 26 day cycle. So I really have no idea what's going, if I'm CD27, 11DPO or 5DPO or what.
> 
> I think I either ovulated and it's not reflected in my temps or it's an anovulation. This is my first complete cycle of temping - I did it for half of my cycle last time and my temps were much higher (97.8+), so I think my body is ovulating, maybe just not this month??
> 
> Here is my chart for this month, and last month's partial is attached - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4690f6.Click to expand...

I did the same with only testing half of last cycle. I noticed my temps were well above 98 the second half of the month. That high temp. yesterday morning got me all excited, until this morning when it was down so much. Maybe I slept with my mouth open last night and I'll see high temps the remainder of the month. 

If not, I guess it's a bad cycle. :( Ugh! Bodies are so strange, we will never be able to figure them out completely!

Your chart is very crazy! I have a feeling we will be just alike. Maybe we will release the eggs next cycle!!!!


----------



## amygrrrango

Wishing1010 said:


> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> @wishing1010- opks can show positive up to 48 hours before ovulation- maybe you caught the surge early and can expect o today / a rise tomorrow? (Or numerous false positives could be a sign of pcos... Or a body getting ready to o but for some reason not...)
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> My chart is making me mad...had a temp drop this morning, all negative OPK's yesterday. Now, I'm confused!
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4472d2
> 
> Oh, and I am testing religiously at 5 AM everyday except for the Saturday's that you see on here. Will be setting my alarm this weekend though, so I can get the most accurate results at this pivotal time.Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like you could either be getting a fall back rise, you had a mini surge and didn't actually o yet or you're having an annovulatory cycle. Only more temping and more opks will tell. Good luck! Hopefully you did or will o soon!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygrrrango said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> My chart is making me mad...had a temp drop this morning, all negative OPK's yesterday. Now, I'm confused!
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4472d2
> 
> Oh, and I am testing religiously at 5 AM everyday except for the Saturday's that you see on here. Will be setting my alarm this weekend though, so I can get the most accurate results at this pivotal time.Click to expand...
> 
> I think we are in the same boat! I am SO frustrated by my chart. Except I had seven days of positive OPKs and I realized the other morning that I sleep with my mouth open sometimes, so my temps could be completely wrong.
> 
> Ughhh.. I'm not on meds, but came off BC in May and since then have had a 36 day cycle, followed by AF two weeks later then a 26 day cycle. So I really have no idea what's going, if I'm CD27, 11DPO or 5DPO or what.
> 
> I think I either ovulated and it's not reflected in my temps or it's an anovulation. This is my first complete cycle of temping - I did it for half of my cycle last time and my temps were much higher (97.8+), so I think my body is ovulating, maybe just not this month??
> 
> Here is my chart for this month, and last month's partial is attached - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4690f6.Click to expand...
> 
> I did the same with only testing half of last cycle. I noticed my temps were well above 98 the second half of the month. That high temp. yesterday morning got me all excited, until this morning when it was down so much. Maybe I slept with my mouth open last night and I'll see high temps the remainder of the month.
> 
> If not, I guess it's a bad cycle. :( Ugh! Bodies are so strange, we will never be able to figure them out completely!
> 
> Your chart is very crazy! I have a feeling we will be just alike. Maybe we will release the eggs next cycle!!!!Click to expand...

Agree!! I just feel so much better knowing I'm not alone! :hugs:


----------



## beaglemom

Okay, so I went in today & was finally able to get my hsg scan. For those of you who may need one & are nervous, I would say there is nothing to worry about. My doc told me there would be pressure & cramping. The whole thing took about 15 minutes. There was some major cramping. I felt like my first day of my period. But it was not like I can't take it pain. It was uncomfortable. It has been about 2 hours after & i still feel very faint cramping. I have not gone to the bathroom yet, but I was told there could be spotting & the dye coming back out. So there is nothing to be nervous about.

Now as for the results. I was able to watch my x-ray while they did it. The dye went in very quickly & "spilled" in to my ovaries very fast. Sometimes they make you move around, but my doc said it wasn't necessary. She said my tubes looked good. I have to make an appointment to talk to her about the scan. I am sure there is more she needs to review. But she seemed pleased with it.

So I am hoping I have the same result as others do & the dye performs a kind of clean up process & I get my positive soon. Otherwise, we will need to move on the other testing. My husband has not had another analysis done, but I think I will wait until next cycle since I am so close to ovulation now.

I feel good about everything & just trying to stay positive. The next few months are important & I am going to try to stay positive & focused.

If anyone wants to ask anything about my scan, feel free!

GOOD LUCK LADIES!!! :thumbup:


----------



## LiLi2

Glad it went well, beaglmom. Sounds very positive :)


----------



## Wishing1010

beaglemom said:


> Okay, so I went in today & was finally able to get my hsg scan. For those of you who may need one & are nervous, I would say there is nothing to worry about. My doc told me there would be pressure & cramping. The whole thing took about 15 minutes. There was some major cramping. I felt like my first day of my period. But it was not like I can't take it pain. It was uncomfortable. It has been about 2 hours after & i still feel very faint cramping. I have not gone to the bathroom yet, but I was told there could be spotting & the dye coming back out. So there is nothing to be nervous about.
> 
> Now as for the results. I was able to watch my x-ray while they did it. The dye went in very quickly & "spilled" in to my ovaries very fast. Sometimes they make you move around, but my doc said it wasn't necessary. She said my tubes looked good. I have to make an appointment to talk to her about the scan. I am sure there is more she needs to review. But she seemed pleased with it.
> 
> So I am hoping I have the same result as others do & the dye performs a kind of clean up process & I get my positive soon. Otherwise, we will need to move on the other testing. My husband has not had another analysis done, but I think I will wait until next cycle since I am so close to ovulation now.
> 
> I feel good about everything & just trying to stay positive. The next few months are important & I am going to try to stay positive & focused.
> 
> If anyone wants to ask anything about my scan, feel free!
> 
> GOOD LUCK LADIES!!! :thumbup:

FX all works out well for you! Thank you for describing this, I was unsure of what this testing was. Hope the cramping goes away soon and your results are all positive!


----------



## fairyy

mh_ccl said:


> I tested yesterday afternoon, thought it was a BFN. Last night I looked at it again and thought maaaaaybe there was a very faint line. So I tested today with FMU. It's darker but till faint. I think maybe it's a BFP?

That's a BFP :)


----------



## fairyy

MrsWKJ said:


> floridasian said:
> 
> 
> Hi MrsWKJ, have you tested yet? Can't wait to hear your good news!!
> 
> Dont know how i missed your post, well the witch got me :( What about you dear? hows it going so far?Click to expand...

Sorry MrsWKJ and floridasian. Better luck this cycle.


----------



## fairyy

Marqelle93 : What's your update dear ?


----------



## MIZZYD

asmcsm said:


> 12dpo over here. Tested this morning but can't really tell if there's anything there. Looks like there might be something when I invert the pic. Saving my FRER for tomorrow.

Sorry, I can't see anything. 



mh_ccl said:


> I tested yesterday afternoon, thought it was a BFN. Last night I looked at it again and thought maaaaaybe there was a very faint line. So I tested today with FMU. It's darker but till faint. I think maybe it's a BFP?

I see something!! Congrats!! 


beaglemom said:


> Okay, so I went in today & was finally able to get my hsg scan. For those of you who may need one & are nervous, I would say there is nothing to worry about. My doc told me there would be pressure & cramping. The whole thing took about 15 minutes. There was some major cramping. I felt like my first day of my period. But it was not like I can't take it pain. It was uncomfortable. It has been about 2 hours after & i still feel very faint cramping. I have not gone to the bathroom yet, but I was told there could be spotting & the dye coming back out. So there is nothing to be nervous about.
> 
> Now as for the results. I was able to watch my x-ray while they did it. The dye went in very quickly & "spilled" in to my ovaries very fast. Sometimes they make you move around, but my doc said it wasn't necessary. She said my tubes looked good. I have to make an appointment to talk to her about the scan. I am sure there is more she needs to review. But she seemed pleased with it.
> 
> So I am hoping I have the same result as others do & the dye performs a kind of clean up process & I get my positive soon. Otherwise, we will need to move on the other testing. My husband has not had another analysis done, but I think I will wait until next cycle since I am so close to ovulation now.
> 
> I feel good about everything & just trying to stay positive. The next few months are important & I am going to try to stay positive & focused.
> 
> If anyone wants to ask anything about my scan, feel free!
> 
> GOOD LUCK LADIES!!! :thumbup:

FX!!


----------



## tori0713

Glad everything went well, beaglemom! I hope the test worked to flush everything out and that you get your BFP this month!


----------



## floridasian

beaglemom said:


> Okay, so I went in today & was finally able to get my hsg scan. For those of you who may need one & are nervous, I would say there is nothing to worry about. My doc told me there would be pressure & cramping. The whole thing took about 15 minutes. There was some major cramping. I felt like my first day of my period. But it was not like I can't take it pain. It was uncomfortable. It has been about 2 hours after & i still feel very faint cramping. I have not gone to the bathroom yet, but I was told there could be spotting & the dye coming back out. So there is nothing to be nervous about.
> 
> Now as for the results. I was able to watch my x-ray while they did it. The dye went in very quickly & "spilled" in to my ovaries very fast. Sometimes they make you move around, but my doc said it wasn't necessary. She said my tubes looked good. I have to make an appointment to talk to her about the scan. I am sure there is more she needs to review. But she seemed pleased with it.
> 
> So I am hoping I have the same result as others do & the dye performs a kind of clean up process & I get my positive soon. Otherwise, we will need to move on the other testing. My husband has not had another analysis done, but I think I will wait until next cycle since I am so close to ovulation now.
> 
> I feel good about everything & just trying to stay positive. The next few months are important & I am going to try to stay positive & focused.
> 
> If anyone wants to ask anything about my scan, feel free!
> 
> GOOD LUCK LADIES!!! :thumbup:

Thanks for sharing your experience and FX'ed for you!!


----------



## MrsWKJ

mh_ccl said:


> I tested yesterday afternoon, thought it was a BFN. Last night I looked at it again and thought maaaaaybe there was a very faint line. So I tested today with FMU. It's darker but till faint. I think maybe it's a BFP?

Congrats thats definitely a bfp, Congrats!! :happydance: Hope its a sticky bean! Updating you on the list!! x



beaglemom said:


> Okay, so I went in today & was finally able to get my hsg scan. For those of you who may need one & are nervous, I would say there is nothing to worry about. My doc told me there would be pressure & cramping. The whole thing took about 15 minutes. There was some major cramping. I felt like my first day of my period. But it was not like I can't take it pain. It was uncomfortable. It has been about 2 hours after & i still feel very faint cramping. I have not gone to the bathroom yet, but I was told there could be spotting & the dye coming back out. So there is nothing to be nervous about.
> 
> Now as for the results. I was able to watch my x-ray while they did it. The dye went in very quickly & "spilled" in to my ovaries very fast. Sometimes they make you move around, but my doc said it wasn't necessary. She said my tubes looked good. I have to make an appointment to talk to her about the scan. I am sure there is more she needs to review. But she seemed pleased with it.
> 
> So I am hoping I have the same result as others do & the dye performs a kind of clean up process & I get my positive soon. Otherwise, we will need to move on the other testing. My husband has not had another analysis done, but I think I will wait until next cycle since I am so close to ovulation now.
> 
> I feel good about everything & just trying to stay positive. The next few months are important & I am going to try to stay positive & focused.
> 
> If anyone wants to ask anything about my scan, feel free!
> 
> GOOD LUCK LADIES!!! :thumbup:

Thats great news!! I really hope you get a bfp this cycle. Thanks for all the information dear x.



Wishing1010 said:


> My chart is making me mad...had a temp drop this morning, all negative OPK's yesterday. Now, I'm confused!
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4472d2
> 
> Oh, and I am testing religiously at 5 AM everyday except for the Saturday's that you see on here. Will be setting my alarm this weekend though, so I can get the most accurate results at this pivotal time.

You can ovulate between 12-48 hours after LH surge so dont worry :)


----------



## Marqelle93

fairyy said:


> Marqelle93 : What's your update dear ?

15dpo, out of pregnancy tests, AF was supposed to be hear yesterday and never came. I don't feel AF cramping at ALL. I don't think she will come today either. BFN yesterday morning. Still getting tugging/pinching cramps on my sides (today it's the right more than the left, yesterday is was the left more than the right). Worse backache, but it's different, it's kind of higher up, like a mid-back ache, not lower. Still waiting for AF...


----------



## Marqelle93

beaglemom said:


> Okay, so I went in today & was finally able to get my hsg scan. For those of you who may need one & are nervous, I would say there is nothing to worry about. My doc told me there would be pressure & cramping. The whole thing took about 15 minutes. There was some major cramping. I felt like my first day of my period. But it was not like I can't take it pain. It was uncomfortable. It has been about 2 hours after & i still feel very faint cramping. I have not gone to the bathroom yet, but I was told there could be spotting & the dye coming back out. So there is nothing to be nervous about.
> 
> Now as for the results. I was able to watch my x-ray while they did it. The dye went in very quickly & "spilled" in to my ovaries very fast. Sometimes they make you move around, but my doc said it wasn't necessary. She said my tubes looked good. I have to make an appointment to talk to her about the scan. I am sure there is more she needs to review. But she seemed pleased with it.
> 
> So I am hoping I have the same result as others do & the dye performs a kind of clean up process & I get my positive soon. Otherwise, we will need to move on the other testing. My husband has not had another analysis done, but I think I will wait until next cycle since I am so close to ovulation now.
> 
> I feel good about everything & just trying to stay positive. The next few months are important & I am going to try to stay positive & focused.
> 
> If anyone wants to ask anything about my scan, feel free!
> 
> GOOD LUCK LADIES!!! :thumbup:

That is awesome that everything went well. I bet it's a huge relief. Good luck to you this cycle!


----------



## Marqelle93

mh_ccl said:


> I tested yesterday afternoon, thought it was a BFN. Last night I looked at it again and thought maaaaaybe there was a very faint line. So I tested today with FMU. It's darker but till faint. I think maybe it's a BFP?

Definitely! Congratulations that is awesome! I am so happy for you :)


----------



## chimmi

Have you tested again marquelle?


----------



## beaglemom

Marqelle93 said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> Marqelle93 : What's your update dear ?
> 
> 15dpo, out of pregnancy tests, AF was supposed to be hear yesterday and never came. I don't feel AF cramping at ALL. I don't think she will come today either. BFN yesterday morning. Still getting tugging/pinching cramps on my sides (today it's the right more than the left, yesterday is was the left more than the right). Worse backache, but it's different, it's kind of higher up, like a mid-back ache, not lower. Still waiting for AF...Click to expand...

This last time I was about a week late which NEVER happens. Very frustrating. Kept getting the neg results. At a certain point I knew it was a no, so I just wanted my period so I could move on.

Keep holding out hope, though. I read online some women do not get a positive until like 6 weeks. I was having cramps the whole time. So maybe no cramps is a good sign for you.


----------



## tori0713

Marqelle93 said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> Marqelle93 : What's your update dear ?
> 
> 15dpo, out of pregnancy tests, AF was supposed to be hear yesterday and never came. I don't feel AF cramping at ALL. I don't think she will come today either. BFN yesterday morning. Still getting tugging/pinching cramps on my sides (today it's the right more than the left, yesterday is was the left more than the right). Worse backache, but it's different, it's kind of higher up, like a mid-back ache, not lower. Still waiting for AF...Click to expand...

KMFX for you, Marquelle! I hope that you're able to test tomorrow morning. That's very bizarre about all the symptoms but no AF or BFP yet. Maybe it's just taking a while to show up?


----------



## beaglemom

beaglemom said:


> Marqelle93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> Marqelle93 : What's your update dear ?
> 
> 15dpo, out of pregnancy tests, AF was supposed to be hear yesterday and never came. I don't feel AF cramping at ALL. I don't think she will come today either. BFN yesterday morning. Still getting tugging/pinching cramps on my sides (today it's the right more than the left, yesterday is was the left more than the right). Worse backache, but it's different, it's kind of higher up, like a mid-back ache, not lower. Still waiting for AF...Click to expand...
> 
> This last time I was about a week late which NEVER happens. Very frustrating. Kept getting the neg results. At a certain point I knew it was a no, so I just wanted my period so I could move on.
> 
> Keep holding out hope, though. I read online some women do not get a positive until like 6 weeks. I was having cramps the whole time. So maybe no cramps is a good sign for you.Click to expand...

I remember you also had some ovulation confusion. You may want to invest in a clear blue monitor. You can find some used on ebay, amazon, & craigslist. The strips are pricey. A box of 30 for about $40. But usually you only use about 10 a month depending on your cycle. Your cycles are long, so you may use more. But it's only 1 strip a day when the monitor requires you to test. You may find that cheaper than the multiple tests a day.

Just a thought. I bought mine used for $100 & it came with whatever preg tests she had leftover & about 60 strips. Very good deal. I have used it one month & have enough strips left for one full month & may need more the following month.


----------



## Marqelle93

Thank you guys. It is very weird having these symptoms and nothing to show for it, not even AF. I have never been regular so I know it's just a waiting game now. 

I don't think that I could afford those monitors, but thank you for taking the time to explain them. I am just going to temp next cycle to clear up the confusion (along with OPK's so I don't miss the surge).


----------



## MIZZYD

Marquelle, are you done testing?


----------



## Marqelle93

Yes, I don't have anymore and so I am just waiting. I think if my period doesn't come in 2 more days I will get a dollar store test and try again.


----------



## endlessblue

Fingers crossed this is your bfp Marqelle! :)

I'm still spotting - this happened last cycle for 6 days before AF started so think I'm out. My cycles suddenly seem really messed up and I think it's coz I'm stressing too much :/


----------



## Marqelle93

Sorry to hear that endless :/ I would gladly trade you right now, I have never wanted my period to come like I do now.


----------



## endlessblue

Marqelle93 said:


> Sorry to hear that endless :/ I would gladly trade you right now, I have never wanted my period to come like I do now.

Have you tested again recently? When did you ovulate?


----------



## Marqelle93

I tested 2 mornings ago and BFN. I don't have anymore tests so I haven't tested since then.


----------



## endlessblue

Marqelle93 said:


> I tested 2 mornings ago and BFN. I don't have anymore tests so I haven't tested since then.

Hopefully it's just too early. Keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Marqelle93

Thank you.
But does that make sense? That I would be 15dpo today and still be getting a negative test? On FRER and wondfo?


----------



## endlessblue

Marqelle93 said:


> Thank you.
> But does that make sense? That I would be 15dpo today and still be getting a negative test? On FRER and wondfo?

You last tested at 13dpo? I've heard lots of women say that they didn't get a bfp until their period was due/late. Stay positive x


----------



## Marqelle93

Just double checked my old posts, I tested August 29th in the morning, BFN. Did not test yesterday (Aug 30) although yesterday my period was supposed to come but didn't.

Today is officially 15dpo (Aug 31) and still no AF symptoms. I may test today.


----------



## LiLi2

It is more common than people think to not get a BFP until after your period is late. The "test 5 days early" hype has made us all think that if we don't get a positive early, we're not pregnant. I could just be implanting when my period is due, so I likely won't get a + until 2-4 days after it's late! Now, that won't make me any less upset when I get a BFN when I test early, but oh well. Lol


----------



## MrsWKJ

endlessblue said:


> Fingers crossed this is your bfp Marqelle! :)
> 
> I'm still spotting - this happened last cycle for 6 days before AF started so think I'm out. My cycles suddenly seem really messed up and I think it's coz I'm stressing too much :/


Have you got your progesterone levels checked? Spotting is not a good sign before AF and can hinder implantation. Happens due to low progesterone. I hope you get your bfp but if you dont get it checked next month at 7dpo. GL dear x

fx for you marqelle


----------



## tori0713

Still hoping for you, Marquelle!

I'm symptom spotting at 3dpo (trying hard not to) and I need to get my head away from those thoughts. Ugh, why do our minds do this to us?!


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed this is your bfp Marqelle! :)
> 
> I'm still spotting - this happened last cycle for 6 days before AF started so think I'm out. My cycles suddenly seem really messed up and I think it's coz I'm stressing too much :/
> 
> 
> Have you got your progesterone levels checked? Spotting is not a good sign before AF and can hinder implantation. Happens due to low progesterone. I hope you get your bfp but if you dont get it checked next month at 7dpo. GL dear x
> 
> fx for you marqelleClick to expand...

I thought that too and it's worrying me. This whole cycle is just confusing me tbh! I won't be doing OPKs in Sept as we'll be going on holiday and I'm quite relieved about it as the stress of ttc is really getting to me now.


----------



## Marqelle93

Thanks ladies.


----------



## floridasian

We used the at-home SpermCheck Fertility kit last night to see if DH's sperm count was within normal range (at least 20 mil per milliliter) and it came back positive! Yay!:happydance: 

So now that we've got that out of the way, it's back to focusing on me!:blush:


----------



## Marqelle93

Floridasian, that's great news :)


----------



## endlessblue

Any news Marqelle?


----------



## Marqelle93

Not since the invalid test this morning. Period is now 3 days late, still no AF symptoms. I won't be testing until mid-week if AF doesn't show.


----------



## MIZZYD

FX Marquelle!


----------



## endlessblue

Marqelle93 said:


> Not since the invalid test this morning. Period is now 3 days late, still no AF symptoms. I won't be testing until mid-week if AF doesn't show.

Late af and no symptoms is a good sign! Fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## Marqelle93

I am hoping so. I mean, I usually get this distinct AF cramp that is right in the mid center of my lower abdomen, and I always know it means AF is coming. But for the past week and a half I have had this wierd pinching crampy feeling on my sides, usually concentrated on different sides each day. It is worse when I stretch or twist sideways, like it's pulling. And that gave me hope, but here we are almost 17dpo and no pos test.

I still have hope though.

Thanks for checking in.

How are you doing?


----------



## MrsWKJ

endlessblue said:


> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed this is your bfp Marqelle! :)
> 
> I'm still spotting - this happened last cycle for 6 days before AF started so think I'm out. My cycles suddenly seem really messed up and I think it's coz I'm stressing too much :/
> 
> 
> Have you got your progesterone levels checked? Spotting is not a good sign before AF and can hinder implantation. Happens due to low progesterone. I hope you get your bfp but if you dont get it checked next month at 7dpo. GL dear x
> 
> fx for you marqelleClick to expand...
> 
> I thought that too and it's worrying me. This whole cycle is just confusing me tbh! I won't be doing OPKs in Sept as we'll be going on holiday and I'm quite relieved about it as the stress of ttc is really getting to me now.Click to expand...

Thats great!! Just have fun this month! Hopefully less stress will do the trick :hugs: fx!



floridasian said:


> We used the at-home SpermCheck Fertility kit last night to see if DH's sperm count was within normal range (at least 20 mil per milliliter) and it came back positive! Yay!:happydance:
> 
> So now that we've got that out of the way, it's back to focusing on me!:blush:

Hey did you guys stopped having sex 3-5 days before taking the test? Usually they tell you to abstrain from sex for atleast 3 days before SA. If you didn't and still got positive, then you Dh's sperm are alotttt in number :D (does it tell you exact count or just positive negative??)


----------



## endlessblue

Marqelle93 said:


> I am hoping so. I mean, I usually get this distinct AF cramp that is right in the mid center of my lower abdomen, and I always know it means AF is coming. But for the past week and a half I have had this wierd pinching crampy feeling on my sides, usually concentrated on different sides each day. It is worse when I stretch or twist sideways, like it's pulling. And that gave me hope, but here we are almost 17dpo and no pos test.
> 
> I still have hope though.
> 
> Thanks for checking in.
> 
> How are you doing?

That sounds like it could be your uterus stretching. If af doesn't turn up in a week or so and still no positive test, maybe ask your doctor for a blood test? I've heard many times that some women just don't show positive on hpts for a few weeks. 

I'm good thank you, spotting has finally stopped so not really sure what to make of that! Hopefully af stays away for me too :)


----------



## MrsWKJ

Endless on which dpo are you? Have you tested yet??


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> Endless on which dpo are you? Have you tested yet??

I'm only about 8dpo I think (according to opks), so haven't tested yet :)


----------



## Marqelle93

Well the spotting around 8dpo sounds good :)

My fingers are crossed for you! Do you feel any other symptoms?

Last time I went in for a blood test it cost 200 dollars plus another 180 to see my doctor and for him to order the test.

My insurance only kicks in after a 1200 dollar deductible. So I hope the tests work/Af comes before we get to that point.


----------



## endlessblue

I've had a slight metallic taste in my mouth on and off for the last few days but nope, no symptoms otherwise. 

Wow I didn't realise it was so expensive! :(


----------



## Marqelle93

Yes it was pretty ridiculous. I had an appointment with him (that I had to wait a month for) and then the entire appointment lasted 10 minutes and all he did was schedule me a blood test at the hospital. That 10 minutes thing was almost 200 dollars. 

When the blood test came back normal, the doctor literally left a message on my phone and said "Everything is normal, we don't need to see you again".

This was after I told him I hadn't had a period in 14 months and was ttc and still not having periods.

UGH, now I am getting myself mad haha, hopefully I have no reason to see his face anytime soon.


----------



## beaglemom

Marqelle93 said:


> Yes it was pretty ridiculous. I had an appointment with him (that I had to wait a month for) and then the entire appointment lasted 10 minutes and all he did was schedule me a blood test at the hospital. That 10 minutes thing was almost 200 dollars.
> 
> When the blood test came back normal, the doctor literally left a message on my phone and said "Everything is normal, we don't need to see you again".
> 
> This was after I told him I hadn't had a period in 14 months and was ttc and still not having periods.
> 
> UGH, now I am getting myself mad haha, hopefully I have no reason to see his face anytime soon.

that's crazy. You may need a new dr


----------



## MrsWKJ

Endlessblue metallic taste n spotting are classic preg symptoms :D

Wow marqelle that's expensive. Usually our insurance covers everything, except once they declined some bloodworks for hormones, said I don't need it :/ that was for 250 dollars.

When are you getting the results in hand? That was very unprofessional approach there.


----------



## tori0713

Ugh, Marquelle, I'm sorry you're having to deal with that doctor. Is there any way you could see another doctor? I just feel awful about the way he's approaching the situation.

Endlessblue: That sounds really promising, KMFX for you!

How is everyone else doing?!


----------



## LiLi2

:hugs: Marquelle. Hope you're just getting a late BFP. 

I'm doing ok - 6 DPO today. I had lots of pinching cramps yesterday on both the left and right side. Today I'm feeling fine. My breasts are slightly tender, but that usually happens as AF approaches. Though she's not due for another week. Still have lots of creamy CM.

I'm very irritable today. Feeling extremely frustrated with OH and kind of just not wanting to be around him right now.


----------



## Felix26

hello ladies, just an update. I got my bfp last Wednesday. Very nervous and just taking it a day at a time.
Second cycle post m/c, first cycle smep. Sucessfully used smep first time with both this pregnancy and the last. I truely believ it works! Good luck everyone xx


----------



## MrsWKJ

Congratulations felix! Hope its a sticky bean, H&H 9 months dear :hugs:


----------



## floridasian

MrsWKJ said:


> floridasian said:
> 
> 
> We used the at-home SpermCheck Fertility kit last night to see if DH's sperm count was within normal range (at least 20 mil per milliliter) and it came back positive! Yay!:happydance:
> 
> So now that we've got that out of the way, it's back to focusing on me!:blush:
> 
> Hey did you guys stopped having sex 3-5 days before taking the test? Usually they tell you to abstrain from sex for atleast 3 days before SA. If you didn't and still got positive, then you Dh's sperm are alotttt in number :D (does it tell you exact count or just positive negative??)Click to expand...

The instructions says to wait at least 48 hours but no more than 7 days since the last ejaculation before testing. We waited 49 hours and it came back positive :) (although the test line wasn't as dark as the control line but instruction says not to compare the two lines).


----------



## moni77

Marqelle93 said:


> Thank you.
> But does that make sense? That I would be 15dpo today and still be getting a negative test? On FRER and wondfo?

Last month I was 17dpo when AF arrived according to the monitor and 4 days later than normal. Neg tests at 15 and 17dpo.


----------



## moni77

floridasian said:


> We used the at-home SpermCheck Fertility kit last night to see if DH's sperm count was within normal range (at least 20 mil per milliliter) and it came back positive! Yay!:happydance:
> 
> So now that we've got that out of the way, it's back to focusing on me!:blush:

I'm about to buy that...couldn't find it in any drug stores so getting it online.


----------



## moni77

Marquelle - look for a new doctor if you can. FXed for you. Try not to stress too much this week - lots of people don't get the positives for a couple of weeks. 

FXed and baby dust to everyone else as well...


----------



## Marqelle93

Thank you guys! Applying for a new doctor takes about a month to get a accepted and get an appointment around here. I am just going to wait it out. 

My worst fear is that my body only gave me my periods back for 2 cycles and is now going to back to not having them or ovulating just like it did for the last year and a half.


----------



## MIZZYD

My Update:

Temp went up today. Check out my chart.


----------



## Jett55

Your chart looks great mizzyd Fxxed for you :)


----------



## Felix26

MrsWKJ said:


> Congratulations felix! Hope its a sticky bean, H&H 9 months dear :hugs:

Thanks, one day at a time xx


----------



## Marqelle93

This was from this morning, I forgot to check on it for a little while after I took it, so I just dipped another one in the same pee so I can see how fast the test line pops up, but this is the first one of the morning after I don't know how long.
 



Attached Files:







1044830_650299478313598_768673898_n.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 5









1157490_650299428313603_101014690_n.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Marqelle93

Okay here is the one I dipped in the same pee and timed. This line came up after 6 minutes.
 



Attached Files:







1185062_650303258313220_23549016_n.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AshNAmber

That's aBFP!!! Yay :dance:


----------



## Marqelle93

no no no, it's an opk :)

I posted two posts in a row up above, one is an opk that I forgot to time. The second post I timed and the line came up after 6 minutes.


----------



## Marqelle93

I am like a test-a-holic. I wanted to see if it would change with different pee, which is normally does. And it didn't this time. Different pee, even drank a glass of chocolate milk, and the OPK is still positive.


----------



## Pearly86

Hey Guys,
Finally I am in for SMEP of september!! yay got my periods full blown normal on sept1 
CD1 starting today!!!! m so excited !!


----------



## Marqelle93

Congrats :)


----------



## AshNAmber

Marqelle93 said:


> no no no, it's an opk :)
> 
> I posted two posts in a row up above, one is an opk that I forgot to time. The second post I timed and the line came up after 6 minutes.

Dammit!! I was doing a little dance an all for real! Lol


----------



## Pearly86

@Marqelle-->did u do hpt??


----------



## Marqelle93

I don't have any, and no money to go buy more right now.


----------



## Marqelle93

AshNAmber said:


> Marqelle93 said:
> 
> 
> no no no, it's an opk :)
> 
> I posted two posts in a row up above, one is an opk that I forgot to time. The second post I timed and the line came up after 6 minutes.
> 
> Dammit!! I was doing a little dance an all for real! LolClick to expand...

Haha! False alarm! :)


----------



## AshNAmber

Marqelle93 said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marqelle93 said:
> 
> 
> no no no, it's an opk :)
> 
> I posted two posts in a row up above, one is an opk that I forgot to time. The second post I timed and the line came up after 6 minutes.
> 
> Dammit!! I was doing a little dance an all for real! LolClick to expand...
> 
> Haha! False alarm! :)Click to expand...

Blah lol still keeping my FX for you and your doctor sounds like a jerk.. You will get your BFP so you don't have to deal with him


----------



## Pearly86

:happydance:Mrs WKJ pls add me:hugs:


----------



## Jett55

Af got me :(


----------



## MrsWKJ

Wow mizzyD that's a good spike! Looking really promising! :) when are you testing.

Wow marqelle , really? We might be shifting to uk and that's my biggest fear , it takes forever to take appointments and go to docs there. Here I can get appt for the same or next day and can go to any doctor/hospital I want that's listed in my insurance.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Oh pearly I'm so glad you are back on track now! I'll add you to the list :)

Sorry jett, hope sept is your lucky month! Are you gonna give smep another try?


----------



## Marqelle93

Sorry to hear that jett :/ 

Wow MrsWKJ, that would be amazing. Here you have to pick one in your insurance, and that doctor has to be accepting new patients, which barely any of them are right now, and then you have to turn in an application. Then they have to approve it which takes at least 390 days, then you make an appointment which can be another month or more.


----------



## MIZZYD

MrsWKJ said:


> Wow mizzyD that's a good spike! Looking really promising! :) when are you testing.

Thx, I plan on testing Wed.


----------



## tori0713

Marquelle: that sounds like a pain! I'm so sorry that you have to deal with that. 

Jett: So sorry that the witch got you, but fx for the end of the month!

MizzyD: FX for you on Wednesday!!! 

AFM: I'm at 5dpo and I've been wide awake since 2:15. I had to pee and can't go back to sleep, which is unusual for me. My lower back is still off and on crampy, and my nipples hurt so bad. Lots of creamy CM, too. Other than that nothing exciting going on, just wishing for next Saturday to be here so I can test.


----------



## lweezy

I am on smep this cycle as well. I have not ovulated yet.


----------



## endlessblue

Marqelle - a strong positive opk could indicate pregnancy. You should do a hpt :)


----------



## AshNAmber

trying so hard to stay positive.. trying to hold off on taking my last HPT.. AF due in 2 days.. trying not to pay attention to any symptoms I have right now..

Update: just came back from BR and really light pink when I wiped.. was only there for one swipe.. Implantation was due on the 31st according to chart.. could it be IB? am i getting my hopes up for the let down!!.. *sigh*


----------



## beaglemom

So I am using the CB monitor. In case you don't know, you turn it on once a day & it tells you if you need to do a test strip. Basically I think it learns your cycle. I am only on cycle 2 using it. So it has me test early...I think around CD 7 or 8. Anyways, the last 2 months (I just got back to TTC after taking a long break) I have tracked, I ovulated on CD 17 or 18. First month with OPK, 2nd month with monitor & OPK. I have about a 28-30 day cycle. Mostly very regular. Except last cycle I was almost a week late which is so odd. Anyways, I had my HSG on CD 8. I have been using the monitor & today which reads CD 10 but is actually CD 11, I have a spike. Meaning 2 bars instead of one. 3 bars means peak & ovulation. That's almost a week early. Not sure if it is from my long cycle last month or the hsg. Anyways, we BD on CD 9 just because so I didn't use any help like soft cups or pre-seed. Skipped last night. Last month I started SMEP on CD 8 or 10 & it was way too early for us. We burned out before O. I guess we have strated SMEP without even knowing. S I will probably do the 3 days starting tonight. So anyways, now I am very curious about how this cycle will go. I was hoping the HSG would increase my pregnancy odds. I know ovulating early isn't a bad thing as long as you are prepared. Just curious how my body will be when it comes time for expecting my period or starting the testing. I am also excited because we are on vacation in the mountains & I was really hoping this would help us relax & just enjoy each other. Everything was all screwed up timing wise last month. This month, things are falling into place accidentally.

Anyways, sorry for the rambling. So glad I have a place to do that.


----------



## Pearly86

Marqelle93 said:


> Sorry to hear that jett :/
> 
> Wow MrsWKJ, that would be amazing. Here you have to pick one in your insurance, and that doctor has to be accepting new patients, which barely any of them are right now, and then you have to turn in an application. Then they have to approve it which takes at least 390 days, then you make an appointment which can be another month or more.

This is sounding ridiculous..this much of a wait..!! so are you done with all this formality or not...cuz i feel if someone is into ttc should do all this v early as they know they are doing all I am thinking of ladies who gets pregnant right away :wacko::wacko: i guess in that case there should be some emergency!!
cuz here in US also you have to make sure u find a doc accepting new patient also accepting ur insurance once you get that then you are done ..but insurance is a pain here too..


----------



## Pearly86

AshNAmber said:


> trying so hard to stay positive.. trying to hold off on taking my last HPT.. AF due in 2 days.. trying not to pay attention to any symptoms I have right now..
> 
> Update: just came back from BR and really light pink when I wiped.. was only there for one swipe.. Implantation was due on the 31st according to chart.. could it be IB? am i getting my hopes up for the let down!!.. *sigh*

Hey Ash,
this does sound like an IB...so dont worry as it was only for one swipe. do you spot before periods??
GL dear!!


----------



## Pearly86

MIZZYD said:


> My Update:
> 
> Temp went up today. Check out my chart.

 woww...FX for you!!! so good to see such a great chart!!


----------



## LiLi2

I can't help but feel like I'm out this month. I don't know why, I just do :(


----------



## AshNAmber

Pearly86 said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> trying so hard to stay positive.. trying to hold off on taking my last HPT.. AF due in 2 days.. trying not to pay attention to any symptoms I have right now..
> 
> Update: just came back from BR and really light pink when I wiped.. was only there for one swipe.. Implantation was due on the 31st according to chart.. could it be IB? am i getting my hopes up for the let down!!.. *sigh*
> 
> Hey Ash,
> this does sound like an IB...so dont worry as it was only for one swipe. do you spot before periods??
> GL dear!!Click to expand...

yeah i do. but its usually either early that day or day before and its more then what was there earlier.. I'm about to go to the BR again see if there is anything more or hopefully nothing or less.. thanks for encouragement, i need it

update: ok just went and there was nothing.. if there was it was so light i could barely tell


----------



## Marqelle93

Pearly86 said:


> Marqelle93 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that jett :/
> 
> Wow MrsWKJ, that would be amazing. Here you have to pick one in your insurance, and that doctor has to be accepting new patients, which barely any of them are right now, and then you have to turn in an application. Then they have to approve it which takes at least 390 days, then you make an appointment which can be another month or more.
> 
> This is sounding ridiculous..this much of a wait..!! so are you done with all this formality or not...cuz i feel if someone is into ttc should do all this v early as they know they are doing all I am thinking of ladies who gets pregnant right away :wacko::wacko: i guess in that case there should be some emergency!!
> cuz here in US also you have to make sure u find a doc accepting new patient also accepting ur insurance once you get that then you are done ..but insurance is a pain here too..Click to expand...

I live in the US. It's just this town. It's kind of smaller I guess. I feel like if I need to go in and get a blood test that I will just have to go through whatever they put me through. I don't want to get an emergency blood test because the emergency room charges ridiculous prices. I got charged 500 dollars just for them to test my pee for a UTI. But if I have to do it I will.


----------



## MrsWKJ

This is so crap!! I have never in my life waited long for an appointment so im a little freaked out :/ and insurance covers all be it emergency or otherwise and have the liberty to go to all doctors and hospital under the insurance! I dont know how i'll survive there! Oh well i guess i should start looking at insurance options i'd have there, just so i know what im getting myself into.


----------



## Marqelle93

beaglemom said:


> So I am using the CB monitor. In case you don't know, you turn it on once a day & it tells you if you need to do a test strip. Basically I think it learns your cycle. I am only on cycle 2 using it. So it has me test early...I think around CD 7 or 8. Anyways, the last 2 months (I just got back to TTC after taking a long break) I have tracked, I ovulated on CD 17 or 18. First month with OPK, 2nd month with monitor & OPK. I have about a 28-30 day cycle. Mostly very regular. Except last cycle I was almost a week late which is so odd. Anyways, I had my HSG on CD 8. I have been using the monitor & today which reads CD 10 but is actually CD 11, I have a spike. Meaning 2 bars instead of one. 3 bars means peak & ovulation. That's almost a week early. Not sure if it is from my long cycle last month or the hsg. Anyways, we BD on CD 9 just because so I didn't use any help like soft cups or pre-seed. Skipped last night. Last month I started SMEP on CD 8 or 10 & it was way too early for us. We burned out before O. I guess we have strated SMEP without even knowing. S I will probably do the 3 days starting tonight. So anyways, now I am very curious about how this cycle will go. I was hoping the HSG would increase my pregnancy odds. I know ovulating early isn't a bad thing as long as you are prepared. Just curious how my body will be when it comes time for expecting my period or starting the testing. I am also excited because we are on vacation in the mountains & I was really hoping this would help us relax & just enjoy each other. Everything was all screwed up timing wise last month. This month, things are falling into place accidentally.
> 
> Anyways, sorry for the rambling. So glad I have a place to do that.

That's odd that it's a week early, but glad you are BDing just in case. Vacationing in the mountains sounds nice, and especially during your fertile period, lucky you!


----------



## Marqelle93

If you have a good insurance plan, then you won't have to pay as much. It's just the my deductible is 1200, meaning the insurance will only kick in after I pay 1200 dollars on my own. And then it pays about 70-80% of most things.


----------



## beaglemom

Marqelle93 said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> So I am using the CB monitor. In case you don't know, you turn it on once a day & it tells you if you need to do a test strip. Basically I think it learns your cycle. I am only on cycle 2 using it. So it has me test early...I think around CD 7 or 8. Anyways, the last 2 months (I just got back to TTC after taking a long break) I have tracked, I ovulated on CD 17 or 18. First month with OPK, 2nd month with monitor & OPK. I have about a 28-30 day cycle. Mostly very regular. Except last cycle I was almost a week late which is so odd. Anyways, I had my HSG on CD 8. I have been using the monitor & today which reads CD 10 but is actually CD 11, I have a spike. Meaning 2 bars instead of one. 3 bars means peak & ovulation. That's almost a week early. Not sure if it is from my long cycle last month or the hsg. Anyways, we BD on CD 9 just because so I didn't use any help like soft cups or pre-seed. Skipped last night. Last month I started SMEP on CD 8 or 10 & it was way too early for us. We burned out before O. I guess we have strated SMEP without even knowing. S I will probably do the 3 days starting tonight. So anyways, now I am very curious about how this cycle will go. I was hoping the HSG would increase my pregnancy odds. I know ovulating early isn't a bad thing as long as you are prepared. Just curious how my body will be when it comes time for expecting my period or starting the testing. I am also excited because we are on vacation in the mountains & I was really hoping this would help us relax & just enjoy each other. Everything was all screwed up timing wise last month. This month, things are falling into place accidentally.
> 
> Anyways, sorry for the rambling. So glad I have a place to do that.
> 
> That's odd that it's a week early, but glad you are BDing just in case. Vacationing in the mountains sounds nice, and especially during your fertile period, lucky you!Click to expand...

yeh I was nervous but read online if I was past like cd 8 its ok. Just weird that im off. And not sure if it was weird cycle last month or hsg. I'm very in the mood which is good. I usually keep my husband in the loop but I already told him O was later so im gonna keep it quiet for now...unless the mood doesn't hit him.


----------



## Marqelle93

Haha, good plan. That will make it more relaxing for him I'm sure.


----------



## tori0713

Beaglemom: that's really weird you O'd early, but so nice you get to go away!

Marquelle: I am so sorry you're dealing with that crazy insurance, I've never heard of a plan that sounds as crazy as that. I really hope you can get everything straightened out soon and some answers!

LiLi: I'm trying to stay optimistic, so I really have my fingers crossed that everyone gets a BFP this month!!!

AshNAmber: Can't wait to hear about the test tomorrow, definitely sounds like it could have been late implantation!

AFM: I am not feeling well at all, and I really hope it's a good reason for not feeling well. I don't have much of an appetite, was having hot flashes all day, and still having my other symptoms of breast tenderness and sore nipples, I was up last night from 2-5a, and a very low backache. I just hope it's not AF wanting to show up early. DH even told me I looked like I was glowing. I'm really, really, really trying hard not to symptom spot, but I just feel different like something is up. I'm also trying to believe that it's just from my system's withdrawal from BC for the first time in years. I am very much trying not to get my hopes up, but it's very hard when everyone around is hoping for you to be pregnant. I feel like I will disappoint everyone with a BFN.


----------



## Marqelle93

Tested. BFN at 18dpo.

I am officially giving up this cycle.
I believe I had an anovulatory cycle since none of my OPKs truly convinced me. I will continue to have regular sex, but I have decided to start taking the vitex that I bought last week. Hopefully it helps sooner rather than later. If I do not get my period in the next 30 days, I will go to the doctor, again.


----------



## floridasian

I got three positives today at CD9 - an IC at 2 pm & 10 pm, and a positive on the ClearBlue (where the test line came up before the control line and is darker than the control line) at 10 pm. It sounds ridiculously early but at least I know! I would never know I could ovulate this early without these OPK's. Whoever invented these tests, thank you!!


----------



## endlessblue

So sorry Marqelle :( Your opk was positive yesterday though wasn't it? So maybe you're ovulating now?


----------



## Marqelle93

Maybe, but that night it went back to faded, and then today it was pretty dark again. Can that happen during ovulation? Get a dark in the day and a faded one at night?


----------



## MrsWKJ

Marqelle probably your body is gearing up again and again to ovulate but somehow isn't. You should definitely see a good doctor to get some answers. Opks are not reliable as such esp when you are getting multiple positives the same cycle. Its good you'll start taking vitex. It has helped a lot of ladies to regulate periods but do visit a doctor and tell them your concern.


----------



## Marqelle93

I started getting horrible back pain tonight and even worse pulling/pinching cramps on each of my inner hips. Still doesn't feel like AF, but they just all of a sudden got worse, and my lower lower abdomen is kind of tender. Hopefully AF is on it's way.


----------



## endlessblue

Marqelle that's how I felt around ovulation. I was really achey around my middle too for a few days and felt awful!

I'm cramping today like af is coming :( Really hope the witch stays away!!


----------



## Marqelle93

I hope it stays away for you but comes for me haha. I will take an OPK tomorrow.

The thing about these positives I have been getting is that they are JUST dark enough to be as dark as the control, and it takes about 10 mins to get there.

You really have to look at it and think, is that positive.

So, I think this batch of OPKs is too sensitive for me. Hopefully if tomorrow's OPK is positive it will REALLY be positive, darker than the control line.

But ovulating on CD 45 isn't good right? Because the uterine lining is too old so the chances are slim for successful implantation?


----------



## endlessblue

Marqelle93 said:


> I hope it stays away for you but comes for me haha. I will take an OPK tomorrow.
> 
> The thing about these positives I have been getting is that they are JUST dark enough to be as dark as the control, and it takes about 10 mins to get there.
> 
> You really have to look at it and think, is that positive.
> 
> So, I think this batch of OPKs is too sensitive for me. Hopefully if tomorrow's OPK is positive it will REALLY be positive, darker than the control line.
> 
> But ovulating on CD 45 isn't good right? Because the uterine lining is too old so the chances are slim for successful implantation?

Feel free to have my af for me if you like? ;) haha

Do you use the internet cheapies? Maybe try Clearblue digital opks instead and see what they say? I'm not convinced by the cheap ones myself either! After 2 weeks of staring at them and finally getting a dark line, I put them back in the cupboard as they were driving me mad!


----------



## MrsWKJ

GL endless!! fx for you! Im getting a feeling this is your month x :)


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> GL endless!! fx for you! Im getting a feeling this is your month x :)

Thank you, I really hope so! I'm only around 10dpo and AF not due until the weekend x


----------



## asmcsm

Well, the :witch: has made her appearance despite all the symptoms I was having and a very promising looking triphasic chart so it looks like I'm on round 2


----------



## moni77

sorry ashley. FX for endless and Marqelle - hope you get answers soon.


----------



## Wishing1010

Hey ladies! How is everyone doing? Ashlee, I'm sorry you are out, FX that this cycle is your BFP cycle!!!

Well, I'm in a weird spot now as I was just in the restroom and had EWCM that stretched well over 2 inches!!! I didn't even have to search for it, it was just everywhere (TMI, sorry!!!). So, maybe I didn't O when I had the spotting and positive OPK but am about to now....Definitely going to BD like a bunny this week. Hehehe!


----------



## floridasian

Good luck Wishing! Happy BD'ing! :)


----------



## fairyy

How everyone is doing ?

CD16 here. Didn't see any ewcm as I always see for three/four days before "O". Have been doing opk since CD12. Thought on CD14 that its soon going to be sure positive but now when I analyze it seems all are negative except CD14. But I didn't get temp rise. So I am confused. Therefore DTD every other day. Will do one more opk today and then stop. 

What u say ladies ??? I will upload the pics after I do today's opk testing, so that someone might tell which one shows the surge !!!! :shrug:


----------



## MIZZYD

Hi ladies, I tested today at 13DPO and there is an update of the results in my journal.


----------



## floridasian

WOW! Congratulations MizzyD!! Glad to see another success story. That is one STRONG positive!!:wohoo:

Hope to join you soon! :)


----------



## asmcsm

Congrats MizzyD!!! H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Wow congrats mizzyD the temp spike the other day definitely looked promising! :D So happy for you!! Updating you on the list. H&H 9 months x


----------



## asmcsm

MrsWKJ, you can move me from the TWW list to the :witch: list, she showed this morning :?


----------



## MrsWKJ

Oh so sorry ashlee, hope sept is your lucky month x. Are you planning to do smep in the next cycle as well?


----------



## endlessblue

MizzyD - Huge congrats!! x


----------



## Jett55

Congrats MizzyD I knew it your chart was amazing :)


----------



## fairyy

asmcsm said:


> MrsWKJ, you can move me from the TWW list to the :witch: list, she showed this morning :?

I am sorry dear. Hope u get BFP this cycle.


----------



## asmcsm

MrsWKJ said:


> Oh so sorry ashlee, hope sept is your lucky month x. Are you planning to do smep in the next cycle as well?

Yes, I'm planning to do SMEP until it works. I got my first BFP on our 3rd month TTC so hoping that now that my hormones seem to have balanced from the miscarriage that this next cycle will be the one for our rainbow baby.


----------



## fairyy

CONGRATS MizzyD :)


----------



## LiLi2

Congrats Mizzy!! 

I broke down and tested on my last IC and I'm feeling so out that I went ahead and told OH that we aren't pregnant so that I won't have break it to him on his birthday. I know it's "early" but I'm pretty in tune with my body and feel 100% out, so I felt like I should just tell him.


----------



## fairyy

MIZZYD said:


> Hi ladies, I tested today at 13DPO and there is an update of the results in my journal.

Did u follow SMEP accurately ? I mean all the rules of it ?


----------



## Pearly86

MIZZYD said:


> Hi ladies, I tested today at 13DPO and there is an update of the results in my journal.

Woww MizzyD, congratulations!!! have a very H&H 9 months!!
I just went thru ur journey and i just wanted to know one thing may be as much as i could, I pretty much read all the post of Aug month of yours,
so the ques is so before your opk was 100% positive you guys pretty much dtd every day right?? and did you do after that also??
I am sory for a such TMI ques but really wanted to knw that..and I would say writing a ttc journey is worth..so others can realy get a good help, once it turns out to be BFP!!
:thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pearly86

Hows ur early days going MRS WKJ?? is it a 7 day cycle again or 5 days?? I am on cd 3 this time i am feeling the flow is quite heavy dont knw why and last time when i went for my preg test doc told me if u get ur periods come on cd4 for FSH and other hormones test..so got to go tomm..

let me knw ur update dear!!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Pearly thankGod this time my periods were as close to normal as they used to be 3 months ago first two days heavy then third and fourth day very light and then almost nothing but a brown discharge (Very little for two days cd5/6) and today is cd 7 and nothing so far. So basically period lasted till cd4. I am also thinking of getting my hormones tested. Will see next cycle if i dont get lucky in this one.
May be its late period for you and thats causing the flow to be very heavy?


----------



## Pearly86

oh wow so happy to hear that dear,, for me also except a little heavy and may ur right that could be the reason its heavy from late 1 and 2 and less on 3 which is my usual pattern and hoping its 4 less and 5 bare for me as per my norm too..hoping praying..no more unusual stuff please god!!

and ya going tomm for testing..blood test already heavy and this bloodtest too heheh ..too much of a blood is going away!1
no more prenatals..I have promised to my hubby n myslf..all natural now!!


----------



## Marqelle93

Congrats MizzyD!! That's so exciting!


----------



## fairyy

Marqelle93: Have u taken any HPT lately ?


----------



## Marqelle93

Yesterday afternoon, it was negative. I believe that I didn't ever ovulate and that the OPK that I thought was positive must have been just REALLY close, because the positive OPK's that I got the day before yesterday seemed to have actually been positive, and then I got bad O pains last night. But we will see.

Anyone have any advice on the Vitex at this point if I did ovulate today? I took one this morning and am supposed to take another one later today.


----------



## fairyy

I am sorry I don't know anything about vitex.

This cycle seems bit different. Seems today is the day of positive opk. I never get confused with my +opk. But this cycle I am. Will get some BD tonight to be safe.


----------



## Marqelle93

Good luck to you, I hope you catch it :)


----------



## beaglemom

Marqelle93 said:


> Good luck to you, I hope you catch it :)

I heard fertili-tea is good for regulating cycles. It can screw up a regular cycle which is why I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## SCgirl

Congrats MizzyD! It's awesome to see that SMEP is working for some in this group!

I'm afraid I've hit the 9 month slump. Still no positive OPKs (I'm CD 11, last few cycles temps showed I O'd CD 9 or 10 but no sign of a rise yet). I took a PG test today, because I couldn't stop sobbing (ah, hormones) and my temps this cycle have been above my coverline from last cycle (with the exception of the day AF started)... but as expected a BFN.

At this point, we're still going to BD every other day... but I'm afraid I'm starting to lose hope! (sigh)


----------



## Marqelle93

Well, CD 11 is pretty early, even if it's around your normal time, give it a day or two :)

Think of it this way, the stats say that 85% will get pregnant in the first year, and 95% in the second. So your chances get better each month in a way :) Keep your head up!


----------



## SCgirl

haha thanks Marquelle- my husband is actually the one that went out and bought the test because I'm so out of sorts- sorry to sound so down!!


----------



## Marqelle93

We all get that way, me more than most :)


----------



## moni77

Marquelle I think you should start temping. It might help to see where your temps are at even though it wont be conclusive since you haven't been doing it, you might be able to tell if you at least ovulated...


----------



## asmcsm

beaglemom said:


> Marqelle93 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to you, I hope you catch it :)
> 
> I heard fertili-tea is good for regulating cycles. It can screw up a regular cycle which is why I haven't tried it yet.Click to expand...

I used it when I had a regular cycle and it didn't change a thing, i actually got my bfp, but it did help regulate my cycle after my m/c.


----------



## Marqelle93

moni77 said:


> Marquelle I think you should start temping. It might help to see where your temps are at even though it wont be conclusive since you haven't been doing it, you might be able to tell if you at least ovulated...

How might I tell if I have ovulated by temping right now? I have never done it before so Im kind of cluless.


----------



## MIZZYD

[/QUOTE]Did u follow SMEP accurately ? I mean all the rules of it ?[/QUOTE]

Well I did start to BD on CD8 then CD10. Then on CD12 I got what I thought was a +OPK so we BD'ed that day & CD13. But then on CD14 I got what I thought was a better +OPK, so we BD'ed that day & CD15. On CD16 I got a super true +OPK, so we BD'ed that day, skipped CD17 and BD'ed again on CD18. Then FF and OF gave me crosshairs for CD17. My plan was to follow it 100%, but the OPK's were confusing me. 

[/QUOTE]Woww MizzyD, congratulations!!! have a very H&H 9 months!!
I just went thru ur journey and i just wanted to know one thing may be as much as i could, I pretty much read all the post of Aug month of yours,
so the ques is so before your opk was 100% positive you guys pretty much dtd every day right?? and did you do after that also??
I am sory for a such TMI ques but really wanted to knw that..and I would say writing a ttc journey is worth..so others can realy get a good help, once it turns out to be BFP!!
:thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:[/QUOTE]

Yes, that is correct. Because I kept thinking each day the OPK's were looking better. It was confusing actually. 



Marqelle93 said:


> Yesterday afternoon, it was negative. I believe that I didn't ever ovulate and that the OPK that I thought was positive must have been just REALLY close, because the positive OPK's that I got the day before yesterday seemed to have actually been positive, and then I got bad O pains last night. But we will see.
> 
> Anyone have any advice on the Vitex at this point if I did ovulate today? I took one this morning and am supposed to take another one later today.

I actually began using Vitex along with Vitamin B6 starting on CD3. I cannot say if it worked or not because luckily I got a +BFP same month I began taking them, so I am guessing yea :flower:


----------



## Marqelle93

Awesome thanks :)


----------



## MrsWKJ

Pearly86 said:


> oh wow so happy to hear that dear,, for me also except a little heavy and may ur right that could be the reason its heavy from late 1 and 2 and less on 3 which is my usual pattern and hoping its 4 less and 5 bare for me as per my norm too..hoping praying..no more unusual stuff please god!!
> 
> and ya going tomm for testing..blood test already heavy and this bloodtest too heheh ..too much of a blood is going away!1
> no more prenatals..I have promised to my hubby n myslf..all natural now!!

GL dear! hope the tests come out fine. hehe try to eat iron rich foods , will help regain all the blood loss.

Same here - all natural.


----------



## beaglemom

My husband is just not holding up his end of the deal. We have been unsuccessful the past 2 nights. I try to not put pressure on him. As far as he knew, O wasn't for days. I had high in my CB monitor and today is peak. Peak is basically the same as a +opk, I think. I know it's not logically, but I feel this cycle is a bust. Technically my 3 days should start today so I'm not out. I am just really bummed. I had such high hopes with the hsg.


----------



## endlessblue

beaglemom said:


> My husband is just not holding up his end of the deal. We have been unsuccessful the past 2 nights. I try to not put pressure on him. As far as he knew, O wasn't for days. I had high in my CB monitor and today is peak. Peak is basically the same as a +opk, I think. I know it's not logically, but I feel this cycle is a bust. Technically my 3 days should start today so I'm not out. I am just really bummed. I had such high hopes with the hsg.

I had the exact same problem this month too, despite him not even knowing where I was in my cycle. Try to stay positive. I found that my obvious disappointment just made it worse for him :hugs:


----------



## MrsWKJ

endlessblue said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> My husband is just not holding up his end of the deal. We have been unsuccessful the past 2 nights. I try to not put pressure on him. As far as he knew, O wasn't for days. I had high in my CB monitor and today is peak. Peak is basically the same as a +opk, I think. I know it's not logically, but I feel this cycle is a bust. Technically my 3 days should start today so I'm not out. I am just really bummed. I had such high hopes with the hsg.
> 
> I had the exact same problem this month too, despite him not even knowing where I was in my cycle. Try to stay positive. I found that my obvious disappointment just made it worse for him :hugs:Click to expand...

I totally agree with endless, just try to stay positive and focus on alot of foreplay before BDing, it helps alot. Its just so hard not to think that we are putting so much effort in ttc and guys just have to do one thing and they can't do it right esp during important dates of the month, but you gotta stay calm and make him feel as comfortable as possible. I know its harder on our part but we don't have much choice.

I think its performance anxiety that kicks in sometimes, the more you relax him the better he'll feel about it. GL dear! Hope you guys seal the deal today!


----------



## Wishing1010

Sounds like a lot of us had issues around the most important time of the month! I know I had a stomach bug within an hour of my positive OPK. Lol. Then, when we tried to BD the next night and the following, neither of us were quite up to it. I guess it was just too much pressure! 

My darn FF Chart looks like a heart rate monitor! Lol. Up and down temps, no sense to it whatsoever. I did miss one morning this past weekend due to the kitten having stolen my thermometer off the nightstand! :) Definitely believe this cycle is anovulatory, but did experience an awesome amount of EWCM yesterday, so we BD'ed just in case. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4472d2


----------



## moni77

Marqelle93 said:


> moni77 said:
> 
> 
> Marquelle I think you should start temping. It might help to see where your temps are at even though it wont be conclusive since you haven't been doing it, you might be able to tell if you at least ovulated...
> 
> How might I tell if I have ovulated by temping right now? I have never done it before so Im kind of cluless.Click to expand...

It might just help to start to see if there is a pattern. Since you are unclear if you have ovulated, if you ovulate after you start, you will see a difference. If you look at a lot of charts most people seem to be in the 97s pre ovulation and closer to normal after ovulation. again, you won't know for sure, but it doesn't hurt. It could also be more info for your doctor if you ever get an appointment...


----------



## Gods children

Hi all, 
Please count me in. Im on CD 9 and have done ovarian drilling on CD 1...
Baby dust to all :flower:


----------



## beaglemom

MrsWKJ said:


> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> My husband is just not holding up his end of the deal. We have been unsuccessful the past 2 nights. I try to not put pressure on him. As far as he knew, O wasn't for days. I had high in my CB monitor and today is peak. Peak is basically the same as a +opk, I think. I know it's not logically, but I feel this cycle is a bust. Technically my 3 days should start today so I'm not out. I am just really bummed. I had such high hopes with the hsg.
> 
> I had the exact same problem this month too, despite him not even knowing where I was in my cycle. Try to stay positive. I found that my obvious disappointment just made it worse for him :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree with endless, just try to stay positive and focus on alot of foreplay before BDing, it helps alot. Its just so hard not to think that we are putting so much effort in ttc and guys just have to do one thing and they can't do it right esp during important dates of the month, but you gotta stay calm and make him feel as comfortable as possible. I know its harder on our part but we don't have much choice.
> 
> I think its performance anxiety that kicks in sometimes, the more you relax him the better he'll feel about it. GL dear! Hope you guys seal the deal today!Click to expand...

Yeh I know. But really I just wanted to be with him. Didn't have as much to do with the time of the month. Hopefully the next few days will be better. We did get one in on Sat.


----------



## Pearly86

if that is the case I am telling you got to give him a day atleast ,,..and just do not talk abt it a complete day and next day try dressing up and taking it easy!!without any plans...but giving him a day off is really what is required at this time...


----------



## MrsWKJ

Gods children said:


> Hi all,
> Please count me in. Im on CD 9 and have done ovarian drilling on CD 1...
> Baby dust to all :flower:

Welcome :) Adding you to the list x


----------



## floridasian

Hi MrsWKJ - please add me for September. I'm CD 11 today - ovulating either today or tomorrow :)


----------



## floridasian

MIZZYD said:


> Well I did start to BD on CD8 then CD10. Then on CD12 I got what I thought was a +OPK so we BD'ed that day & CD13. But then on CD14 I got what I thought was a better +OPK, so we BD'ed that day & CD15. On CD16 I got a super true +OPK, so we BD'ed that day, skipped CD17 and BD'ed again on CD18. Then FF and OF gave me crosshairs for CD17. My plan was to follow it 100%, but the OPK's were confusing me.

Thanks for sharing MizzyD. I'm in similar situation - I'm trying to follow SMEP this cycle as well and we BD'ed on CD8 and was going to wait till CD10 but I got a positive OPK on CD9 so we BD'ed on CD9, then CD10 (three days in a row). However CD11 (today) is still positive so it looks like we'll be BD'ing for the 4th day in a row tonight. OPK's can be confusing but I'm glad it worked out for you. I was worried about DH's sperm supply for such frequent bd (plus he wasn't able to finish last cycle the third day in a row). Your BFP is very reassuring! :)


----------



## fairyy

We are doing it every other day from CD10. Today is CD16 and no temp rise yet. CD14 seems to be positive. Then CD16 seems to be positive. What to do ?


----------



## jerryjo

Hi all 

Good luck on SMEP .... just thought I would update to say I did this for my second month TTC and fell pregnant - now 5 weeks so very early days but obviously it worked xx


----------



## fairyy

I need help ?
Which one is positive or I need to test today also ? No temp rise yet.
 



Attached Files:







CIMG3036.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 9









CIMG3034.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Pearly86

congrats jerry jo..its reallygood to see SMEP Is working great !! I am going to try for the first time and hope it works for me and others as well...onmy cd 4 today :)


----------



## Pearly86

cd 16 definately!!


----------



## asmcsm

CD16 is definitely positive! Hope you catch that egg!!


----------



## floridasian

I'd say CD16 too fairy. GL! :)


----------



## fairyy

Do I need further opk testing to be sure ? Because I have not seen rise in temperature yet !


----------



## asmcsm

Is today CD16? If so then you probably won't get a rise for 24 hours. The rise comes after the release of the egg which is after your surge is over, not during


----------



## fairyy

Today is CD17.


----------



## floridasian

I'd keep testing until you either get a negative OPK or you see a temp rise to confirm ovulation has occurred (that's what I'm planning on doing since I am having positive OPK's three days in a row and no temp rise yet).


----------



## asmcsm

I agree with Floridasian, keep using the OPKs and BDing just in case but I don't recommend just stopping after a negative OPK because sometimes you can have a mini surge, that's how I missed my O day two cycles ago. It is possible to ovulate 24-48 hours after your positive OPK so just cover your bases until you see a rise.


----------



## fairyy

Ok will continue testing and temping.


----------



## MIZZYD

floridasian said:


> MIZZYD said:
> 
> 
> Well I did start to BD on CD8 then CD10. Then on CD12 I got what I thought was a +OPK so we BD'ed that day & CD13. But then on CD14 I got what I thought was a better +OPK, so we BD'ed that day & CD15. On CD16 I got a super true +OPK, so we BD'ed that day, skipped CD17 and BD'ed again on CD18. Then FF and OF gave me crosshairs for CD17. My plan was to follow it 100%, but the OPK's were confusing me.
> 
> Thanks for sharing MizzyD. I'm in similar situation - I'm trying to follow SMEP this cycle as well and we BD'ed on CD8 and was going to wait till CD10 but I got a positive OPK on CD9 so we BD'ed on CD9, then CD10 (three days in a row). However CD11 (today) is still positive so it looks like we'll be BD'ing for the 4th day in a row tonight. OPK's can be confusing but I'm glad it worked out for you. I was worried about DH's sperm supply for such frequent bd (plus he wasn't able to finish last cycle the third day in a row). Your BFP is very reassuring! :)Click to expand...

NP :winkwink: Our BD session on CD16 (my true +OPK), was horrible. This was our 5th day in a row. The last 4 were good, we were having fun and it felt good. The 5th time, we both decided not to do that again, haha. It was forced and not fun. So that is why we skipped CD17. On CD18 he said he wanted to BD, I said ok me too, so we did and it was good again. I think that taking a day off will not kill your chances. I still believe in enjoying it and feeling good. 



fairyy said:


> I need help ?
> Which one is positive or I need to test today also ? No temp rise yet.

I agree with the ladies. Good Luck and have fun BD'ing!!!


----------



## endlessblue

Anyone else due AF soon?


----------



## Pearly86

MrsWKJ said:


> Pearly86 said:
> 
> 
> oh wow so happy to hear that dear,, for me also except a little heavy and may ur right that could be the reason its heavy from late 1 and 2 and less on 3 which is my usual pattern and hoping its 4 less and 5 bare for me as per my norm too..hoping praying..no more unusual stuff please god!!
> 
> and ya going tomm for testing..blood test already heavy and this bloodtest too heheh ..too much of a blood is going away!1
> no more prenatals..I have promised to my hubby n myslf..all natural now!!
> 
> GL dear! hope the tests come out fine. hehe try to eat iron rich foods , will help regain all the blood loss.
> 
> Same here - all natural.Click to expand...

Hi dear, thanks for the GL had my test and today on cd 4 m doing good this looks like my normal cycle too of 5 days thankgod!! cuz flow is lotlot less..m so happy:):) :happydance::happydance: got myself CB digital so ready from cd6
you must have already started chekin opk right??


----------



## MrsWKJ

Pearly86 said:


> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearly86 said:
> 
> 
> oh wow so happy to hear that dear,, for me also except a little heavy and may ur right that could be the reason its heavy from late 1 and 2 and less on 3 which is my usual pattern and hoping its 4 less and 5 bare for me as per my norm too..hoping praying..no more unusual stuff please god!!
> 
> and ya going tomm for testing..blood test already heavy and this bloodtest too heheh ..too much of a blood is going away!1
> no more prenatals..I have promised to my hubby n myslf..all natural now!!
> 
> GL dear! hope the tests come out fine. hehe try to eat iron rich foods , will help regain all the blood loss.
> 
> Same here - all natural.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi dear, thanks for the GL had my test and today on cd 4 m doing good this looks like my normal cycle too of 5 days thankgod!! cuz flow is lotlot less..m so happy:):) :happydance::happydance: got myself CB digital so ready from cd6
> you must have already started chekin opk right??Click to expand...

That's great :D When are you getting the test results? No haven't started pks yet its cd 8 for me. We are close x


----------



## Pearly86

results on fri or on mon so hoping things are ok for me..from my side this cycle seems good and as normal as it was before
but arent u supposed to start testing the cb digital from cd 6 as per the instructions??


----------



## fairyy

Just did an opk on CD17. The test line and control line are of same color but test line is thinner. So I guess its negative. Hoping to see a temperature rise tomorrow.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Pearly86 said:


> results on fri or on mon so hoping things are ok for me..from my side this cycle seems good and as normal as it was before
> but arent u supposed to start testing the cb digital from cd 6 as per the instructions??

No as per smep start opk from cd10 and if someone O's late they can start opks later. Same with CB digital. I started using it from cd13 last cycle got positive on cd22.

GL fairry :)


----------



## Pearly86

ok so that means we can certainly start after some day not necessarily from cd 6

GL Fairyy:)


----------



## Pearly86

i somehow feel my graph shows temp rise the next day i get +ve opk last cycle i knw what it was but if i consider the previous ones i feel this is what it shows so that means
i ov the same day as positive opk??


----------



## MrsWKJ

Yeah you can start CB digital closer to the time you think you'll O.
FF put my O the same day as positive opk but my temp rose considerably the next day so i counted the next day as O. So i think i also O the next day of positive opk. 
It is possible to O the same day as positive opk though if your chart clearly showed temp shift. May be the surge was late night and morning opk picked it up.


----------



## floridasian

MrsWKJ said:


> Yeah you can start CB digital closer to the time you think you'll O.
> FF put my O the same day as positive opk but my temp rose considerably the next day so i counted the next day as O. So i think i also O the next day of positive opk.
> It is possible to O the same day as positive opk though if your chart clearly showed temp shift. May be the surge was late night and morning opk picked it up.

I'm confused - I thought you O the day BEFORE your temperature rise? Ie. temp rise means you o'ed the day before.


----------



## moni77

endless - af is due for me this weekend.


----------



## Pearly86

floridasian said:


> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> Yeah you can start CB digital closer to the time you think you'll O.
> FF put my O the same day as positive opk but my temp rose considerably the next day so i counted the next day as O. So i think i also O the next day of positive opk.
> It is possible to O the same day as positive opk though if your chart clearly showed temp shift. May be the surge was late night and morning opk picked it up.
> 
> I'm confused - I thought you O the day BEFORE your temperature rise? Ie. temp rise means you o'ed the day before.Click to expand...

Yes , ov is the day before temp rise so like if opk is +ve and next day there is a temp rise that means the day of +ve opk is the ov day (definately this is confirmed only after three consistent rise) Mrs WKJ if you have temp rise next day then u also ov on +ve opk


----------



## Pearly86

pls post me ur chart dear i really want to c..


----------



## fairyy

I am gonna use CB Digital from next cycle. This cycle I am so confused with these opks. :wacko:


----------



## endlessblue

moni77 said:


> endless - af is due for me this weekend.

Me too! Fingers crossed for us both! Do you have any symptoms? I just have normal pms symptoms...


----------



## MrsWKJ

Pearly86 said:


> floridasian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> Yeah you can start CB digital closer to the time you think you'll O.
> FF put my O the same day as positive opk but my temp rose considerably the next day so i counted the next day as O. So i think i also O the next day of positive opk.
> It is possible to O the same day as positive opk though if your chart clearly showed temp shift. May be the surge was late night and morning opk picked it up.
> 
> I'm confused - I thought you O the day BEFORE your temperature rise? Ie. temp rise means you o'ed the day before.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes , ov is the day before temp rise so like if opk is +ve and next day there is a temp rise that means the day of +ve opk is the ov day (definately this is confirmed only after three consistent rise) Mrs WKJ if you have temp rise next day then u also ov on +ve opkClick to expand...

Got positive on cd22
Sorry I meant The temp didn't rise much the next day went from 97.3(cd22) to 97.5(cd 23). But FF put crosshair on cd22(positive opk day). However on CD24 my temp shot to 98 and then stayed above 98 till af. So I think I Oed on cd23 the day after positive opk. Because my pre O temps were between 97.2 - 97.5


----------



## MrsWKJ

Signed in from my cellphone will post when I log in from laptop. But. I hope the confusion is over now :p


----------



## tori0713

KMFX for all you ladies getting ready to start to test, I'm 8dpo tomorrow morning and I'm going to test with an IC.

Congrats to all the BFPs and FX for you ladies who have just O'd.

I got a teaching position today, and I'm SOOO excited! I put off any prego symptoms or any type of feelings today only being 7dpo. Not really feeling too much here, more like there's not really anything going on with my body, so I'm kinda feeling out this month.


----------



## endlessblue

Took me ages to figure out where this thread had gone to lol!

I've had mild cramping on and off, and clear/white discharge for a few days, along with sore boobs... really feel like af is on its way!


----------



## moni77

endlessblue said:


> moni77 said:
> 
> 
> endless - af is due for me this weekend.
> 
> Me too! Fingers crossed for us both! Do you have any symptoms? I just have normal pms symptoms...Click to expand...

Not really...trying not to think about it too much - then I am always disappointed when AF comes. I have been not sleeping very well so I attribute my achiness to that. Some cramping but VERY low and all on the right side. My temps are all over the place - probably from the lack of sleep - but they are not helpful at all.

FX for you!!


----------



## SCgirl

Ok, so after months of testing, I've never gotten a truly + opk. (some have gotten quite close, and they've been quite close the last 2 days) But- to me this seems like the real thing. (I'm CD 13, and last two cycles temps showed that I O'd CD 9-10, and longest cycle I've had in months was 25 days after O on 10). Maybe this is a good sign, as I still don't think I've had the temp rise? (Or am I just seeing what I want to when I POAS?) :shrug:
https://i43.tinypic.com/x0sfax.jpg


----------



## Pearly86

MrsWKJ said:


> Pearly86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> floridasian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> Yeah you can start CB digital closer to the time you think you'll O.
> FF put my O the same day as positive opk but my temp rose considerably the next day so i counted the next day as O. So i think i also O the next day of positive opk.
> It is possible to O the same day as positive opk though if your chart clearly showed temp shift. May be the surge was late night and morning opk picked it up.
> 
> I'm confused - I thought you O the day BEFORE your temperature rise? Ie. temp rise means you o'ed the day before.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes , ov is the day before temp rise so like if opk is +ve and next day there is a temp rise that means the day of +ve opk is the ov day (definately this is confirmed only after three consistent rise) Mrs WKJ if you have temp rise next day then u also ov on +ve opkClick to expand...
> 
> Got positive on cd22
> Sorry I meant The temp didn't rise much the next day went from 97.3(cd22) to 97.5(cd 23). But FF put crosshair on cd22(positive opk day). However on CD24 my temp shot to 98 and then stayed above 98 till af. So I think I Oed on cd23 the day after positive opk. Because my pre O temps were between 97.2 - 97.5Click to expand...

yup the day before temp shift its the day u ov so for u its cd 23, but in my case i feel its always the day i get my opk cuz next day there is a temp shift and the day my opk is +ve sure shot there is a temp drop too


----------



## Pearly86

SCgirl said:


> Ok, so after months of testing, I've never gotten a truly + opk. (some have gotten quite close, and they've been quite close the last 2 days) But- to me this seems like the real thing. (I'm CD 13, and last two cycles temps showed that I O'd CD 9-10, and longest cycle I've had in months was 25 days after O on 10). Maybe this is a good sign, as I still don't think I've had the temp rise? (Or am I just seeing what I want to when I POAS?) :shrug:
> https://i43.tinypic.com/x0sfax.jpg

I would say keep testing and bding dear..as you are close to O , if not this but your consistent opk test will let u knw abt O and if theres hasnt been a temp shift yet then you havent ov considering ur taking ur temp properly.
since ur cycle is max 25 if ov is late ur cycle length increases too..so do not worry abt the cycle..but as per ur previous ones u should just keep bding as this may be ur fertile window .btw ur test looks postive to me today and still keep testing tomm for more clarity!!
GL dear !! hope u catch the eggy!!:babydust ur way!!


----------



## Pearly86

GL to all who are in TWW wish its a BFP!!!!!


----------



## fairyy

Take me out of this cycle. I am so confused with opk this time and my temp is not rising and today is CD18. I never ovulate this late in my cycle. So we are doing it every other day. I guess this is anovulatory cycle.


----------



## beaglemom

Thankfully got the husband on board last night. Today I got my second day in a row peak on the CB monitor. So I feel pretty good and back on track. Hoping tonight will be another score! Gonna try to do the 3 days in a row.


----------



## Missbx

Hello ladies Im going to try this I'm currently on cd1 of my 2nd soy cycle so not sure when I will ovulate and not sure if my opks arrive in time for when I get paid x but hopefully I can join :) x


----------



## endlessblue

Lots of mild cramping and clear discharge tonight. Think the witch is heading my way :(


----------



## MrsWKJ

SCgirl said:


> Ok, so after months of testing, I've never gotten a truly + opk. (some have gotten quite close, and they've been quite close the last 2 days) But- to me this seems like the real thing. (I'm CD 13, and last two cycles temps showed that I O'd CD 9-10, and longest cycle I've had in months was 25 days after O on 10). Maybe this is a good sign, as I still don't think I've had the temp rise? (Or am I just seeing what I want to when I POAS?) :shrug:
> https://i43.tinypic.com/x0sfax.jpg

I hoppe you get lucky this cycle but if af comes try cb digital from next cycle. ICs don't work much for me either.



beaglemom said:


> Thankfully got the husband on board last night. Today I got my second day in a row peak on the CB monitor. So I feel pretty good and back on track. Hoping tonight will be another score! Gonna try to do the 3 days in a row.

Yayyyy!! :hugs: fx for you dear, things are back on track for you :)



fairyy said:


> Take me out of this cycle. I am so confused with opk this time and my temp is not rising and today is CD18. I never ovulate this late in my cycle. So we are doing it every other day. I guess this is anovulatory cycle.

Dear since ttc my cycles went from 29 to 36 and ov from 15 to 23 :/ don't know if its stress or what. May be you O late this cycle. Just keep bding everyother day till temp rises x



Pearly86 said:


> yup the day before temp shift its the day u ov so for u its cd 23, but in my case i feel its always the day i get my opk cuz next day there is a temp shift and the day my opk is +ve sure shot there is a temp drop too

Don't worry dear sperm stays for 5 days. Hopefully there will be enough bding to cover you. Also if you O the day of positive and want to get some head start check out cb fertility monitor :) hopefully it'll solve that issue but you never know you might get bfp before that :D


----------



## MrsWKJ

Missbx said:


> Hello ladies Im going to try this I'm currently on cd1 of my 2nd soy cycle so not sure when I will ovulate and not sure if my opks arrive in time for when I get paid x but hopefully I can join :) x

Welcome dear, hope you opks arrive in time. Adding you to the list x.



endlessblue said:


> Lots of mild cramping and clear discharge tonight. Think the witch is heading my way :(

You're not out unless af shows up. Don't lose hope. Everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## SCgirl

Well, within 5 hrs of my +opk, it was back to very negative. If this is usual for me, there's a good chance I often miss it. However, that does seem like an oddly short period for a LH surge... Oh well- day 1/3 down, 2 to go... Except it's more like day 3/5 because we started early (decided to bd around my usual o day and had other signs). I really didn't think Id say this, but 2 rounds in a row of SMEP has gotten exhausting!


----------



## MrsWKJ

SCgirl its normal to have a short surge some ladies have very short surge and the only way to detect is by seeing the darkening and lightening of opk pattern , very rarely they get positive. Also some ladies after sometime know when its more likely to have surge and test during that time. 
I know it gets tiring but just one day to go :) you can skip last day after a gap since you are charting, you'll know you have O'd


----------



## LiLi2

I'm in shock... I'm not seeing things, am I?


----------



## endlessblue

LiLi2 said:


> I'm in shock... I'm not seeing things, am I?
> 
> View attachment 668771

I see it!!! :happydance: If you test again in a couple of days it should be darker!


----------



## Pearly86

Pearly86 said:


> yup the day before temp shift its the day u ov so for u its cd 23, but in my case i feel its always the day i get my opk cuz next day there is a temp shift and the day my opk is +ve sure shot there is a temp drop too

Don't worry dear sperm stays for 5 days. Hopefully there will be enough bding to cover you. Also if you O the day of positive and want to get some head start check out cb fertility monitor :) hopefully it'll solve that issue but you never know you might get bfp before that :D[/QUOTE]

hopefully tht turns out to be true. fertility monitor m really not sure if I am ever goingto buy tht high peaks so many things there ill get consfused more lol
but ya trying to keep things simple this cycle...as in oct I am going out of country for a month with my hubby ofcourse but planning to give this month a shot and then may be will resume once m back ill be back in dec but my online update will be there always as will keep letting u knw my status..:D


----------



## Pearly86

LiLi2 said:


> I'm in shock... I'm not seeing things, am I?
> 
> View attachment 668771

wow Lili,
i too see it ..its faint though but if ull check tomm it will be there for sure ..woww woow ..so happy to see positive god!!this is so good!! GL dear keep posted next :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsWKJ

LiLi2 said:


> I'm in shock... I'm not seeing things, am I?
> 
> View attachment 668771

OMGG LiLi i seeee it!!!! :happydance: Congratulations love!!! h&h 9 months!! Updating your status on the list :D

Endless any updates? did you test yet dear? Hope Af stays away


----------



## MrsWKJ

Pearly86 said:


> Pearly86 said:
> 
> 
> yup the day before temp shift its the day u ov so for u its cd 23, but in my case i feel its always the day i get my opk cuz next day there is a temp shift and the day my opk is +ve sure shot there is a temp drop too
> 
> Don't worry dear sperm stays for 5 days. Hopefully there will be enough bding to cover you. Also if you O the day of positive and want to get some head start check out cb fertility monitor :) hopefully it'll solve that issue but you never know you might get bfp before that :DClick to expand...




> hopefully tht turns out to be true. fertility monitor m really not sure if I am ever goingto buy tht high peaks so many things there ill get consfused more lol
> but ya trying to keep things simple this cycle...as in oct I am going out of country for a month with my hubby ofcourse but planning to give this month a shot and then may be will resume once m back ill be back in dec but my online update will be there always as will keep letting u knw my status..:D

True, just go with the flow. Hopefully this will be your lucky month! :hugs: Wow cool where you guys going ?? :D


----------



## moni77

LiLi2 said:


> I'm in shock... I'm not seeing things, am I?
> 
> View attachment 668771

See it!! Can't wait to see it darker - what DPO is this?


----------



## moni77

Endless - anything? FX it wasnt AF...


----------



## LiLi2

moni77 said:


> lili2 said:
> 
> 
> i'm in shock... I'm not seeing things, am i?
> 
> View attachment 668771
> 
> 
> see it!! Can't wait to see it darker - what dpo is this?Click to expand...


11 dpo :)


----------



## endlessblue

AF hasn't arrived yet but I'm not due for another day or two. Been having some weird 'stretching' type cramps in my hips/pelvis today, sort of like when you pull a muscle and it feels quite warm?! That's the only way I can describe it... no idea what it is!


----------



## Pearly86

MrsWKJ said:


> Pearly86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearly86 said:
> 
> 
> yup the day before temp shift its the day u ov so for u its cd 23, but in my case i feel its always the day i get my opk cuz next day there is a temp shift and the day my opk is +ve sure shot there is a temp drop too
> 
> Don't worry dear sperm stays for 5 days. Hopefully there will be enough bding to cover you. Also if you O the day of positive and want to get some head start check out cb fertility monitor :) hopefully it'll solve that issue but you never know you might get bfp before that :DClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully tht turns out to be true. fertility monitor m really not sure if I am ever goingto buy tht high peaks so many things there ill get consfused more lol
> but ya trying to keep things simple this cycle...as in oct I am going out of country for a month with my hubby ofcourse but planning to give this month a shot and then may be will resume once m back ill be back in dec but my online update will be there always as will keep letting u knw my status..:DClick to expand...
> 
> True, just go with the flow. Hopefully this will be your lucky month! :hugs: Wow cool where you guys going ?? :DClick to expand...

going for my home county India for festivals..and bieng with my parents and in laws..:):) after an year almost!!!


----------



## floridasian

Congrats LiLi2!! I love seeing BFP's! :happydance:

Had no idea the thread got moved here. Glad to see everyone's still here :)

2 DPO today (I think) and will be bd'ing one last time according to SMEP. Then the waiting game begins!


----------



## beaglemom

floridasian said:


> Congrats LiLi2!! I love seeing BFP's! :happydance:
> 
> Had no idea the thread got moved here. Glad to see everyone's still here :)
> 
> 2 DPO today (I think) and will be bd'ing one last time according to SMEP. Then the waiting game begins!

I am pretty much right behind you. Tonight is day 3...skip, then my final...then the WAIT


----------



## floridasian

endlessblue said:


> AF hasn't arrived yet but I'm not due for another day or two. Been having some weird 'stretching' type cramps in my hips/pelvis today, sort of like when you pull a muscle and it feels quite warm?! That's the only way I can describe it... no idea what it is!

That's exactly what I had last cycle - the "stretchy/pulling" sensations/cramps a day or two before AF was due. Unfortunately AF arrived right on time but hopefully it's not for you since the AF symptoms and early pregnancy symptoms are extremely similar!


----------



## fairyy

Pearly86 said:


> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearly86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearly86 said:
> 
> 
> yup the day before temp shift its the day u ov so for u its cd 23, but in my case i feel its always the day i get my opk cuz next day there is a temp shift and the day my opk is +ve sure shot there is a temp drop too
> 
> Don't worry dear sperm stays for 5 days. Hopefully there will be enough bding to cover you. Also if you O the day of positive and want to get some head start check out cb fertility monitor :) hopefully it'll solve that issue but you never know you might get bfp before that :DClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully tht turns out to be true. fertility monitor m really not sure if I am ever goingto buy tht high peaks so many things there ill get consfused more lol
> but ya trying to keep things simple this cycle...as in oct I am going out of country for a month with my hubby ofcourse but planning to give this month a shot and then may be will resume once m back ill be back in dec but my online update will be there always as will keep letting u knw my status..:DClick to expand...
> 
> True, just go with the flow. Hopefully this will be your lucky month! :hugs: Wow cool where you guys going ?? :DClick to expand...
> 
> going for my home county India for festivals..and bieng with my parents and in laws..:):) after an year almost!!!Click to expand...

Are you from India ? I am from India too. Where are u located UK or US ?


----------



## fairyy

MrsWKJ said:


> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so after months of testing, I've never gotten a truly + opk. (some have gotten quite close, and they've been quite close the last 2 days) But- to me this seems like the real thing. (I'm CD 13, and last two cycles temps showed that I O'd CD 9-10, and longest cycle I've had in months was 25 days after O on 10). Maybe this is a good sign, as I still don't think I've had the temp rise? (Or am I just seeing what I want to when I POAS?) :shrug:
> https://i43.tinypic.com/x0sfax.jpg
> 
> I hoppe you get lucky this cycle but if af comes try cb digital from next cycle. ICs don't work much for me either.
> 
> 
> 
> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> Thankfully got the husband on board last night. Today I got my second day in a row peak on the CB monitor. So I feel pretty good and back on track. Hoping tonight will be another score! Gonna try to do the 3 days in a row.Click to expand...
> 
> Yayyyy!! :hugs: fx for you dear, things are back on track for you :)
> 
> 
> 
> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> Take me out of this cycle. I am so confused with opk this time and my temp is not rising and today is CD18. I never ovulate this late in my cycle. So we are doing it every other day. I guess this is anovulatory cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Dear since ttc my cycles went from 29 to 36 and ov from 15 to 23 :/ don't know if its stress or what. May be you O late this cycle. Just keep bding everyother day till temp rises x
> 
> 
> 
> Pearly86 said:
> 
> 
> yup the day before temp shift its the day u ov so for u its cd 23, but in my case i feel its always the day i get my opk cuz next day there is a temp shift and the day my opk is +ve sure shot there is a temp drop tooClick to expand...
> 
> Don't worry dear sperm stays for 5 days. Hopefully there will be enough bding to cover you. Also if you O the day of positive and want to get some head start check out cb fertility monitor :) hopefully it'll solve that issue but you never know you might get bfp before that :DClick to expand...

Ya doing it every other day. Thanks.


----------



## Pearly86

I got my test result and its excellent as per the doc.day 3 hormones check is done and I am so relieved!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## floridasian

Pearly86 said:


> I got my test result and its excellent as per the doc.day 3 hormones check is done and I am so relieved!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

YAY!!:thumbup:


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay, Lili!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope to see a lot more BFP's popping up on this thread soon! FX for you all!

Well, I just had a DR appt this morning, they are going to do a laparoscopy soon. Dr highly suspects endo. But, maybe he can clean me out, and I stay well long enough to conceive and have a good 9 months! Keeping my FX that's what happens.


----------



## LiLi2

Omg!!! I can't even believe it!! I hope we ALL have these soon!


----------



## Wishing1010

LiLi2 said:


> Omg!!! I can't even believe it!! I hope we ALL have these soon!
> 
> View attachment 668905

Beautiful pic, so happy for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pearly86

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:oh wow seeing such a clear pregnancy is like a dream, and ur dream came true hope all of see it soon too..it just makes ur day I am so happy so happy for u :):)


----------



## MrsWKJ

Pearly86 said:


> going for my home county India for festivals..and bieng with my parents and in laws.. after an year almost!!!
> 
> I got my test result and its excellent as per the doc.day 3 hormones check is done and I am so relieved!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

That's awesome :happydance: Im sure you must be so relieved hehe! I hope things stay positive this month for you too and you go to your family with a great news ;)


Wowww LiLi2 thats pregnant for sure haha! How does it feel??? You must be on clound 9 right now! Lots of sticky baby dust your way hon!! :hugs:


----------



## MIZZYD

LiLi2 said:


> Omg!!! I can't even believe it!! I hope we ALL have these soon!
> 
> View attachment 668905

Congrats!!!!!! Woop Woop!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## endlessblue

LiLi2 said:


> Omg!!! I can't even believe it!! I hope we ALL have these soon!
> 
> View attachment 668905

Massive congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsWKJ

endlessblue said:


> AF hasn't arrived yet but I'm not due for another day or two. Been having some weird 'stretching' type cramps in my hips/pelvis today, sort of like when you pull a muscle and it feels quite warm?! That's the only way I can describe it... no idea what it is!

Could be the uterus stretching. :D


----------



## LiLi2

Thank you all for the congratulations! I feel fine but I have a LOT of cramping. I really hope that's normal. I'm in complete shock and I just told OH... he is SO happy!! His birthday is this weekend and he is on cloud 9. I gave him a onesie and the positive tests for his early birthday present and he got so excited! I hope this is our sticky bean


----------



## beaglemom

I am officially starting the count down. I feel good about this cycle.


----------



## Pearly86

Good luck for the TWW !! I have got a whole month to join u . keep posting ur updates dear!! :lots of :Babydust your way!!


----------



## Pearly86

Lilly 

hubbys birthday and what a gift wow!! wow wish u H&H 9 months!!
Doc appointment done right??


----------



## Missbx

MrsWKJ said:


> Missbx said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies Im going to try this I'm currently on cd1 of my 2nd soy cycle so not sure when I will ovulate and not sure if my opks arrive in time for when I get paid x but hopefully I can join :) x
> 
> Welcome dear, hope you opks arrive in time. Adding you to the list x.
> 
> 
> 
> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> Lots of mild cramping and clear discharge tonight. Think the witch is heading my way :(Click to expand...
> 
> You're not out unless af shows up. Don't lose hope. Everything crossed for you :hugs:Click to expand...

Thankyou Hun x


----------



## moni77

AF got me this morning...


----------



## MrsWKJ

GL beaglemom :D really hope you get bfp this time , fx!!

Wow LiLi2 that's the best bday gift every :) 

Oh so sorry moni77 :( hope sept is your month dear!


----------



## asmcsm

Well, looks like the :witch: is on her way out. Ready to start the BD-A-Thonfor SMEP round 2 soon! Hope September is the month for my rainbow!


----------



## MIZZYD

Wishing you ladies the best of luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## tori0713

I hope you ladies had a great weekend! I have been out shopping for things for my classroom :)

Congrats, LiLi! That is such a great birthday present for your OH! 

Sorry to that ladies that the witch got, and FX for everyone else waiting!

AFM: I tested yesterday morning and this morning at 10dpo and 11dpo respectively, and got two BFNs. I haven't had many symptoms other than the sore bbs and bloating, classic AF symptoms for me. I had a minute or two of what I thought was heartburn (but I'm not supposed to get heartburn because of a surgery I had to fix my chronic severe acid reflux), so I'm not really sure about that. I feel pretty out this month. I am trying to wait till Wednesday when AF is due to test, but I love to POAS, so I may use my last Wondfo tomorrow morning then test with my last FRER on Wednesday. I'm feeling pretty out, so I'm to the point where I really truly believe I am and when AF shows up on Wednesday, I start temping.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Ashlee its not over unless AF really shows up! Fx

GL tori, 10,11 dpo is still early, wait till af due date. fx for you!

Thanks mizzyD , how did your bloodwork go?? :)


----------



## moni77

Yep - onto 2nd month with SMEP. Have to go buy more softcups. Sperm check was positive for the hubby - so we know he has enough swimmers. I have a doctor appointment next monday to look into fertility testing - we'll see what the doctor has to say. 
FXed everyone else this month. Please add me to the next cycle list. Thanks


----------



## Pearly86

wow great Moni77 ur hubby's doc test went good, m sure ur test will go great too once these things are clear lots of confusion gets cleared up thats a good thing.,,.so which test did doc recommended for you ?


----------



## floridasian

moni77 - that's great news on your hubby's sperm check. We also used the home test kit a few weeks ago and it definitely eased my mind! FX'ed for you BFP this cycle!


----------



## fairyy

I think I have finally ovulated on CD20 or CD21. Temp is above cove-line this morning. So this time ovulation is late by a week. I normally ovulate on CD14/15. So I did opk from CD12 to CD18 and then stopped. Usually my opks are clear like day but this time I was not sure with them. Neither of opk was ture positive. I needed to test on CD19 and CD20 but couldn't as we left for a small vacation on Friday and came back on Sunday and I ovulated during that time. Anyways we did it every other day till CD20/21. So this is my update. So I think I am in TWW.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Thats great news moni. After knowing my DH's Sperm analysis result it eased my mind too. What more fertility tests have the doc recommended??

Oh farry the same happened with me and pearly when we started ttc cycle's lengthened and O'd 8 days later. I think it has alot to do with stress im trying to make this month less stressful by keeping myself more busy. Glad your temps shot up and you can finally enter the tww. GL dear fx'd for your BFP :)


----------



## MIZZYD

MrsWKJ said:


> Ashlee its not over unless AF really shows up! Fx
> 
> GL tori, 10,11 dpo is still early, wait till af due date. fx for you!
> 
> Thanks mizzyD , how did your bloodwork go?? :)

It did not go, lol. I just filled out paper work to see what I qualify for. Like for insurance and stuff. I have to go again once I am 8 weeks pregnant. Thx for asking =)


----------



## Pearly86

so true Fairy, cycle lengthened so this cycle complete stress free..also we took prenatals too..so that might be the case now have dropped the idea of taking it at all!!
so complete natural and stress free cycle!!


----------



## MrsWKJ

MIZZYD said:


> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> Ashlee its not over unless AF really shows up! Fx
> 
> GL tori, 10,11 dpo is still early, wait till af due date. fx for you!
> 
> Thanks mizzyD , how did your bloodwork go?? :)
> 
> It did not go, lol. I just filled out paper work to see what I qualify for. Like for insurance and stuff. I have to go again once I am 8 weeks pregnant. Thx for asking =)Click to expand...

Oh so you'll go an u/s didnt they recommend blood test usually they do for 1 week with a few days gap to see HCG levels are rising properly, once its a green signal, you're good to go till 8 weeks. Well good luck dear. Hope things go smoothly for you, keep us updated x :)


----------



## MIZZYD

MrsWKJ said:


> MIZZYD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> Ashlee its not over unless AF really shows up! Fx
> 
> GL tori, 10,11 dpo is still early, wait till af due date. fx for you!
> 
> Thanks mizzyD , how did your bloodwork go?? :)
> 
> It did not go, lol. I just filled out paper work to see what I qualify for. Like for insurance and stuff. I have to go again once I am 8 weeks pregnant. Thx for asking =)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so you'll go an u/s didnt they recommend blood test usually they do for 1 week with a few days gap to see HCG levels are rising properly, once its a green signal, you're good to go till 8 weeks. Well good luck dear. Hope things go smoothly for you, keep us updated x :)Click to expand...


Yea, I guess that is normal when you already have insurance, but since I don't and I am going to the free clinics, I have to go after a certain time for it to be free. Just trying to stay healthy and not do anything harmful for my baby to be safe for now until I can get checked.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Lots of sticky baby dust you way dear! Hope its smooth sailing for the next 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Jett55

Well officially no more af onto 2nd month of smep also started temping & opks :) I've had soo much to do this month so I'm thinking if I'm not pregnant by October might buy some fertility blend a friend of mine recommended it. She knew someone who got pregnant the first month of using it :)


----------



## MrsWKJ

GL jett55 :hugs:


----------



## Pearly86

MIZZYD said:


> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIZZYD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> Ashlee its not over unless AF really shows up! Fx
> 
> GL tori, 10,11 dpo is still early, wait till af due date. fx for you!
> 
> Thanks mizzyD , how did your bloodwork go?? :)
> 
> It did not go, lol. I just filled out paper work to see what I qualify for. Like for insurance and stuff. I have to go again once I am 8 weeks pregnant. Thx for asking =)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so you'll go an u/s didnt they recommend blood test usually they do for 1 week with a few days gap to see HCG levels are rising properly, once its a green signal, you're good to go till 8 weeks. Well good luck dear. Hope things go smoothly for you, keep us updated x :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, I guess that is normal when you already have insurance, but since I don't and I am going to the free clinics, I have to go after a certain time for it to be free. Just trying to stay healthy and not do anything harmful for my baby to be safe for now until I can get checked.Click to expand...

wish u a very H&H 9 months MizzyD, hope u get checked soon!!..until u get thru with ur insurance and stuff ..is it not possible to go for the free clinics just for initial check up,,?? n u taking prenatals right??


----------



## asmcsm

AF has completely gone, SMEP BD-A-Thon round 2 starts tonight woohoo!


----------



## MIZZYD

Pearly86 said:


> MIZZYD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIZZYD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> Ashlee its not over unless AF really shows up! Fx
> 
> GL tori, 10,11 dpo is still early, wait till af due date. fx for you!
> 
> Thanks mizzyD , how did your bloodwork go?? :)
> 
> It did not go, lol. I just filled out paper work to see what I qualify for. Like for insurance and stuff. I have to go again once I am 8 weeks pregnant. Thx for asking =)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so you'll go an u/s didnt they recommend blood test usually they do for 1 week with a few days gap to see HCG levels are rising properly, once its a green signal, you're good to go till 8 weeks. Well good luck dear. Hope things go smoothly for you, keep us updated x :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, I guess that is normal when you already have insurance, but since I don't and I am going to the free clinics, I have to go after a certain time for it to be free. Just trying to stay healthy and not do anything harmful for my baby to be safe for now until I can get checked.Click to expand...
> 
> wish u a very H&H 9 months MizzyD, hope u get checked soon!!..until u get thru with ur insurance and stuff ..is it not possible to go for the free clinics just for initial check up,,?? n u taking prenatals right??Click to expand...

Yes, you can go for a check up, but they are free like once a year, and I just went for a pap in June. And in order for the clinic to cover the costs I have to be at least 7 weeks pregnant. I am taking my pre-natals though, have been for the past 2 years. Thx for checking up on me =)


----------



## moni77

Doctor appointment is next week. I'll let you know what she suggests.


----------



## floridasian

Hi everyone,

6DPO today - still having the tugging/pulling sensations in my lower abdomen (have had it since 4DPO). It's very similar to what I had last cycle the day before AF. Other than that no other real symptoms.

Good luck with your doctor's appointment moni77 and have fun bd'ing asmcsm! :)


----------



## tori0713

Tested this morning and a stark white BFN on an IC at 13dpo. I really hope that either AF shows up tomorrow or something shows up on a test before I go crazy!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Haffun with the BDing Ashlee :D

GL Moni77 , yes keep us updated x.

Fx for you floridasian! Hope its the bean trying to snuggle in the uterus :)

Tori i really hope its a bfp for you! :hugs: But if its not i really hope AF shows up on time. Late AF with bfn is the worse!


----------



## fairyy

Hey Marqelle93...What's the update ?


----------



## floridasian

Don't have anything new to report myself but I just to say that I've been treating myself as "being pregnant" now that I'm 7DPO and I'm letting my belling stick out when I'm full (normally I try to "suck it in" - especially when I walk/stand next to people). :haha:


----------



## beaglemom

floridasian said:


> Don't have anything new to report myself but I just to say that I've been treating myself as "being pregnant" now that I'm 7DPO and I'm letting my belling stick out when I'm full (normally I try to "suck it in" - especially when I walk/stand next to people). :haha:

That is too funny!


----------



## Pearly86

hahah that happened to me too when for the first time my period delayed and i thought I am pregnant i was literally bloating and was not even trying to tuck my tummy in :haha:and u knw the funniest part was my hubby was like he was telling me to eat this that fruits and so on..but it was like the long cycle which ended up all these things.... funniest and sad i knw:shrug:
but ya crazy ttc makes us do all..hope the day comes soon when it is for true for me :sigh!!

Floriasian...ur chart really looks good...and All Fxed for u!! :Baby dust ur way!!


----------



## fairyy

floridasian said:


> Don't have anything new to report myself but I just to say that I've been treating myself as "being pregnant" now that I'm 7DPO and I'm letting my belling stick out when I'm full (normally I try to "suck it in" - especially when I walk/stand next to people). :haha:

:haha:


----------



## MrsWKJ

Lol! Floridasian I'm not in tww but now that I'm ttc I don't really care too! I eat get full and when If go to the bathroom with a full belly sticking out I sometimes rub it looking at mirror and thinking how it would feel when it will be actually out all the time. Hehe! 
Lots of baby dust your way dear. Fx for you! Really hoping your temps stay up :)

Aww pearly so sweet of him. Hopefully that bfp isn't far for all of us x


----------



## Pearly86

:hugs:yeah dear hoping for the best
on cd 12!!


----------



## endlessblue

Hi ladies! Hope you're all doing well. An update from me... AF is 5 days late today and I've been having cramps all week so I was sure she was going to turn up... I can't believe it!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1386.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MrsWKJ

OmG endless!!! Didn't I tell you I feel you are preggers!! I totally felt its your month! So happy for you dear!! :D :hugs: H&H 9 months. I was really hoping you'll show up with a good news x. Updating you on the list!! Eeek soo happy for you!! You were so nervous this cycle and I'm sure you must be over the moon now!! GL hon!!


----------



## endlessblue

MrsWKJ said:


> OmG endless!!! Didn't I tell you I feel you are preggers!! I totally felt its your month! So happy for you dear!! :D :hugs: H&H 9 months. I was really hoping you'll show up with a good news x. Updating you on the list!! Eeek soo happy for you!! You were so nervous this cycle and I'm sure you must be over the moon now!! GL hon!!

Thank you!! I'm in shock! Haven't even told OH yet as he's at work, but it's his birthday on Sunday so I'm hoping this will be a nice early birthday present for him! 

We didn't technically follow SMEP this cycle as he had problems with being able to 'finish', so this was with sperm that was hanging around for a few days! :winkwink:


----------



## Jett55

Congrats endlessblue :)


----------



## MIZZYD

Yey!!!!! Congrats Endless!!!!!


----------



## endlessblue

MIZZYD said:


> Yey!!!!! Congrats Endless!!!!!

Thank you!!! What's your due date? I think we're quite close?!


----------



## floridasian

:happydance:Congratulations Endless!!!


----------



## SCgirl

Yay! So exciting to see all of these BFPs! Congrats, ladies :)

AFM, I might finally be 3 dpo (according to temps I O'd CD 18)... I had a +opk and was good on the other signs on CD 13, but never had a temp rise after it... but I stopped with the opks CD 15 (after 2 -'s and a good bit of spotting CD 15-16). Sooo... I guess we'll see. I figure either I'm in the TWW (which will hopefully end in a BFP!) or AF will show up in the next 4-5 days.
I think this is my second and last attempt with SMEP (for now)- may just switch to BD all the time and not worry about the rest haha. (trying to keep up with everything for months is exhausting!)

hope y'all are well!


----------



## fairyy

endlessblue said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you're all doing well. An update from me... AF is 5 days late today and I've been having cramps all week so I was sure she was going to turn up... I can't believe it!!!

CONGRATS :flower:. Very happy for u. 
Btw on what days u did BD dear ?


----------



## Pearly86

endlessblue said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you're all doing well. An update from me... AF is 5 days late today and I've been having cramps all week so I was sure she was going to turn up... I can't believe it!!!

OMG wowww another BFP this thread is rocking!!...I am so so happy for u Endlessblue..wow...it feels so great tosee BFP :hugs:and such a clear preg result is truly awesome!!!
Congrats hun and lots of hugs..and really wish u great H&H 9 months!!


----------



## Pearly86

yeah even I want to knw the ans which Fairyy raised..pls let us knw:)


----------



## MIZZYD

endlessblue said:


> MIZZYD said:
> 
> 
> Yey!!!!! Congrats Endless!!!!!
> 
> Thank you!!! What's your due date? I think we're quite close?!Click to expand...

Yea I think we are pretty close. EDD is May 12, 2014 when I go by period, and May 14, 2014 when I got by ovulation date. But I say May 12 since doctors go by period date anyways. OMG how exciting for you!!! When is your EDD?


----------



## LiLi2

Congrats, Endless!! So incredibly happy for you! If you are 5 days late, we are probably pretty close as well. My EDD is May 19th. How awesome that you get to give this to hubby for his birthday. I did the same thing this month but I couldn't wait so I gave it to him 2 days early. lol! Let us know how it goes!! :hugs: So exciting!


----------



## MIZZYD

Lili and Endless: Welcome to the May Due Date Club!! lol


----------



## endlessblue

For the ladies that asked when we bd'd - basically it was every other day from CD7 until CD24. I ovulated around CD22 I think. The plan was to try smep but that didn't happen. OH didn't manage to 'finish' during BD just before O and BD just after O. So the sperm hung around for about 5 days, unless my opks were wrong and I O'd earlier?! Hope that makes some sort of sense!!

I gave OH the positive pregnancy test when he came home from work and called it an early birthday present, and he was so shocked! He's been so affectionate since which is lovely. He keeps kissing me and asking if I'm ok!

Lily and MizzyD - I'm due May 12th according to an online calculator, making me almost 6 weeks! I'm so nervous and just longing to know if everything's ok! Add me as a friend if you'd like as I'd love some due date buddies!!! :) x


----------



## LiLi2

Wow, congrats! How many weeks since conception? I'm 4+4 today, but 2+4 since conception because I O on CD 14. So nervous for my first OB appointment on Monday. Have you made an apt yet? So happy for you :)


----------



## MIZZYD

Yea, if you are due May 12 then you are more likely 5 weeks and 4 days like me =)


----------



## fairyy

endlessblue said:


> For the ladies that asked when we bd'd - basically it was every other day from CD7 until CD24. I ovulated around CD22 I think. The plan was to try smep but that didn't happen. OH didn't manage to 'finish' during BD just before O and BD just after O. So the sperm hung around for about 5 days, unless my opks were wrong and I O'd earlier?! Hope that makes some sort of sense!!
> 
> I gave OH the positive pregnancy test when he came home from work and called it an early birthday present, and he was so shocked! He's been so affectionate since which is lovely. He keeps kissing me and asking if I'm ok!
> 
> Lily and MizzyD - I'm due May 12th according to an online calculator, making me almost 6 weeks! I'm so nervous and just longing to know if everything's ok! Add me as a friend if you'd like as I'd love some due date buddies!!! :) x

Thanks :)


----------



## floridasian

Hi endless - did you have a lot of EWCM? I am assuming so if the sperm was able to survive for five days! :lol:


----------



## floridasian

Fairyy your chart looks great!!


----------



## endlessblue

floridasian said:


> Hi endless - did you have a lot of EWCM? I am assuming so if the sperm was able to survive for five days! :lol:

I did, yes. We also used Conceive Plus. I just looked at my calender and it was actually more like 3 and a half days before as it was late at night :)


----------



## tori0713

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!! That is so exciting!!!

The witch arrived last night for me at CD29. I was definitely expecting her after 2 stark white BFNs on 10 and 12dpo. I have high hopes for temping and OPKs and definitely the SMEP this coming month! Crossing my fingers for an October BFP!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Sorry Af came tori! Hope sept is a lucky month for you. x


----------



## CM Punk

I'm 11 DPO today and still no obvious symptoms :( I've been getting BFNs since 6 DPO on the internet cheapies. AF is due in three days and I'm worried its over for me this month... Looks like I may have to start planning ahead for next cycle now.

Best wishes to everyone, and lots of baby dust! :hugs:


----------



## MIZZYD

FX CM Punk =)


----------



## CM Punk

MIZZYD said:


> FX CM Punk =)

Thank you! I'm still hoping and praying :hugs:


----------



## floridasian

Got a BFN this morning too at 10 DPO. AF due on the 19th. I thought my symptoms were so promising! Been getting that tugging/pulling/pinching sensations in my lower abdomen since 4DPO and last night I started feeling nauseous so I was convinced I was pregnant. 

Now I'm feeling completely out.:nope:


----------



## MIZZYD

10DPO is still quite early, FX Floridasian.


----------



## LiLi2

floridasian said:


> Got a BFN this morning too at 10 DPO. AF due on the 19th. I thought my symptoms were so promising! Been getting that tugging/pulling/pinching sensations in my lower abdomen since 4DPO and last night I started feeling nauseous so I was convinced I was pregnant.
> 
> Now I'm feeling completely out.:nope:

You're not out yet! I had the same symptoms except for the nausea since only a couple DPO and I got the most stark white test you've ever seen at 9 DPO, didn't test on 10 DPO but I think it would have still been a BFN, then a super faint positive at 11 DPO. Test again in 2 days :)


----------



## beaglemom

I have felt a constant feeling of nausea for a few days. Like I could throw up any minute. I'm eating fine. Not much else going on. Getting neg results but I know it's still early.


----------



## Jett55

Finally got a dark opk today pretty close to positive. Plus ewcm made sure to bd but I'm pretty sure I'll get my actual positive tomorrow Fxxed!


----------



## SCgirl

For those of you in the TWW, when are you testing? Just wondering who's up next! 

I'm very impatient, so if I make it to Friday (would be ~10 DPO / CD 28) without AF I'll begin testing early... :haha: (my last cycle [the longest I've had in a while] was only 25 days - here's to hoping AF stays away!)


----------



## beaglemom

I'm already testing. Started at 6 dpo


----------



## SCgirl

that's what I usually do (have as early as 5)! I'm just going to try to save a bit of $ (and driving myself crazy) by "waiting" until 10dpo! Haha


----------



## beaglemom

SCgirl said:


> that's what I usually do (have as early as 5)! I'm just going to try to save a bit of $ (and driving myself crazy) by "waiting" until 10dpo! Haha

I bought some internet cheapies


----------



## Jett55

Got my for sure positive opk this evening :) good luck to all those testing soon. I'll be testing at the end of the month :)


----------



## lweezy

congrats MizzYD


----------



## SCgirl

Anything new floridasian? Your chart still looks good...


----------



## floridasian

Haven't tested again since my bfn on 10 DPO. It got my really depressed so I'm not going to test again until 13 DPO (unless my temp drops before then - then I guess there's no need to test). 

Not much else as far as symptoms go - still have a funny feeling in my lower abdomen from time to time and last night when I was out shopping with DH I got this weird tingling sensation that shot from the lower abdomen area down to the vaginal area. It happened like 3-4 times. 

I'm pretty flat-chested so I never get any soreness or notice any changes in my boobs. Not sure if it's a good thing or not.


----------



## MrsWKJ

GL CM Punk, Floridasian, SC Girl and Beaglemom!! :D

Chart looks good so far floridasian! Hope temps stay up x


----------



## Pearly86

yeah chart looks good floridasian...hoping for the best!!:)

on cd 16 today hoping this is the month
hws it going at ur end Mrs WKJ??


----------



## Jett55

Good luck everyone. I'm pretty happy because my opk was even darker today normally after a positive it's negative the next day. :)


----------



## Pearly86

I am on cd 16 today and my opk on first response opk has started showing lines 
my digi is still with a circle...i just thought of doing both together incase anything happens and i miss it.. i believe this means my o day is coming closer
i m so wishing this is a normal cycle and this does look like
opinions..pls:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## fairyy

It will be positive in a day or two.


----------



## Missbx

Hello all I think I maybe 2dpo and ovulated on cd10? x


----------



## MrsWKJ

GL jett55 with all the bding :)

Hope you get your positive soon pearly x. Looks like its getting there.

Seems like I'm on 2dpo too. Got positive opk and day after that Temps got up. Hoping they stay up.


----------



## Wishing1010

Hi all! Sorry I have been MIA...out of town for a work trip last week. Well, I'm on CD40. On Sept. 6, the DR saw that I definitely ovulated when looking at an US (but of course didn't know if it was earlier in the month or closer to that date). I've been having the strangest cramping for over a week now and no sign of AF. Too nervous to test! lol. Planning on doing so on the 20th. They are wanting to do a lap. surgery for suspected endo., but I'm hoping that it won't be necessary due to a little bean growing in there. My cycles are usually between 32 and 36 days, so I am running a bit behind already. Again, too nervous to POAS right now. Don't want to see the - I always see, or have a MC like earlier in the summer. :(

I hope you ladies are all doing well!!!! FX that your BD'ing leads to beautiful babies! Lots of baby dust to all!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Lots of baby dust your way wishing1010 :) fx for your bfp! Are you experiencing any symptoms?


----------



## Wishing1010

MrsWKJ said:


> Lots of baby dust your way wishing1010 :) fx for your bfp! Are you experiencing any symptoms?

Well, engorged and painful breasts, nausea, headaches, strange cramping and mild lower backache. All promising I know, but the only out of the norm one is the cramping in my opinion. I guess the breast tenderness is quite bad this go round as well. Oh, I don't know, it's all a vicious cycle!


----------



## SCgirl

Today matches the longest cycle I've had since the shot (cd 25), but I'm only 7 dpo- so we'll see if my cycles start lasting longer. Here's to hoping AF stays away at least a few more days (or 30-something weeks)!

I hope I'm finally getting close to normal... how many times have i said that now?? my temps this time around (while still a bit jumpy) are much more normal looking than they have been. My temps after o have been some of the highest yet... (so even if this isn't the month- i have a bit of hope for the coming cycles!)


----------



## floridasian

My temp dropped this morning so it looks like AF will be here tomorrow :(

My chart now looks exactly the same as last cycle's.

GL on your TWW MrsWKJ! 

Fairyy and SCgirl - your charts are both looking great!


----------



## fairyy

floridasian said:


> My temp dropped this morning so it looks like AF will be here tomorrow :(
> 
> My chart now looks exactly the same as last cycle's.
> 
> GL on your TWW MrsWKJ!
> 
> Fairyy and SCgirl - your charts are both looking great!

I am still a week away from AF. My temperature drops on the first day of AF or day after. We all are still in the race unless the :witch: shows up. :hugs:


----------



## MrsWKJ

SCgirl said:


> Today matches the longest cycle I've had since the shot (cd 25), but I'm only 7 dpo- so we'll see if my cycles start lasting longer. Here's to hoping AF stays away at least a few more days (or 30-something weeks)!
> 
> I hope I'm finally getting close to normal... how many times have i said that now?? my temps this time around (while still a bit jumpy) are much more normal looking than they have been. My temps after o have been some of the highest yet... (so even if this isn't the month- i have a bit of hope for the coming cycles!)

SCgirl im soo happy for you. Finally your body is getting normal :) After reading how long it takes to get the horrible shot out of your system. I'd say you are very lucky to be ovulating and getting regular this soon! x

Floridasian i hope the temps shoot back up next morning. They are still above coverline.

GL fairry :) Charts looking good so far x

Symptoms sound really promising wishing1010 :D


----------



## Wishing1010

I took a stupid blue dye test and it looks positive but I'm so afraid to believe that. Grabbing FRER on the way home to take first thing!


----------



## fairyy

Fingers crossed. Hope u see the lines on FRER. :)


----------



## moni77

Congrats Endless - fingers crossed to those testers this week.

AFM - Had the doctor appointment yesterday - and she said "boy are you ovulating!" and showed me my cervical fluid. She said the monitor is a good way to go and set me up for the various blood work throughout the cycle and referred hubby for a complete sperm analysis. I went back today for the post-coital exam and she was not very happy with the sperm that she saw (I am hoping this is because hubby was celebrating winning a pool league last night and had a couple too many beers and not due to a real problem - but we'll find out after his testing next week.) Yesterday she said BD as much as possible around the fertile time - we'll see if this changes after hubby's testing. Next test is day 22 - for the progesterone.

baby dust to all...


----------



## MrsWKJ

Wow Moni thats great things are all clear at your end. I hope the next Sperm Analysis goes really well. Make sure you avoid sex for atleast 3 days before SA. (im sure your doctor must've told you that) GL dear x


----------



## asmcsm

Wishing1010 said:


> I took a stupid blue dye test and it looks positive but I'm so afraid to believe that. Grabbing FRER on the way home to take first thing!

Oh wishing you luck!! Hope it's positive!

AFM, I've been on a BnB hiatus for the last few days but thought I'd pop in and see what was going on. CD15 for me, have seen little to no EWCM this cycle which is really not normal for me so kinda bummed out but cervix is feeling high soft and open. Hoping to see a positive OPK tonight or tomorrow. Other than that, we've been sticking to SMEP pretty well. This cycle I've been using softcups after BD to hold the little men in there. FX it does the trick!


----------



## Pearly86

Fairy and SC girl wish u loads of luck ...chart looks really great!!

Floridasian..if there is a drop once its not an issue ..as long as it above coverline!!
hope it stays up ..and AF stays away!!! GL dear !!

Wishing1010 wow so excited for u ..lots f baby dust ur way


Mrs WKJ...yayay m so happy as u wanted to ov early thismonth it happened..woww wish u all the luck luv!!


----------



## moni77

MrsWKJ said:


> Wow Moni thats great things are all clear at your end. I hope the next Sperm Analysis goes really well. Make sure you avoid sex for atleast 3 days before SA. (im sure your doctor must've told you that) GL dear x

They said they needed to test between 2-4 days after last intercourse. Since I am leaving town for a few days Sunday evening we figured next Tuesday would be the best day!

Thanks!!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Thanks pearly all the best to you too :hugs:

GL moni x


----------



## MIZZYD

Wishing1010 said:


> I took a stupid blue dye test and it looks positive but I'm so afraid to believe that. Grabbing FRER on the way home to take first thing!

Oh good Luck!!!!!


----------



## beaglemom

I am having dull cramps today. I had brown discharge yesterday. I have had a constant feel of slight nausea for a week. But today the nausea has really kicked in. I feel like I am constanly on the verge of throwing up. I am due for AF on Friday. I have continuously been testing with wondofs cheap tests (negatives). Husband wants me to take a frer tomorrow AM. If I am not pregnant, then I have clearly lost my mind.

Wish me luck, ladies!


----------



## fairyy

beaglemom said:


> I am having dull cramps today. I had brown discharge yesterday. I have had a constant feel of slight nausea for a week. But today the nausea has really kicked in. I feel like I am constanly on the verge of throwing up. I am due for AF on Friday. I have continuously been testing with wondofs cheap tests (negatives). Husband wants me to take a frer tomorrow AM. If I am not pregnant, then I have clearly lost my mind.
> 
> Wish me luck, ladies!

Good luck dearie :)


----------



## MrsWKJ

beaglemom said:


> I am having dull cramps today. I had brown discharge yesterday. I have had a constant feel of slight nausea for a week. But today the nausea has really kicked in. I feel like I am constanly on the verge of throwing up. I am due for AF on Friday. I have continuously been testing with wondofs cheap tests (negatives). Husband wants me to take a frer tomorrow AM. If I am not pregnant, then I have clearly lost my mind.
> 
> Wish me luck, ladies!

symptoms are really promising!! GL :hugs:


----------



## beaglemom

MrsWKJ said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> I am having dull cramps today. I had brown discharge yesterday. I have had a constant feel of slight nausea for a week. But today the nausea has really kicked in. I feel like I am constanly on the verge of throwing up. I am due for AF on Friday. I have continuously been testing with wondofs cheap tests (negatives). Husband wants me to take a frer tomorrow AM. If I am not pregnant, then I have clearly lost my mind.
> 
> Wish me luck, ladies!
> 
> symptoms are really promising!! GL :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks. The cramping & spotting are making me very nervous. I feel like any second I will go to the bathroom & get bad news. Hopefully the nausea is not just nerves or stress. If this cycle is a no-go then it's on to clomid which I am not that excited about.


----------



## MrsWKJ

As long as its brown or pink spotting you need nothing to worry about. :)


----------



## moni77

fingers xed Beagle and good luck!!!


----------



## floridasian

My cramping is getting worse. I can almost hear the witch knocking my door!:wacko:

Good luck beaglemom!!


----------



## SCgirl

Wishing1010- any luck with FRER?


----------



## Wishing1010

SCgirl said:


> Wishing1010- any luck with FRER?

Very faint pink line yesterday afternoon, so light I couldn't capture in a picture. I tried this morning, got nothing. Still no AF, CD41 now. DH and I decided to hold off a few more days and test again. Still have the strange cramping, breasts get more sore by the day, watery/white discharge, and Cervix is up high (can barely reach). All sounds so good but I'm not going to be excited until I have a line so dark that even a blind man could see it. :haha:


----------



## SCgirl

sounds good- hope you get a definite bfp soon!


----------



## moni77

sounds good Wishing!!


----------



## floridasian

Good luck Wishing!! A line is a line however faint it is!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Thank you, I greatly appreciate that!!!

How are the rest of you doing? I see some others complaining of cramps, but remember that this can be a good sign! Don't think you're out until the witch shows!!!!


----------



## SCgirl

This morning I was sure that AF had started (bad cramps and tender breasts- the usual at the end of the cycle- i thought i'd had 'em for a few days, but they were bad enough today that i question if i actually did before!) In the last few hours, the cramps have let up a lot.

thankfully, no AF yet- which makes this (CD 26) my longest cycle since the shot! :thumbup:


----------



## Wishing1010

SCgirl said:


> This morning I was sure that AF had started (bad cramps and tender breasts- the usual at the end of the cycle- i thought i'd had 'em for a few days, but they were bad enough today that i question if i actually did before!) In the last few hours, the cramps have let up a lot.
> 
> thankfully, no AF yet- which makes this (CD 26) my longest cycle since the shot! :thumbup:

Ooooo!!! Sounds very promising!!! FX for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My cramps come and go, worse at night than any other time. Taking 1 Tylenol 2 times a day to try and help.


----------



## trinity_enigm

Hi can I join in? We're doing smep for the first time bust it's only our second month trying. On cd 10 today and have a 26 day cycle usually (last month was 29 evil witch giving me false hope) am hoping for a positive opk soon as don't think I can bd every other day until cd35 or whatever it recommends!!


----------



## KC6

Hey everyone!!

I've just found this and I an intrigued! I'm on CD11 of m 2nd month of ttc #1, so a bit late to start this plan this month but if I don't get my BFP I'll def give it a bash next month!! I've literally just read the first post so will need to have a wee read through and see how your all doing, good luck everyone!!


----------



## Pearly86

beaglemom said:


> I am having dull cramps today. I had brown discharge yesterday. I have had a constant feel of slight nausea for a week. But today the nausea has really kicked in. I feel like I am constanly on the verge of throwing up. I am due for AF on Friday. I have continuously been testing with wondofs cheap tests (negatives). Husband wants me to take a frer tomorrow AM. If I am not pregnant, then I have clearly lost my mind.
> 
> Wish me luck, ladies!

Wish u all the best dear!!...if ur bieng so nauseous its really a good symptom
lots f baby dust ur way !! may be by next week ul lhave a definite positive as ur still few days behind ur AF so tht might be the reason u getting negative..so do not worry m sure its gonna be the BFP..just few more days!!


----------



## Pearly86

Wow..WIshing1010 and SCgirl..!!...cramps in pregnancy is also a sign so do not worry as long as the temp is up and witch doesnt show..need not worry...
Wishing>> for some ladies bfp doesnt show until a weeks late f AF so ya checking in after a gap is a wise thing to do... Wish u both great luck and lots f baby dust!!
@floridasian,...aww praying witch stays away ..and temp goes up!!....reaelly dont want it to drop anymore!!!


----------



## floridasian

Hi ladies - AF just arrived so I'm out this cycle again. :(

Not sure if we're going to continue SMEP next cycle. But then again, with a short cycle like mine and ovulating early there's really not a lot of options as far as BD schedule goes though.


----------



## fairyy

floridasian said:


> Hi ladies - AF just arrived so I'm out this cycle again. :(
> 
> Not sure if we're going to continue SMEP next cycle. But then again, with a short cycle like mine and ovulating early there's really not a lot of options as far as BD schedule goes though.

I am so sorry hun. Good luck this cycle. I have started to sense the :witch: as well. She is due this Sunday.


----------



## Wishing1010

floridasian said:


> Hi ladies - AF just arrived so I'm out this cycle again. :(
> 
> Not sure if we're going to continue SMEP next cycle. But then again, with a short cycle like mine and ovulating early there's really not a lot of options as far as BD schedule goes though.

Aww, so sorry! :hugs: I pray the next cycle is it for you!!!! FX and wishing the witch has a short stay and BD'ing is fruitful.


----------



## floridasian

fairyy said:


> I am so sorry hun. Good luck this cycle. I have started to sense the :witch: as well. She is due this Sunday.

Your chart is still looking good. FX'ed that AF stays away for you!


----------



## fairyy

I am feeling the cramps and I am gassy like hell today. Temperature has to stay like that for three/four more days if BFP.


----------



## MrsWKJ

trinity_enigm said:


> Hi can I join in? We're doing smep for the first time bust it's only our second month trying. On cd 10 today and have a 26 day cycle usually (last month was 29 evil witch giving me false hope) am hoping for a positive opk soon as don't think I can bd every other day until cd35 or whatever it recommends!!

Hi trinity the plan is to BD everyother day till you get positive opk once its positive BD 3 days in a row, then skip one and BD one more time. Incase you dont get a positive just Keep BDing till CD21 or so. GL dear i'll add you to our sept list :)

So sorry floridasian :hugs: I really hope your next month is lucky! 

GL wishing1010! Hope the lines become really dark soon x lots of baby dust your way!!

GL SCgirl & Fairry hope AF stays away and temps stay up :thumbup:


----------



## LiLi2

Hey ladies, just checking in! 

Good luck this month, Trinity.

Wishing1010: how exciting! Fingers crossed that those lines continue to get darker!! :)

Hugs Floridasian :hugs: Sorry the witch got you. Will be hoping for you this cycle! 

Good luck girls in the TWW!! Babydust all around :dust:


----------



## Pearly86

Floridasian so sorry the witch showeed up ggrrrrr....hope this cycle be the lucky one!!wish u all the v best dear!!

as ur cycle is short bding will not get tiring!! just bd as much as u can before ov ..GL dear!!


----------



## fairyy

Yes BDing is easier when your cycle is short as you ovulate early. 

Btw I got a BFN this morning with FRER 6days sooner. Af due on 22nd.


----------



## floridasian

Still early fairy - FX'ed for you!


----------



## fairyy

Let's see what the temperature has to say tomorrow morning.


----------



## Wishing1010

Hi ladies. I'm out...after a clear positive yesterday afternoon, I started bleeding quite heavily about 2 hours ago. Going to call this one a chemical. Having the laparoscopy done for endometriosis on Oct. 30th.


----------



## floridasian

:hugs:So sorry to hear that Wishing! That must be heart-breaking! At least you know you are able to get pregnant. Good luck on your laparoscopy!


----------



## trinity_enigm

Hi ladies trying to figure out if my opks are positive or not- would anyone mind having a look please?

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/2011037-help-interpreting-opks.html


----------



## KC6

Hey!! You have darker lines than I've ever had. I think the test line has to be the same or darker than the control, so the second one looks good. Maybe tomorrow it will be darker?


----------



## MIZZYD

Wishing1010 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm out...after a clear positive yesterday afternoon, I started bleeding quite heavily about 2 hours ago. Going to call this one a chemical. Having the laparoscopy done for endometriosis on Oct. 30th.

Sorry :hugs:


----------



## MrsWKJ

Wishing1010 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm out...after a clear positive yesterday afternoon, I started bleeding quite heavily about 2 hours ago. Going to call this one a chemical. Having the laparoscopy done for endometriosis on Oct. 30th.

Oh dear! Im so sorry! I know its the worse feeling every but the good thing is you know you can get pregnant and after successful laparoscopy you can get back to SMEP :hugs: GL!!

trinity the second one looks positive :thumbup:


----------



## Jett55

So sorry wishing :( 

I'm officially in the tww according to my chart 3dpo Fxxed!


----------



## Pearly86

Wishing really sorry to hear that ull b able to come out f it soon baby do not worry!!we r all with u!!
Jett55 good going!! how do u get ur chart like this i really wanna knw i mean the sticker!!
i also want to get mine on screen like u GL dear!!
wish u and Mrs WKJ all the v best in ur DPOs..m yet to join u guys another dark line but not the darkest and digi stills showing a circle....
hope it comes soon!!!


----------



## Pearly86

fairyy said:


> Yes BDing is easier when your cycle is short as you ovulate early.
> 
> Btw I got a BFN this morning with FRER 6days sooner. Af due on 22nd.

yeah thts quite soon Fairyy ,.,...some more days to go!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Pearly86

lil personal ques to all,
I am following smep but the thing is my lady part is really sore today and lil itchy too(sorry tmi) ..m not sure why also m close to ov so dont want to stop bding...
pls advice hw to go abt this if someone has exp it...is it because f too much f bd but we have had it before too n this is happening fr the first time


----------



## MrsWKJ

Pearly probably you are a bit stressed this cycle and producing less arousal fluid. Dear i'd advise to get preseed, heard great reviews so no harm in getting a little assistance when you need it. right?? :) Its sperm friendly so you'll be good to go!! Hope you join us in the tww soon :hugs:

Jett55 im right behind you 4dpo. GL :thumbup:


----------



## Pearly86

oh ya right tht could be the reason because we started bding lil early but hw abt the itchiness..is tht to do with the soreness??
i m really scared f bding dnt knw why,,,,but ya thinkin this could be the month im really up!!
and ya preseed is something m going to use now.i had got it last month but was really scared f tht injecting part on it so havnt used it yet.,,,


----------



## beaglemom

Pearly86 said:


> oh ya right tht could be the reason because we started bding lil early but hw abt the itchiness..is tht to do with the soreness??
> i m really scared f bding dnt knw why,,,,but ya thinkin this could be the month im really up!!
> and ya preseed is something m going to use now.i had got it last month but was really scared f tht injecting part on it so havnt used it yet.,,,

Injecting is not necessary. You can apply to your guy (I do this most of the time)


----------



## asmcsm

Hi ladies!

So sorry about the bleeding wishing :hugs:

AFM, still over here waiting to o...no positive OPKs yet. Really hoping I see one soon...


----------



## SCgirl

I'm still having some bad AF-like cramping and some odd pains on both sides come and go- it's getting quite old at this point (usually it's just days 2-3 of AF that it's bad!), but still no sign of AF... I wish I knew what a regular cycle is for me. CD 28 (another improvement), but BFN at 10dpo (yeah, i'm impatient).

I'm going out of town for the weekend, so looking forward to something to take my mind off things! :wave:


----------



## beaglemom

Okay...mark me out for the month :(

On to next month. Keep me on the list if you keep the thread going!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Hope you get your positive soon ashlee!

SCgirl your chart looks really really great!! Im getting some good vibes :D GL!!!! 

Oh so sorry the witch got you beaglemom :( Yes we'ill continue the thread i'll add oct and add you to the new list too. Lots of GL for the next cycle hon!!


----------



## beaglemom

forgot to mention I start clomid this cycle. 50 mg. Anyone else on clomid???


----------



## MrsWKJ

Beaglemom I don't think anyone is on clomid here. Can I ask why are you taking clomid i thought you ovulated perfectly. I mean can you take clomid even if you can ovulate on your own? Does it help in ovulating early and is there a chance you release more than one eggs?


----------



## asmcsm

Finally got a positive opk this morning!!!:yipee:


----------



## MrsWKJ

Wohoo!! Congrats ashlee :D let the BD marathon begin!!


----------



## beaglemom

MrsWKJ said:


> Beaglemom I don't think anyone is on clomid here. Can I ask why are you taking clomid i thought you ovulated perfectly. I mean can you take clomid even if you can ovulate on your own? Does it help in ovulating early and is there a chance you release more than one eggs?

its also used for unexplained infertility. There is a 10% chance of twins. From what I read it can make your eggs and uterine lining stronger. I'm nervous because I never used to want to do drugs. And because I had a clear hsg, ovulate, and have twins in my family, I think multiples are a high chance with me. But it is a low dose. I read a lot of women who started on 100mg.


----------



## Missbx

Hello ladies I think I got a positive Opk yesterday x


----------



## SCgirl

That's a good sign Missbx! Good luck- and have fun the next few days! ;)

I'm now CD 30 / 12 dpo - another BFN this morning. May see if i can wait a few days before testing again in case AF comes... (Last cycle was 25 days long, usually avg 14/15 day LP.) Cramping is finally subsiding for the most part after a week of it- only issue is tender breasts (usually get to a lesser extent right before AF).


----------



## MrsWKJ

Thanks for the info beaglemom! I hope its your first and last cycle on clomid and you get bfp x

Congrats missbx :D Haffun BDing!!! ;)

SCgirl you chart looks great so far. Temps are still up :thumbup:


----------



## fairyy

I am out. Today is CD1.


----------



## trinity_enigm

Well I don't think we did too well this month. Started of well and dtd every other day from cd6 and got positive opk on cd11. Did the dance that night but the next night hubby fell asleep before I got to bed and then the next day I had terrible cramps and couldn't face it. So I think we're probably out for this month. Am so annoyed with myself- we were doing so well and now have to wait a whole month!


----------



## SCgirl

Sorry fairyy! :(

I'm already planning to start a new diet / exercise routine whenever AF finally arrives- figure that will give me something else to work towards! I got impatient again and tested 13dpo. Bfn- shoulda known! :blush:


----------



## MrsWKJ

Sorry fairry! :( GL for next month dear x

Dont worry trinity hopefully it'll be enough! GL x

SCgirls you temps still high :D May be its a late implanter. Give a day or two! x


----------



## floridasian

:hugs:Sorry Fairyy - best of luck on your next cycle!


----------



## asmcsm

Sorry about the:witch: Fairyy

AFM, officially in the tww! Woohoo! Nice big temp spike this morning. FX extra tight for a sticky this time


----------



## Pearly86

looks like m nt going to be able to make it this month...I have guests coming over..
on cd 21 I had a lot f ewcm (which i saw fr the first time and i got so excited!!..showeed it to DH too out f excitement and we bded but then my opk is still not postitive 100% yesterday it was quite dark but nt compeltly so i feel i am going to ov as usual in two- 3 days or may be today!! as its cd 23 fr me .) but my guest are coming over today fr a week:(:(:(...and we will nt b having enuf time to bd..so dont knw..i just hope we make it else m nt going to b able to make it this month :sob:sob:sob!!


----------



## floridasian

Hopefully your quality EWCM will help your hubby's sperm stay in place until O, Pearly! :)


----------



## MrsWKJ

GL ashlee!

Oh dont worry pearly hopefully your ewcm will keep the spermies in for a good time :) I know it sucks when something comes in between your ttc plan! But remember it only takes one. So don't feel down if its meant to be your month. Nothing can stop that sperm from hitting your eggy :thumbup: Lots of GL your way dear!! x


----------



## MrsWKJ

Floridasian im continuing the thread for oct too. You giving smep another shot??


----------



## Pearly86

yeah i hope so the same!!! thnks floridasian n dear Mrs WKJ..:hugs: hows ur dpo going???what dpo are u at??


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Hello ladies, i've been following this thread for quite some time, but didn't start TTC until the middle of this month.. We are trying SMEP and i'm currently on CD 9. We BD on CD8 and will do so again tomorrow! Just wanted to say hi and looking forward to chatting with everyone! I'm kind of in the middle of the month, so i'd be testing mid october! =]


----------



## Pearly86

Welcome dear!!..its a great forum and ull have all f us helping u out!!! GL for this cycle!!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Welcome canthardlywait! :) I'dd add your name to the october cycle! You'll love the company of ladies in this thread they are all awesome! :)

Pearly im 8dpo today. Just want to know whats gonna happen. Not much symptoms just very tired lately.


----------



## Pearly86

OMG!! Dint i tell. i just checked as per my chekcing time n.today is the day and my temp dropped and i got both the thing positive ...FR and DIgi...
amazing!!..i had tonns of EWCM...such clear ..frm few days before till now..and today its possitive attaching the pic
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsWKJ

Wooot wooot!!!!! :happydance: Yayy finally!!! So happy that you got it before the guests. Now you can enjoy your tww with them ;)


----------



## Pearly86

Guests are coming today honey!!...along with my hubby...:cry::cry:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks Pearly and Mrs! I like that this is a chatty group. Some groupd on here don't move very much and I love coming here and seeing how everyone is doing! =]


----------



## MIZZYD

:dust:

GL ladies.


----------



## fairyy

Steal your DH for some quickie. Don't miss the big "O" day. You are doing very good so far Pearly. Good luck to you. Hope you get that BFP in few days. :) Btw those are lovely +opks.


----------



## fairyy

MrsWKJ: You can add :witch: to my name as I am out.


----------



## SCgirl

My temps are still way up (this is a first), but still getting BFN. Wish something definitive would happen one way or the other! At least the cramps are finally gone...


----------



## Pearly86

fairyy said:


> Steal your DH for some quickie. Don't miss the big "O" day. You are doing very good so far Pearly. Good luck to you. Hope you get that BFP in few days. :) Btw those are lovely +opks.

Thanks dear ...I so wish i am able to my temp is nt yet up so may be i still have some chance lets c..wish u all the luck dear!!


----------



## Pearly86

ur having good chart SC girl what dpo are u at??


----------



## SCgirl

14 dpo- usually about as far as I get before AF arrives (CD 32- last cycle was 25 days long!)


----------



## Pearly86

if tht is the case i would say just wait a few more days hon.. surely ull knw in some days FXed for u!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

SCGirl- Your chart does look promising!


----------



## MrsWKJ

So sorry fairry :( Best of luck for next month!

SCgirl you might be one of those ladies who get late BFPs. Your temps look really promising dear x. Im not sure if you are following the thread started by sparkles (in TTC1) but she may have a faint positive after almost being 28 days late. She updated a few mins ago. So anything is possible :hugs: I know this is unusually long cycle for you if you are worried about bfns get the bloodtest done if its possible.

Hope your temps go up before the guests come pearly. Fx for you as well!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

CD10 for me. Going to start with OPK's today. I feel a little crazy starting with OPK's on my very first cycle TTC. Please tell me i'm not OBSESSED and someone else did this too??


----------



## MrsWKJ

Canthardlywait i was totally obsessed with them the first two months. You need to check multiple times to know which time is best for you to catch the surge once you get an idea it will be easier and you can then test once or twice everyday. But hope you get a bfp even before that x


----------



## Pearly86

yayyyy canthardlywait....so excited for u
I get mine in TMU in between 1-5 pm so ucan check tht and also Mrs WkJ gets in FMU so u can check in that too..
many ladies gets in between 1-5 and some gets morning too so this is all trial at first to check which one ..
so u can divide the time as its ur first time so u got to check multiple times...as everyones different...with my TMU chek i limit my water intake too..


----------



## floridasian

I test three times a day when it gets closer to O time (when it starts getting darker is when I know O time is near). 9 am (SMU), sometime in the afternoon (between 2 to 5), and once before bed time.

GL!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

wow! I've got a lot to learn (and $$$ to spend..LOL) I bought a pack today at CVS that just has 7 individually wrapped sticks (the kind that look like PG tests). I don't know why I did it when I got home from lunch (just peed like an hour before hand) but I guess I was excited! Obviously the control came up, but nothing else. Not due to O until 9/29 so i'm not worried.. just wanted to POAS! hah. This first cycle, i'm only going to do one a day and if not BFP, i'll get more serious about them next month. Hate to sound pessemisitic but I really don't think I'll get PG the first try, so I'm just using this month as a practice run! LOL


----------



## floridasian

Hi there, I'm also due to O on the 29th! Most of us buy OPK's in bulk on ebay or Amazon for $0.20 or less per test. I like these cheapies better than the ClearBlue!


----------



## fairyy

I have heard good review about CB Digital ovulation test, the one with smiley face. It is costly but u can save it for other cycles too. $35 for 20tests. Answer brand or First Response comes for $13 for 7tests. But this digital keeps guessing business out. So if I am going for SMEP then I will buy some digi next time.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I may have to look into the the IC's going forward. I was looking for something discreet my first shot with OPK's. My husband doesn't know i'm doing them. He wants to do the "relaxed" approach (i.e. BD and see what happens). So I don't really tell him about any of the planning i'm doing (OPK, or SMEP). He just thinks we are BDing a lot more :wink: Feels a little deceitful, but I don't want him to be hyperaware of my ovulation. I enjoy planning and thinking stuff out, so it works for me. =]


----------



## beaglemom

Hi guys! I just took my first clomid pill. We will see what kind of side effects I get...hopefully not many. I am anxious to get to ovulation & make this baby!!! I am staying positive & really hoping this is it for me. My doc recommends me dtd every other day during my fertile time. I think that is what I will do instead of sticking to SMEP completely. But I am going to try to start on CD 8. The clomid may drastically change my cycle, so I don't want to miss m fertile time. I use the cb monitor but I may also use opks as a back up.

Wish me luck! And I wish everyone else luck!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Got EWCM today.. CD10. Very confused but maybe this means O is in the next couple days?? I usually only get it for 2 days, never really a 3rd day. I really need to start temping but I just don't want to get stressed about it. I sleep with my mouth open and get up in the middle of the night. Also, I was trying to be discreet and my husband would notice the temping on the weekend! lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

just to be clear.. my husband DOES wants a baby. I'm not sneaking around, but he's in the lets just BD whenever and we'll see what happens mindset.. it doesn't work that way for me! I'm woman and I know about when I'm fertile so I like taking charge. I just realized sometimes with my "discreetness" it might seem like my husband doesn't want kids and that's not the case! LOL


----------



## Pearly86

beaglemom said:


> Hi guys! I just took my first clomid pill. We will see what kind of side effects I get...hopefully not many. I am anxious to get to ovulation & make this baby!!! I am staying positive & really hoping this is it for me. My doc recommends me dtd every other day during my fertile time. I think that is what I will do instead of sticking to SMEP completely. But I am going to try to start on CD 8. The clomid may drastically change my cycle, so I don't want to miss m fertile time. I use the cb monitor but I may also use opks as a back up.
> 
> Wish me luck! And I wish everyone else luck!

Wishing u all the luck beaglemom and hope tis is the month for all f us..sticking to smep in fertile days is really promising so yay go ahead..!!:hugs:


----------



## Pearly86

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Got EWCM today.. CD10. Very confused but maybe this means O is in the next couple days?? I usually only get it for 2 days, never really a 3rd day. I really need to start temping but I just don't want to get stressed about it. I sleep with my mouth open and get up in the middle of the night. Also, I was trying to be discreet and my husband would notice the temping on the weekend! lol

ya EWCM is really a good sign but it says its nt a sure shot sign..it usualy should happen like tht .2 days before ov ..but since its ur first cycle understanding ur body i would say do not miss the chance f bding!! get busy dear!!.anyway ewcm will always help in both ways fr spermie and making the bding great!!:thumbup:

and ya nt telling hubby is a good plan so to avoid any unecessary issues.liek the performance ones,,. but fr me my hubby is like he wants to knw all wants to be a part f it frm start so i cannot stop myself telling him lol:coffee:


----------



## MrsWKJ

pearly my hubby is the same but this month i didnt tell him anything. Didn't even tell him about the positive opk lol. Did your temps rise by now?? i hope they did fx for you dear!

GL beaglemom, hopefully it's gonna be the first and last month of clomid and we'll hear the good news by the end of this month :hugs:

canthardlywait ewcm before ovulation is a good sign because sperms can survive in it from 5-7 days :D Hope you get your positive opk soon


----------



## floridasian

CD8 here- time flies by with a short cycle! I'm starting OPK testing today (should O around Sunday).

My BD schedule for this cycle is CD6 (to get rid of old stuff that's pretty dead since we haven't BD'ed in three weeks), CD8, 10, 11, 12. I had a hard time getting DH to BD on CD6 - he thought it was too early and I was crazy. He was also a little bit under the weather. We did end up BD'ing but it was not a pleasant experience for either of us.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Pearly - he's made it known that he doesn't really care to know. I've read on here (not this thread, but site wide) that a lot of men seem to have "issues" producing when they know it's ovulation time. I'd rather not go through the frustration and being angry becasue times were messed up, so I just keep the info to myself. This is why i'm hiding my OPK's. I don't want him to see them. LOL


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

MrsWKJ said:


> pearly my hubby is the same but this month i didnt tell him anything. Didn't even tell him about the positive opk lol. Did your temps rise by now?? i hope they did fx for you dear!
> 
> GL beaglemom, hopefully it's gonna be the first and last month of clomid and we'll hear the good news by the end of this month :hugs:
> 
> canthardlywait ewcm before ovulation is a good sign because sperms can survive in it from 5-7 days :D Hope you get your positive opk soon

I hope so too!! Yesterday afternoon there was no line to speak of.. last night a light line showed up and this am there was a light line again. I know that unless it's as dark or darker, it's negative, but does the appearance of the 2nd line mean that the surge is on it's way? i.e. the darker line gets, the closer you are to the surge?


----------



## Pearly86

:happydance:yeah forgot to mention tht my temp rose up so 1 dpo today hope it stays up:happydance:


----------



## Pearly86

when are u chekcng Mrs WKJ??


----------



## floridasian

Good luck on your TWW, Pearly!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Ok girls so i cracked and tested today at 10dpo. Im not a poas addict and usualy wait till af day and today before testing i wasn't expecting to see a line and then the line appeared within 5 mins and it looks like pink. have a look , i hope its not an evap and im not seeing things. Really scared! Haven't told anything to my DH yet. What are your thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130925-00876.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 17









pic.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## floridasian

OMG! You're totally pregnant!!! That line is no way faint.

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :dance::wohoo:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

MrsWKJ said:


> Ok girls so i cracked and tested today at 10dpo. Im not a poas addict and usualy wait till af day and today before testing i wasn't expecting to see a line and then the line appeared within 5 mins and it looks like pink. have a look , i hope its not an evap and im not seeing things. Really scared! Haven't told anything to my DH yet. What are your thoughts?

OMG! I see it! No squinting required!!! FX for you!! I'd keep testing, but it looks really good for you!!!


----------



## Pearly86

floridasian said:


> CD8 here- time flies by with a short cycle! I'm starting OPK testing today (should O around Sunday).
> 
> My BD schedule for this cycle is CD6 (to get rid of old stuff that's pretty dead since we haven't BD'ed in three weeks), CD8, 10, 11, 12. I had a hard time getting DH to BD on CD6 - he thought it was too early and I was crazy. He was also a little bit under the weather. We did end up BD'ing but it was not a pleasant experience for either of us.
> 
> Good luck ladies!

oh ya the benefit f short cyle !! i would say if this is the ccase use preseed
and bd as much as possible i donot knw but i heard ppl who have had lots f bd before o they are pretty gud at catching the eggy this week u can just bd as much as u can i feel tht will increase the chance even more stick to smep but if u can just repeat a few times..more!! bd on sat fr sure if u ov on sunday GL dear!!


----------



## asmcsm

MrsWKJ said:


> Ok girls so i cracked and tested today at 10dpo. Im not a poas addict and usualy wait till af day and today before testing i wasn't expecting to see a line and then the line appeared within 5 mins and it looks like pink. have a look , i hope its not an evap and im not seeing things. Really scared! Haven't told anything to my DH yet. What are your thoughts?

Woohooooo! Definitely looks like a positive to me!! That line is pink so I don't think it's an evap. Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Pearly86

MrsWKJ said:


> Ok girls so i cracked and tested today at 10dpo. Im not a poas addict and usualy wait till af day and today before testing i wasn't expecting to see a line and then the line appeared within 5 mins and it looks like pink. have a look , i hope its not an evap and im not seeing things. Really scared! Haven't told anything to my DH yet. What are your thoughts?

oh wowwwwww i cannot say how much excited I am for u dear!! ogod....ur preggo..wowwwww m so happy for u honey!!! wow its exciting!!1yayyayayayya:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pearly86

Mrs WKJ u did it dear!!.....oh man its so exciting u ve got to send ur bd schedule atleast ur chart i wanna c,,please!!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm so happy for you Mrs!!!!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Thanks alot ladies! I couldn't have done it without you all! You all are my number one support system! im still not convinced though, i dont have any symptoms out of the blue. just had some hard time getting up for the past few days but may be i was just too tired so wont count it as a symptom. I still have 5 days to go since my LP is 15 days long. So i guess i'll be relaxed once i miss it. I just hope AF stays away for the next 9 months. Please pray that its a sticky bean for me. 
btw do you think i should tell my hubby? I am thinking of waiting for two three days when i test again when the line darkens.
Okay pearly i'll share my chart here!


----------



## Pearly86

This one is for u dear..i changed my status to excited!!!wht a news!!

:hugs::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Pearly86

MrsWKJ said:


> Thanks alot ladies! I couldn't have done it without you all! You all are my number one support system! im still not convinced though, i dont have any symptoms out of the blue. just had some hard time getting up for the past few days but may be i was just too tired so wont count it as a symptom. I still have 5 days to go since my LP is 15 days long. So i guess i'll be relaxed once i miss it. I just hope AF stays away for the next 9 months. Please pray that its a sticky bean for me.
> btw do you think i should tell my hubby? I am thinking of waiting for two three days when i test again when the line darkens.
> Okay pearly i'll share my chart here!

no no i think u shoudl tell ur hubby getting a pink line is positive or may be u can check one on frer tomm and m sure it will turn out ..


----------



## MrsWKJ

Thanks love :hugs: you guys are the best! seriously!! :') 

Here's my chart pearly and I live in uae and im not sure if i'd be able to find an frer :( I'd go to pharmacy tomm and see cuz i dont think they are available here. I might have to look for an alternative test. I hope i find FRER cuz i did check boots a few months ago and they didnt have it.

i got a positive opk on 17th too forgot to put it on chart
 



Attached Files:







ffchart.jpg
File size: 68.6 KB
Views: 30


----------



## asmcsm

MrsWKJ said:


> Thanks alot ladies! I couldn't have done it without you all! You all are my number one support system! im still not convinced though, i dont have any symptoms out of the blue. just had some hard time getting up for the past few days but may be i was just too tired so wont count it as a symptom. I still have 5 days to go since my LP is 15 days long. So i guess i'll be relaxed once i miss it. I just hope AF stays away for the next 9 months. Please pray that its a sticky bean for me.
> btw do you think i should tell my hubby? I am thinking of waiting for two three days when i test again when the line darkens.
> Okay pearly i'll share my chart here!

I wouldn't worry too much about not having any symptoms. The month I got my bfp I thought I was for sure out cuz I didn't have any symptoms. I ended up getting tender breasts and little pinches and cramps a few days later. FX your bean is a nice sticky one!


----------



## floridasian

MrsWKJ said:


> Thanks love :hugs: you guys are the best! seriously!! :')
> 
> Here my chart pearly and I live in uae and im not sure if i'd be able to find an frer :( I'd go to pharmacy tomm and see cuz i dont think they are available here. I might have to look for an alternative test. I hope i find FRER cuz i did check boots a few months ago and they didnt have it.
> 
> i got a positive on 17 opk too forgot to put it on chart

Congrats again and thanks for sharing your chart (that is one good-looking chart!!) I'm truly excited and happy for you! I don't think I can wait two days to tell my hubby if it was me! I would be way too excited!! But then again, AF is due on Oct 13th and the 15th is our 8 year anniversary so if I do get a BFP I'll probably *try* to wait till the 15th as a BIG anniversary gift!


----------



## Pearly86

praying its a sticky bean for u dear thanks a lot fr sharing ur chart its sure gonna be a sticky bean do not worry .!!1 just relax and remain happy god bless u !!!
if not frer do not worry just take whichever is available other than IC's 
this weekend check with digi for sure!!.woww...God Bless u dear!!


----------



## fairyy

MrsWKJ: OMG what a great news. That's a clear BFP. Big congrats to u. :happydance:


----------



## MrsWKJ

Thanks ashlee for the reassurance :) Told my hubby a while back. Hes totally ecstatic! Praying for a sticky bean now [-o&lt; i'll retest with a good hpt soon


----------



## fairyy

Btw I have tried SMEP *only one cycle i.e last cycle* and AF got me on Sunday. That was not fully SMEP as OPK screwed me or I had been screwed by late ovulation remember. I am not sure whether I am going to try it this cycle or not. I will definitely let u know if I plan to try it again. But I would love to be here comment and stalk lol. Good luck to all.


----------



## trinity_enigm

MrsWKJ said:


> Ok girls so i cracked and tested today at 10dpo. Im not a poas addict and usualy wait till af day and today before testing i wasn't expecting to see a line and then the line appeared within 5 mins and it looks like pink. have a look , i hope its not an evap and im not seeing things. Really scared! Haven't told anything to my DH yet. What are your thoughts?

Oh that's an easy one to see!! Congrats!! So exciting xxx

I'm 5dpo (don't temp so not 100% sure I just count second day after positive opk as 1dpo) so it's a boring time for me. Can't do anything- can't even symptom spot yet. Although am already holding my toilet paper closer to my face (tmi) than anyone really should looking for implantation bleeding lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Okay ladies.. pretty sure I am going to O in the next 24 hours. My OPK's are getting darker and i'm getting the tell tale signs. Cramping, and lower back pain. I'm going to do another OPK as soon as I get home and see what it looks like. I'm so freaking excited, but clearly the app on my phone is WRONG about when I O. Luckily I picked up these OPK's when I did!!


----------



## asmcsm

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Okay ladies.. pretty sure I am going to O in the next 24 hours. My OPK's are getting darker and i'm getting the tell tale signs. Cramping, and lower back pain. I'm going to do another OPK as soon as I get home and see what it looks like. I'm so freaking excited, but clearly the app on my phone is WRONG about when I O. Luckily I picked up these OPK's when I did!!

How long have you been using the phone app? The one I use tried to give me the standard "CD14 ovulation" until I used it for a while and it got used to my cycles


----------



## floridasian

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Okay ladies.. pretty sure I am going to O in the next 24 hours. My OPK's are getting darker and i'm getting the tell tale signs. Cramping, and lower back pain. I'm going to do another OPK as soon as I get home and see what it looks like. I'm so freaking excited, but clearly the app on my phone is WRONG about when I O. Luckily I picked up these OPK's when I did!!

Keep testing - I usually get 3 straight days of positive OPK's before I actually O.

GL!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

asmcsm said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies.. pretty sure I am going to O in the next 24 hours. My OPK's are getting darker and i'm getting the tell tale signs. Cramping, and lower back pain. I'm going to do another OPK as soon as I get home and see what it looks like. I'm so freaking excited, but clearly the app on my phone is WRONG about when I O. Luckily I picked up these OPK's when I did!!
> 
> How long have you been using the phone app? The one I use tried to give me the standard "CD14 ovulation" until I used it for a while and it got used to my cyclesClick to expand...

It's got about a year of data! It's usuallly pretty good with predicting when AF is coming, but maybe I have a longer LP and the app is over shooting my O? it doesnt' have me Oing until Sunday 9/29. This month AF came on the exact day the app predicted, but I always feel iffy about the ovulation. Not sure if it's as accurate.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

floridasian said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies.. pretty sure I am going to O in the next 24 hours. My OPK's are getting darker and i'm getting the tell tale signs. Cramping, and lower back pain. I'm going to do another OPK as soon as I get home and see what it looks like. I'm so freaking excited, but clearly the app on my phone is WRONG about when I O. Luckily I picked up these OPK's when I did!!
> 
> Keep testing - I usually get 3 straight days of positive OPK's before I actually O.
> 
> GL!Click to expand...

I will def keep testing until it's negative! I only have 3 OPK's left so I will need to buy more for sure!!


----------



## asmcsm

CantHrdlyWait said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies.. pretty sure I am going to O in the next 24 hours. My OPK's are getting darker and i'm getting the tell tale signs. Cramping, and lower back pain. I'm going to do another OPK as soon as I get home and see what it looks like. I'm so freaking excited, but clearly the app on my phone is WRONG about when I O. Luckily I picked up these OPK's when I did!!
> 
> How long have you been using the phone app? The one I use tried to give me the standard "CD14 ovulation" until I used it for a while and it got used to my cyclesClick to expand...
> 
> It's got about a year of data! It's usuallly pretty good with predicting when AF is coming, but maybe I have a longer LP and the app is over shooting my O? it doesnt' have me Oing until Sunday 9/29. This month AF came on the exact day the app predicted, but I always feel iffy about the ovulation. Not sure if it's as accurate.Click to expand...

Yea, it sounds like it's giving you an incorrect LP. What App is it?


----------



## Pearly86

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Okay ladies.. pretty sure I am going to O in the next 24 hours. My OPK's are getting darker and i'm getting the tell tale signs. Cramping, and lower back pain. I'm going to do another OPK as soon as I get home and see what it looks like. I'm so freaking excited, but clearly the app on my phone is WRONG about when I O. Luckily I picked up these OPK's when I did!!

I would say start getting busy dear!!...its time to just enjoy bding!! and keep it continous if u can .ull catch the eggy !!


----------



## MIZZYD

MrsWKJ said:


> Ok girls so i cracked and tested today at 10dpo. Im not a poas addict and usualy wait till af day and today before testing i wasn't expecting to see a line and then the line appeared within 5 mins and it looks like pink. have a look , i hope its not an evap and im not seeing things. Really scared! Haven't told anything to my DH yet. What are your thoughts?

WOO HOO!!!!! Congrats!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

asmcsm said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies.. pretty sure I am going to O in the next 24 hours. My OPK's are getting darker and i'm getting the tell tale signs. Cramping, and lower back pain. I'm going to do another OPK as soon as I get home and see what it looks like. I'm so freaking excited, but clearly the app on my phone is WRONG about when I O. Luckily I picked up these OPK's when I did!!
> 
> How long have you been using the phone app? The one I use tried to give me the standard "CD14 ovulation" until I used it for a while and it got used to my cyclesClick to expand...
> 
> It's got about a year of data! It's usuallly pretty good with predicting when AF is coming, but maybe I have a longer LP and the app is over shooting my O? it doesnt' have me Oing until Sunday 9/29. This month AF came on the exact day the app predicted, but I always feel iffy about the ovulation. Not sure if it's as accurate.Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, it sounds like it's giving you an incorrect LP. What App is it?Click to expand...

It's called Period Tracker !


----------



## MrsWKJ

Thanks trinity! GL for your tww dear x. 
Thankyou mizzy!

Canthardlywait I'd also not trust the online ovulation prediction apps. Everyperson is different. Someone with same cycle length can ov on different days. Hope you get a positive today and get bding :)


----------



## asmcsm

CantHrdlyWait said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies.. pretty sure I am going to O in the next 24 hours. My OPK's are getting darker and i'm getting the tell tale signs. Cramping, and lower back pain. I'm going to do another OPK as soon as I get home and see what it looks like. I'm so freaking excited, but clearly the app on my phone is WRONG about when I O. Luckily I picked up these OPK's when I did!!
> 
> How long have you been using the phone app? The one I use tried to give me the standard "CD14 ovulation" until I used it for a while and it got used to my cyclesClick to expand...
> 
> It's got about a year of data! It's usuallly pretty good with predicting when AF is coming, but maybe I have a longer LP and the app is over shooting my O? it doesnt' have me Oing until Sunday 9/29. This month AF came on the exact day the app predicted, but I always feel iffy about the ovulation. Not sure if it's as accurate.Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, it sounds like it's giving you an incorrect LP. What App is it?Click to expand...
> 
> It's called Period Tracker !Click to expand...

I think I used that one before and I didn't like it :?. I've been using womanlog for months and I love it. you can set it to advance or standard and it will either adjust to the avg o and af dates of your past cycles or you can set them yourself.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

MrsWKJ said:


> Thanks trinity! GL for your tww dear x.
> Thankyou mizzy!
> 
> Canthardlywait I'd also not trust the online ovulation prediction apps. Everyperson is different. Someone with same cycle length can ov on different days. Hope you get a positive today and get bding :)

Oh yeah! I'm going to keep up with the OPK's until I get a negative. Going off the APP isn't going to get me very far!


----------



## beaglemom

I have pretty much quit all the apps. I do not temp though. I just bought a small organizer & keep up that way. I find it a lot easier. I know it's kind of old school.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

asmcsm said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies.. pretty sure I am going to O in the next 24 hours. My OPK's are getting darker and i'm getting the tell tale signs. Cramping, and lower back pain. I'm going to do another OPK as soon as I get home and see what it looks like. I'm so freaking excited, but clearly the app on my phone is WRONG about when I O. Luckily I picked up these OPK's when I did!!
> 
> How long have you been using the phone app? The one I use tried to give me the standard "CD14 ovulation" until I used it for a while and it got used to my cyclesClick to expand...
> 
> It's got about a year of data! It's usuallly pretty good with predicting when AF is coming, but maybe I have a longer LP and the app is over shooting my O? it doesnt' have me Oing until Sunday 9/29. This month AF came on the exact day the app predicted, but I always feel iffy about the ovulation. Not sure if it's as accurate.Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, it sounds like it's giving you an incorrect LP. What App is it?Click to expand...
> 
> It's called Period Tracker !Click to expand...
> 
> I think I used that one before and I didn't like it :?. I've been using womanlog for months and I love it. you can set it to advance or standard and it will either adjust to the avg o and af dates of your past cycles or you can set them yourself.Click to expand...

Maybe I will check out that app!


----------



## Pearly86

@ Mrs WKJ>>did u chek again with anything or u giving urself some more time dear..hw u feeling now??


----------



## MrsWKJ

I checked with the cheapie again and the line appeared within 2 min or so a tad darker than yesterday not too much. I had so much going on today so didnt get time to checkout pharmacy for a better hpt. Will get one tomm and will update you guys :hugs:


----------



## Pearly86

ohhh wow..soundsso so promising!!.....wishing and Fxedd..for ur next test!1..its gonna be definite one m sure!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Got an almost positive OPK at lunch today! I've already messed SMEP up though. yesterday I was getting wierd results on my OPK after work (urine was diluted) and thought maybe O was possible yesterday because of a darker line at lunch, so we BD last night. NOW, I think i'm going to have a positive and i'm worried about sperm quality if we BD tonight (3 days in a row). I think if I do get a positive tonight, that means i'll O in the next day or so, so if we don't BD until tomorrow night, i'd be okay.. right?


----------



## asmcsm

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Got an almost positive OPK at lunch today! I've already messed SMEP up though. yesterday I was getting wierd results on my OPK after work (urine was diluted) and thought maybe O was possible yesterday because of a darker line at lunch, so we BD last night. NOW, I think i'm going to have a positive and i'm worried about sperm quality if we BD tonight (3 days in a row). I think if I do get a positive tonight, that means i'll O in the next day or so, so if we don't BD until tomorrow night, i'd be okay.. right?

The cycle I got my BFP we BD'ed once day before O and twice day of o. The only thing is that I ended up with a blighted ovum so there could have been a problem with either his sperm or my egg or it was just chromosomal. It's really just luck of the draw unfortunately :? but smep calls for you to BD 3 days in a row after your positive opk so I would just BD tonight.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

asmcsm said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Got an almost positive OPK at lunch today! I've already messed SMEP up though. yesterday I was getting wierd results on my OPK after work (urine was diluted) and thought maybe O was possible yesterday because of a darker line at lunch, so we BD last night. NOW, I think i'm going to have a positive and i'm worried about sperm quality if we BD tonight (3 days in a row). I think if I do get a positive tonight, that means i'll O in the next day or so, so if we don't BD until tomorrow night, i'd be okay.. right?
> 
> The cycle I got my BFP we BD'ed once day before O and twice day of o. The only thing is that I ended up with a blighted ovum so there could have been a problem with either his sperm or my egg or it was just chromosomal. It's really just luck of the draw unfortunately :? but smep calls for you to BD 3 days in a row after your positive opk so I would just BD tonight.Click to expand...

I know, and i'm confused because I haven't really gotten my positive yet. We did CD8 and CD 10 (which is correct for SMEP) and last night. But if I get a +opk tonight, wouldn't I need to go the next 3 days as well? LOL. 

I am too neurotic for this! :nope::dohh::wacko:


----------



## asmcsm

I would BD tonight, that way if you o tonight or tomorrow you're covered. Then I would take a break tomorrow and BD the next night to be safe


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

This is probably a good plan Ashlee.. i'll see if I can make it work.


----------



## MrsWKJ

i agree with ashlee.

Pearly i got cb digital hpt but it shows + or - instead of telling weeks :/ no FRER here :( and one hpt was for 20$ i'll test tomm or day after with it although ive heard CBs are not that sensitive. Got weird cramping today. Started a while back. I hope its the bean snuggling in.


----------



## asmcsm

MrsWKJ said:


> i agree with ashlee.
> 
> Pearly i got cb digital hpt but it shows + or - instead of telling weeks :/ no FRER here :( and one hpt was for 20$ i'll test tomm or day after with it although ive heard CBs are not that sensitive. Got weird cramping today. Started a while back. I hope its the bean snuggling in.

eeks thats expensive for an hpt! CBs aren't as sensitive but with how dark your line is on cheapies I'm sure you'll get a positive. Don't worry about the cramping too much. Those first weeks you'll get lots of little cramps from the stretching in your uterus. There were days where it was so bad for me, like constant all day, then others barely anything. Unless theres bleeding with it, you have nothing to worry about!


----------



## Pearly86

Thats so true dear u need not worry abt anything unless there is a bleeding..nn it wont happen..cb + - are m nt sure how sensitive but they are available here too...its ok if u do not have frer why dont u get it online if nt available in stores..here with First response ovulation kit it gives one preg test too...and price f hpt is around 20$ here as well but it carries 2 in it...
anyways...talkin abt cramping i donot knw why m I getting it when m only at 3 dpo..:/
cramping and lightheaded cramping is just so prominent frm yesterday ..whyyyyyy
really dnt knw:(


----------



## Pearly86

i had a real good temp rise today so m happy ..lets c how it goes further..!! tww is killing wait i swear!!


----------



## Pearly86

@ ashlee and MrsWKJ,
I m just thinking what should be the strategy..if she is ovulating day after hw should be the bd..like
tonight tht will cover for tomm
but if she doesnt bd tomm will it cover for day after (assuming she is ov day after)??


----------



## SCgirl

Congrats MrsWKJ!

I'm at 16 dpo (assuming I did O), and still nothing. I actually wish AF would hurry up so I can get started again! this is 11 days longer than my last cycle so far... (even though est O was only 8 days later than last time)


----------



## MrsWKJ

asmcsm said:


> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> i agree with ashlee.
> 
> Pearly i got cb digital hpt but it shows + or - instead of telling weeks :/ no FRER here :( and one hpt was for 20$ i'll test tomm or day after with it although ive heard CBs are not that sensitive. Got weird cramping today. Started a while back. I hope its the bean snuggling in.
> 
> eeks thats expensive for an hpt! CBs aren't as sensitive but with how dark your line is on cheapies I'm sure you'll get a positive. Don't worry about the cramping too much. Those first weeks you'll get lots of little cramps from the stretching in your uterus. There were days where it was so bad for me, like constant all day, then others barely anything. Unless theres bleeding with it, you have nothing to worry about!Click to expand...

Thanks dear x and yeah they are pricey :/ I always used to order cbdigital opks online cuz they are soo pricey in the pharmacies here. But that takes 14 days to deliver I wish I had ordered some frer too. Anyways I guess I'd have to use what I got. The line is light but enough to see that its there and its pink. I think I'll just give another day and test on saturday.



Pearly86 said:


> Thats so true dear u need not worry abt anything unless there is a bleeding..nn it wont happen..cb + - are m nt sure how sensitive but they are available here too...its ok if u do not have frer why dont u get it online if nt available in stores..here with First response ovulation kit it gives one preg test too...and price f hpt is around 20$ here as well but it carries 2 in it...
> anyways...talkin abt cramping i donot knw why m I getting it when m only at 3 dpo..:/
> cramping and lightheaded cramping is just so prominent frm yesterday ..whyyyyyy
> really dnt knw:(

 Here it was one hpt for 20 I could've paid 20$ for frer happily cuz I trust it more hehe. For online I'd have to wait 14 days I think I'll just get a blood test done in a few days. 
I really hope somethings cooking in your oven that could explain the cramping. So glad your temps are getting higher. Is it the highest so far? Fx for you.

Thankyou scgirl. Your chart looks good and temps are still up. My fx for your bfp dear x


----------



## asmcsm

Pearly86 said:


> @ ashlee and MrsWKJ,
> I m just thinking what should be the strategy..if she is ovulating day after hw should be the bd..like
> tonight tht will cover for tomm
> but if she doesnt bd tomm will it cover for day after (assuming she is ov day after)??

Sperm can live up to 5 days and the egg 12-24 hours, If she BD's tonight she should have plenty of sperm from tonight and the previous 2 nights to cover her tomorrow and even the next day to be honest. But a break gives DH a little time to make some new soldiers for the day after to be safe. You can find loads of charts on FF and TCOYF where women BD'ed days before their O dates and still got pregnant

*Edit* https://tcoyf.com/media/g/badtiming/default.aspx
These charts are proof that you don't have to BD day of or even day before O to get pregnant. The whole idea of SMEP is to give your egg the best chance of sperm being ready for it when you ovulate


----------



## MrsWKJ

I agree with ashlee. More chances are of Oing tomorrow so she needs to get the deed done today. She can skip tomm night and have a quicky in the morning. This way she'll cover her whole day.


----------



## Pearly86

MrsWKJ said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> i agree with ashlee.
> 
> Pearly i got cb digital hpt but it shows + or - instead of telling weeks :/ no FRER here :( and one hpt was for 20$ i'll test tomm or day after with it although ive heard CBs are not that sensitive. Got weird cramping today. Started a while back. I hope its the bean snuggling in.
> 
> eeks thats expensive for an hpt! CBs aren't as sensitive but with how dark your line is on cheapies I'm sure you'll get a positive. Don't worry about the cramping too much. Those first weeks you'll get lots of little cramps from the stretching in your uterus. There were days where it was so bad for me, like constant all day, then others barely anything. Unless theres bleeding with it, you have nothing to worry about!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks dear x and yeah they are pricey :/ I always used to order cbdigital opks online cuz they are soo pricey in the pharmacies here. But that takes 14 days to deliver I wish I had ordered some frer too. Anyways I guess I'd have to use what I got. The line is light but enough to see that its there and its pink. I think I'll just give another day and test on saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> Pearly86 said:
> 
> 
> Thats so true dear u need not worry abt anything unless there is a bleeding..nn it wont happen..cb + - are m nt sure how sensitive but they are available here too...its ok if u do not have frer why dont u get it online if nt available in stores..here with First response ovulation kit it gives one preg test too...and price f hpt is around 20$ here as well but it carries 2 in it...
> anyways...talkin abt cramping i donot knw why m I getting it when m only at 3 dpo..:/
> cramping and lightheaded cramping is just so prominent frm yesterday ..whyyyyyy
> really dnt knw:(Click to expand...
> 
> Here it was one hpt for 20 I could've paid 20$ for frer happily cuz I trust it more hehe. For online I'd have to wait 14 days I think I'll just get a blood test done in a few days.
> I really hope somethings cooking in your oven that could explain the cramping. So glad your temps are getting higher. Is it the highest so far? Fx for you.
> 
> Thankyou scgirl. Your chart looks good and temps are still up. My fx for your bfp dear xClick to expand...

Yeah till now the highest one in this cycle...so lets c whats next!!

yes sc girl ur chart looks good do not lose hope...Fx for u dear!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks ladies!! Nearly positve OPK tonight at 7:45. Gonna get a BD in tonight. Sure hubby won't mind!!


----------



## trinity_enigm

asmcsm said:


> Pearly86 said:
> 
> 
> @ ashlee and MrsWKJ,
> I m just thinking what should be the strategy..if she is ovulating day after hw should be the bd..like
> tonight tht will cover for tomm
> but if she doesnt bd tomm will it cover for day after (assuming she is ov day after)??
> 
> Sperm can live up to 5 days and the egg 12-24 hours, If she BD's tonight she should have plenty of sperm from tonight and the previous 2 nights to cover her tomorrow and even the next day to be honest. But a break gives DH a little time to make some new soldiers for the day after to be safe. You can find loads of charts on FF and TCOYF where women BD'ed days before their O dates and still got pregnant
> 
> *Edit* https://tcoyf.com/media/g/badtiming/default.aspx
> These charts are proof that you don't have to BD day of or even day before O to get pregnant. The whole idea of SMEP is to give your egg the best chance of sperm being ready for it when you ovulateClick to expand...

Thank you for that last bit! I was feeling very unhopeful and down because we bd every other day up until pos opk and the night we got the pos opk but didn't after that. I really thought we would've missed but you've shown we're still in (albeit only just). Thank you xx


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well. Never got to BD last night. Hubby was "tired" and went to bed. I will do an OPK at lunch to see if I still have a dark line. I may still be in it. I'm having watery CM this am. Hopefully that means O hasn't happened yet!!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Yeah do another opk. Fx crossed for you x


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So anxious to get home and take another OPK. I am praying that O isn't happening right now.. I want to have a better shot. We BD on CD 8,10,11,.. today is CD 13 and i'm hoping to BD tonight and tomorrow morning!! Hopefully this is enough.


----------



## Pearly86

yeah bd tonight n dnt wry dear!! watery cm is also before o n u havnt hard the perfect dark line so get busyyy!!


----------



## Pearly86

hey dear hw did the check go???


----------



## SCgirl

I'm out this round. Had the huge temp drop this morning, and signs that AF is beginning.

To be honest, I'm a bit relieved! :haha: After all the BFNs, I was worried that AF may not come back for a long time because of depo (what a lot of girls experienced, but I had the opposite problem)- but a year later, it looks like I don't have to worry about that!

This cycle I'm going to try to something similar to SMEP- just without the OPKs. I'm going to follow other signs, and try to BD every other day then daily around predicted O days (or when other signs make it look possible) until several days after the temp shift...


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Got my +OPK today. Need to BD tonight, tomorrow and Sunday. Hopefully DH will cooperate.


----------



## asmcsm

Good luck Britt!

5DPO Update -temp went up more today. But that could be from tossing and turning quite a bit last night so not banking on it too much. Woke up nauseous, have been really gassy last few days. Will be testing at 12DPO, one week from today. I feel kinda out this cycle though :?


----------



## MrsWKJ

Wohooo!! Good for you canthardlywait :D !!

Ashlee your chart looks good! I think you'll know tomm , i hope temps stay this high. Fx for you x


----------



## fairyy

I am thinking of same kind of plan. Last time I had hard time with opk. I am thinking of EOD and when I see ewcm then everyday until thermal shift.


----------



## Jett55

I'm feeling out this cycle all the af signs are here now I'm just waiting the witch to show :/


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Fairy- I thought the same thing! Thought i'd just go off EWCM, but I got a +opk today and only saw one tiny bit of EWCM and that was on tuesday! So glad I picked up those OPK's other wise I would have thought I O'd on tuesday and stopped BDing


----------



## Pearly86

yay...canthalrdlywait..get bding dear!!!

SCgirl... yeah the temp drop is so disheartening ..to c..but then get periods when ur nt preg is such a relief too..and u can start afresh with ur new cycle...but why u chucking out opk thng..it will just give u more assuranc on ur plan just do not tell ur hubby..

@ashlee..as long as the temp is above the coverline..need nt worry ..just keeping FX fr u dear!!

@Jett55...so sorry hun ...the witch is making her presence..but as i said ..its a relief to get it when not preg..else the long cycle keeps stretching and nw u ve got another chance !!

@MrsWKJ...hw u doing dear..did u check with ur hpt tht u got???


----------



## fairyy

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Fairy- I thought the same thing! Thought i'd just go off EWCM, but I got a +opk today and only saw one tiny bit of EWCM and that was on tuesday! So glad I picked up those OPK's other wise I would have thought I O'd on tuesday and stopped BDing

That's why I am temping. Will only stop BDing after thermal shift and ovulation detected by FF. You get the BD going. Good luck in catching that eggy. :flower:


----------



## MrsWKJ

Sorry SCgirl :( but look at the bright side you had a very good LP this cycle So this means your body is back on track! :thumbup:

No pearly i didn't test today. Will do tomm may be.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

fairyy said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Fairy- I thought the same thing! Thought i'd just go off EWCM, but I got a +opk today and only saw one tiny bit of EWCM and that was on tuesday! So glad I picked up those OPK's other wise I would have thought I O'd on tuesday and stopped BDing
> 
> That's why I am temping. Will only stop BDing after thermal shift and ovulation detected by FF. You get the BD going. Good luck in catching that eggy. :flower:Click to expand...

Oh yeah!! If you are temping, you are good! :winkwink:


----------



## MIZZYD

:dust:


----------



## SCgirl

Pearly86- I'm taking a break from OPKs because I've become too much of a POAS addict! I use them more than needed (which wastes $, even when just the cheap ones) because I worry that I'll miss my surge, then I'll have days where something comes up and I can't check, and I worry that I missed it... and it seems like everything I do revolves around two lines- and I want to get away from that and take it easy! 
(Thankfully my husband wasn't an issue in this decision- He's always been more than ready to go, and would even go out and buy opks for me!)


----------



## MrsWKJ

SCgirl i was the same first two months but CBdigital totally changed it for me. Im so glad i switched i totally got my sanity back cuz i tested just once a day.

love you mizzyD for keeping an eye on us every now and then x


----------



## hazelbaby1

Hi everyone!

I'm new here, first cycle ttc with #1. Def want to try SMEP, i'm on cd 10 so i'd better get moving! I started charting last month as a practice run, and picked up some pre seed today. Good luck to everyone!!! :dust:


----------



## Pearly86

Welcome Hazelbaby1, 
GL to u dear..!! SMEP is really great!!


----------



## Pearly86

yeah SCgirl CB digital is really great..first few cycle it takes to understand when the surge comes but yes once ur thru it..u can just do paos once...and cb digital taks away confusion of two lines
and if u really feel its becoming too much f a thing a taking ur peace f mind .then definately chuck it away..temping is good too..:):) good luck dear!!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Welcome hazelbaby. GL for this month. I'll add your name to the oct cycle x and its great that you are temping :thumbup:


----------



## MrsWKJ

Jett55 said:


> I'm feeling out this cycle all the af signs are here now I'm just waiting the witch to show :/

Dear your temps are still wayyy up!! Dont lose hope! x


----------



## MIZZYD

NP, I just want all of the ladies on here to get their BFP's!!!!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Update: finally did the digital! Also did the cheapie and lines are getting darker. It all seems so surreal! I just pray you all get your bfps very soon x.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130928-00889.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 12


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

MrsWKJ said:


> Update: finally did the digital! Also did the cheapie and lines are getting darker. It all seems so surreal! I just pray you all get your bfps very soon x.

Yay!!!!! So happy for you!!!!!


----------



## floridasian

Hi girls,

CD11 here and I'm very confused here because my chart doesn't agree with my OPK test results.

As you can see in my chart, my temp went way up this morning indicating that I might have ovulated yesterday (CD10) or even the day before (CD9) because temp was slightly up yesterday morning and had a dip on CD9. Click on my chart to see previous cycles' temps - I normally do not have erratic temps.

However, my OPK's tell a different story. I didn't get a true positive until this morning's FMU (CD11), although on CD9 I only tested at 10 AM and 6 PM so I guess I could have gotten a positive in between. But then again, I don't normally have a short surge and usually get 2-3 days of positive before. Also on CD9 at around 9 PM, I felt something in my right ovary (I guess you could call that ovulation pain).

So what do you girls think? Did I O on CD9 or it hasn't happened yet?
 



Attached Files:







OPK.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MrsWKJ

Thanks canthardlywait fx for you.

Floridasian I'll say wait till tomm. If temps stay that high then that could confirm. Otherwise it could be a fluke. I wouldn't be too worried about the temp before the spike cuz that is in the pre O rangge.

Did you drink last night? Because that can raise the body temp drastically. Also I've heard very latenight dinner can do the same.


----------



## floridasian

No I didn't drink. My beloved rabbit (my sweet baby) died unexpected yesterday afternoon. Both DH and I spent the rest of the afternoon and entire night crying. We were devastated and did not eat dinner (I had a banana at around 7 pm but that was the only thing I ate since 1 pm yesterday).


----------



## MrsWKJ

Oh so sorry dear, I can imagine its so hard they just become your family.we have a pet cat at my parents and my mom treats him like a son. I hope you're feeling better :hugs: May be you were upset and cried a lot that's why your temps got messed up. Wait till tomm x


----------



## floridasian

Yes he was like a son to us. I treated him as my "substitute child" so it's really hard. I'm still crying now.


----------



## Pearly86

MrsWKJ said:


> Update: finally did the digital! Also did the cheapie and lines are getting darker. It all seems so surreal! I just pray you all get your bfps very soon x.

ohhh woww...just wanted to see this ahhh!! nowu must have gotten the no/yes burden off ur shoulders...woww.m so happy honey u preggo...wowww!!
Congrats once again for the definite one..whenu going to docs..let us knw all :):):):):)
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pearly86

floridasian said:


> No I didn't drink. My beloved rabbit (my sweet baby) died unexpected yesterday afternoon. Both DH and I spent the rest of the afternoon and entire night crying. We were devastated and did not eat dinner (I had a banana at around 7 pm but that was the only thing I ate since 1 pm yesterday).

ohhhh so sorry dear...!1:hugs::hugs: wish u come out f it soon...tht might be the reason for increase in temp dear...but if u guys can just keep the bding continous...m really sorry for tht hon!!....


----------



## Pearly86

Edit ur name to BFP now dear!!....


----------



## MrsWKJ

I really hope you get ok soon floridasian, although i know its hard but stress is not good for you.

Pearly i got an appointment for day after tomorrow, Will let you guys know how it goes. I have a few other tests in mind that i'll ask them to do. I got the appointment with GP and then another with my gyn on 6th. Hopefully will ask for an early scan and praying to God that everything goes smoothly from there.


----------



## tori0713

Hi ladies! I'm so sorry that I've been absent for quite a while, how is everyone doing? I feel like I've been gone for too long to even try to catch up, so let me know how you are!

AFM, I started temping but got a very bad cold in the middle of my cycle, so I think it messed up my temps. I'm not even sure if I ovulated this month. My chart looks ridiculous :-/ got what I thought was a +OPK on CD 13 or 14 (I forget) but no temp increase yet, however, I almost feel like since I can't use OPKs enough now that I'm working they're useless. A June baby would be so good for us with my work schedule. I am feeling some what I think might be O cramps or something going on right now. I'll attach my chart and please suggestions/help is lovely!

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## MrsWKJ

Hi tori! Welcome back!!! I replied at the other thread too. Your temps actually did go up on cd 16 and cd 17. Now FF takes 3 consecutive high temps to give you cross hairs. Once you get another high temp on cd 18 its most probably gonna put your O day on cd15 x

Also from next month start charting abit early like cd3 or so. The more temps you have the more accurate your chart is. I can see you also missed temps cuz of flu.

GL for oct dear x


----------



## Jett55

Hello I'm 13 dpo af is due today & still hasn't showed yet Fxxed :)


----------



## beaglemom

Last clomid last night and this morning 2 bars on the clear blue monitor! Right on time!

Excited!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Woohoo!! GL beaglemom,

Charts looking good jett55 :thumbup::dust:


----------



## tori0713

MrsWKJ said:


> Hi tori! Welcome back!!! I replied at the other thread too. Your temps actually did go up on cd 16 and cd 17. Now FF takes 3 consecutive high temps to give you cross hairs. Once you get another high temp on cd 18 its most probably gonna put your O day on cd15 x
> 
> Also from next month start charting abit early like cd3 or so. The more temps you have the more accurate your chart is. I can see you also missed temps cuz of flu.
> 
> GL for oct dear x

Thank you! It gave me crosshairs this morning :) I plugged everything into OvuFriend, as well and it gave me crosshairs on CD15, but my coverline was a lot lower, probably because of the fluctuation of temps while I was sick. 

FX for you for this month, too! I'm really hoping this is it. DH's birthday is on the 24th of Oct and I'd be testing the 10th, which would be an early birthday present for him!


----------



## trinity_enigm

Morning ladies- I think I saw a tiny little positive this morning but not sure. Tried to take some pics but have just got a new phone and it decided to focus on everything behind the test instead of the test :(. Not getting my hopes up yet but will test again tomorrow morning and see if any things there.


----------



## MrsWKJ

eeeek!!!! Everything crossed for you trinity!!!!! Which dpo??? Really hope it gets stronger tomm. 

That's great tori!!! GL for the tww dear! x


----------



## trinity_enigm

MrsWKJ said:


> eeeek!!!! Everything crossed for you trinity!!!!! Which dpo??? Really hope it gets stronger tomm.
> 
> That's great tori!!! GL for the tww dear! x

I think I'm 10dpo. I'm really not getting my hopes up as last month I saw lines everywhere but this month I've definitely had a couple of bfns already so think that bodes well for my line accuracy lol. Also would work out very well as I've finally stopped smoking today (although I had cut down) a day early for stoptober and I will definitely get through it easier if I'm pregnant- what better reason to quit?!


----------



## Pearly86

Jett55 said:


> Hello I'm 13 dpo af is due today & still hasn't showed yet Fxxed :)

Fxed for u dear!....just hope AF stays away and temp remains up!!..Fxed strongly!


----------



## Pearly86

trinity_enigm said:


> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> eeeek!!!! Everything crossed for you trinity!!!!! Which dpo??? Really hope it gets stronger tomm.
> 
> That's great tori!!! GL for the tww dear! x
> 
> I think I'm 10dpo. I'm really not getting my hopes up as last month I saw lines everywhere but this month I've definitely had a couple of bfns already so think that bodes well for my line accuracy lol. Also would work out very well as I've finally stopped smoking today (although I had cut down) a day early for stoptober and I will definitely get through it easier if I'm pregnant- what better reason to quit?!Click to expand...

!!
That great Trinity there couldnt be a better reason to quit smoking and its for the best thing really!!1..wish u all teh best and wish u get even stronger and definite lines...!! FXed and baby dust ur way


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

2DPO today.. didn't really get to stick to SMEP exactly. We BD CD8,10,11,13, and 14. I think I o'ed CD14 or maybe 15. I'm going off of 14. Really hoping we have a chance!


----------



## floridasian

Hi ladies,

Still grieving and mourning the passing of our beloved rabbit here and I think that the stress is delaying my ovulation. I got an even stronger positive this morning (third day in a row) which is consistent with my OPK pattern in the last two cycles (three positive days before O) so I think the high temp on Saturday morning was a fluke. FF put dotted lines on my chart and said I O'ed on CD10 but I don't think it's accurate. I don't think I've ovulated yet. I'm going to say that based on the traumatic event on Friday and the subsequent mourning all weekend that my temps for the past few days are not reliable at all.

Here's my updated OPK progression.
 



Attached Files:







OPK.jpg
File size: 55.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## fairyy

CantHrdlyWait said:


> 2DPO today.. didn't really get to stick to SMEP exactly. We BD CD8,10,11,13, and 14. I think I o'ed CD14 or maybe 15. I'm going off of 14. Really hoping we have a chance!

U have a good chance. Fingers crossed for u.


----------



## rachy28

Im doing smep (with a difference) this month, we started on cd7 rather than cd8 because I tend to ovulate fairly early sometimes. We're also using Preseed for the first time. I'm expecting a +opk 2night which coincides nicely with my next planned bd. Really hoping this is it :) good luck everyone x


----------



## Jett55

Still no af but a very big temp dip & I woke up with cramps. Still hanging in there though :)


----------



## tori0713

KMFX for everyone!

I was sick for a week this month about CD6-CD12, so we didn't really get to follow SMEP, but got BDing in on CD11, 13 and 16, and I O'd on CD15, presumably late, because I didn't feel a think while awake, so I'm hoping we caught the egg on the BD on CD13 or 16, but I'm neither optimistic nor pessimistic this month.


----------



## SCgirl

My husband randomly told me with what seemed like certainty that October will be our month... wish I could be that positive ;) (in aug., one of my bosses randomly told me that he saw me getting pregnant in sept., but we all see how well that worked! ha.)

I think you ladies have convinced me to try clear blue opks this cycle... I'll be getting a few of those in the coming days- which I guess puts me on the full SMEP program again haha. 

I'm hoping I magically O early this cycle- my DH's bday is the 23rd, and it would be amazing if we could have a BFP by then- but again, wishful thinking as that will only be CD 27. Good thing I have some other gift ideas 

good luck ladies- hope things are going well!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So bloated today. I'm also getting cramps. Will be 3dpo tomorrow!


----------



## Jett55

AF got me :( still doing smep for October


----------



## Pearly86

tori0713 said:


> KMFX for everyone!
> 
> I was sick for a week this month about CD6-CD12, so we didn't really get to follow SMEP, but got BDing in on CD11, 13 and 16, and I O'd on CD15, presumably late, because I didn't feel a think while awake, so I'm hoping we caught the egg on the BD on CD13 or 16, but I'm neither optimistic nor pessimistic this month.

Hey Tori,

Thats a wise thing to do, when the bding has been a lil bit irregular,,similar is my case too m at 7 dpo today and I am also thnking f my chance as 50-50...so lets c what happens... no symptoms as f now...and just waiting fr my af date to come..
GL Dear Fxed for all f us!!


----------



## Pearly86

CantHrdlyWait said:


> 2DPO today.. didn't really get to stick to SMEP exactly. We BD CD8,10,11,13, and 14. I think I o'ed CD14 or maybe 15. I'm going off of 14. Really hoping we have a chance!

yeah the chances r good dear!!..hope u'v caught the eggy!!...we both are in DPO..Fxed and GL dear!! I am at 7 dpo:)


----------



## Pearly86

floridasian said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Still grieving and mourning the passing of our beloved rabbit here and I think that the stress is delaying my ovulation. I got an even stronger positive this morning (third day in a row) which is consistent with my OPK pattern in the last two cycles (three positive days before O) so I think the high temp on Saturday morning was a fluke. FF put dotted lines on my chart and said I O'ed on CD10 but I don't think it's accurate. I don't think I've ovulated yet. I'm going to say that based on the traumatic event on Friday and the subsequent mourning all weekend that my temps for the past few days are not reliable at all.
> 
> Here's my updated OPK progression.

Hey dear!!..hope ur doing well now!!..nothng can ever replace the loss..just hoping u r able to come out f it...well abt the FF i thnk as u said because f the errant temp recorded due to stress..i guess U can just rule out the ff pattern and still continue to temp and keep bding as per the opk..if u really feel like!!...else there is always next cycle and please do not stress dear!!
GL Dear!!


----------



## Pearly86

rachy28 said:


> Im doing smep (with a difference) this month, we started on cd7 rather than cd8 because I tend to ovulate fairly early sometimes. We're also using Preseed for the first time. I'm expecting a +opk 2night which coincides nicely with my next planned bd. Really hoping this is it :) good luck everyone x

Hey Rachy!!
its nt a problem if u start from cd 7 as u said uve ov early before too so its not going to be a problem following schedule f smep as per tht 
and ya if u expecting +opk then keep busy dear!!...keep the bding on!!
GL dear and Fxed hope u catch the eggy!! x


----------



## Pearly86

SCgirl said:


> My husband randomly told me with what seemed like certainty that October will be our month... wish I could be that positive ;) (in aug., one of my bosses randomly told me that he saw me getting pregnant in sept., but we all see how well that worked! ha.)
> 
> I think you ladies have convinced me to try clear blue opks this cycle... I'll be getting a few of those in the coming days- which I guess puts me on the full SMEP program again haha.
> 
> I'm hoping I magically O early this cycle- my DH's bday is the 23rd, and it would be amazing if we could have a BFP by then- but again, wishful thinking as that will only be CD 27. Good thing I have some other gift ideas
> 
> good luck ladies- hope things are going well!


Clear blue digital is really good dear!! wish u get that as per ur plan and surprise him with the best gift ever!!..GL Dear!! baby dust your way!!


----------



## Pearly86

Jett55 said:


> AF got me :( still doing smep for October

Ohhh so sorry hon!!..:hugs::hugs:

m hoping for 50-50 too ..if witch rears her ugly head to me too then ill join u 
dnt feel alone!!m there!!

m at 7 dpo lets c!!

just keep bding a lil bit continous frm few days before ov..and follow smep as usual from begining.. GL dear!!


----------



## Pearly86

CantHrdlyWait said:


> So bloated today. I'm also getting cramps. Will be 3dpo tomorrow!

I also had cramps in my initial dpos..but then nothing now...


----------



## MrsWKJ

CantHardlywait GL for the tww Hopefully it would be enough for a BFP dear fx.

Tori remember it only takes one and in good conditions sperm can survive for 5 days. I really hope its your month x

Floridasian im so sorry dear. I can't imagine how tough it must be on you :hugs: I really hope you O soon and temps go up. x

Great choice SCgirl!!:thumbup: They are a total peace of mind. Fx for oct.

Sorry jett55, Wishing you GL for the month of OCT dear. I'll add you to the oct list x

Welcome Rachy28, its okay to start SMEP earlier if you O early or have a short cycle. I'll add you to the oct list


----------



## floridasian

So I discarded Saturday's temp and just kept on BD'ing since my OPK was still positive and FF took away the cross hairs. 

However after I put in this morning's temp FF again put dotted lines on CD10. I have not tested yet this morning (trying to wait for SMU to test) but it was still blaring positive last night. I'm ready to just throw the white flag and give up on this cycle.:shrug:

Update: just tested with SMU - blaring positive on IC but negative on Clear Blue. Very confused!!


----------



## Pearly86

at 8 dpo and my temp droped its just above coverline..thnking m out already !!:shrug::shrug:


----------



## floridasian

Pearly - a drop at 8 DPO is a great sign for implantation dip!!


----------



## Pearly86

Thanks dear,, for peping me up!!
m just not keeping my hopes tht much up for right now as ill just see tomm temp if it rises..then definately there is a chance if not then :(:(:(
next cycle!! which also m not sure much as m out f country and travelling ...just want to make sure i do before newyear atleast!!....:(::(...its just getting delayed and delayed!!!

hope u guys make it..soon too and want to join u all soon really!!


----------



## rachy28

MrsWKJ said:


> Welcome Rachy28, its okay to start SMEP earlier if you O early or have a short cycle. I'll add you to the oct list

I ovulated today :happydance: 
Just need to bd tomorrow and Friday then dh can have a well deserved rest ;)


----------



## MrsWKJ

floridasian said:


> So I discarded Saturday's temp and just kept on BD'ing since my OPK was still positive and FF took away the cross hairs.
> 
> However after I put in this morning's temp FF again put dotted lines on CD10. I have not tested yet this morning (trying to wait for SMU to test) but it was still blaring positive last night. I'm ready to just throw the white flag and give up on this cycle.:shrug:
> 
> Update: just tested with SMU - blaring positive on IC but negative on Clear Blue. Very confused!!

CB digital only gives smiley if the line is darker than your previously tested line. May be line was as dark as yesterdays on CB thats why it gave you O. This is why they say stop testing after first smiley. Because then you might get O even if both the lines are there.

fx for your implantation dip pearly!! 

yayy Rachy thats greattt!!!! :D


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Mrs - So exciting to see your new ticker! =]


----------



## asmcsm

So, 9DPO today, testing in 3 days! Had a temp dip today which differs from my cycle last month which my BBT chart has followed pretty well up until now. Implantation maybe? 9DPO is supposed to be most common. Been getting some small aches here and there. FX
 



Attached Files:







www.fertilityfriend.com.jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pearly86

Asmcsm,
I am at 8 dpo had a temp dip too.. which is not same as my previous cycles me ,
n m testing on 4th too:)


----------



## Pearly86

yayy for the ticker Mrs WKJ ....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## asmcsm

Pearly86 said:


> Asmcsm,
> I am at 8 dpo had a temp dip too.. which is not same as my previous cycles me ,
> n m testing on 4th too:)

FX for both of us!! I hope we both get some sticky beans! :dust:


----------



## MrsWKJ

Awww you two this is sooo exciting!!! fx for your sticky bfps!!

Thanks CantHardlyWait & Pearly :hugs:


----------



## Pearly86

my temp rose to 97.9 highest till now...i was not believing it the moment i took I was like is this my temp as i really expected it to drop further..
anyway the game is still on ...so lets c..that has created some hope in me now..and m just keeping it for today as tomm..lets c whats the temp..
GL to everyone !!


----------



## asmcsm

So, my temp dropped a lot today. Which is really unusual for my cycles. I generally peak at around 99 point something just before AF then get a big drop. It's oly 10dpo and I got a huge drop
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pearly86

implantation occur between 6-10 I have read..so that might be an Implantation dip 
how long is ur Lp dear??


----------



## asmcsm

It's changed since my miscarriage first month it was 16 like pre-mc then 15, then 14/15 unsure because ff and ovufriend and countdown to pregnancy gave me different days


----------



## Pearly86

so in that case this v much looks like Implantation dip dear!!!..Fxed for both f us!!!


----------



## asmcsm

I certainly hope so! :dust: hopefully we'll both see pretty lines on Friday! Low temps just freak me out lol


----------



## MrsWKJ

:dust: fx for you ladies!!! 
Pearly it sounds promising, i too had one high temp 98.4 before bfp although it was only 0.1 deg higher than my usual post O temps. So could be a good sign :D

Yeah ashlee it could be implantation dip anything unusual in the chart is a could sign.


----------



## asmcsm

That's what I keep trying to tell myself lol


----------



## Pearly86

asmcsm said:


> I certainly hope so! :dust: hopefully we'll both see pretty lines on Friday! Low temps just freak me out lol

yeah so true I dont want to see low temps once it goes high..its like it really raises the hopes up!!
Lots f baby dust our way ..its like everyday game frm now on..lets c..how it goes!!
Fxed for both f us!!


----------



## Pearly86

MrsWKJ said:


> :dust: fx for you ladies!!!
> Pearly it sounds promising, i too had one high temp 98.4 before bfp although it was only 0.1 deg higher than my usual post O temps. So could be a good sign :D
> 
> Yeah ashlee it could be implantation dip anything unusual in the chart is a could sign.


yaya hope its for true hon!!..i loved the fairy !!
and hws everythng going at ur end dear..u got ur result?? and u feeling symptoms??


----------



## moni77

Hey all~ so I was MIA for a week and I missed so much!! Congrats MrsWKJ!!! Great news. Sorry Wishing - hope things go smoother after your procedure. GL to the rest of you.

AFM - So far my testing has been fine. Hubby's numbers on the other hand were low. They want to retest him in a couple weeks - but I think we found our problem. Just waiting for AF to arrive (due today or tomorrow) to schedule the rest of my testing. Once I am done, we will discuss the options with the doctor. Hopefully we can try AI and not have to resort to IVF. But we'll see. I totally thought the issue was low progesterone in me - but that came back ok.

Anyways - FXed for testers this week. I will still be doing SMEP but probably will take a break from the temping. I have the CB monitor that I will use. After this week, next testing would be the end of the month for me.


----------



## Pearly86

Hope all the test goes well for u moni77,,,wish u all the best for next cycle!!


----------



## Missbx

Congratulations to those who got a BFP x 

I'm still waiting for ovulation x


----------



## beaglemom

moni77 said:


> Hey all~ so I was MIA for a week and I missed so much!! Congrats MrsWKJ!!! Great news. Sorry Wishing - hope things go smoother after your procedure. GL to the rest of you.
> 
> AFM - So far my testing has been fine. Hubby's numbers on the other hand were low. They want to retest him in a couple weeks - but I think we found our problem. Just waiting for AF to arrive (due today or tomorrow) to schedule the rest of my testing. Once I am done, we will discuss the options with the doctor. Hopefully we can try AI and not have to resort to IVF. But we'll see. I totally thought the issue was low progesterone in me - but that came back ok.
> 
> Anyways - FXed for testers this week. I will still be doing SMEP but probably will take a break from the temping. I have the CB monitor that I will use. After this week, next testing would be the end of the month for me.

I love the monitor...hope you like it


----------



## moni77

beaglemom said:


> moni77 said:
> 
> 
> Hey all~ so I was MIA for a week and I missed so much!! Congrats MrsWKJ!!! Great news. Sorry Wishing - hope things go smoother after your procedure. GL to the rest of you.
> 
> AFM - So far my testing has been fine. Hubby's numbers on the other hand were low. They want to retest him in a couple weeks - but I think we found our problem. Just waiting for AF to arrive (due today or tomorrow) to schedule the rest of my testing. Once I am done, we will discuss the options with the doctor. Hopefully we can try AI and not have to resort to IVF. But we'll see. I totally thought the issue was low progesterone in me - but that came back ok.
> 
> Anyways - FXed for testers this week. I will still be doing SMEP but probably will take a break from the temping. I have the CB monitor that I will use. After this week, next testing would be the end of the month for me.
> 
> I love the monitor...hope you like itClick to expand...

I do as well. Doctor said it is better than temping and the temping is just unnecessary added stress so suggested I stop it. I wanted to finish off this cycle though...


----------



## asmcsm

Just got some pink creamy cm. FX today really is implantation and the :witch: isn't just going to show way too early


----------



## Pearly86

as per the drop it must be IB dear..FXed tightly for u!!!....have u ever had AF that early??


----------



## MrsWKJ

moni77 said:


> Hey all~ so I was MIA for a week and I missed so much!! Congrats MrsWKJ!!! Great news. Sorry Wishing - hope things go smoother after your procedure. GL to the rest of you.
> 
> AFM - So far my testing has been fine. Hubby's numbers on the other hand were low. They want to retest him in a couple weeks - but I think we found our problem. Just waiting for AF to arrive (due today or tomorrow) to schedule the rest of my testing. Once I am done, we will discuss the options with the doctor. Hopefully we can try AI and not have to resort to IVF. But we'll see. I totally thought the issue was low progesterone in me - but that came back ok.
> 
> Anyways - FXed for testers this week. I will still be doing SMEP but probably will take a break from the temping. I have the CB monitor that I will use. After this week, next testing would be the end of the month for me.

Hi moni soo good to hear from you dear! Thanks alot! Wishing the same for you. GL for the tests i hope things go according to plan for you. Its good you are taking a break from temping it does get stressful sometimes and monitor for sure is a good choice because it gives you high before peak. Hope oct is lucky for you :hugs:



asmcsm said:


> Just got some pink creamy cm. FX today really is implantation and the :witch: isn't just going to show way too early

Ashlee this really could be IB the timing matches perfectly with the dip! Everything crossed for you!! x


Thanks missbx, hope you ovulate soon x


----------



## asmcsm

Pearly86 said:


> as per the drop it must be IB dear..FXed tightly for u!!!....have u ever had AF that early??

No, never. Earliest was 14DPO. Normal before my miscarriage was always 16DPO.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ashlee- I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## SCgirl

AF is finally gone- thank goodness. CD 6 and time to get things going again... 
I have no idea when expected O is this cycle- it's ranged CD 9-18 in the last few cycles. So- looks like we'll be busy for a while!

Good luck to those of you testing this week- hopefully we'll have some more BFPs! (they seem to have slowed recently... so MrsWKJ was welcome news haha) :thumbup:


----------



## moni77

FXed ashley1!!


----------



## Pearly86

Yay Ashlee this could be it then!!...Fxed and lots f baby dust ur way...lets c how my temp goes tomm..testing this sunday if everyhting is fine..


----------



## tori0713

Congrats, MrsWKJ!!!! How many dpo did you test at?

Ashlee, that definitely sounds promising, FX for you!!!

Nothing exciting here at 6dpo. Just some sore bbs. Other than that, it's kinda ironic, I was sick my first full week of teaching, a nice week break from being sick and then now I have lice nits in my hair from a girl in my class who had it 8, yes 8, times last year and once already this year. Thankfully they're not live, so nothing in my house is contaminated, but sheesh. Having to by Tea Tree Oil Shampoo and conditioner to kill those suckers was annoying, because it was more expensive than I thought it'd be.

I'm kinda excited that next week will be testing week already, and with something happening each week, I'm getting more positive that it could be my month!


----------



## beaglemom

floridasian said:


> So I discarded Saturday's temp and just kept on BD'ing since my OPK was still positive and FF took away the cross hairs.
> 
> However after I put in this morning's temp FF again put dotted lines on CD10. I have not tested yet this morning (trying to wait for SMU to test) but it was still blaring positive last night. I'm ready to just throw the white flag and give up on this cycle.:shrug:
> 
> Update: just tested with SMU - blaring positive on IC but negative on Clear Blue. Very confused!!

Floridasian how have you been? There are so many people on this thread I get lost :)

I am on my first cycle with clomid & waiting to ovulate. I have gotten a high on the clear blue monitor for 4 days now which is odd but I heard clomid can give false opk positives. I am hoping for a peak tomorrow. We have been DTD every other day (mostly) starting CD 10. I feel pretty good except not much ovulation signs. Just hoping the clomid doesn't screw me up.

I hope you BD schedule is still catching that egg even though the OPKs are screwy :)


----------



## Jecada

Hi Everyone,

I have started using the EMSP this month. Although we started BDing every other day on CD6. I'm currently on CD11. and am patiently waiting for my Peak Fertility on my CBFM. I have had a High reading the last 2 days, and i'm having O pains, so i know i will O really soon...maybe in the next few days. 

One question, when i get my Peak on my CBFM, do i BD that day and the next 2 days after that, skip a day, then BD again?

Hope we all get our BFP's really soon!


----------



## floridasian

Hi beaglemom, yes my OPK readings are confusing the hell out of me. After yesterday morning's positive on IC but negative on CB (non-digital) the rest of the day were all negative but then this morning it was very close to positive again.

If I put negative for OPK for yesterday, FF says I o'ed on CD12 with solid lines (meaning it's certain I o'ed on this date). If I put positive OPK for yesterday, FF says I o'ed on CD10 with dotted lines (meaning it's not 100% certain about my o date). After 4 straight days of BD, DH refused to go on for the 5th day in the row last night, but I'm pretty sure I o'ed already so it probably didn't matter anyway. I just have no idea when I o'ed exactly so I don't know how many DPO I'm at.

I hope Clomid is treating you well. There was a BFP announcement on another board today from a lady on her first month of Clomid of 50mg and I thought of you. I also heard that Clomid could give false OPK readings but look at me - I'm not on it and it's still comfusing!!

Best of luck to you!!


----------



## trinity_enigm

Wow this thread moves so quickly! I've kind of got a bit lost from when I last looked as to what's happened to who so well done to everyone with good news and fx for everyone else plus a splash of hugs where needed. 

I've not announced to the thread yet but I have been getting some faint but positive tests this week. I'm worried though that they seem to be staying faint and haven't progressed over the last few days and that could be a sign of a chemical. AF not due until sat so will use frer then. Had thought maybe ics just don't have as much dye in them and might always be faint but I just don't know.


----------



## rachy28

Jecada said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have started using the EMSP this month. Although we started BDing every other day on CD6. I'm currently on CD11. and am patiently waiting for my Peak Fertility on my CBFM. I have had a High reading the last 2 days, and i'm having O pains, so i know i will O really soon...maybe in the next few days.
> 
> One question, when i get my Peak on my CBFM, do i BD that day and the next 2 days after that, skip a day, then BD again?
> 
> Hope we all get our BFP's really soon!

Yes u do, good luck x


----------



## moni77

FXed trinity.


----------



## Pearly86

Fxed Trininty!!

My AFis due tomm..and today my temp dropped just above cover line ..so m thinking m out fr this cycle..stil there is some hope till tomm !!
if it doesnt show up ill be testing on Sunday then!!
GL to all the testers in Tww..and wish we all make it soon!!


----------



## asmcsm

Pearly86 said:


> Fxed Trininty!!
> 
> My AFis due tomm..and today my temp dropped just above cover line ..so m thinking m out fr this cycle..stil there is some hope till tomm !!
> if it doesnt show up ill be testing on Sunday then!!
> GL to all the testers in Tww..and wish we all make it soon!!

Ugh! Sorry about your temp drop! FX it goes back up tomorrow!

AFM, temp went up a little today, but I slept like crap and took it about 15 minutes early so not so sure how accurate it is :? Was hoping for a nice spike today. But had a backache all night(hence the crappy sleep) Fell asleep on the couch last night and hubby had to wake me up to go to bed, hopefully a good sign! Also, been nauseous on and off all morning, no to mention really irritable! People are driving me nuts this morning! Testing tomorrow! Finally!


----------



## Pearly86

Wow..hope this is the BFP!!....GL dear ur testing tomm..let us knw hw it goes...for me its still some more days to go to test unless the Witch shows up..i really wish it doesnt..tomm is the AF due so if it doesnt come tomm..still Ill give one more day and test on Sunday!!
hope Temp goes up too..actually what happened was my hubby knew my temp rose yesterday so today morning he was like waking me up frm 7 to knw my temp, usually he never wakes up so early I have to literally drag him for his work my baby!! ... I temp at 8 usually and I was usually so awake the moment he was askiing and took my temp lil sooner than what i do ..he was so excited to knw...He is also waiting like a baby for our baby!!,..lv him so much ..frm next on m nt telling him any temps until i cross my AF if this is not my cycle..as I cannot see him getting dissapointed only just by raising his hopes..
everything else in this world is acceptable..


----------



## asmcsm

I REALLY REALLY hope so! So anxious to test and temp tomorrow morning. :witch: isn't due to show for until Monday or Tuesday, but I knew that I wouldn't make it till then to test. Darn hubby for waking you up early! But super cute that he's excited about it and wants to know :) My hubby knows that I temp but I never go into detail about it with him. Most of the time he's not even home when I do it. He leaves for work at about 5:45am and I don't temp until an hour later.


----------



## asmcsm

Tested at 5:25 am and :bfp: :wohoo: so excited but also so nervous. I hope this little bean is sticky
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 8


----------



## SCgirl

Congratulations asmcsm!! Great news!


----------



## MrsWKJ

OmG ashleee so happy for you!! :happydance: hope its a sticky bean dear and h&h 9 months!! 

Thanks scgirl and tori, tori at 10dpo. And can't believe ladies even after growing up cannot take care of their hygine issues. I hope you get rid of them soon.


----------



## Pearly86

asmcsm said:


> Tested at 5:25 am and :bfp: :wohoo: so excited but also so nervous. I hope this little bean is sticky

OMG wowww.so happy for you dear!!
Many Many congratulations hon!! wish u a very happy n healthy 9 months!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Well for me AF caught me..right on time..so m out!! :cry::cry:


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies! Very excited but also pretty scared after the way the last one ended, hoping this one is the one I take home.

Sorry the :witch: got ya pearly86 :? I hope you get that BFP next month!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Sorry pearly :( I really hope oct is your lucky month dear x.


----------



## Pearly86

yeah lets cc hon lots f travelling for now!!!..until mid nov


----------



## Pearly86

no prblm ashlee..Fxed this is gonna be the perfect journey ..wish u all the luck!!!
and Mrs WKJ wish u luck too hon! for the smoothest journey.!!

I am going to be out frm bnb..until mid nov..so if there is any update will surely let u knw!!
Thanks for all the support n encouragement to all my beautiful ladies..and wishing all the testers lots f baby dust!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

asmcsm said:


> tested at 5:25 am and :bfp: :wohoo: So excited but also so nervous. I hope this little bean is sticky

omg!!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## floridasian

congrats ashlee!! That is great news!:wohoo:


----------



## beaglemom

PEAK on my CB monitor!!!! After 5 days of highs. So relieved. Today is also a scheduled BD day. I wasn't planning to follow SMEP. I was doing EOD, but with husband off this weekend, the mood may just strike ! ;)


----------



## MrsWKJ

That's great beaglemom! :) GL dear x


----------



## moni77

Congrats Ashley!!!

I think I remember your chart looking pretty good!


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks so much ladies! So excited and scared at the same time! lol FX this little bean is a sticky!

moni77- my chart looked almost exactly the same as my chart from last cycle but had a huge dip at 10dpo. Normally my charts go triphasic around 7-8dpo and dont drop until day before or day of AF so that was a good indicator


----------



## rachy28

Congratulations to everyone who got their bfps :happydance:
I got my crosshairs today, concluded the SMEP and im now officially in my tww...Crossed fingers ;)


----------



## asmcsm

rachy28 said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got their bfps :happydance:
> I got my crosshairs today, concluded the SMEP and im now officially in my tww...Crossed fingers ;)

Thank you! And fingers crossed you'll be getting yours soon too!


----------



## asmcsm

I will share, that the thing I did differently this month was use soft cups after BD, just in case anyone would like to know!


----------



## tori0713

CONGRATS, ASHLEE!!!! :happydance:



MrsWKJ said:


> OmG ashleee so happy for you!! :happydance: hope its a sticky bean dear and h&h 9 months!!
> 
> Thanks scgirl and tori, tori at 10dpo. And can't believe ladies even after growing up cannot take care of their hygine issues. I hope you get rid of them soon.

It's little kids, so I just can't believe the parents. I'm a third grade teacher  

AFM: I really don't want to get my hopes up, but I really feel pregnant this cycle. I tested this morning and got a BFN at 8dpo, which I know is not unusual. I wasn't able to hold out. I just feel different. I've actually been wanting to BD for once where normally I don't have much of a sex drive. I got very nauseous and a bad headache around 9pm last night, I'm super hungry, and my boobs hurt and I'm crampy. I'm going to test again on Sunday at 10dpo if my symptoms stick around. 

Here's my chart, not sure how it looks other than the temps keep rising. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f0985//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## beaglemom

Very uncomfortable O day from the clomid. Nauseous, back ache, cramps, BD uncomfortable, bloated, feel like everything inside is larger. I am hoping this means a very strong egg is coming...or 2 ;)


----------



## Jett55

Congrats to those who got bfps :) 
& sorry to those who got af :( 

As for me I'm waiting on af to leave & dh and I have started taking fertility blend fxxed it helps :)


----------



## MrsWKJ

tori0713 said:


> CONGRATS, ASHLEE!!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> OmG ashleee so happy for you!! :happydance: hope its a sticky bean dear and h&h 9 months!!
> 
> Thanks scgirl and tori, tori at 10dpo. And can't believe ladies even after growing up cannot take care of their hygine issues. I hope you get rid of them soon.
> 
> It's little kids, so I just can't believe the parents. I'm a third grade teacher
> 
> AFM: I really don't want to get my hopes up, but I really feel pregnant this cycle. I tested this morning and got a BFN at 8dpo, which I know is not unusual. I wasn't able to hold out. I just feel different. I've actually been wanting to BD for once where normally I don't have much of a sex drive. I got very nauseous and a bad headache around 9pm last night, I'm super hungry, and my boobs hurt and I'm crampy. I'm going to test again on Sunday at 10dpo if my symptoms stick around.
> 
> Here's my chart, not sure how it looks other than the temps keep rising.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f0985//thumb.png
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...

Oh I didn't know you're a teacher I thought probably you're studying and your classfellows got it lol! Well true I wish parents could start being parents too! Your chart looks great! Even better than mine. The rise is soo good. GL dear I really hope its a bfp and yes 8dpo is very early.


----------



## MrsWKJ

asmcsm said:


> I will share, that the thing I did differently this month was use soft cups after BD, just in case anyone would like to know!

And I would like to add the things that I did different. I just used to fall sleep after BDing. I don't know if it helped. Also my DH took megamen of GNC this cycle.

The only thing different I had was my CM it had some solid bits in it also white in color. Never had them before. Sorry tmi


----------



## tori0713

MrsWKJ said:


> tori0713 said:
> 
> 
> CONGRATS, ASHLEE!!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> OmG ashleee so happy for you!! :happydance: hope its a sticky bean dear and h&h 9 months!!
> 
> Thanks scgirl and tori, tori at 10dpo. And can't believe ladies even after growing up cannot take care of their hygine issues. I hope you get rid of them soon.
> 
> It's little kids, so I just can't believe the parents. I'm a third grade teacher
> 
> AFM: I really don't want to get my hopes up, but I really feel pregnant this cycle. I tested this morning and got a BFN at 8dpo, which I know is not unusual. I wasn't able to hold out. I just feel different. I've actually been wanting to BD for once where normally I don't have much of a sex drive. I got very nauseous and a bad headache around 9pm last night, I'm super hungry, and my boobs hurt and I'm crampy. I'm going to test again on Sunday at 10dpo if my symptoms stick around.
> 
> Here's my chart, not sure how it looks other than the temps keep rising.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f0985//thumb.png
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...
> 
> Oh I didn't know you're a teacher I thought probably you're studying and your classfellows got it lol! Well true I wish parents could start being parents too! Your chart looks great! Even better than mine. The rise is soo good. GL dear I really hope its a bfp and yes 8dpo is very early.Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm a little nervous, because I had a .1 temp drop this morning. Hoping that it was just because I left the AC on too low and it was really cold all night, thanks to my blanket stealer of a DH and waking up shivering.


----------



## trinity_enigm

OMG OMG OMG!!! I've got my BFP on CB digi. I can't believe it!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Yayyy!!! Trinity!!! Wowww!! Amazingg!! Seems like oct is gonna be lucky month for everyone. So happy for you dear x

Oh but don't worry tori you know why it dipped. Hopefully you'll see a good rise tomm. Everything crossed for you dear x


----------



## asmcsm

MrsWKJ said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> I will share, that the thing I did differently this month was use soft cups after BD, just in case anyone would like to know!
> 
> And I would like to add the things that I did different. I just used to fall sleep after BDing. I don't know if it helped. Also my DH took megamen of GNC this cycle.
> 
> The only thing different I had was my CM it had some solid bits in it also white in color. Never had them before. Sorry tmiClick to expand...

Is it possible you had a yeast infection? I ended up getting one the day before o and my cm was similar. I was freaking out think surely it would ruin my chances this cycle but apparently I was wrong.


----------



## asmcsm

trinity_enigm said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!! I've got my BFP on CB digi. I can't believe it!

Congrats!!!:happydance:Sticky dust to you!


----------



## MrsWKJ

asmcsm said:


> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> I will share, that the thing I did differently this month was use soft cups after BD, just in case anyone would like to know!
> 
> And I would like to add the things that I did different. I just used to fall sleep after BDing. I don't know if it helped. Also my DH took megamen of GNC this cycle.
> 
> The only thing different I had was my CM it had some solid bits in it also white in color. Never had them before. Sorry tmiClick to expand...
> 
> Is it possible you had a yeast infection? I ended up getting one the day before o and my cm was similar. I was freaking out think surely it would ruin my chances this cycle but apparently I was wrong.Click to expand...

I started getting it after O before that it was watery cm and around 2 or 3dpo changed to this. I thought of it as yeast infection too since I never had it before I didn't know what it looks like but it had no smell whatsoever and wasn't itchy or anything, just my regular cream colored cm with very small solid bits(sorry for the tmi) the bits were countable like may be two or three eachtime. So no idea what it could be. Does it sound like a yeast infection?


----------



## asmcsm

MrsWKJ said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> I will share, that the thing I did differently this month was use soft cups after BD, just in case anyone would like to know!
> 
> And I would like to add the things that I did different. I just used to fall sleep after BDing. I don't know if it helped. Also my DH took megamen of GNC this cycle.
> 
> The only thing different I had was my CM it had some solid bits in it also white in color. Never had them before. Sorry tmiClick to expand...
> 
> Is it possible you had a yeast infection? I ended up getting one the day before o and my cm was similar. I was freaking out think surely it would ruin my chances this cycle but apparently I was wrong.Click to expand...
> 
> I started getting it after O before that it was watery cm and around 2 or 3dpo changed to this. I thought of it as yeast infection too since I never had it before I didn't know what it looked like but it had no smell whatsoever and wasn't itchy or anything, just my regular cream colored cm with very small like 1mm bits(sorry for the tmi) the bits were countable like may be two or three eachtime. So no idea what it could be. Does it sound like a yeast infection?Click to expand...

My cm didn't smell but it was kinda watery/creamy with little bits in it. Mine only itched a little but I caught it before it got too bad. This was my first time having one. I've heard they're common in early pregnancy though.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Oh! My cm was thick and still is and I do get bits sometime not as often as I did during my tww and it doesn't itch. Do you think I should talk to my doc?


----------



## asmcsm

MrsWKJ said:


> Oh! My cm was thick and still is and I do get bits sometime not as often as I did during my tww and it doesn't itch. Do you think I should talk to my doc?

It's probably fine, if its not smelling funny or itching then you shouldn't have anything to worry about


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Congrats trinity!!!!


----------



## tori0713

BFN again this morning at 10dpo :( I'm starting to feel disappointed. Temp stayed at 98.4 for the second day in a row after it had got to 98.5 a few days ago. I'm just waiting for temps to either stay high or for the dip to decide if I test again. Boobs are still sore, lower back is still crampy, but it went away by 6dpo last time. So now I really have no hopes of a positive though :-/


----------



## asmcsm

tori0713 said:


> BFN again this morning at 10dpo :( I'm starting to feel disappointed. Temp stayed at 98.4 for the second day in a row after it had got to 98.5 a few days ago. I'm just waiting for temps to either stay high or for the dip to decide if I test again. Boobs are still sore, lower back is still crampy, but it went away by 6dpo last time. So now I really have no hopes of a positive though :-/

10DPO is still really early, you're not out until the :witch: shows! Your chart looks great! And if it makes you feel an better, I'm pregnant and my temp for today is 98.30 so it still possible. My temps are actually much lower than my usual and I'm pregnant
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tori0713

asmcsm said:


> tori0713 said:
> 
> 
> BFN again this morning at 10dpo :( I'm starting to feel disappointed. Temp stayed at 98.4 for the second day in a row after it had got to 98.5 a few days ago. I'm just waiting for temps to either stay high or for the dip to decide if I test again. Boobs are still sore, lower back is still crampy, but it went away by 6dpo last time. So now I really have no hopes of a positive though :-/
> 
> 10DPO is still really early, you're not out until the :witch: shows! Your chart looks great! And if it makes you feel an better, I'm pregnant and my temp for today is 98.30 so it still possible. My temps are actually much lower than my usual and I'm pregnantClick to expand...

That does make me feel better! I'm crampy like I feel like AF is going to come, but I know it'd be super early. I'm pretty regular (have been since I started my period), so I'm sure she'll come next Thursday. How many DPO did you test at? Sorry if I asked that earlier, I'm so scatterbrained recently!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

8dpo today.. a lot on creamy cm today. Nothing else.. AF date seems so far away. Feeling out right now.


----------



## rachy28

5dpo, im getting quite a lot of lotiony cm, is increased cm common after using preseed? I last used it on 1dpo.


----------



## asmcsm

tori0713 said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tori0713 said:
> 
> 
> BFN again this morning at 10dpo :( I'm starting to feel disappointed. Temp stayed at 98.4 for the second day in a row after it had got to 98.5 a few days ago. I'm just waiting for temps to either stay high or for the dip to decide if I test again. Boobs are still sore, lower back is still crampy, but it went away by 6dpo last time. So now I really have no hopes of a positive though :-/
> 
> 10DPO is still really early, you're not out until the :witch: shows! Your chart looks great! And if it makes you feel an better, I'm pregnant and my temp for today is 98.30 so it still possible. My temps are actually much lower than my usual and I'm pregnantClick to expand...
> 
> That does make me feel better! I'm crampy like I feel like AF is going to come, but I know it'd be super early. I'm pretty regular (have been since I started my period), so I'm sure she'll come next Thursday. How many DPO did you test at? Sorry if I asked that earlier, I'm so scatterbrained recently!Click to expand...

I promised myself I'd wait to test until 12DPO and it paid off! I was so glad I didn't break and test early.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Hi ladies, I'm wanting to try the smep this month and am wondering how crucial it is to start bd ing on cd 8? I've been sick and simply don't feel like doing it yet :) I'm on cd 6 now. I typically don't o until cd 17-23 so maybe that's late enough I can start later? How many days beforeo does cd 8 fall for most of you?

Thanks ladies, hope you all get your bfp this month!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Welcome PnkPolkaDots , If you O late you can start on cd10 or 11 too , CD 8 is for ladies who have 28 day cycle and O on cd14 :) GL with this cycle dear x


GL Rachy i dont think preseed has anything to do with increased CM. Never heard of it before. May be its a good sign fx for you x

GL CantHrdlyWait!! x

Tori dont worry dear 10 dpo is still very early. Your chart seriously looks great so far!! fx for you too!!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Thank you MrsWKJ! That takes some of the pressure off. I'm really hoping to get pregnant this cycle.. I'd be due between July 10-15. One of my best friends lost her little sister to a genetic disease at age 2, and her birthday was July 15. She knows I'm ttc and would be ecstatic if my baby shared her sister's birthday. Congratulations on your recent bfp by the way!


----------



## floridasian

7DPO today and I had a glob of clear watering CM earlier today and then later lots of lotiony CM. It looks like lots of us are having unusual CM this cycle - hopefully it's BPF for all of us!!


----------



## rachy28

I have this extreme thirst going on today as well as the wierd cm, no matter how much I drink I still have dry mouth :wacko:


----------



## rachy28

Quite a big temp dip today, trying not to read too much into it after getting a triphasic message off FF last cycle... im finding it difficult though :haha:


----------



## tori0713

11dpo and temp went up .2 and my chart seems to look good. I have no idea what to feel, especially because I'm having light cramps and my boobs hurt so bad. I'm hoping that it doesn't dip in the next few days and I'll probably test again tomorrow. Just thinking about it I'm starting to get kinda excited, but I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Tori- your chart looks great!


----------



## asmcsm

rachy28 said:


> Quite a big temp dip today, trying not to read too much into it after getting a triphasic message off FF last cycle... im finding it difficult though :haha:

I normally had a triphasic chart and my unusual dip at 10dpo(implantation)was how I knew it was probably my month. Having a drastic change from your normal chart is a good thing! Fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## SCgirl

things sound promising for y'all! good luck! :thumbup:

I went out of town for a day then again over the weekend, which threw temp charting way off (3 out of 4 days seemed quite out of place)- I also missed a day or two with the opk, so we'll just BD every other day until something changes.

I am confident that I haven't O'd yet (normal low temp this am- also CD 11 so still a bit early). Hoping for a dramatic change in the next few days so I actually know! (and thinking that missing days shouldn't hurt since it hasn't happened yet- i just won't have a very pretty chart. :haha:)


----------



## rachy28

asmcsm said:


> rachy28 said:
> 
> 
> Quite a big temp dip today, trying not to read too much into it after getting a triphasic message off FF last cycle... im finding it difficult though :haha:
> 
> I normally had a triphasic chart and my unusual dip at 10dpo(implantation)was how I knew it was probably my month. Having a drastic change from your normal chart is a good thing! Fingers are crossed for you.Click to expand...

I dunno, maybe, its different every month although ive not had such a drastic drop this early before. Thanks for the encouragement :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Rachy- FX for you! This could be a good sign. I think i'm going to temp next cycle, but i'm still not sure. I think next cycle i'm just going to BD during fertile window. My first cycle with the OPK's was a little crazier than I wanted to be.. I wanted first 3 months (if it took that long) to just be pretty easy, but when it comes down to Oing you have to keep track! No idea what i'll do next month.


----------



## Pearly86

9 BFPs already wohhooo...plan is working out for max yayya...
Congrats Trinity!! wish you a very H&H 9 mo,
And all the best to all there in TWW...wish to see more of BFP's..KMFX..for you all !!

I am cd 5 today of oct cycle..and right now I am planning to travel fr a month so I have one question-
If I fall prego when I am travelling and then that would be a week before I leave from there.so should I take my prenatals along or ..what should I do..are prenatlas to be taken right after ??
and if I visit a doc there . they will not certainly recomend the same med..so it will be two different things so how to go about that..just want to knw people who if may have experienced the same thing..Just want to be aware of everything when I knw I am still going to be NTNP..!!


----------



## asmcsm

Pearly86 said:


> 9 BFPs already wohhooo...plan is working out for max yayya...
> Congrats Trinity!! wish you a very H&H 9 mo,
> And all the best to all there in TWW...wish to see more of BFP's..KMFX..for you all !!
> 
> I am cd 5 today of oct cycle..and right now I am planning to travel fr a month so I have one question-
> If I fall prego when I am travelling and then that would be a week before I leave from there.so should I take my prenatals along or ..what should I do..are prenatlas to be taken right after ??
> and if I visit a doc there . they will not certainly recomend the same med..so it will be two different things so how to go about that..just want to knw people who if may have experienced the same thing..Just want to be aware of everything when I knw I am still going to be NTNP..!!

I've actually been taking prenatals all along during TTC. But if you don't take them I'm sure you'd be able to buy them if you need them


----------



## Pearly86

so if by any chance there is a delay in visiting a doc..like here in US also ..the appointment sometimes takes long to be fixed.so what is done in that case..prenatals to be taken meanwhile I mean right after you see a BFP?


----------



## SCgirl

I started taking them as soon as I was ttc as well- gets you used to taking them, and if you happen to get pregnant, you have all of the good stuff built up in your system from the start!

(my doc actually recommend that I start taking them while TTC)


----------



## MrsWKJ

My doc recommended the same to take while ttc but i stopped taking them i felt they are just messing up my cycle(that you know already hehe). Now i started taking them again. Prenatals are pretty much the same no matter which brand it is. So even if you take a different one in your home country you can switch to a new one when you come back


----------



## Pearly86

Thanks all,

my cycle also messed up..so ya I do have prenatals with me ..which I stopped so will take them along and def...once I am preg I am going to visit a doc before I come back here..

thanku guys for all your help!!


----------



## MrsWKJ

tori0713 said:


> 11dpo and temp went up .2 and my chart seems to look good. I have no idea what to feel, especially because I'm having light cramps and my boobs hurt so bad. I'm hoping that it doesn't dip in the next few days and I'll probably test again tomorrow. Just thinking about it I'm starting to get kinda excited, but I don't want to get my hopes up.

Tori chart looks great! has your temps been the highest since you started charting?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Prenatals mess my cycle up too!! I've been taking them for over 3 months, but a month or so ago, I forgot to take them for 3 days in a row and my period came 5 days early!!! Now I am religious about taking them every single day.


----------



## Pearly86

yeah i think its like either u follow or u dont else it messes up the cycle..i just stopped, mine just got so long!!


----------



## floridasian

I looked at the prenatal vitamins I was taking and they really weren't that different from the regular multi-vitamins and 4-5 other vitamins I've been taking for years prior to starting TTC so I did not notice any difference in my cycles when I started taking them 3 months ago. When I ran out last month, I just went back to my regular multi-vitamins with an extra dosage of Folic Acid. Nothing changed my cycle so YMMV. Honestly though my body is probably very used to all these vitamins already.


----------



## Pearly86

woww thts nice floridasian!!
n ur chart looks good too...Fx!!


----------



## Jett55

Finally AF is gone started the fertility blend last week now to smeping :)


----------



## tori0713

MrsWKJ said:



> tori0713 said:
> 
> 
> 11dpo and temp went up .2 and my chart seems to look good. I have no idea what to feel, especially because I'm having light cramps and my boobs hurt so bad. I'm hoping that it doesn't dip in the next few days and I'll probably test again tomorrow. Just thinking about it I'm starting to get kinda excited, but I don't want to get my hopes up.
> 
> Tori chart looks great! has your temps been the highest since you started charting?Click to expand...

Thank you! It's only my first month, but they got high at the beginning of my cycle because I was sick. Other than that, this is the highest this cycle they've gotten. I kinda hope I don't have to chart next cycle because there could be a bean in there.

I've also been having hot flashes all day. My classroom was set at 70 degrees and my poor kids were freezing because I was so hot. I just took a Zofran (have it for some stomach problems), but I was also nauseous all day, cramping, and boobs are sore. I almost feel like it's AF coming with the way the cramps are :-/


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

What prenatals are you ladies taking? I've looked for some but am unsure of what exactly to look for. :-/ I take a multi-vitamin with extra iron and vitamin B (I don't eat meat) as well as fish oil daily and folic acid daily. All I know is that I MUST stay away from vitamin A.

I'm a bit worried that I haven't been taking prenatals but am hoping the vitamins I've been taking are sufficient if I do get pregnant this month. FX!

Jett - My AF is finally gone today too! :) I'm excited to start smeping. Kinda how I felt the first month I started tempting. :p I've been so stressed the past 6 weeks with my new teaching job that I haven't been in the mood for much bd-ing. I'm sure OH will be a fan of the smep :haha:


----------



## Pearly86

SMEP starting for me too from tomm on excited n just wish we are able to follow well along with our travel plans!! Wish u guys luck for new cycle and prayers for those in tww !! Enjoy


----------



## Pearly86

Pinkpolkdots the one that I was taking is called citra natal assure as per my doc told me its good to take but somehow I felt it kinda messed up my cycle maybe because I was not taking it regularly


----------



## Pearly86

Tori ur symptoms sounds good n chart looks great too!! Fx for ur BFP dear !!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Pearly86 said:


> Pinkpolkdots the one that I was taking is called citra natal assure as per my doc told me its good to take but somehow I felt it kinda messed up my cycle maybe because I was not taking it regularly

Hmmm I'll put that on my list to look up :) Thank you, I'd rather get recommendations than just blindly pick something on the shelf! 

Good luck on smep this month! What cd are you on?


----------



## MrsWKJ

Hot flushes + sore boobs very promising symptoms tori :thumbup: 

GL pearly :D

polkadots i use pregnaplan , most prenatals are more of less the same.


----------



## tori0713

BFN this morning again at 12dpo. Here it is.... Sorry if it's so big, I'm on my phone

https://i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx301/tori0713/BAA8A150-393B-4176-9298-386995EA5902-2144-000001AB125E6D83_zpsffad8e39.jpg


----------



## SCgirl

tori- your temps are still up and AF hasn't shown, so there's still hope! (your temps look great!)


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Don't lose hope yet Tori!


----------



## floridasian

Tori your chart looks very promising! 12 DPO is still early. Hang in there!!


----------



## floridasian

Pinkpolkdots - I was taking the Similac brand prenatal with the separate DHA/Lutein pill. I compared a lot of prenatals including store brands and Similac seemed to be the most complete. It runs around $12-$14 per 30 day supply - not exactly cheap so I stopped and went back to my normal multi-vitamins after two bottles but I'll probably buy it again once I get my BFP.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Yes tori 12dpo is early, temps look good!! just wait for a few days and test again fx for you x


----------



## Pearly86

yeah tori..
do not worry the witch hasnt shown fr u yet so theres hope and your symptoms are promisisng along with ur chart
KMFX dear!!


----------



## Pearly86

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Pearly86 said:
> 
> 
> Pinkpolkdots the one that I was taking is called citra natal assure as per my doc told me its good to take but somehow I felt it kinda messed up my cycle maybe because I was not taking it regularly
> 
> Hmmm I'll put that on my list to look up :) Thank you, I'd rather get recommendations than just blindly pick something on the shelf!
> 
> Good luck on smep this month! What cd are you on?Click to expand...

Hey Thanks Pinkpolkadots,
I am right now cd6 and periods ended yesterday!! so will try smep as much as I can as m travelling a lot..wch m sure is gonna mess up my plan but lets c...
if you planning to take prenatals I would say either take it completly or just do not take it..and it really depends for some ppl it does messes up like for me and Mrs WkJ, we both were like ..its prenatals which is lengthening the cycle..so you can see a month ..if it doesnt then no harm in continuing!!


----------



## Pearly86

MrsWKJ said:


> Hot flushes + sore boobs very promising symptoms tori :thumbup:
> 
> GL pearly :D
> 
> polkadots i use pregnaplan , most prenatals are more of less the same.

Thanks dear!!

I dont knw but I am kind a down today feeling this is again not gonna be the month as per my plan to go here and there, last month there were guests and this month travelling, next month by mid we are back so again dont knw.:(:(:(:(:(...and just thinking when is it gonna be my day when Ill be sharing my share of happiness about my BFP..I Knw eventually it will happen..but m really thinking when..???
every month its like it may or it may not because already so many other things are going on..I am sorry of sounding this way today but I am really feeling low just thinking about the time when ill have this chance f sharing my joy!!

I hope by the time m back there are many more BFPs ;.its really good to see ppl succeeding in it..and I wish the success comes to me too and so wish to join all u guys!!


----------



## Pearly86

floridasian said:


> Pinkpolkdots - I was taking the Similac brand prenatal with the separate DHA/Lutein pill. I compared a lot of prenatals including store brands and Similac seemed to be the most complete. It runs around $12-$14 per 30 day supply - not exactly cheap so I stopped and went back to my normal multi-vitamins after two bottles but I'll probably buy it again once I get my BFP.

citranatals assure were prescribed ones m not sure if its available in drugstores or not..and mine were costing me around $70..so its v expensive one!!


----------



## floridasian

Pearly86 said:


> floridasian said:
> 
> 
> Pinkpolkdots - I was taking the Similac brand prenatal with the separate DHA/Lutein pill. I compared a lot of prenatals including store brands and Similac seemed to be the most complete. It runs around $12-$14 per 30 day supply - not exactly cheap so I stopped and went back to my normal multi-vitamins after two bottles but I'll probably buy it again once I get my BFP.
> 
> citranatals assure were prescribed ones m not sure if its available in drugstores or not..and mine were costing me around $70..so its v expensive one!!Click to expand...

Ouch! That IS expensive!!


----------



## tori0713

Thanks ladies! I'm pretty sure I'm out this month. I feel sick (again!) because of my lovely cherubs in my class, I guess it's a perk of being a teacher  I am just going to wait to see what my temps do. Boobs are still sore, but cramping is pretty much gone.


----------



## rachy28

Feel like ive got ovulation pain on my right side...whats that all about?!?


----------



## fairyy

rachy28 said:


> Feel like ive got ovulation pain on my right side...whats that all about?!?

You have followed SMEP to the core. Hope this is your month and u get that BFP. Good luck.


----------



## floridasian

rachy28 said:


> Feel like ive got ovulation pain on my right side...whats that all about?!?

Could be implantation cramp. Good luck!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Rachy- your chart looks good! I've been having cramping pretty much since I o'ed and i'm 10dpo now! 

today has been NO symptoms but a few minutes ago got some cramping and now my back is HURTING. BAD.


----------



## tori0713

KMFX for you, rachy and Britt! I really hope that AF doesn't show for all of us! I'm due for her to arrive on the 10th, but I'm not testing again till I see what my temps are up to.


----------



## rachy28

Thanks ladies, keeping my fingers crossed for you all too ;)


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Pearly - I'm on cd 8 so we're close! :) I'm starting on cd 10 instead of 8 though, because I have a longer cycle than 28 days and don't o until at least cd 16. Maybe I'll just wait on the prenatals until I'm pregnant. I feel like my cycles are starting to regulate over the past few months after being on hormone birth control for several years, so I don't want to risk messing them up. 



I want to start bd-ing on the 10th for smep but I'm *still *fighting a cold. :( Also have curriculum night/open house tonight which I'm stressing out about - will be so happy after tonight when it's over! :flower:
I hope everyone has a good afternoon (evening for most of you by now?) and my fingers are crossed for you ladies testing soon! :dust:


----------



## Pearly86

Heya ,
yes we are close ILl also be startsing the smep a lil late cuz mine is also less than 35 and more than 28 cycle..and I definately O late..so yes the same is my case too!!
wish you loads f luck dear for your smep journey and hope we get our share of success too soon!!keep updating your status hon!!


----------



## tori0713

Temp dropped to 98.2, but it's still above the cover line. I'm curious though, does this mean I'm starting to get my drop before AF? Or does it have to drop below the cover line to indicate that AF is coming?

Looks like I'll be back to SMEP again going into November. It feels like period cramps are here and she'll probably arrive tomorrow night with the spotting and in full force on Friday. Right on schedule.


----------



## rachy28

It looks like af hun sorry x


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Only test I had at the house!! It's so much easier to see on my cell phone, but if you tilt your screen you can see it.. pic taken within 2 minutes.. what do you think'?
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## rachy28

I see it, ive heard alot say theyre bad for blue evaps, ive not used them myself but if your in doubt get a frer x good luck x

Im still getting wierd cramps similar to ovulation pain. Ive also got this extreme fatigue going on today, already had 2 nanna-naps! Wish I was at least 11dpo so I can test :(


----------



## SCgirl

I agree with rachy28- but that's more of a line than I've ever gotten on a blue ;) did the slight line remain after the two minutes?


----------



## floridasian

I agree - I see it but I've heard lots of bad things about blue dyes giving false positives so please go get yourself a FRER. FX for you!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

got a BFP on a FRER in under 3 minutes!!!!! I'm still in utter shock.


----------



## asmcsm

CantHrdlyWait said:


> got a BFP on a FRER in under 3 minutes!!!!! I'm still in utter shock.

Congrats!


rachy28 said:


> I see it, ive heard alot say theyre bad for blue evaps, ive not used them myself but if your in doubt get a frer x good luck x
> 
> Im still getting wierd cramps similar to ovulation pain. Ive also got this extreme fatigue going on today, already had 2 nanna-naps! Wish I was at least 11dpo so I can test :(

Im dying to see you test! Really think this is your month!


----------



## SCgirl

Congrats Canthrdlywait!

Looks like October is turning into a pretty good month!


----------



## floridasian

CantHrdlyWait said:


> got a BFP on a FRER in under 3 minutes!!!!! I'm still in utter shock.

Congratulations!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thank you. I called my mom and said "how do I act normal?????" I've just wanted this for so long, that it's still not real. It was like I was looking at someone elses test.


----------



## rachy28

Huge congratulations hun :happydance:


rachy28 said:


> I see it, ive heard alot say theyre bad for blue evaps, ive not used them myself but if your in doubt get a frer x good luck x
> 
> Im still getting wierd cramps similar to ovulation pain. Ive also got this extreme fatigue going on today, already had 2 nanna-naps! Wish I was at least 11dpo so I can test :(

[/QUOTE]Im dying to see you test! Really think this is your month![/QUOTE]

Thanks, im not so sure. Ive been a little under the weather so my symptoms could just be that. Id be ecstatic if it was though :)


----------



## rachy28

God knows what happened with the quote there lol!


----------



## asmcsm

rachy28 said:


> Thanks, im not so sure. Ive been a little under the weather so my symptoms could just be that. Id be ecstatic if it was though :)

I'm still convinced it is ;) your other charts don't dip around implantation time. I hope this is it and I'm not wrong!


----------



## Pearly86

OMG!!!canthardlywait,

u so so lucky frst cycle n u hit it!!...great dear many many congrats!! wosh u a very happy n healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Pearly86

Rachy,
I think the similar was ashlee's case too..and your chart looks v similar to hers..so KMFX!!
lots f baby dust your way dear!! Gl!x


----------



## Pearly86

floridasian said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> got a BFP on a FRER in under 3 minutes!!!!! I'm still in utter shock.
> 
> Congratulations!!Click to expand...

Hey FLorida,

wen are u checking hon?? ur chart looking good too:)...and ur BD plan also looks good....


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Congrats canthrdlywait! :D


----------



## MrsWKJ

OMG i missed soo much!! lol CantHardlywait congratulations :happydance: H&H 9 months!! You are soo lucky to make it through your first time!!! :D So happy for you!!! x

I guess your Name was your lucky charm "CantHrdlyWait" ;)


----------



## floridasian

Pearly86 said:


> floridasian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> got a BFP on a FRER in under 3 minutes!!!!! I'm still in utter shock.
> 
> Congratulations!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey FLorida,
> 
> wen are u checking hon?? ur chart looking good too:)...and ur BD plan also looks good....Click to expand...

I'm going to try to wait till at least Saturday or Sunday to test (AF is due Sunday I think). I hate wasting tests! LOL! My temps usually start to drop the day before AF so we'll see how they play out. I've also been getting unusual creamy/lotiony CM for the past three days (I am usually dry dry dry in the tww) and I've gotten a gazillion zits on my chin (for the first time in my life I'm actually excited about getting zits on my face!) 

Plus Tuesday the 15th is our 8th wedding anniversary so if I get a BFP it will be a perfect anniversary gift. Since our rabbit died a week and half ago neither of us was in the mood for planning any gifts or celebration for our anniversary so if I get a BFP this will be the biggest gift. However I don't think I can wait days to tell DH so a day or two beforehand would be the best I can do!


----------



## Pearly86

Just wanted to knw I was having bleeding on cd 6 too..i used to always have my period for 5 days now ever since last to last cycle when for the first time I had periods for 8 days then following month 6 days and this month too for 6 days..so has my periods changed to 6 days for ever!!??


----------



## Pearly86

floridasian said:


> Pearly86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> floridasian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> got a BFP on a FRER in under 3 minutes!!!!! I'm still in utter shock.
> 
> Congratulations!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey FLorida,
> 
> wen are u checking hon?? ur chart looking good too:)...and ur BD plan also looks good....Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to try to wait till at least Saturday or Sunday to test (AF is due Sunday I think). I hate wasting tests! LOL! My temps usually start to drop the day before AF so we'll see how they play out. I've also been getting unusual creamy/lotiony CM for the past three days (I am usually dry dry dry in the tww) and I've gotten a gazillion zits on my chin (for the first time in my life I'm actually excited about getting zits on my face!)
> 
> Plus Tuesday the 15th is our 8th wedding anniversary so if I get a BFP it will be a perfect anniversary gift. Since our rabbit died a week and half ago neither of us was in the mood for planning any gifts or celebration for our anniversary so if I get a BFP this will be the biggest gift. However I don't think I can wait days to tell DH so a day or two beforehand would be the best I can do!Click to expand...

awww...I m so so praying its ur BFP dear..nothing could be a better gift than this 
and yeah zits on face fr this reason is really exciting..something wch we wouldnt mind at all!! 
KMFX for you hon!!...hope AF stays away and temp remain up..and sice u getting unusual cm it could be a good sign too..as u saying ur always dry in ur tww..so..lets c..hoping fr the best!!x


----------



## MrsWKJ

Pearly86 said:


> Just wanted to knw I was having bleeding on cd 6 too..i used to always have my period for 5 days now ever since last to last cycle when for the first time I had periods for 8 days then following month 6 days and this month too for 6 days..so has my periods changed to 6 days for ever!!??

I've heard period 8 and below are normal so dont worry about mine were also four days but lengthened after my cycles messed up. 

GL floridasian fx for you! really wish its your bfp month , it would be the most amazing and memorable gift ever!!!


----------



## Pearly86

ohh..thanks a lot hon fr clearing up my confusion..ur d best!!
I waslike .wats going on wid me.!!..hope it just remains like that then ..!!

worst is its happening the moment m into ttc..nothing of these things I hav ever experience in my life before!!..


----------



## MrsWKJ

Yeah i think it has more to do with stress than other factors, everyone tells you to calm down but thats impossible cuz ttc is all you think about day and night. But dont worry yours is in the normal range!!


----------



## fairyy

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Thank you. I called my mom and said "how do I act normal?????" I've just wanted this for so long, that it's still not real. It was like I was looking at someone elses test.

Congrats hun. :flower:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jett55

Congrats you're very lucky to not be stuck in the crazy TTC journey :)


----------



## MIZZYD

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Thanks everyone!

Congrats!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks Jett!! Now i'm already on the crazy pregnancy train!!! Of course I would find out i'm PG 3 days before my very first marathon..


----------



## fairyy

So what about the marathon now ?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm still going to do it. I just can't throw away all my training.. if i hadn't of tested, I would have ran.. my period wasn't due until 10/13 (the day after the marathon). I"m just goign to take it NICE and slow and just have fun with it. Drink lots of water, and make sure I eat enough. I'm reading lots of info that says if you have already been running, you will be fine.


----------



## floridasian

Calling beaglemom - how's Clomid treating you?


----------



## rachy28

I caved @ 9dpo, looks like bfn. It doesn't feel like my month :( pics taken at 4 minutes x
 



Attached Files:







20131010_084646.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 6









20131010_084448.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MrsWKJ

CantHardlywait even my gyn said running is fine or any exercise that you do on daily bases, The only thing you need to care for is not to lift heavy weights

Rachy 9 dpo is still early dear , wai till 12dpo and then test. Implantation can happen between 6-10dpo.


----------



## beaglemom

floridasian said:


> Calling beaglemom - how's Clomid treating you?

ovulation was intense. Very uncomfortable. Pretty weird how I can probably tell down to a few hours when it happened. 

So now I wait. I've decided to start testing every other day starting 8 dpo. Trying to stay positive. I've had some mild cramps/twinges, horrible headaches which I never get, and tired. But work has been stressful. So trying not to read too much into this.


----------



## asmcsm

rachy28 said:


> I caved @ 9dpo, looks like bfn. It doesn't feel like my month :( pics taken at 4 minutes x

Hun, those are awful for testing early! This was my IC at 14DPO and my FRER was super dark by then. If you're gonna test before 12dpo, I'd use frer or the 88cent first signals from walmart because ICs are horrible that early. Don't count yourself out yet
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pearly86

Yeah Rachy,

do not give up on yet hon!! KMFX for you!!..test again after some days or better the day AF is due!!..GL and lots f baby dust your way!!


----------



## floridasian

beaglemom said:


> floridasian said:
> 
> 
> Calling beaglemom - how's Clomid treating you?
> 
> ovulation was intense. Very uncomfortable. Pretty weird how I can probably tell down to a few hours when it happened.
> 
> So now I wait. I've decided to start testing every other day starting 8 dpo. Trying to stay positive. I've had some mild cramps/twinges, horrible headaches which I never get, and tired. But work has been stressful. So trying not to read too much into this.Click to expand...

Ouch - didn't know that Clomid can do that. I guess it kind of makes sense since it stimulates your ovaries to induce ovulation especially if you're already ovulating on your own it's like extra stimulation. Hope it works out for you!! GL!


----------



## beaglemom

floridasian said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> floridasian said:
> 
> 
> Calling beaglemom - how's Clomid treating you?
> 
> ovulation was intense. Very uncomfortable. Pretty weird how I can probably tell down to a few hours when it happened.
> 
> So now I wait. I've decided to start testing every other day starting 8 dpo. Trying to stay positive. I've had some mild cramps/twinges, horrible headaches which I never get, and tired. But work has been stressful. So trying not to read too much into this.Click to expand...
> 
> Ouch - didn't know that Clomid can do that. I guess it kind of makes sense since it stimulates your ovaries to induce ovulation especially if you're already ovulating on your own it's like extra stimulation. Hope it works out for you!! GL!Click to expand...

Yeh basically my dr tells me it creates a stronger egg...or as my mind as been putting it...SUPER EGG...lol. Plus it can make you release more than one. I had AF like cramps earlier that day, nausea, then later BD was very uncomfortable...didn't hurt just uncomfortable..., then that night my lower back was awful. I couldn't get up off the couch without it hurting. My husband was working, so I basically sat on the couch starving because I just didn't want to walk around. But the next morning, I felt fine. It sort of felt like I was bloated in the uterus. I have heard similar experieneces from other forums.

Today I am having some pretty intense AF like cramps. I am awful about keeping track of this stuff, so I can't remember if this happened last month. Just hoping this is it for me.

How are you? I think your cycles are slightly shorter than mine, so you are ahead of me.


----------



## fairyy

CantHrdlyWait said:


> I'm still going to do it. I just can't throw away all my training.. if i hadn't of tested, I would have ran.. my period wasn't due until 10/13 (the day after the marathon). I"m just goign to take it NICE and slow and just have fun with it. Drink lots of water, and make sure I eat enough. I'm reading lots of info that says if you have already been running, you will be fine.

All the best for marathon. :flower:


----------



## floridasian

LOL to "Super Egg" - reminds me of my own quest to "building a better egg" last cycle with supplements hoping it would "revive" my aging eggs! I'm not feeling anything at all really. Last month I had plenty of cramps and this month nothing really. Maybe it's a good sign?


----------



## fairyy

floridasian said:


> LOL to "Super Egg" - reminds me of my own quest to "building a better egg" last cycle with supplements hoping it would "revive" my aging eggs! I'm not feeling anything at all really. Last month I had plenty of cramps and this month nothing really. Maybe it's a good sign?

Your chart looks very good.


----------



## floridasian

Thanks fairyy - hoping it will stay up!!


----------



## fairyy

floridasian said:


> Thanks fairyy - hoping it will stay up!!

Yes it will. :)


----------



## tori0713

Well, looks like AF has probably arrived today. Lots of brown spotting this morning an a few red streaks this afternoon. 

My temp is still high, so who knows. I have bronchitis, but no fever, so that's bizarre. Stupid sickies this month messing everything up.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Lol @ "Super Egg" :haha: It does sound intense beaglemom... I hope you get your :bfp: soon so you don't have to go through ovulation on steroids anymore ;) Maybe super egg will turn into super baby soon!

Rachy - KMFX for you! It's still early and I've seen plenty of ladies post bfn's around 9 or 10 dpo and wind up pregnant! Don't lose hope yet! :flower:

Tori - It does sound like the start of AF :( I'm sorry the stupid hag is coming and that you have bronchitis! I've had a scratchy/sore throat for over a week now, but it isn't anything like when I had strep during my student teaching. My favorite is when my kids sneeze or cough directly into their hands and then come hug me or grab my hand :roll: Gotta love teaching kindergarten!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Two of my kids were absent today. I just checked my attendance records and both were marked as illnesses. One had additional comments that she has flu and fever. This is a little one in particular that likes to be near me and grab my hand! Crossing my fingers... being sick is bad enough, but please no flu during my fertile week! :hissy:


----------



## rachy28

So... I had a huge temp rise this morning, not sure if its accurate as I did toss and turn a little bit last night but ive never had a temp this high, not even on previous nights when ive not slept as well. I guess I'll just have to see what tomorrow's temp is x


----------



## floridasian

Temp dropped this morning so I'm probably out this cycle. AF is due Sunday I think. 

This blows! :(


----------



## floridasian

So I'm thinking I need to go and get checked out. I've never sought fertility treatment before. I don't have a regular doctor I go to. I haven't been to a OB/GYN since I moved here three years ago. What should the first step be? Should I schedule a regular OB/GYN visit first (which can take weeks) or should I go straight to a fertility clinic? I have no idea what the process/procedure is.


----------



## Pearly86

rachy28 said:


> So... I had a huge temp rise this morning, not sure if its accurate as I did toss and turn a little bit last night but ive never had a temp this high, not even on previous nights when ive not slept as well. I guess I'll just have to see what tomorrow's temp is x

Woww..Rachy,

u going so good!!..Fx tightly for you!!...its gonna b a bfp!!yayay


----------



## Pearly86

floridasian said:


> So I'm thinking I need to go and get checked out. I've never sought fertility treatment before. I don't have a regular doctor I go to. I haven't been to a OB/GYN since I moved here three years ago. What should the first step be? Should I schedule a regular OB/GYN visit first (which can take weeks) or should I go straight to a fertility clinic? I have no idea what the process/procedure is.

m so sorry hun. but until AF arrives..you got to wait!!. there may be a chance still!!

IF you wanna get yourself checcked up a regular Ob/GYN consulation to start with will be good..they will do your Day3 test. by which they get to knw the egg reserve and how the hormones are lh , fsh and so on..so I think they will be better able to direct you to a good therapist thereafter!!..Hope that doesnt come..but wish u loads f luck dear!!.


----------



## asmcsm

floridasian said:


> Temp dropped this morning so I'm probably out this cycle. AF is due Sunday I think.
> 
> This blows! :(

Ugh sorry about your temp drop :(



rachy28 said:


> So... I had a huge temp rise this morning, not sure if its accurate as I did toss and turn a little bit last night but ive never had a temp this high, not even on previous nights when ive not slept as well. I guess I'll just have to see what tomorrow's temp is x

Yay!! I think this will be your month! So excited for you t test again!


----------



## SCgirl

Today marks 1 year since I got the horrible depo shot! Sadly, I'm not part of the 67% of those trying to get pregnant who were successful within a year... hopefully I'll be part of the 83% at 15 months (or heck- even 93% at 18 months)- 3 months seems like nothing after ttc (possibly unrealistically) for 9 months! :wacko:

I'm CD 15- still hoping for a +opk and/or a temp shift! (last few opks have been showing a darkening line, but still not positive)

Looks like I'm running out of time for a shot at giving DH a BFP for his bday (23rd)- If I do manage to O by Mon or Tues, I'll prob still check then- you know- just in case! :haha:


----------



## beaglemom

floridasian said:


> So I'm thinking I need to go and get checked out. I've never sought fertility treatment before. I don't have a regular doctor I go to. I haven't been to a OB/GYN since I moved here three years ago. What should the first step be? Should I schedule a regular OB/GYN visit first (which can take weeks) or should I go straight to a fertility clinic? I have no idea what the process/procedure is.

Def start with your regular OB/GYN. While you wait for an appt, send your partner to get the semen analysis. Basically that is almost always step 1. I believe they check your blood work & just move on from there. If an HSG scan is mentioned, be sure to talk to me. I just went through one just in August & the message boards can def make it seems much scarier than it really is.

Good luck!


----------



## floridasian

beaglemom said:


> floridasian said:
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking I need to go and get checked out. I've never sought fertility treatment before. I don't have a regular doctor I go to. I haven't been to a OB/GYN since I moved here three years ago. What should the first step be? Should I schedule a regular OB/GYN visit first (which can take weeks) or should I go straight to a fertility clinic? I have no idea what the process/procedure is.
> 
> Def start with your regular OB/GYN. While you wait for an appt, send your partner to get the semen analysis. Basically that is almost always step 1. I believe they check your blood work & just move on from there. If an HSG scan is mentioned, be sure to talk to me. I just went through one just in August & the message boards can def make it seems much scarier than it really is.
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks - I'll be calling to make an appointment as soon as I get my AF and I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## rachy28

I totally expected my temp to drop to its usual level today but nope... its even higher! It almost looks like ive ovulated again. Af due monday so ill test then x


----------



## asmcsm

rachy28 said:


> I totally expected my temp to drop to its usual level today but nope... its even higher! It almost looks like ive ovulated again. Af due monday so ill test then x

Wow Rachy! Your chart just keeps looking better and better! I tested at 12dpo and got a positive, with those temps I bet you would too!


----------



## ClaireCath

Good luck everyone!


----------



## rachy28

Ive just grabbed myself a couple of asda one step, it says in the leaflet the can detect as little as 15miu. I tempted to hold for a while and test tonight :)


----------



## asmcsm

rachy28 said:


> Ive just grabbed myself a couple of asda one step, it says in the leaflet the can detect as little as 15miu. I tempted to hold for a while and test tonight :)

So excited to see your results!


----------



## SCgirl

Experiencing cramps and a good bit of spotting (but no temp drop- in the middle of my cycle)- fx'd it's hormones changing for ovulation- not something that could cause issues... (started off pale brown, turning pink/red)... 

any of y'all ever have mid-cycle spotting? (i had similar middle of last cycle right before my temps changed)


----------



## beaglemom

I was supposed to test this morning but I got up at 4 am. I didn't remember to test until after I started peeing. I may hold out for a few hours & use a cheapie, but I am not expecting much.


----------



## floridasian

My temp somehow went back up today and I've been feeling nauseous almost all day. I'm too scared to test. Will wait to see what my temp is like tomorrow morning. If it's still up, I'll test tomorrow (14DPO).


----------



## beaglemom

floridasian said:


> My temp somehow went back up today and I've been feeling nauseous almost all day. I'm too scared to test. Will wait to see what my temp is like tomorrow morning. If it's still up, I'll test tomorrow (14DPO).

I'm excited for you!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Rachy and floridasian - Both of your charts look great!! So excited to see your test results :)


----------



## MrsWKJ

GL rachy your chart looks amazing!! Fx for you dear x

Floridasian the temps are up again. Really hoping its your month.

Scgirl I hope you O on time dear and best of luck for oct x


----------



## Pearly86

Wowe really Fxed for u guys!! Hope temp remains up


----------



## Pearly86

Which folic acid should b taken Mrs WKJ after stopping prenatals u were still taking folic right?? So any advice on tht Hun??


----------



## MrsWKJ

No dear I wasn't taking anything. But you can take 400mg folic acid. I think that's the recommended amount.


----------



## rachy28

My temp took a huge tumble back to its usual level, feeling very deflated now :( 
My chart did a "hey, look at me I'm awesome" and now its like "hahahaha".
Glad I didn't test now, af due tommorrow so ill just wait and see x


----------



## floridasian

My temp dropped a little this morning but still in the high-ish side so I tested and it was a BFN with both FRER and First Signal. Patiently waiting for the witch to arrive around 2:30 in the afternoon today.


----------



## tori0713

AF got me and she's back with a vengeance. She has not been very kind and heavier than normal :-/ but I'm due to O on DH's birthday which would make me due around my birthday, so that should be fun if it happens for us this month :)


----------



## beaglemom

floridasian said:


> My temp dropped a little this morning but still in the high-ish side so I tested and it was a BFN with both FRER and First Signal. Patiently waiting for the witch to arrive around 2:30 in the afternoon today.

How did the afternoon go for you?


----------



## floridasian

beaglemom said:


> floridasian said:
> 
> 
> My temp dropped a little this morning but still in the high-ish side so I tested and it was a BFN with both FRER and First Signal. Patiently waiting for the witch to arrive around 2:30 in the afternoon today.
> 
> How did the afternoon go for you?Click to expand...

AF is a no-show. She normally arrives right around 2:30 PM at 14DPO. So far nothing yet. I'm starting to think that FF has my o date wrong - that I o'ed later this cycle.

Did you test today?


----------



## beaglemom

floridasian said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> floridasian said:
> 
> 
> My temp dropped a little this morning but still in the high-ish side so I tested and it was a BFN with both FRER and First Signal. Patiently waiting for the witch to arrive around 2:30 in the afternoon today.
> 
> How did the afternoon go for you?Click to expand...
> 
> AF is a no-show. She normally arrives right around 2:30 PM at 14DPO. So far nothing yet. I'm starting to think that FF has my o date wrong - that I o'ed later this cycle.
> 
> Did you test today?Click to expand...

Neg on frer...but I am only 9 dpo...I hope you chart is right & maybe your pos is just going to show up late...doesn't hurt to try & stay positive ;)


----------



## Pearly86

MrsWKJ said:


> No dear I wasn't taking anything. But you can take 400mg folic acid. I think that's the recommended amount.

Thanks Hun also u mentioned something about progestrone stuff ur gyn recommended u m nt sure wch post I read but u did so whts tht?? U've got good lp nd temp too so why such a recommendation ??
Also it says if u dnt have folic initial days then ur baby's brain development is at risk is it so ?


----------



## Pearly86

rachy28 said:


> My temp took a huge tumble back to its usual level, feeling very deflated now :(
> My chart did a "hey, look at me I'm awesome" and now its like "hahahaha".
> Glad I didn't test now, af due tommorrow so ill just wait and see x

Ohh m so sorry dear!! Wait for a day hope it goes up fxed for u


----------



## Pearly86

floridasian said:


> My temp dropped a little this morning but still in the high-ish side so I tested and it was a BFN with both FRER and First Signal. Patiently waiting for the witch to arrive around 2:30 in the afternoon today.

Hey how come u knw abt the "timing " f ur periods ?? For me it's never the same 
Hope the witch stays away !!! Fxed for u dear!!


----------



## floridasian

Well it has been the exact same time almost down to the minute for the past three cycles.


----------



## rachy28

Temp dropped even further, scant pink spotting, its over :(


----------



## MrsWKJ

Pearly86 said:


> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> No dear I wasn't taking anything. But you can take 400mg folic acid. I think that's the recommended amount.
> 
> Thanks Hun also u mentioned something about progestrone stuff ur gyn recommended u m nt sure wch post I read but u did so whts tht?? U've got good lp nd temp too so why such a recommendation ??
> Also it says if u dnt have folic initial days then ur baby's brain development is at risk is it so ?Click to expand...

Yeah she gave me progesterone to take vaginally although my levels are fine, but she said to take it as safety net since she won't be monitoring my progesterone regularly.
I'm not sure since many of ladies do fall pregnant accidentally and not all of them take any multivitamins or folic acid before hand. But you can take folic acid seperately.

I hope af stays away floridasian. May be its a late impanter.

Sorry tori and rachy :( really hope you get bfps next cycle 

GL beaglemom x


----------



## floridasian

Unfortunately my temp took a nose dive this morning and it appears that AF is here. 

I just called and made an appointment for next week to get checked up. Will bring DH with me (they recommend it).


----------



## Pearly86

urghhhh...so sorry rachy , florida and tori...for the witch!!
Hoping this cycle be the one for all!!..GL and baby dust for all f us!


----------



## Jett55

:( sorry to those who got the witch :hugs: I haven't got to stay true to smep as much as I'd like to since Saturday we had our big wedding ceremony & dh & I have been extremely busy. I almost feel out already since we haven't bded a ton & I haven't used opks much but I'm pretty sure I'm due to ovulate soon so maybe we'll get lucky.


----------



## beaglemom

So very, very faint pink when I wiped today. I am trying to stay positive. It is possible is it implantation spotting. I have not gone again since this morning. Cramping continues. I really hope this is not my period showing up. I will be so upset.


----------



## MrsWKJ

How long is your LP? 10dpo and IB makes sense. Really hope its a positive sign. Fx for you beaglemom x


----------



## beaglemom

MrsWKJ said:


> How long is your LP? 10dpo and IB makes sense. Really hope its a positive sign. Fx for you beaglemom x

LP is usually about 14 days...my cycles are pretty average. But then again, this is the first clomid cycle, so who knows what I am feeling. I had a few hot flashes while taking the pills (CD 5-9) then ovulation was very uncomfortable. But those we the only side effects. But all the things I am feeling now could easily be from clomid or other life events. It is so frustrating that there is no sure sign of being pregnant except the test. All other symptoms can be PMS or otherwise easily explained. I also had light spotting last month before my period. So spotting can be IB or just spotting...nothing is a sure thing. Just have to wait it out.


----------



## moni77

Sorry everyone that AF got. 

I went to my ob for all the testing. Finished with the HSG test on Friday. Hoping for a followup to discuss all the results in a week or two. The HSG definitely was not as bad as a lot of people say. Anyway, I have been high fertility on the monitor since Friday (day of the HSG test) and still no peak - usually only high for a day or two before the peak comes. Thinking the test might have delayed the ovulation - made it difficult to do SMEP this month though.


----------



## beaglemom

moni77 said:


> Sorry everyone that AF got.
> 
> I went to my ob for all the testing. Finished with the HSG test on Friday. Hoping for a followup to discuss all the results in a week or two. The HSG definitely was not as bad as a lot of people say. Anyway, I have been high fertility on the monitor since Friday (day of the HSG test) and still no peak - usually only high for a day or two before the peak comes. Thinking the test might have delayed the ovulation - made it difficult to do SMEP this month though.

HSG actually made me ovulate early. Mine was done on CD 7. I did not get my positive that cycle. This is the 2nd cycle after hsg. Dr gave me clomid. I hope the hsg is lucky for you.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

So sorry af showed up for some of you ladies! :( Beagle my fingers are crossed for you!

I'm on cd 14 and started smep on cd 10. No positive on the opk yet but I don't expect to o until at least Thursday. My little girl who was home with the flu last week was back today and seemed better. It hasn't hit me yet so I think I'm in the clear from illnesses for now! :happydance:


----------



## beaglemom

Feeling some stronger twinges/cramps off & on today. Not sure what is going on. I hope it is a good sign. Not due for AF until Friday. Really hope she stays away. I am not sure how to handle if she shows.

I bought a huge box of k-cups today. Maybe since I invested in that my positive will show up. You know, sort of like the minute you trade the suv in for a sports car you wind up pregnant. :)


----------



## floridasian

Good luck beaglemom! FX for you!


----------



## beaglemom

I may test tomorrow. I sort of don't want to because I just feel like I am not going to get that second line. But tomorrow is 12 dpo which seems to be a magic number for some people. So tonight my husband & his cousin who is visiting had a deep fryer night. Deep frying everything they could find. I really didn't eat a whole lot. I had a moment earlier of sick in my mouth. Then after the eating started to die down I all of a sudden had to go to the bathroom. Doesn't really happen often. And honestly, I did not eat a lot. So wondering if that means anything. I have also been breaking out around my mouth & chin. I don't really break out. Anyways...there is always a reasonable explanation I guess. We will see in the morning if anything comes from this.


----------



## Pearly86

To those who are on clomid just wanted to knw why it is prescribed? To bring the ov if ur not ov on ur own or to correct lpd??


----------



## Pearly86

KMFX for u beaglemom


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Temp spiked today on cd16 but my opk was negative. I started getting ewcm yesterday and I usually o on the third or fourth day of it. Maybe temp spike was a fluke? I guess we'll see tomorrow!


----------



## rachy28

Im doing my first cycle of clomid, im doing 50mg days 3-7 so starting it tomorrow :) I ovulate perfectly on my own but dh's swimmers aren't so good since his reversal, hoping to give his bullets more targets. Suppose its worth a shot. (Pun intended)
The only thing im worried about is the ovulation pain, I get it bad as it is...just hope I can cope with whatever pain it throws at me x


----------



## beaglemom

rachy28 said:


> Im doing my first cycle of clomid, im doing 50mg days 3-7 so starting it tomorrow :) I ovulate perfectly on my own but dh's swimmers aren't so good since his reversal, hoping to give his bullets more targets. Suppose its worth a shot. (Pun intended)
> The only thing im worried about is the ovulation pain, I get it bad as it is...just hope I can cope with whatever pain it throws at me x

Rachy, I am finishing up my first round...50 mg cd 5-9. I also O on my own. I have not done a new analysis on the husband...timing just hasn't been working for us. Anyways, my dr is hoping this will give me a boost. I call it the super egg. If this egg doesn't stick, I will be right behind you starting cycle #2 on clomid.

As far as O goes, I usually feel it as well & have a lot of cm. This past cycle I had some intense cramps, not horrible, as the day progressed it got a little worse. By the time I was home I had to stay on the couch all night because my back hurt every time I got up. But when I woke up the next morning, it was over. I took my pills after I got home around 6 pm. So if it goes anything like my cycle, you should be fine.

Good luck.


----------



## Pearly86

why is clomid prescribed when ur ov on ur own?? m just curious to knw


----------



## beaglemom

Pearly86 said:


> why is clomid prescribed when ur ov on ur own?? m just curious to knw

For me it is a booster...it makes a stronger egg & I think a stronger uterus or something like that.


----------



## rachy28

Thanks beaglemom, hope its not to intense :)

Im using clomid as dh has not so great numbers, count was fab at 112 million but rapid progression was only 14% and only 6% normal forms. The idea is clomid will produce more eggs thus giving more targets x


----------



## Pearly86

Omg so many strategies!! That means you have higher chances of multiples than wowwww


----------



## beaglemom

Pearly86 said:


> Omg so many strategies!! That means you have higher chances of multiples than wowwww

yes. Makes me nervous and excited


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey everyone, can join you? I conceived baby #1 on smep and now going to ttc again! 

Congrats to all the bfps and :baby dust: to everyone still trying x


----------



## Hanie22

Hey everyone can I join I'm currently CD18, first smiley on my CBD opk yesterday & had one this morning as well, currently done td on CD10,12,14,16,17 we plan to dtd tonight & tomorrow night then skip a day and do the 20th which is cd21 :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck hanie!! Sounds like its gone well so far this cycle for you x


----------



## SCgirl

I got crosshairs on FF today (CD 21)... it thinks I ovulated CD 17. I'm not too sure- my temps have been all over the place this month, but I've also been pretty bad about keeping up with any kind of schedule (and extremely varying activities)- so we'll see. I hadn't gotten a truly + opk at that point, but stopped testing 2 days ago when I gave up with all the crazy temps for this cycle. We'll still BD- just in case.
So- maybe I have/will ovulate this cycle- maybe not. Unusually at peace about it... starting so many new things in the coming months that I'll be ok either way! (although a bfp -> baby would be a dream come true!)


----------



## Jett55

Got my cross hairs today yay :D good luck everyone!


----------



## Pearly86

woww good luck Jett55!!


----------



## SCgirl

My temps are crazy (and I haven't done a great job keeping track this cycle), so I'm not entirely sure where I am in my cycle (aside from CD22, which is early- but O past cycles has ranged between CD 9-18). Being the POAS addict that I am, I used a cheap test- walked away a few minutes (less than 10) and came back to a shocker- there were definitely two lines there. I tried to get a pic, but it wouldn't show up well. I tried to take a 2nd test to see if it was a fluke, but that ended up being one of those where i don't know if i'm seeing things or not (the first was with FMU and the second was after drinking a good bit)... 
Now I'm completely confused. Especially after a temp drop this morning. My hopes aren't up yet- I'm thinking maybe just a super early evap (although it was definitely pink for an evap- turned purple now that time has passed).

Guess it might be time to buy a FRER to try tomorrow.... :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







btest.jpg
File size: 80.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rachy28

Hmmm, its possible you ovulated on cd12, thats just an observation but I could be wrong. If im right then your about 10dpo so its possible the hpt is right. Either way, good luck & hope tomorrow's test gives u answers x


----------



## beaglemom

Should start AF today but this is my first clomid cycle so who knows. I feel like it is starting but not much going on besides the brown spotting. I am using a tampon but there is not much when I wipe. Still hoping.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I can see a faint line there sc. fingers crossed for you x


----------



## rachy28

beaglemom said:


> Should start AF today but this is my first clomid cycle so who knows. I feel like it is starting but not much going on besides the brown spotting. I am using a tampon but there is not much when I wipe. Still hoping.

Ive heard it's supposed to lengthen ur lp. I've just taken my second pill. Ive had hot flashes, insomnia and a crazy dream which I can only say is related to clomid. Im hoping I sleep better tonight :)


----------



## beaglemom

rachy28 said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> Should start AF today but this is my first clomid cycle so who knows. I feel like it is starting but not much going on besides the brown spotting. I am using a tampon but there is not much when I wipe. Still hoping.
> 
> Ive heard it's supposed to lengthen ur lp. I've just taken my second pill. Ive had hot flashes, insomnia and a crazy dream which I can only say is related to clomid. Im hoping I sleep better tonight :)Click to expand...

I hope you do. I had crazy dreams too...but I slept okay. Are you taking before bed?


----------



## rachy28

Last night I took it at 9pm and today I took it at 5pm, Im just experimenting so I know when's best for me. X


----------



## beaglemom

Very slight spotting still today & also some cramping...not sure when my last test was. I think it was 2-3 days ago. Period due today but first round of clomid, so no idea if it will affect my cycle. You ladies think I still have a shot???


----------



## beaglemom

rachy28 said:


> Last night I took it at 9pm and today I took it at 5pm, Im just experimenting so I know when's best for me. X

I read a lot of women take at night hoping to sleep through the side effects. My main reason for taking when I got home (around 6) was mainly because I do not do well with meds during the day. I wanted to be sure if I had a bad reaction, I was at home. Also wanted to make sure I remembered to take it.


----------



## rachy28

I think evening is better for me, I felt a little dizzy earlier so I guess its not ideal when I need to drive to take it in the morning. Im going to get dh to have another SA done after ive ovulated. I've had him on a huge amount of vitamins (sperm food) so id like to see if there's been an improvement. Ive just got to find a private clinic first :wacko:


----------



## MrsWKJ

Welcome hanie22 and Mrs W11, GL for your cycles!!

GL jett55, beaglemom for the tww

SCgirl i think i see a line have you tested again with an frer???


----------



## SCgirl

Tested with a FRER yesterday morning FMU after having another cheap test with two lines the day before... almost went into shock again when there was a second (faint) pink line after the initial waiting time (but before the 10 min were up)- it was enough that I showed it to DH, and he said he saw it too.

However, after the 10 min were up, the second line got harder to see (and eventually mostly disappeared)- which makes me think it was some kind of fluke.

Took another cheap test this morning (yesterday was my only frer), and bfn.

Wish there was a better way.... haha


----------



## SCgirl

also have some dark spotting this morning- so no clue what's going on!


----------



## tori0713

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA. How is everyone? Any BFPs or +OPKs happening?

I'm set to O this week on DH's birthday (the 24th) so I will probably test on November 3rd if I'm feeling brave (probably sooner knowing me). 

I got new wonfo's in, so I have a few sitting around and I'll use them first  I just hope that this month is it, because with my O date of the 24th, that'd put me due around the middle of July and my birthday is the 13th. Perfect present for both DH and I.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Scgirl I don't think it was a fluke. Keep your fingers crossed dear you are only 7dpo and hcg levels would be quite low to get a long lasting darker line. I'd say wait till 10dpo. Really hoping its a bfp for you. Is the spotting brown??

GL tori. Happy Bding x


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Well I don't think I ovulated yet. I thought I ovulated on the 16th or 17th based on my opk and cm, but my temp has been plummeting since! Today is cd 20 and went down the 4th day in a row. It was 96.6 this morning! I tend to have a lower body temperature but that seems really low. 

My fingers are crossed for you ladies waiting for your bfp... I hope this is it! Those of you waiting to o good luck... Hope you don't end up waiting as long as I am!


----------



## SCgirl

Yes- it's very brown- an unusual color...


----------



## beaglemom

SCgirl said:


> Yes- it's very brown- an unusual color...

From what I understand, brown is ok. I am still getting brown spotting/discharge but a neg test...frustrating. I am also not even feeling like AF is near. Plan to test again in the AM.


----------



## floridasian

Hi girls - nothing much to report here. CD7 and started testing for OPK's. The two weeks before O is really boring. Going to the doctors for the first time on Wednesday - definitely a little nervous!


----------



## beaglemom

floridasian said:


> Hi girls - nothing much to report here. CD7 and started testing for OPK's. The two weeks before O is really boring. Going to the doctors for the first time on Wednesday - definitely a little nervous!

Good luck with the doctor! No need to stress just yet. How long have you been trying? I was so nervous about getting tested, but at least you feel like you are taking some kind of control. No idea what is causing my infertility which is pretty nerve racking. If the husband's analysis comes back normal & I go through 3 cycles of clomid with nothing, I will have to decide if I want more testing. All I have really had is the hsg & blood work. No sure how deep I want to go. I have already decided no on IVF. I would rather adopt.

I am still waiting on AF. 2 days late but neg tests :(

Good to hear from you!


----------



## floridasian

This is only my 5th cycle trying but given my age and family history of early menopause I want to get checked up sooner than later. I try not to think about the "what-if's" down the road and just take it one step at a time. For me, going to get checked up is the first step and although we probably won't accomplish anything at the first appointment I hope to get some questions and concerned answered. 

No AF is a good - hope she stays away. FX'ed for you!!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Scgirl as long as the spotting is brown or pink its fine. Faint bfps brown spotting looks promising. Really hope this is your month x

GL floridasian. Hope the visit goes well and beaglemom is right no need to stress over it. You feel abit releaved after getting tested and hearing alls well x gives you a better picture of your body.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Woohoo! HUGE temperature spike today! :) FX it finally stays up this time! ;)


----------



## beaglemom

I just spoke to the nurse at my dr office & she said to wait a week & they would do a blood test. She also said not to waste my money on HPT because they are not accurate. I find that sadly hilarious.

Still brown spotting, no AF, no positive test. Still hoping. But I am thinking the clomid screwed me up.


----------



## rachy28

Finished clomid yesterday, I came through it relatively unscathed. It gave me mega mood swings but dh is still alive so I reckon ive coped pretty well ;) 

Im going to try smep again this cycle, im not opk-ing so its gonna be guesswork x


----------



## beaglemom

rachy28 said:


> Finished clomid yesterday, I came through it relatively unscathed. It gave me mega mood swings but dh is still alive so I reckon ive coped pretty well ;)
> 
> Im going to try smep again this cycle, im not opk-ing so its gonna be guesswork x

Good luck! Why no OPKs? I know it can be stressful using them.

My first round of clomid didn't take. I am now starting over on CD 1. I just ordered more soft cups, clear blue monitor strips, & refulled the script. I was really hoping running out of everything was a good sign & maybe I wouldn't need to stock back up. Oh well...back to the drawing board. :)


----------



## beaglemom

Oh, just a side note...the clomid turned my 28-29 day cycle to a 32 day cycle. Really sucks. I am not used to a longer cycle. My nurse told me a 32 day cycle is common. So not sure how your cycles were before, but just so you know.


----------



## floridasian

I know - every month I keep buying only enough supplies for just this month thinking that this will be it and then scrambling to order more on CD1.


----------



## rachy28

Well if im honest, ive only got 2 opk's left and my thinking is like yours: let them run out in the hope I wont need more ;) 

A longer cycle for me can be a good thing I guess, my cycles are 24-26 days never longer or shorter x


----------



## beaglemom

rachy28 said:


> Well if im honest, ive only got 2 opk's left and my thinking is like yours: let them run out in the hope I wont need more ;)
> 
> A longer cycle for me can be a good thing I guess, my cycles are 24-26 days never longer or shorter x

Yeh, it's not exactly a bad thing. Having a longer LP can be good. It's the waiting that is bad. And then thinking you are late when you really are not sucks.

OPKs can be pretty inexpensive in the stores. I know most people order like 1,000 on amazon ;) But I think you can get a month supply for like $7-$10 at the store. And they are sticks not the dip strips...which I like better. Or if you get the clear blue which I hear are awesome as far as no guess work (& like the monitor, they show more fertile days) they can cost about $30. I use the monitor & just paid $40 for my strips...but it is a 30 pack so it should last me about 3 months. I like the monitor because it is just one test a day...no guess work.


----------



## rachy28

I usually get a job lot off ebay but I just thought maybe relaxing and not thinking about it so much would give me results x


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

I just bought a bulk lot off eBay! Cheaper that way and I won't have to be sad about having to buy more each month if I get a bfn!

on a side note, ny temperature had a huge spike yesterday and sustained today! Looking like I may have finally o'd on the 20th! So I'll start testing around October 30, though af won't be due until... November 2?

Good luck everyone! My fingers are crossed for all of you! (((hugs)))


----------



## floridasian

CD10 today.

First doctor's visit today revealed several things that I already suspected:
- low follicle count for my age: one dominant (said I should ovulate in 3 days which matches up with my ovulation day from previous cycles), 4-5 smaller ones, 2 even smaller ones (can't remember how he called them)
- questionable uterine lining: he could not see the three defined layers that most people have
- he's concerned about my mother's infertility after she had me and also family history of early menopause
- took blood sample for AMH today and scheduled hormonal testing (for estrogen levels) on Friday


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Florida I hope your results on Friday come back with some answers! How frustrating:( My heart hurts for you and I hope you get a surprise bfp soon!


----------



## AniMo2202

I have spent most of the day catching up on this thread,and would love to join.I am CD8 today,and have decided to start the SMEP this month.It's our 2nd month TTC'ing (12 months NTNP).

Unfortunately I only have 3 OPK's left,and will use them on CD16,CD17 and CD18.As far as I can tell from previous cycles (OPK's,cramping and CM) I usually ovulate between CD15 and CD18,so even though I can't test,we will be BD'ing on the following days - CD8,CD11,CD13,CD15,CD16,CD17,CD18 and then CD20.

Hubby knows this,as I told him that we should try to BD every other day this cycle,since I don't have any OPK's left,and I don't want to chance missing my O.I started taking Vitex at the beginning of this cycle,basically to help ease my PMS symptoms,because they're quite bad.

How are all you lovely ladies doing today?


----------



## MrsWKJ

Floridasian my prayers are with you dear. Really hope you get some definite answers and plan of action from the doc. Fx for your bfp hon! x

Welcome animo. GL for this cycle. Hope everything goes as planned x


----------



## floridasian

I went in for a second visit this morning and I feel much better! 

- AMH came back at 1.3 ng/ml 
- Endometrial thickness was 6.6 mm (CD12) - three defined layers was clearly visible on the screen (I could see it too) 
- PI: 2.14 right; 2.18 left 

He said these numbers are OK. Also had blood drawn for E2 level today and he said we'll talk more after seeing what it is. He thinks I'll ovulate either today or tomorrow. 

Any inputs on my numbers?


----------



## rachy28

Im getting really intense ovulation pain alternating from left to right, im guessing I will ovulate within the next 2-3 days. Think ill use an opk later but I don't expect my surge until 2moro night x


----------



## rachy28

floridasian said:


> I went in for a second visit this morning and I feel much better!
> 
> - AMH came back at 1.3 ng/ml
> - Endometrial thickness was 6.6 mm (CD12) - three defined layers was clearly visible on the screen (I could see it too)
> - PI: 2.14 right; 2.18 left
> 
> He said these numbers are OK. Also had blood drawn for E2 level today and he said we'll talk more after seeing what it is. He thinks I'll ovulate either today or tomorrow.
> 
> Any inputs on my numbers?

I don't know what any of it means but by the sounds of it your doc doesn't seem to concerned so I guess that's good x


----------



## floridasian

Thanks - doc just called me and said my Estrogen level was 245 which is normal (his exact words were "you are making plenty of estrogen so we can't blame that"). He said if I don't get pregnant this cycle I should call back to schedule a HSG for next cycle. We'll see what happens!


----------



## beaglemom

floridasian said:


> Thanks - doc just called me and said my Estrogen level was 245 which is normal (his exact words were "you are making plenty of estrogen so we can't blame that"). He said if I don't get pregnant this cycle I should call back to schedule a HSG for next cycle. We'll see what happens!

Good luck & don't be too scared about the HSG...it's not as bad as some may lead you to believe.

I am feeling kind of emotional today. I don't really know what it is. I think it's just a mix of hormones, TTC, & life. Sometimes I wonder if my body is too stressed out to respond to the clomid. I think this last failed cycle is starting to get to me. It feels like a huge countdown...1 clomid cycle down, 2 to go. Makes it very stressful. Husband has another analysis today...hope to get good news from that.


----------



## SCgirl

I never got any further bfp's- so think it was a fluke. I now think I might not have O'd until CD 25 or 26- which puts me out this cycle because the last time we BD before that was CD 22 (spotting threw the keeping up with every other day off- ughhhh).


----------



## rachy28

Ive just got a very strong pos opk, we dtd last night so I think we'll just do tonight and tomorrow night then go back to eod, I really don't wanna reduce dh's count too much x


----------



## beaglemom

rachy28 said:


> Ive just got a very strong pos opk, we dtd last night so I think we'll just do tonight and tomorrow night then go back to eod, I really don't wanna reduce dh's count too much x

I forgot to mention you can get a false pos on opk when using clomid. But having the O signs is good. I am sticking with eod. Husband should get his semen results next week.


----------



## toffee87

We're going to try it this cycle, however, I have irregular cycles. So we're starting today (CD13) of every other day, I will start using OPK's when I get fertile mucus, and go from there. The earliest I ever lay is CD20, usually CD24ish.


----------



## rachy28

Its a definite positive, I tested 2 days ago and the line was barely there. The ovulation pain is pretty bad too so im certain its imminent. How's your second cycle of clomid treating you, I found it wasn't too bad for me, I was just a moody bitch for a while :) x


----------



## rachy28

toffee87 said:


> We're going to try it this cycle, however, I have irregular cycles. So we're starting today (CD13) of every other day, I will start using OPK's when I get fertile mucus, and go from there. The earliest I ever lay is CD20, usually CD24ish.

Good luck :)


----------



## beaglemom

rachy28 said:


> Its a definite positive, I tested 2 days ago and the line was barely there. The ovulation pain is pretty bad too so im certain its imminent. How's your second cycle of clomid treating you, I found it wasn't too bad for me, I was just a moody bitch for a while :) x

Just started yesterday. I woke up with a headache, but that is not really out of the ordinary for me. Last month wasn't too bad for me. Hot...but otherwise nothing until PMS came around.


----------



## Jett55

The witch got me once again onto 11months of TTC :(


----------



## toffee87

I'm sorry :-( xxx


----------



## MrsWKJ

Congrats floridasian x looks like everything is fine at your end! :thumbup:

Welcome and GL toffee for this cycle.

Sorry jett fx for you this cycle dear x


----------



## rachy28

I think its safe to say ive ovulated :happydance: let the waiting commence!


----------



## Jett55

Good luck Rachy :)


----------



## Pearly86

on my Tww I think as per my own calculations this time as m nt able to do any thing for spotting OV so ..just going by my knowledge f my cycle so far..nw waiting game!!
bding also went a lil nt as per schedule so lets c..


----------



## rachy28

Good luck Pearly86, I kinda screwed up our bd plan, I was so tired last night so we missed it out but made up for it this morning ;)
I'm pretty sure ive timed it well :)


----------



## beaglemom

I got a high reading the first day of using my clear blue monitor this month which was CD 7. Last month it was not high until CD 10. I thought maybe it was the clomid causing it. However, I am having signs of ovulation today (CD 8). So I am moving forward on the baby making...just not sure what to expect this month if I am ovulating early. And is ovulating early a good thing???


----------



## toffee87

If anything, it's less time to wait :)

I ovulated earlier than normal last month, hoping for the same this time haha.


----------



## Jett55

For me if I o earlier it's more time for implantation.


----------



## beaglemom

Jett55 said:


> For me if I o earlier it's more time for implantation.

That's what I am hoping...although last month I O'd on CD 15 & still had a 32 day cycle. Maybe I was off by a day, but I am pretty sure because the clomid made me really feel the egg drop.


----------



## Pearly86

rachy28 said:


> Good luck Pearly86, I kinda screwed up our bd plan, I was so tired last night so we missed it out but made up for it this morning ;)
> I'm pretty sure ive timed it well :)

Thanks a lot Rachy!
wow..timing is the key wish u all the v best dear!!


----------



## moni77

I'm out again as well. Starting clomid and IUI this cycle.


----------



## beaglemom

moni77 said:


> I'm out again as well. Starting clomid and IUI this cycle.

Good luck with clomid...I am on the 2nd cycle.

So I got a peak reading today on my monitor. That is 5 days earlier than last month. The timing is good though because husband is off.


----------



## SCgirl

I'm tired of ambiguous test results. 

Today is CD 35, and FF thinks I O'd CD 17. I think I might not have O'd until CD 25 (but the last BD was 3 days before, which makes it unlikely but possible to catch).

Yesterday I had some very light pink/brown spotting, and figured AF was about to begin (which would be right in line with my previous cycle). By yesterday evening, all spotting was gone. I've had cramps today and yesterday, but none of the other usual signs (like sore breasts)... I have been painfully bloated yesterday and today though (doesn't usually happen too often).

I took a blue dye test this morning and got a very faint line, but don't want to get my hopes up because this has been such a crazy cycle (complete with cheap internet strips that had faint lines ~2 weeks ago that ended up being wrong)...

Has anyone had similar experiences?
 



Attached Files:







cheap1.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## moni77

beaglemom said:


> moni77 said:
> 
> 
> I'm out again as well. Starting clomid and IUI this cycle.
> 
> Good luck with clomid...I am on the 2nd cycle.
> 
> So I got a peak reading today on my monitor. That is 5 days earlier than last month. The timing is good though because husband is off.Click to expand...

Thanks! And good luck to you this cycle!


----------



## moni77

SC - I have only ever had complete white in any tests I have taken. Give it another 2 days and if still no AF try again - this could be it!


----------



## beaglemom

SCgirl said:


> I'm tired of ambiguous test results.
> 
> Today is CD 35, and FF thinks I O'd CD 17. I think I might not have O'd until CD 25 (but the last BD was 3 days before, which makes it unlikely but possible to catch).
> 
> Yesterday I had some very light pink/brown spotting, and figured AF was about to begin (which would be right in line with my previous cycle). By yesterday evening, all spotting was gone. I've had cramps today and yesterday, but none of the other usual signs (like sore breasts)... I have been painfully bloated yesterday and today though (doesn't usually happen too often).
> 
> I took a blue dye test this morning and got a very faint line, but don't want to get my hopes up because this has been such a crazy cycle (complete with cheap internet strips that had faint lines ~2 weeks ago that ended up being wrong)...
> 
> Has anyone had similar experiences?

Sorry no personal experience, but based on what my nurse told me & internet searches, it is highly possible not to get a positive sign. We see a lot of early testers on here who do get their pos, but that is not necessarily common. My nurse told me if I am a week late, come in for blood work & her exact words were do not waste your money on HPT, they are not accurate. So do not feel out until you know for sure AF has showed. Also, 3 days before is still quite possible for fertilization.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Scgirl I see a line! Why don't you get frer tomm and test with fmu? Really really hope this is your month. Fx for you dear!!


----------



## floridasian

Hi girls - sorry for disappearing for a couple of days. Somehow I stopped getting notifications in my email so I thought no one was around this thread anymore until I checked today!

Anyway - I'm 5 DPO today and had a dip in temp, although looking at my previous cycles it appears to be pretty normal. 

Did I miss any BFP's?


----------



## SCgirl

I'm leaving town for the weekend, so I decided to wait and test again when I get back- hopefully I'll get something more solid then (probably AF, maybe a better line). I was sure AF had started this morning (bad cramping), but absolutely nothing so far... hoping I have a chance this cycle!


----------



## Mrs W 11

SCgirl said:


> I'm leaving town for the weekend, so I decided to wait and test again when I get back- hopefully I'll get something more solid then (probably AF, maybe a better line). I was sure AF had started this morning (bad cramping), but absolutely nothing so far... hoping I have a chance this cycle!

I see a line too! Hoping for your bfp when you get home. X


----------



## rachy28

How's everyone???
Im 7dpo today. Im not sure if this has anything to do with the clomid but since ovulation ive had an ever increasing amount of creamy/lotiony cm. ..like there's a tonne of the stuff! 
Of course ive asked dr Google but to no avail :wacko:


----------



## beaglemom

rachy28 said:


> How's everyone???
> Im 7dpo today. Im not sure if this has anything to do with the clomid but since ovulation ive had an ever increasing amount of creamy/lotiony cm. ..like there's a tonne of the stuff!
> Of course ive asked dr Google but to no avail :wacko:

I did not experience that but I see a lot of BFP that started that way.

I did not feel ovulation this month, but the monitor says it happened. I am guessing about CD 11 which is quite early...so really unsure of this cycle...but I am officially counting days.

Good luck to you!


----------



## rachy28

Ive read clomid dries up cm so thats why im a bit confused as to why im getting so much. I think as long as you dtd around and on cd11 then your still in with a chance. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## beaglemom

rachy28 said:


> Ive read clomid dries up cm so thats why im a bit confused as to why im getting so much. I think as long as you dtd around and on cd11 then your still in with a chance. Fingers crossed for you x

Probably just the way the hormones are reacting with your body. I actually still had a decent amount of cm which is how I knew I was ovulating.


----------



## toffee87

I'm a little worried we've messed up a little. I'm probably worrying too much. I'm assuming hubby may have a lower sperm count as he has a varicocele (varicose vein in his left testicle, which can mean they over heat). So that's why we stick to every other day, we had sex at 1am this morning. We fell asleep and then at 2am woke up doing it again (this doesn't happen often haha). So that's 2 ejaculations in a couple of hours, I'm not counting the second haha. I'm just worried that when we have sex again tomorrow night, that his swimmers won't have had time to replenish.

Does anyone on here have sperm issues?

He could of course have nothing wrong with them, I'm just being cautious x


----------



## beaglemom

toffee87 said:


> I'm a little worried we've messed up a little. I'm probably worrying too much. I'm assuming hubby may have a lower sperm count as he has a varicocele (varicose vein in his left testicle, which can mean they over heat). So that's why we stick to every other day, we had sex at 1am this morning. We fell asleep and then at 2am woke up doing it again (this doesn't happen often haha). So that's 2 ejaculations in a couple of hours, I'm not counting the second haha. I'm just worried that when we have sex again tomorrow night, that his swimmers won't have had time to replenish.
> 
> Does anyone on here have sperm issues?
> 
> He could of course have nothing wrong with them, I'm just being cautious x

My husband just had an SA that came back low. My doctor was already recommending EOD & most doctors do. I would say 2 am this morning can count as Saturday night...he should be good enough tomorrow night.

Also, I plan to start my husband on some fertility blend. Read some reviews of men saying it made their count higher. He is also supposed to be referred to a urologist.


----------



## Jett55

I def recommend fertility blend dh & I are both on it & we've noticed changes beaglemom :)


----------



## beaglemom

Jett55 said:


> I def recommend fertility blend dh & I are both on it & we've noticed changes beaglemom :)

thanks. I definitely think it is worth a try. But I don't want to take it since I am on clomid


----------



## Jett55

Yah it tells you not to mix with other fertility drugs. I started taking it since I'm not on anything & figured its worth a try before seeking medical help :)... but def get your dh some I really think it'll help even though they say you won't notice significant changes for 3 months


----------



## SCgirl

CD 40, and BFNs on FRER... not sure what is going on with my body- if this goes on another week, I'll probably try to make a dr appt. Maybe just an anovulatory cycle?


----------



## rachy28

Looks like u ovulated on cd25 or cd26, I know u marked ur cm as sticky but could it have been ewcm? The spotting around that time and temp drop followed by the rise would be suggestive of ovulation x


----------



## Missbx

Hello ladies I'm still on the same cycle waiting for ovulation I don't think its worth doing smep while my cycles are all over the place I've had headaches the last few days and I'm also trying to lose weight to help my cycles x


----------



## floridasian

Questions for those who's done a HSG - do you get the results as the test is being performed or do you have to wait a few days to the results to come back? I always thought since they see whether or not the dye passes through you would know right away but I just read it somewhere else that the person has to wait three days to go back and get the results. I'm a little big confused.

Also read it on another board that a person has a severe allergic reaction to the dye and had severe pain and bleeding afterwards. The person is allergic to iodine and not only did she requested an alternative iodine-free dye but she requested to see the vial before it was injected to make sure it did not have iodine in it and she still got allergic reactions to it. That really scared me since I too am extremely allergic to iodine.


----------



## moni77

floridasian said:


> Questions for those who's done a HSG - do you get the results as the test is being performed or do you have to wait a few days to the results to come back? I always thought since they see whether or not the dye passes through you would know right away but I just read it somewhere else that the person has to wait three days to go back and get the results. I'm a little big confused.
> 
> Also read it on another board that a person has a severe allergic reaction to the dye and had severe pain and bleeding afterwards. The person is allergic to iodine and not only did she requested an alternative iodine-free dye but she requested to see the vial before it was injected to make sure it did not have iodine in it and she still got allergic reactions to it. That really scared me since I too am extremely allergic to iodine.

I had the HSG - I got "unofficial" results as they were doing it - the doctor talked me through and let me watch on the screen as he was doing it. The official results didnt come back for a couple of days but they were no different. I do not know about the allergy issue - just make sure everyone in the room is aware - my guess is she was also allergic to something else.

AFM - I had my sonogram today and I have 2 follicles bursting to go - one at 22 and one at 26. I am taking the trigger shot tonight and go in Thurs morning for the IUI! Trying not to get my hope up too much since I know the odds are still against us, but you know how it is...


----------



## kazine

I thought this was common sense


----------



## rachy28

9dpo today and still getting abundant creamy/lotiony cm. Im reading many conflicting posts about it being normal and about it being unusual on clomid...I just dont know what to think :wacko:


----------



## SCgirl

Looks like I might not have O'd until CD 38 (odd). Looks like yet another waiting period.... Thankfully we were on a weekend away together ;)


----------



## SCgirl

Rachy- when are you testing?


----------



## rachy28

Not sure, I don't have any tests. I usually have a 12 day lp but from what I know, that can be extended on clomid. Ive never had a temp this low on 10dpo so maybe its a sign?


----------



## toffee87

I've got so much mucus today, I can't believe it! And a +OPK 
 



Attached Files:







today.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## floridasian

I'm not an early tester because I don't handle BFN's well but curiosity got the better of me and I peed on an OPK today since OPK's can also pick up HSG and it was almost completely white (had a very faint line). 

Now I'm still feeling out even without peeing on an OPK. Silly me!!!


----------



## rachy28

Spotting today, clomid managed to extend my lp to 14 days, I suppose thats one positive about this cycle. On to cycle number 8!


----------



## floridasian

Going in for a HSG next Monday. A little nervous but excited at the same time as I heard that sometimes you are more fertile immediately after a HSG because it might clear out minor blockages. However they insisted on scheduling it for CD10 - does that mean any BD before then is pretty much useless 'cause it'll all just be "flushed away" during the HSG?


----------



## beaglemom

floridasian said:


> Going in for a HSG next Monday. A little nervous but excited at the same time as I heard that sometimes you are more fertile immediately after a HSG because it might clear out minor blockages. However they insisted on scheduling it for CD10 - does that mean any BD before then is pretty much useless 'cause it'll all just be "flushed away" during the HSG?

Hmmm...maybe so. They have to schedule it late enough to pass your period and early enough to not interfere with pregnancy/ovulation. Hopefully it won't be bad. I could have had sex same day if I wanted.


----------



## floridasian

Thanks Beaglemom.

Apparently my excitement was unfounded. Supposedly only oil-based contrast has been proven to increase fertility. Since I'm allergic to iodine and has to request an iodine-free contrast, it will not be oil-based :(

"...pregnancy rates after the use of oil contrast have been reported to be significantly higher than rates after water-based contrast,13 and decreased time to conception has also been reported.6 This is particularly so in cases of unexplained infertility. It was presumed that this effect is the result of dislodging intraluminal debris or disrupting minor degrees of perifimbrial adhesion."
https://www.glowm.com/section_view/heading/Tests of Tubal Patency/item/322


----------



## beaglemom

floridasian said:


> Thanks Beaglemom.
> 
> Apparently my excitement was unfounded. Supposedly only oil-based contrast has been proven to increase fertility. Since I'm allergic to iodine and has to request an iodine-free contrast, it will not be oil-based :(
> 
> "...pregnancy rates after the use of oil contrast have been reported to be significantly higher than rates after water-based contrast,13 and decreased time to conception has also been reported.6 This is particularly so in cases of unexplained infertility. It was presumed that this effect is the result of dislodging intraluminal debris or disrupting minor degrees of perifimbrial adhesion."
> https://www.glowm.com/section_view/heading/Tests of Tubal Patency/item/322

I would think it wouldn't matter...either way the dye has to push it's way through. Doesn't hurt to be hopeful. Mine did not help us. Except they seemed very shocked at how fast the dye moved trough me. Which I hope means everything on my end is good & we are only dealing with a low sperm count.


----------



## moni77

Good luck with the HSG. I wouldn't change your BDing schedule because of it. Just keep on like normal.


----------



## floridasian

Thanks! I read some more experiences from people last night and someone said it was the most excruciating pain ever - worse than her two vaginal child births and kidney transplant! Now I'm scared!


----------



## moni77

Mine really was not bad at all. I had very little cramping. Everybody is different. Before mine I read all the same stories - as well as people who said the same thing I am saying - went in expecting the worst and then nothing! Hoping you are like me!!


----------



## beaglemom

floridasian said:


> Thanks! I read some more experiences from people last night and someone said it was the most excruciating pain ever - worse than her two vaginal child births and kidney transplant! Now I'm scared!

STOP READING THOSE STORIES!!!

:)

It can be bad. The tech with me asked me if I had kids & when I said no she said well then take your period pain times 100. She explained it was horrible. Not exactly what I want to hear right before. BUT...mine was not bad. My husband was with me. I have pretty bad cramps day 1 & 2 of my period. Not bad enough to not be able to function. But if I am off work, I sit home in my PJs. Usually I take some IBprofen & move on. So the HSG was pretty much like my bad cramps but kind of continuous while they were putting the catheter or whatever in. Then when they were done & pulled it out, it was all over. They told me to take about 800 mg of IBprofen an hour before then after as needed. But I had no pain after. However, I literally had no blocks. So if you have some blocks & the dye moves it, I can imagine maybe a little more discomfort. All in all, I have no horrible things to say about the experience. Just stop reading all the google stuff so when you go in you can have a more clear calm mind. It can only be worse if you are sick with worry.


----------



## floridasian

LOL! I had the day off yesterday and had too much time on my hands so I started googling! I was thinking if I went in prepared for the worst it could only get better! :)


----------



## MrsWKJ

GL floridasian hope everythings goes well x


----------



## SCgirl

CD 48- I believe 10dpo. FRERs were on sale at Target, so I bought two packs (and couldn't wait- tested this afternoon after work). Look at it at the 5 min mark not expecting anything (had a negative with fmu yesterday), and...
 



Attached Files:







fr.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 16


----------



## SCgirl

ok- so it doesn't show up so much on the computer screen as it does in person (or did on my cell phone)- but there was definitely a (light) pink line there!


----------



## rachy28

I see it! Hope its the real deal ;)


----------



## floridasian

OMG I see it SCgirl!!!! Congrats!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## moni77

I see it too!!! FXed it gets darker - keep posting them...


----------



## SCgirl

tried CB digi, but got a no. still think it's the real thing though (just too early for digi)- took another frer from a different pack, and had another faint pink line! :happydance:


----------



## SCgirl

It's only been ~48 hours, but I'm a POAS addict, which has turned me into a bit of a worrier.

Shouldn't I be seeing some sort of progression?

The photo has the darkest photos from each day.... (all were afternoon / early evening, top was 10 dpo going down to 12 dpo)

I took a FR digital at the same time as the test on the bottom, and got a negative. I wish I could enjoy it!
 



Attached Files:







frprogr.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## beaglemom

SCgirl said:


> It's only been ~48 hours, but I'm a POAS addict, which has turned me into a bit of a worrier.
> 
> Shouldn't I be seeing some sort of progression?
> 
> The photo has the darkest photos from each day.... (all were afternoon / early evening, top was 10 dpo going down to 12 dpo)
> 
> I took a FR digital at the same time as the test on the bottom, and got a negative. I wish I could enjoy it!

I am not an expert, but you are still pretty early, so I wouldn't waste time worrying yet. How much time did you wait before testing? I just saw you said it was afternoon...maybe fmu would give you a better result.


----------



## SCgirl

fmu was actually much much lighter- barely there (go figure). The darkest from each day seem to be in the early evening!


----------



## beaglemom

SCgirl said:


> fmu was actually much much lighter- barely there (go figure). The darkest from each day seem to be in the early evening!

I was on a thread where the woman said she only got a positive with her pregnancies with the 2nd morning urine...try not to stress. At least the line is still there :)

Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## MrsWKJ

Woohoo!! Everything crossed for you scgirl!! I see faint lines too! Hope they get darker soon x , also I'd agree with beaglemom try smu.


----------



## SCgirl

Well, after sudden severe abdominal cramping, I started bleeding... guess I'm back to TTC. Heartbroken.


----------



## beaglemom

SCgirl said:


> Well, after sudden severe abdominal cramping, I started bleeding... guess I'm back to TTC. Heartbroken.

So so sorry :( Hoping for positive things for you next cycle


----------



## floridasian

SCgirl said:


> Well, after sudden severe abdominal cramping, I started bleeding... guess I'm back to TTC. Heartbroken.

Oh no! Have you been to the doctors yet? Maybe there's something they can do still?


----------



## SCgirl

I'm going to call tomorrow- I don't think there's anything they can do, but I wouldn't be surprised if they want me to go in for some testing... (I also have to cancel the scans we had scheduled.) My temperature took a huge drop this morning, so I took another HPT and the line was pretty much gone (for the first time)- I held out hope for most of the day, but kind of expected this outcome...

I thought I had prepared myself for this, but it still hit me like a ton of bricks... funny how much two lines can change things!


----------



## moni77

so sorry scgirl....


----------



## floridasian

I'm so sorry - hopefully you'll get some answers tomorrow.


----------



## SCgirl

thanks ladies. i'll let y'all know if we learn anything interesting....


----------



## SCgirl

My HCG last Friday had already gone down to 5.7 (I'm assuming down since the lines were fainter than they had been that Wed)- I don't know how FRER was still picking that up!


----------



## floridasian

:hugs:So sorry SCgirl - wish you the best luck next cycle!


----------



## floridasian

My HSG was cancelled yesterday because they failed to notice my iodine allergy and didn't give me the pre-medication required to prevent allergic reactions. I had already gotten into the exam room and changed into my gown and the doctor was prepping his tools when DH mentioned my allergy.

Anyway they re-scheduled it for today and I just got back.

The procedure itself was fine. It was uncomfortable with the dye went in but overall not bad at all. 

The good news is that my tubes are open. However, they discovered scar tissue in my uterus. The scar tissue is connecting two walls of my uterus together which is causing my lining to be thin and implantation to be unlikely. He said even if I did get pregnant miscarriage rate would high. He recommended a hysteroscopy to remove/separate the scar tissue.

So now I'm waiting for that to be scheduled next cycle (has to be done before ovulation) and hopefully that will take care of the problem. At least I'm keeping my fingers cross that will solve my infertility issues.


----------



## beaglemom

floridasian said:


> My HSG was cancelled yesterday because they failed to notice my iodine allergy and didn't give me the pre-medication required to prevent allergic reactions. I had already gotten into the exam room and changed into my gown and the doctor was prepping his tools when DH mentioned my allergy.
> 
> Anyway they re-scheduled it for today and I just got back.
> 
> The procedure itself was fine. It was uncomfortable with the dye went in but overall not bad at all.
> 
> The good news is that my tubes are open. However, they discovered scar tissue in my uterus. The scar tissue is connecting two walls of my uterus together which is causing my lining to be thin and implantation to be unlikely. He said even if I did get pregnant miscarriage rate would high. He recommended a hysteroscopy to remove/separate the scar tissue.
> 
> So now I'm waiting for that to be scheduled next cycle (has to be done before ovulation) and hopefully that will take care of the problem. At least I'm keeping my fingers cross that will solve my infertility issues.

I think that is excellent! You have clear tubes & a very likely cause for the infertility with a relatively simple solution. Seems like a good thing you found out instead of dealing with possible high risk pregnancies. Good luck to you in the upcoming months!


----------



## beaglemom

So I haven't been on this thread much this month. I have some clomid buddies helping me out through this cycle. But I wanted to get some feedback. Last cycle was clomid #1. I O'd around cd 15 & had a 32 day cycle (usually my cycles are 28-29). But the 32 days is normal they tell me. So now on to this cycle. My monitor which is not effected by the clomid puts my O day as cd 11. So now as you can see from my tickler, I am cd 29, 18 dpo...neg pregnancy results. I have had some af like cramps & brown spotting for a few days. Also had a few days of snuffy nose followed by last night an achey body & horrible sore throat this morning. I have heard cold like symtpoms can be an early sign. Anyways, I am still holding out. If this cycle is like last cyle, AF would be due on Friday based on cycle length but should have already been here based on O day. I believe last month it showed up on about 17 dpo.

My luck after I post this she will show up


----------



## floridasian

18DPO and no AF sounds really promising beaglemom! How interesting that Clomid made you O early, eh? Fx'ed for you!!


----------



## Pearly86

oh so sorry sc girl..hope everything gets back to normal soon!!
i got my periods and now on nov cycle again ..got myself tested and i have very mild pcod..which doc said is only due to lifestyle and just a few changes will bring things back thank god!! on cd 14 today so now giving myslef atleast next six months agian ..along with all the changes im going to bring in my lifestyle...i knew I have gained few kgs..whch I am definately going to lose..:D
so now its 59 now going to be 55 soon!! wish me luck guys!!
and also doc prescribeed me M2 tone just to make things more better as my cycle in between got reall mess once while ttc..so hoping thgs gets better anyone having any exp with this tablets pls let me knw
and also doc prescribed folic acid too
wishing al the good luck to all lovely ladies!


----------



## beaglemom

floridasian said:


> 18DPO and no AF sounds really promising beaglemom! How interesting that Clomid made you O early, eh? Fx'ed for you!!

It was really nutty. My monitor asked for a test strip on cd 7 & I already had a high! Glad it asked me to test otherwise I would have missed it. But it has also made me paranoid all month that it was wrong. I took a regular opk around cd 13 I think & it was neg, so I feel confident in my O day. Just very odd. Hoping all the odd stuff will give me a different result this month.

Good luck with your continued testing!


----------



## floridasian

beaglemom said:


> floridasian said:
> 
> 
> 18DPO and no AF sounds really promising beaglemom! How interesting that Clomid made you O early, eh? Fx'ed for you!!
> 
> It was really nutty. My monitor asked for a test strip on cd 7 & I already had a high! Glad it asked me to test otherwise I would have missed it. But it has also made me paranoid all month that it was wrong. I took a regular opk around cd 13 I think & it was neg, so I feel confident in my O day. Just very odd. Hoping all the odd stuff will give me a different result this month.
> 
> Good luck with your continued testing!Click to expand...

Thanks - anything out of the ordinary in a cycle gets me excited. I really hope this is a good sign for you!

RE's office just called me and scheduled my hysteroscopy for Dec. 12th which I will probably be around CD7 or CD8 so if everything goes well we should be able to get a few BD sessions in before I O! Really hoping this will be it!


----------



## moni77

Glad you got some answers Floridian and that it will be a quick fix.
Beagle - 18dpo sounds good - keep testing!
AFM - I am 12days post my first IUI - waiting to test on Thursday. No real symptoms so I am pretty sure I am out.


----------



## Jett55

AF got me Friday :(


----------



## floridasian

Jett55 said:


> AF got me Friday :(

Sorry Jett :(

Good luck next month! :hugs:


----------



## moni77

Onto IUI #2...


----------



## beaglemom

moni77 said:


> Onto IUI #2...

Moni,

I did not realize you were on clomid...so many folks on this thread. Looks like me & you are pretty much on the same cycle. I will probably be moving on to IUI if this cycle doesn't work. My dr set me on 3 rounds of clomid & said we would have to try something else if it didn't work. Or I may have to go straight to IVF. Husband has low count...we will see what his appointment brings. Hoping I can try IUI first because of the cost. I have started a thread for this cycle. Feel free to join if you like.

Good luck to you.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-1/2071539-clomid-hoping-3rd-times-charm.html


----------



## moni77

I have joined your new thread beaglemom!


----------



## floridasian

Not sure if anyone's still following this thread but I just got my BFP today!!! I cannot believe it!! With the uterine scarring I thought I had no chance this cycle! I went to the doctor's today for my pre-op for my hysteroscopy that was supposed to happen next week (obviously don't need it anymore) and it was confirmed that I am pregnant! My line is super dark at 13 DPO!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes well since uterine scarring carries higher risk for miscarriage and ectopic.

https://s30.postimg.org/jfjmzvau5/photo_2.jpg


----------



## beaglemom

floridasian said:


> Not sure if anyone's still following this thread but I just got my BFP today!!! I cannot believe it!! With the uterine scarring I thought I had no chance this cycle! I went to the doctor's today for my pre-op for my hysteroscopy that was supposed to happen next week (obviously don't need it anymore) and it was confirmed that I am pregnant! My line is super dark at 13 DPO!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes well since uterine scarring carries higher risk for miscarriage and ectopic.
> 
> https://s30.postimg.org/jfjmzvau5/photo_2.jpg

That is terrific! So excited for you!


----------



## Jett55

Congrats floridasian :)


----------



## SCgirl

congratulations floridasian!! hope things go well for you in the coming weeks!!

afm- doctor said good thing is i can get pregnant. with no exam and no additional blood tests, he spoke of wanting to put me right on clomid and probably some progesterone when i go to my next appointment on the 27th... which sounds kind of iffy to me- i was encouraged to use birth control this cycle- oops ;)


----------



## Pearly86

Wow congrats floridasian wish u a very H&H 9 mo do excited for u dear!!
Hope we all get to see our BFps soon


----------



## fairyy

floridasian said:


> Not sure if anyone's still following this thread but I just got my BFP today!!! I cannot believe it!! With the uterine scarring I thought I had no chance this cycle! I went to the doctor's today for my pre-op for my hysteroscopy that was supposed to happen next week (obviously don't need it anymore) and it was confirmed that I am pregnant! My line is super dark at 13 DPO!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes well since uterine scarring carries higher risk for miscarriage and ectopic.
> 
> https://s30.postimg.org/jfjmzvau5/photo_2.jpg

Awesome news. Congrats dear :flower:
Happy & healthy 9months to you.


----------



## floridasian

Thanks everyone! DH was in tears when I showed him the tests! My beta yesterday came back at 146! I think that's pretty high for 13 DPO so I'm praying it's a sticky one!!

I also wanted to share what I did differently this cycle:

After being diagnosed with Asherman's Syndrome (uterine scarring), I did some research online to see if there were any natural therapies to get rid of the scarring (wanted to see if I could get rid of it myself prior to the scheduled hysteroscopy three weeks away so I didn't have to waste another cycle) and I came across some natural remedies including castor oil pack, self fertility massage and Serrapeptase (a dietary supplement). Since I didn't find out about the uterine scarring until CD11 and I usually O quite early (between CD11-13) I was only able to do the castor oil pack and fertility massage *ONCE* (you aren't supposed to do either after O). Just google these key words "castor oil pack", "self fertility massage", "serrapeptase" and you should be able to find lots of information.

I thought I would give these natural therapies a try - a bottle of castor oil cost me $5 at my local drugstore (it's in the laxative section) and I found some fertility massage videos on youtube (didn't want to pay $30 to buy the full length DVD). Castor oil pack is supposed to "dissolve" scar tissue, and fertility massage is to increase blood flow into the uterus. Serrapeptase is a Japanese silk worm enzyme that is supposed to "eat away" scar tissue. It's a little expensive and not available in stores but I found it on Walgreen's website (online only) for about 1/3 of the price as everywhere else. I received the Serrapeptase around 7 DPO and I continued taking it until I got my BFP yesterday. 

I also ate pineapple core from 1-5 DPO, ate lots of pomegranate, and some brazil nuts (only when I remembered). 

So, not sure if any of these contributed to my BPF but I wanted to throw it out these if anyone wanted to try these too! 

Good luck everyone!! :)
:dust:


----------



## beaglemom

floridasian said:


> Thanks everyone! DH was in tears when I showed him the tests! My beta yesterday came back at 146! I think that's pretty high for 13 DPO so I'm praying it's a sticky one!!
> 
> I also wanted to share what I did differently this cycle:
> 
> After being diagnosed with Asherman's Syndrome (uterine scarring), I did some research online to see if there were any natural therapies to get rid of the scarring (wanted to see if I could get rid of it myself prior to the scheduled hysteroscopy three weeks away so I didn't have to waste another cycle) and I came across some natural remedies including castor oil pack, self fertility massage and Serrapeptase (a dietary supplement). Since I didn't find out about the uterine scarring until CD11 and I usually O quite early (between CD11-13) I was only able to do the castor oil pack and fertility massage *ONCE* (you aren't supposed to do either after O). Just google these key words "castor oil pack", "self fertility massage", "serrapeptase" and you should be able to find lots of information.
> 
> I thought I would give these natural therapies a try - a bottle of castor oil cost me $5 at my local drugstore (it's in the laxative section) and I found some fertility massage videos on youtube (didn't want to pay $30 to buy the full length DVD). Castor oil pack is supposed to "dissolve" scar tissue, and fertility massage is to increase blood flow into the uterus. Serrapeptase is a Japanese silk worm enzyme that is supposed to "eat away" scar tissue. It's a little expensive and not available in stores but I found it on Walgreen's website (online only) for about 1/3 of the price as everywhere else. I received the Serrapeptase around 7 DPO and I continued taking it until I got my BFP yesterday.
> 
> I also ate pineapple core from 1-5 DPO, ate lots of pomegranate, and some brazil nuts (only when I remembered).
> 
> So, not sure if any of these contributed to my BPF but I wanted to throw it out these if anyone wanted to try these too!
> 
> Good luck everyone!! :)
> :dust:

Sometimes on these forums you see people that you just want to keep up with & you were one of them for me. I am on my 3rd clomid cycle & found out we have a low sperm count. So anyways, IUI or IVF is in my future...but I am really hoping this month takes...especially since I would be late around Christmas. Your positive is helping me stay positive.

I wonder if anything you did worked? I have heard of the massages. Maybe it did work or maybe you trying the new things put your whole self in a better more positive place.

Good luck !



SCgirl said:


> congratulations floridasian!! hope things go well for you in the coming weeks!!
> 
> afm- doctor said good thing is i can get pregnant. with no exam and no additional blood tests, he spoke of wanting to put me right on clomid and probably some progesterone when i go to my next appointment on the 27th... which sounds kind of iffy to me- i was encouraged to use birth control this cycle- oops ;)

SC, I hope this cycle works naturally...but if you end up on clomid, look for me...you will probably want some buddies.


----------



## rachy28

Congratulations floridasian, h&h 9 months x


----------



## floridasian

beaglemom - I'm not sure if it was one of those things that made a difference, most likely a combination of several. I suspected the HSG probably helped the most. And yes, never give up hope! I've heard many success stories of women conceiving naturally with low sperm count. 

When DH used to start a sentence with "If you get pregnant...", I'd always correct him, "WHEN I get pregnant, not IF". It's not a question of if, but when, just a matter of time! Best of luck to you!


----------



## moni77

Woohoo!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Pearly86

hey thats a really nice thing to say floridasian. about the "when" thing..that is so true ..its gonna happen just a matter of time 
hope just that the right time comes soon for all f us..m on my next cycle cd 3 today and this time my cycle got better with only 31 days..which I am seeing after a 5-6 months almost ..I guess I am going good with the diet and excercise plan as this what can cure me...
GL every one and wishing all the best to all!


----------



## SCgirl

I got another faint positive this morning on frer (10 dpo)- trying not to get my hopes up after what happened last time!


----------



## beaglemom

SCgirl said:


> I got another faint positive this morning on frer (10 dpo)- trying not to get my hopes up after what happened last time!

Good luck, SC. Try to stay positive. Not sure if there are any people still following the thread...but I am.

:)

:dust:


----------



## floridasian

I'm still here too. Congrats SCGirl and sending lots of sticky vibes!!!


----------



## beaglemom

floridasian said:


> I'm still here too. Congrats SCGirl and sending lots of sticky vibes!!!

Hi Floridasian...I hope your pregnancy is going well...I just finished another negative cycle :( But I have high hopes for 2014...not letting this get me down!


----------



## floridasian

I had my first ultrasound on Monday and while we saw the gestational sac, yolk sac, fetal pole and heartbeat, the heart rate was slower than normal at only 90 bpm (should be around 125) even though the sac was measuring a day ahead. I've googling high and low and couldn't find any similar experiences where the heart rate was slow but the sac was measuring on time. Every single person whose baby's heart rate was slow also had the sac measuring behind so I'm not sure if mine was a fluke. I'm anxiously waiting for my repeat ultrasound next Monday and hopefully it'll catch up by then. I've also been having some brown spotting so I'm definitely not out of the woods yet.

Best of luck to you beaglemom in 2014. I'm confident you'll get your BFP in the new year!


----------



## beaglemom

floridasian said:


> I had my first ultrasound on Monday and while we saw the gestational sac, yolk sac, fetal pole and heartbeat, the heart rate was slower than normal at only 90 bpm (should be around 125) even though the sac was measuring a day ahead. I've googling high and low and couldn't find any similar experiences where the heart rate was slow but the sac was measuring on time. Every single person whose baby's heart rate was slow also had the sac measuring behind so I'm not sure if mine was a fluke. I'm anxiously waiting for my repeat ultrasound next Monday and hopefully it'll catch up by then. I've also been having some brown spotting so I'm definitely not out of the woods yet.
> 
> Best of luck to you beaglemom in 2014. I'm confident you'll get your BFP in the new year!

Thanks!

I know you were having concerns after your doctor appt but before your BFP. I hope there is nothing to worry about. But I have an obsessive/anxious personality as well, so I can understand how hard it may be to relax. Just know that relaxing can only help your situation & is healthier for that little one.

As far as brown spotting goes, I have read numerous posts about women who spot throughout pregnancy & it doesn't mean anything. So do not let that upset you or think it is automatically a negative thing.


----------



## SCgirl

I'm most definitely a worrier too- hope things go well for you floridasian! Again, it doesn't help that I'm a poas addict. During my CP, I only got positives on FRER (and maybe answer), but they stayed light and never got darker than my first BFP (never got a + on a digital). So, this time I really want to see that positive digital! I probably shouldn't have taken one this early (especially in the evening after drinking lots of fluids, and over 5 days before AF is due!) 

So, the FRER from this evening was slightly darker than this morning... the others were bfn. Good brand comparison? haha
 



Attached Files:







frervscb-001.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## rachy28

Congratulations SCgirl, hope this one's nice and sticky for u!


----------



## Jett55

Congrats sc girl my digi & ic were negative at 9dpo but got a bfp on a frer.

I haven't posted in awhile but I got my first ever bfp on the 16th & confirmed a few days later my first scan is January 17th. Good luck ladies & :dust: :dust: :dust:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131223_151219_312.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## floridasian

Congrats Jett!!! :)


----------



## SCgirl

Congratulations, Jett! Looks like we're only 8 days apart. Hope things go well for you!


----------



## Jett55

Thank you :) same to you scgirl h&h 9months.


----------



## moni77

wow I like seeing good news on these pages! Keep it up!!


----------



## floridasian

I'm sad to report that I'm going through a miscarriage. My second ultrasound this morning showed no growth since last visit and heart beat has slowed way down. I'm going back on Friday to see if the heart beat has stopped and then we'll decide if I should wait and let it pass on its own or have D&C to get it over with. Good luck to you all!


----------



## beaglemom

floridasian said:


> I'm sad to report that I'm going through a miscarriage. My second ultrasound this morning showed no growth since last visit and heart beat has slowed way down. I'm going back on Friday to see if the heart beat has stopped and then we'll decide if I should wait and let it pass on its own or have D&C to get it over with. Good luck to you all!

Floridasian...so sorry to hear this. I wish you luck in the future. Please feel free to "stalk" me to let me know how you are doing. I have another friend on here who got a pos on Christmas & now may be losing it. She has been trying for a year.

I am still waiting on a dr appt & will possibly be moving on to IUI.


----------



## rachy28

Im so sorry floridasian, keeping my fingers crossed for you, hopefully your bean's a little fighter and will hang on in there xx


----------



## SCgirl

So sorry to hear about that floridasian!


----------



## Jett55

Soo sorry floridasian :( may a miracle come your way :hugs:


----------



## beaglemom

Ladies, I am starting a new thread for January. It is not really SMEP just basically a vent thread & check in thread. Feel free to join.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...uary-hopefuls-whats-next-us.html#post31071925


----------



## floridasian

Great idea to keep in touch. I'm not sure if I'll be able to try again right away in Jan if I end up getting a D&C but I'll definitely pop in and say hi and see how you all are doing!


----------



## moni77

so sorry Floridasian.


----------



## SCgirl

I don't know if anyone's still following this thread, but sadly I'm back to ttc... well, after a 2 month break i've been told to take. heartbreaking. and frustrating.


----------



## beaglemom

SCgirl said:


> I don't know if anyone's still following this thread, but sadly I'm back to ttc... well, after a 2 month break i've been told to take. heartbreaking. and frustrating.

I am still here. I don't think I realized you got a positive in Dec. So sorry. So they want you to take a 2 month break?


----------



## SCgirl

yeah- to give my body a break since i've had 2 m/c's in 2 cycles. the doc said she's not quite concerned yet, but she will be if i have another m/c after the break. if that happens, then we'll start all the different testing...


----------



## floridasian

So sorry to hear that SCgirl - I'm still here and still waiting to miscarry as well. There is still a very faint heart beat as of Friday but the baby hasn't grown past 6 weeks. I'm going in for another ultrasound tomorrow at the radiology department to see if their machine can give a better assessment. When I asked my doctor if there was any hope he responded with a no immediately :(

Take care of yourself and it's probably better to give your uterus a break for a little bit.:hugs:


----------



## beaglemom

Ladies I know this thread is dying down...I start a new thread every cycle...so feel free to find me & tag along.

Good luck to you both.


----------



## Pearly86

Oh dear so sorry abt the loss..M still into my ttc with no luck yet..lets all be together in our journey which would be a success for sure!


----------



## beaglemom

I just wanted to let you ladies know I am trying to start a new thread each month. I have a few regulars who follow me. Feel free to do the same if you need a buddy system.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-1/2093843-january-hopefuls-whats-next-us-19.html


----------



## moni77

so sorry SC...


----------



## MrsWKJ

Sorry SCgirl, floridasian and Beaglemom my prayers are with you. Floridasian im sure it must be a tough time for you. I really hope some miracle happens the next time you go. Sorry i was away cuz we were shifting from UAE to Scotland and things were pretty tough and crazy. Im almost 20 weeks now and we got to know that we are having a girl. I always remember you girls in my prayers and that God gives every woman a chance to be a mom. Love you all!!

Goodluck moni and beaglemom with the IUI :hugs:


----------



## floridasian

Welcome back MrsWKJ! Good to hear from you. How exciting to find out you're having a girl! I can't believe you're 20 weeks already. 

I got my BFP in November but the heart beat was slow to start out and eventually stopped at 8.5 weeks. I had a D&C on Tuesday and am now recovery. I go back to a follow up in early Feb and I'm praying my lining will have been rebuilt enough so we can ttc again. Doc put me on estrogen to help speed up the process.


----------

